# knitting tea party 8 november '13 #2



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll be off now. Have to get some running around done and then going to get started on another knitting marathon. Oh yes, and I will watch the new Downton Abbey on Simply June.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My dear Julie....Those in government need to have to live on our budgets and with our quality of health for several months before they make these all encompassing decisions that affect our daily life.
> You have my sympathy!
> JuneK


The Minister of Social Development (so-called) is particularly harsh in her attitude to people at the bottom of the heap. And very anti Maori in my opinion. Which is NOT good.
We had one woman in a previous Government who set out to live a fortnight on the Benefit level for solo-mums - her daughter was asthmatic, and got ill. Her resolution went out the window. I think she had lasted two days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since I take the Voltaren, I don't take aspirin as I bruise very easily. Thank goodness, so far, my heart is sound. Just the bones seemed to have been second hand when I got mine!!! ROLF!!
> juneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It really is easy once you get into the rhythm. If you can cable, that will be nothing--the little loom is very helpful if one is making independent i-cord. I want to knit this one on to the edge; I've watched videos but never done it yet. That may be part of the motivation, as I want to try it out.


I did one on a chunky cable scarf I did, it was really easy, if I can do it, you and Julie definitely will not have any problem, I knitted it right on and it looks great, love the way it makes the button holes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> As long as you and Pat have been married, I know you can't imagine life without him....and I wasn't married near as long as you when my DH died.
> I firmly believe we carry our happiness within us. I enjoy laughing too much to be bitter!
> JuneK


I agree - and it helps to have friends who know and care about us along the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to be grumpy- there is just so much that is taken for granted in America- I can see how Dave got so annoyed trying to write receipts that all could follow. I guess the closest I could get is a Tabasco sauce, but even the Blue cheese which I adore has been beyond recent budgets- and I am still in shock over how much the teeth are costing me per week- they have changed the formula- problem of our Big Brother style Right Wing Government that keeps going up in the Opinion Polls- and takes the attitude that people like me got where we are because we are lazy.


Yes, it is crazy that food prices are so high, especially for things that should not cost that much to begin with. 
Unfortunately most people in government, regardless of country, seem to have no real idea of what the average population goes through. Even if they were at some point in their lives a part of the average population, it's like they totally disconnect and/or forget that real people go through real things, not lazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I feel grumpy, too, at the price of things. So many things are out of reach for so many people here as well. I'm sorry to hear the teeth are going to be so expensive for you--it is something I can certainly commiserate with you on!


I'm with you both on that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did one on a chunky cable scarf I did, it was really easy, if I can do it, you and Julie definitely will not have any problem, I knitted it right on and it looks great, love the way it makes the button holes.


I guess there will be something on you-tube!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some asked that I let u know when I got to the hospital where Marianne is having surgery. She is currently in surgery and should be out soon since it has been two ours about now.


Thanks for the update, hope it isn't much longer. Let her know we are thinking about her. hugs to both of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it is crazy that food prices are so high, especially for things that should not cost that much to begin with.
> Unfortunately most people in government, regardless of country, seem to have no real idea of what the average population goes through. Even if they were at some point in their lives a part of the average population, it's like they totally disconnect and/or forget that real people go through real things, not lazy.


This Government raised the Goods and Services Tax, including food items. The situation has been spiraling out of control IMHO since. Because of course every one has freight charges, handling charges etc., And we are held to ransom over our fuel prices. 
It is especially bad when the PM. is a millionaire. He says he had humble beginnings- but they have to be long forgotten.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some asked that I let u know when I got to the hospital where Marianne is having surgery. She is currently in surgery and should be out soon since it has been two ours about now.


Thank you for letting us know, Gwen!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did one on a chunky cable scarf I did, it was really easy, if I can do it, you and Julie definitely will not have any problem, I knitted it right on and it looks great, love the way it makes the button holes.


I have wanted to learn to knit an icord edging on my orange cardigan -- have done lots of icords and have a little 'thingy' that i make them with although I have knitted them too. I wonder whether I would have to attach them by sewing them on if I use the little 'thingy"

Maybe we can have a little lesson about how to knit one on an edging.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have wanted to learn to knit an icord edging on my orange cardigan -- have done lots of icords and have a little 'thingy' that i make them with although I have knitted them too. I wonder whether I would have to attach them by sewing them on if I use the little 'thingy"
> 
> Maybe we can have a little lesson about how to knit one on an edging.


I found a good video but lost it when my computer crashed. I'll have to look for it again--if you use the thingy, you'd have to sew it on, and I think that would just be more work. I have to get some cleaning done but will look in a bit for the video. Basically, you knit the i-cord on the dpns and work the last stitch of each row of the cord together with one of the edge stitches. I'll have to practice so it won't be messy--that's my main worry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have wanted to learn to knit an icord edging on my orange cardigan -- have done lots of icords and have a little 'thingy' that i make them with although I have knitted them too. I wonder whether I would have to attach them by sewing them on if I use the little 'thingy"
> 
> Maybe we can have a little lesson about how to knit one on an edging.


That's what I grew up calling a French knitting loom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> From everything that I have had done this year I did not get an itemized bill from any of it! Had to request them and they werent very forthcoming about sending them. Its no wonder medical costs are high, they charge for whatever they want whether you got it or not and then when you tell insurance you didnt get/have that they dont care. They are their own problem!


I think they don't want to give you one because you can go into the finance office and sit with them and go over it line by line and make them take off anything you did not get or use. We make sure that we take our own tylenol, or whatever and tissues and things at this point rather than pay 10 times the going rate for them, and they never use a whole bottle of tylenol or what-have-you, but for what they bill you, you could buy stock in the mfg company. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> These are things that we do also, and we rarely argue or disagree to any degree. Wonderful that so many of us are blessed this way!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Just broke down and bought the book. Can't believe I got a brand new one for 96 cents plus shipping from Amazon Marketplace!!
> JuneK


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Almost forgot to ask you...how did Sara-Mae's first day at her job go?? Meant to mention before that a different sister of mine, not the one with all the pictures, was named Rose Mae and my grandmother was named Rhoda Mae. No one knew my grandmother's name was Rhoda until she died...she always said it was Rosa because she thought Rhoda was too country sounding....we couldn't be more country than we already were!
> LOL!
> JuneK


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Did you realize your post came through as "GALLSTONES"??? I know it was probably your tablet substituting for the Calzones but had to blink hard and re-read it!!!!
> Thank you for your condolences.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My dear Julie....Those in government need to have to live on our budgets and with our quality of health for several months before they make these all encompassing decisions that affect our daily life.
> You have my sympathy!
> JuneK


I've been saying that for years, great minds think alike, guess that's why we aren't in government, huh? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> sara-Mae said it was boring as she has taken the phone training once before. She is glad to have a job so quickly. Sara is after a great great aunt; Mae is both her grandmother's middle name. Her middle name is Elizabeth after the Queen. My gg aunt was hanged for being a witch because she refused to give up her herbal practices and use the man made medicines. My great grandfather was an herbalist as was my great grandmother neither one of them passed down the knowledge because they were ridiculed for not using chemical medicines. My great Grandma made herbal medications and lotions for many a doctor in Kingston area in her day. My mother taught herself about herbs and passed her knowledge on to us. I have passed on what I know along with mum to my own children. I still use the herbal ones. Opps turned into a book, didn't mean to do that.


So very interesting!! To bad they did not pass on the knowledge, but understand why they did not. Glad you om was able to learn and pass on what she was able.  
I don't think chemicals help in a lot of cases, some yes, but not all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> again - i am deeply sorry and apologize for my part in this - and i especiaolly apologize to both parties most sincerely - i am deeply sorry and ask for your forgiveness.
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm sure everyone here will agree with me. I know anything you said would not have been said with maliciousness. It's just not in your nature.
Still love and respect you and so thankful that you are our Tea Party host.
JuneK[/quote]

Well said. We love you Sam. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it is crazy that food prices are so high, especially for things that should not cost that much to begin with.
> Unfortunately most people in government, regardless of country, seem to have no real idea of what the average population goes through. Even if they were at some point in their lives a part of the average population, it's like they totally disconnect and/or forget that real people go through real things, not lazy.


Lurker -- there is way too much of that feeling and it seems to be spreading among a lot of people in North America and around the world. Those who 'have' for whatever the reason are convinced that many many who 'haven't choose their situation, which certainly makes no sense to me personally.

Some of the statements made by people who say the don't want to help those who are suffering and who are living on the bottom of the scale are horrifying. You can't put everyone into boxes. " Where but for the Grace of go I" I wonder why they can't see that any of us can find ourselves in a situation where we don't know what is going to happen very very few put themselves there. It makes me really angry. They seem to feel so superior and it is just wrong. I admire you so much - you are a strong person and you have had a lot of pain in your life and you deal with it the best way possible. I applaud you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The kids wanted to play in it but needed to stay dry for school. They were none too happy at having to stay dry. I m sure they will be out in it tonight though right after school.


 :XD: :XD: I'm impressed that you were able to keep them out of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's what I grew up calling a French knitting loom.


I think you are correct- couldn't for the life of me remember it was called a loom. thanks Julie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The diclofenac (voltarin) is an NSAID. NSAIDs can thin the blood. Warfarin is a blood thinner. If you take both, then this may cause the blood to become thinner than is desired. So if you take both, then you just need your bleeding time checked more often, and this may result in an adjustment of the warfarin dosage.
> This is true for any NSAID not just for the diclofenac. They all have tendancies to thin the blood and this will result in a longer bleeding time. This is why when a person takes NSAID medications they are never to take aspirin as the aspirin is a very strong blood thinner as well as an analgesic.
> As long as Pat is taking the diclofenac (voltaren) with the doctor's consent, he should be all right. In Canada, diclofenac tablets can only be gotten with a doctor's prescription.
> Zoe


Hi Zoe, hope things are a little better for today. 
Thought that while we were talking blood thinners, I'd let you all know that when Marla had to get her MRI for her back and breast, they told her not to take any blood thinners, she doesn't take any, that we knew of, she's allergic to Asprin, so doesn't take that. She does however take Fish Oil Omegas, they are, it has been brought to our attention, blood thinners. After the procedure, she was bleeding pretty profusely at the injection site or whatever and the asked it she had continued to take blood thinners, she said no and that started them asking exactly what she had been taking, that's when she told them about the fish oil. So if you are taking fish oil and going to have a procedure that requires you to be off blood thinners, STOP taking these also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some asked that I let u know when I got to the hospital where Marianne is having surgery. She is currently in surgery and should be out soon since it has been two ours about now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thank you for letting us know. 
Hugs, how's the neck holding up?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Minister of Social Development (so-called) is particularly harsh in her attitude to people at the bottom of the heap. And very anti Maori in my opinion. Which is NOT good.
> We had one woman in a previous Government who set out to live a fortnight on the Benefit level for solo-mums - her daughter was asthmatic, and got ill. Her resolution went out the window. I think she had lasted two days!


Well, at least she tried I guess. :roll:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well said. We love you Sam.
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess there will be something on you-tube!


I just followed the directions on the pattern and it worked out great, I'll see if I can find where I stashed them and pull them out, it was the first time I'd ever done and Icord of any kind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This Government raised the Goods and Services Tax, including food items. The situation has been spiraling out of control IMHO since. Because of course every one has freight charges, handling charges etc., And we are held to ransom over our fuel prices.
> It is especially bad when the PM. is a millionaire. He says he had humble beginnings- but they have to be long forgotten.


 :shock: :thumbdown: And his idea of humble beginnings and ours are probably two different things anyway.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The diclofenac (voltarin) is an NSAID. NSAIDs can thin the blood. Warfarin is a blood thinner. If you take both, then this may cause the blood to become thinner than is desired. So if you take both, then you just need your bleeding time checked more often, and this may result in an adjustment of the warfarin dosage.
> This is true for any NSAID not just for the diclofenac. They all have tendancies to thin the blood and this will result in a longer bleeding time. This is why when a person takes NSAID medications they are never to take aspirin as the aspirin is a very strong blood thinner as well as an analgesic.
> As long as Pat is taking the diclofenac (voltaren) with the doctor's consent, he should be all right. In Canada, diclofenac tablets can only be gotten with a doctor's prescription.
> Zoe


Thanks for the info Zoe-- it is interesting We asked Pat's cardiologist why he is supposed to take low dose aspirin with all his other drugs ( many of them ) and the specialist who is one of the best in Canada says that in Pat's particular case it is okay. He had two heart valves replaced and also suffers from atrial fib and has had congestive heart failure-- he is doing so well it is like a miracle -- I asked him again the last visit a few weeks ago, and he said usually it is the case but for Pat it is part of his drug therapy. makes you wonder.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


My condolences to you June. I'm pleased it was peaceful and she is at rest now. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have wanted to learn to knit an icord edging on my orange cardigan -- have done lots of icords and have a little 'thingy' that i make them with although I have knitted them too. I wonder whether I would have to attach them by sewing them on if I use the little 'thingy"
> 
> Maybe we can have a little lesson about how to knit one on an edging.


I can pull out the directions I used, it was really straight forward on the pattern, and worked wonderfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I found a good video but lost it when my computer crashed. I'll have to look for it again--if you use the thingy, you'd have to sew it on, and I think that would just be more work. I have to get some cleaning done but will look in a bit for the video. Basically, you knit the i-cord on the dpns and work the last stitch of each row of the cord together with one of the edge stitches. I'll have to practice so it won't be messy--that's my main worry.


You can do it, I have faith.  Don't you love having a cheer squad at hand?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker -- there is way too much of that feeling and it seems to be spreading among a lot of people in North America and around the world. Those who 'have' for whatever the reason are convinced that many many who 'haven't choose their situation, which certainly makes no sense to me personally.
> 
> Some of the statements made by people who say the don't want to help those who are suffering and who are living on the bottom of the scale are horrifying. You can't put everyone into boxes. " Where but for the Grace of go I" I wonder why they can't see that any of us can find ourselves in a situation where we don't know what is going to happen very very few put themselves there. It makes me really angry. They seem to feel so superior and it is just wrong. I admire you so much - you are a strong person and you have had a lot of pain in your life and you deal with it the best way possible. I applaud you.


It doesn't help that so many of the haves were born to in to it and didn't have to work for it themselves these days. 
Was watching the View the other day and Donald Driver was on, (NFL football player) when his kids ask how much money they have he tells them that they don't have any money. That it is a good thing to tell your kids no, and not give in to buying them everything, that they need to work for things. He got my vote. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

May everyones day be drama free.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I can pull out the directions I used, it was really straight forward on the pattern, and worked wonderfully.


What a wonderful idea. I have never seen French knitting used like this before - great way to make button holes!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Who would have thought, but it's a great wedding day/time idea. 
'We're math geeks': Couple gets married live on TODAY  at 9:10 on 11/12/13


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The diclofenac (voltarin) is an NSAID. NSAIDs can thin the blood. Warfarin is a blood thinner. If you take both, then this may cause the blood to become thinner than is desired. So if you take both, then you just need your bleeding time checked more often, and this may result in an adjustment of the warfarin dosage.
> This is true for any NSAID not just for the diclofenac. They all have tendancies to thin the blood and this will result in a longer bleeding time. This is why when a person takes NSAID medications they are never to take aspirin as the aspirin is a very strong blood thinner as well as an analgesic.
> As long as Pat is taking the diclofenac (voltaren) with the doctor's consent, he should be all right. In Canada, diclofenac tablets can only be gotten with a doctor's prescription.
> Zoe


They require a prescription here in the States, too.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You can do it, I have faith.  Don't you love having a cheer squad at hand?


It totally is! I don't know what I'd do without all my cheerleaders. :thumbup: The pictures look exactly like what I had in mind...but I have a couple of other things to do before I can sit down and focus. I will let y'all know how it goes. I really want to finish this thing (and still have to block it).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My condolences, but so glad it was fairly quick and easy. She kept her grace through so much for so long that she deserved in her passing to go with quiet dignity. Many hugs for you and the rest of your family.


Thank you, Kaye.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I need to seek out her books...sounds like I've missed an important influence.



Angora1 said:


> thewren wrote:
> there was a time when I could quote kubler-ross backwards and forwards and carried her books with me constantly. at the time I was surrounded by the dead and the dying - she pulled me through some rough spots.
> 
> sam
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some asked that I let u know when I got to the hospital where Marianne is having surgery. She is currently in surgery and should be out soon since it has been two ours about now.


Thank you, Gwen. Please keep us updated as you can.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So very interesting!! To bad they did not pass on the knowledge, but understand why they did not. Glad you om was able to learn and pass on what she was able.
> I don't think chemicals help in a lot of cases, some yes, but not all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Mum said she didn't even know grandpa was an herbalist until after he had died. He used them himself but never let anyone know. Mum is awesome with herbs and even spices that you can use to keep healthy. Basil is good for colds, so is thyme. Chrissy ate basil one winter like lettuce never had a cold or sniffle. They make nice tea when you are feeling under the weather. Elishia made a cold concoction out of everyday foods fro her boys, I 'll have to get it from her. They went from coughing and hacking to only sniffles in two days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It totally is! I don't know what I'd do without all my cheerleaders. :thumbup: The pictures look exactly like what I had in mind...but I have a couple of other things to do before I can sit down and focus. I will let y'all know how it goes. I really want to finish this thing (and still have to block it).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never forgotten my elderly friend Hoppy (EH Hopkins) who at 94 had buried all his friends, and relatives except his second wife, and how the old man was so sad to have no-one still to talk with. He used to muddle me for my mother, but one does not worry about things like that. My Dad was in a similar position at 91.


Well, if you're like I am, Julie, I would be honored to be mistaken for my mother.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Mum said she didn't even know grandpa was an herbalist until after he had died. He used them himself but never let anyone know. Mum is awesome with herbs and even spices that you can use to keep healthy. Basil is good for colds, so is thyme. Chrissy ate basil one winter like lettuce never had a cold or sniffle. They make nice tea when you are feeling under the weather. Elishia made a cold concoction out of everyday foods fro her boys, I 'll have to get it from her. They went from coughing and hacking to only sniffles in two days.


I believe the plants and things were created for a reason, it's amazing what they can do. Would love to know what Elishias' concoction is. 
I drink Gypsy Cold Therapy Tea or Thoat Coat when I need to, works great also.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Who would have thought, but it's a great wedding day/time idea.
> 'We're math geeks': Couple gets married live on TODAY  at 9:10 on 11/12/13


 :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Minister of Social Development (so-called) is particularly harsh in her attitude to people at the bottom of the heap. And very anti Maori in my opinion. Which is NOT good.
> We had one woman in a previous Government who set out to live a fortnight on the Benefit level for solo-mums - her daughter was asthmatic, and got ill. Her resolution went out the window. I think she had lasted two days!


Seems like she would have realized the problem. But those in charge of gov'ts are notoriously hard headed and hearted!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Not enough snow accumulated for that -- but if you were here and it was snowing, I'd have my snow angel!!



Dreamweaver said:


> I want to come make a snow angel.... We are going to freeze tomorrow night... No snow though.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

- i am deeply sorry and apologize for my part in this - and i especiaolly apologize to both parties most sincerely - i am deeply sorry and ask for your forgiveness.

sam[/quote]

Sam, I'm sure everyone here will agree with me. I know anything you said would not have been said with maliciousness. It's just not in your nature.
Still love and respect you and so thankful that you are our Tea Party host.
JuneK[/quote]

I agree, June.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This Government raised the Goods and Services Tax, including food items. The situation has been spiraling out of control IMHO since. Because of course every one has freight charges, handling charges etc., And we are held to ransom over our fuel prices.
> It is especially bad when the PM. is a millionaire. He says he had humble beginnings- but they have to be long forgotten.


Whenever anyone is elected President or to Congress, I think they have to be a millionaire to even consider running in an election.
junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> May everyones day be drama free.


hahaha love it going to pass it on to a friend. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been saying that for years, great minds think alike, guess that's why we aren't in government, huh? lol


Oh, so true...I think the 'great minds' would eliminate us from running for a government office since obviously the ones running the country have about as much 'great' in their minds as in their big toe!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Isn't today the day set aside where people are trying to break Guiness World Records? I know a friend that is part of the largest human cancer ribbon...so Gwen's tying out for the KTP record of Gwennies!



Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh my, a quad Gwennie, I think you are trying out for the Olympic skate team. lololol...Hugs. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: I'm impressed that you were able to keep them out of it. :thumbup:


Keeping them out of it was easy, Sara-Mae said no, they obey. They don't like having to do extra chores, let me tell you Sara-Mae can come up with some pretty funny chores. Like organize the shelves in the library or rearrange the toys, organize the legos by size and colour. :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you talking oral Voltaren or the cream/gel? FIL used the gel on his knees and DH has used it on his...works great. But, need a Dr's. Rx here for it.



Lurker 2 said:


> Got my first stage completed for the new teeth, checked matters with the Doctor- I know now can't go onto Voltaren for the Osteo. Is your mum's moonboot working OK? And are you knitting for the baby, or is that on one side?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we echo these thoughts - we know the power of prayer.

sam



Patches39 said:


> it's 3:30 am, prayers have started, for the OR to be blessed and the Doctors hands are bless and there eyes to be bless, and the Med. to be blessed to do what they should. Let Marianne know that everything is ready, and she will be the victor.
> Praying for you to Gwen, safe travles, and my you be blessed to be able to rest while you wait.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> - i am deeply sorry and apologize for my part in this - and i especiaolly apologize to both parties most sincerely - i am deeply sorry and ask for your forgiveness.
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm sure everyone here will agree with me. I know anything you said would not have been said with maliciousness. It's just not in your nature.
Still love and respect you and so thankful that you are our Tea Party host.
JuneK[/quote]

I agree, June.[/quote]

I have not posted about this before. * I DO BELIEVE WE NEED TO RESPECT SAM'S WISHES AND LEAVE THE TOPIC ALONE AS HE HAS REQUESTED. IF YOU FEEL THE NEED TO DISCUSS THIS, HE HAS ASKED THAT IT BE DONE IN PM'S NOT IN THE PUBLIC PAGES HERE AT THE KTP.*
Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great looking house you have busyworkerbee - are those trees growing in water?

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, as shown by 1 of the pics I put up. Here's another 2, went from bright and sunny to stormy to clear again.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some of the statements made by people who say the don't want to help those who are suffering and who are living on the bottom of the scale are horrifying. You can't put everyone into boxes. " Where but for the Grace of go I" I wonder why they can't see that any of us can find ourselves in a situation where we don't know what is going to happen very very few put themselves there. It makes me really angry. They seem to feel so superior and it is just wrong. I admire you so much - you are a strong person and you have had a lot of pain in your life and you deal with it the best way possible. I applaud you.[/quote]

And that was one thing that made me NOT vote for Mitt Romney in last year's presidential election. He made a private speech to a bunch of millionaires that someone caught on their phone and put it online. He remarked basically that he wasn't running for president for those who were were on welfare or depending on Social Security. Guess he didn't think any of us who depend on S.S. or welfare would ever hear it. He was one of those millionaires that don't have a clue!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker -- there is way too much of that feeling and it seems to be spreading among a lot of people in North America and around the world. Those who 'have' for whatever the reason are convinced that many many who 'haven't choose their situation, which certainly makes no sense to me personally.
> 
> Some of the statements made by people who say the don't want to help those who are suffering and who are living on the bottom of the scale are horrifying. You can't put everyone into boxes. " Where but for the Grace of go I" I wonder why they can't see that any of us can find ourselves in a situation where we don't know what is going to happen very very few put themselves there. It makes me really angry. They seem to feel so superior and it is just wrong. I admire you so much - you are a strong person and you have had a lot of pain in your life and you deal with it the best way possible. I applaud you.


Thanks Shirley. 
I just got my phone bill, and have been trying to work out some way of calling Fale, despite Lupe having cut her landline, so I am not feeling very strong, just missing him so much. It is so hard living without him, and yet why should I beggar myself putting myself at Lupe's mercy? I certainly don't feel brave either. In many ways I am not sure where I would be without the friendships I have been building through Sam's Tea Party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think you are correct- couldn't for the life of me remember it was called a loom. thanks Julie


You are allowed to have a 'senior moment', Shirley!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> My condolences to you June. I'm pleased it was peaceful and she is at rest now. Hugs.


Thank you.
JK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've done this with anchovy paste and I've also done some with grated mushrooms and onions...great snacks. I think I'll make some of these for New Year's Day when we tend to just graze all day long. I have many of Dave's recipes printed out and just need to collect them all in one place; maybe a binder labeled--Fireball Dave's Recipes Extraordinarre!!! I can't remember ever making one of his "receipts" and having it not turn out delicious.



NanaCaren said:


> Seth was around when I made most of Dave's receipts, I make his favorites for him. His all time favorite is the olive and anchovy pastries, a favorite of several of Chrissy's friends too.
> 
> Olive and Anchovy Pastries
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I believe the plants and things were created for a reason, it's amazing what they can do. Would love to know what Elishias' concoction is.
> I drink Gypsy Cold Therapy Tea or Thoat Coat when I need to, works great also.


I use that too tastes good and it is already measured out. I will make my own if I am making for a bunch of the grands.

A friend just sent me this they look good but naughty. :shock: I plan on making them for my bunch for christmas.

here's a link for herbs, health and healing. Lot's of good things on it.

http://onsugarmountain.com/2012/12/18/hot-cocoa-cookies/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Checked back in and there was a PM from Gwen and she gave permission for me to post that Marianne's vocal chords were able to be saved so she can still talk. They are so thankful.

It will take a week before they know the results of the tumors.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Who would have thought, but it's a great wedding day/time idea.
> 'We're math geeks': Couple gets married live on TODAY  at 9:10 on 11/12/13


My sister and her DH got married at 2pm on 2/2/2002. That was the only stipulation her DH made. He said she could have anything she wanted for the wedding (he paid for it all...they'd been living together for 4 yrs.)but that's the time he wanted so he'd always remember it!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Rest In Peace...good to hear that she didn't linger in pain. Prayers for the family.



jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear!!! She's picking up her PM's as I've just gotten a response. I'm hoping that time is a healer and that she'll be back soon.



Angora1 said:


> Kehinkle/Kathy said it was ok for me to let everyone know how much she appreciates your concern. She values the true friendships she has made here.
> 
> She again requested PM's instead of posts.
> 
> She is on the road again, so hopefully, with time....we will be getting our own on the road reports.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we call those snaps darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> Does it need a band? Is there enough overlap to just put what we call press studs on? They are sewn on the wrong side of the top and the right side of the bottom nd press together.
> Or will part of the bottom pattern be usable?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


Sorry to hear this, but pleased that your cousin managed to slip away easily.
Condolences to you and your DS.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to be grumpy- there is just so much that is taken for granted in America- I can see how Dave got so annoyed trying to write receipts that all could follow. I guess the closest I could get is a Tabasco sauce, but even the Blue cheese which I adore has been beyond recent budgets- and I am still in shock over how much the teeth are costing me per week- they have changed the formula- problem of our Big Brother style Right Wing Government that keeps going up in the Opinion Polls- and takes the attitude that people like me got where we are because we are lazy.


Guess we Americans do take a lot for granted. Sorry about that. It certainly wasn't intentional.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Shirley.
> I just got my phone bill, and have been trying to work out some way of calling Fale, despite Lupe having cut her landline, so I am not feeling very strong, just missing him so much. It is so hard living without him, and yet why should I beggar myself putting myself at Lupe's mercy? I certainly don't feel brave either. In many ways I am not sure where I would be without the friendships I have been building through Sam's Tea Party.


I think you're very wise and you're stronger than you think. I know you miss your dear one but you know you would not fare well if you were at Lupe's mercy...since she obviously has none!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see purplefi's mind starting to work - maybe we will see a new shawl one of these days.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, now therte's a thought :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm still laughing at this one....If I hadn't been caught up and knew your were talking of calzones...I'd really be wondering about you!! This comes on the heels of my DH's text message to me as he was leaving our DD's place last night that he was going to Walmart to buy strippers!! My text back was "strippers? at Walmart? His text back....oops, that should have said 'scrapers"!! With our brief snowfall yesterday, he figured he better make sure both cars were well-equipped for the winter. We laughed a lot about that when he got home.



sassafras123 said:


> June and Sam, thank you the gallstones looked smoky but tasted great. Still a it easier to pick them up at Costco in lunch/deli section and reheat at home. Unfortunately closest Costco an hour and a half away.
> Purple, glad you are feeling better.
> Darwin, love penguin socks.
> June, glad your cousin had peaceful passing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he does look a bit frazzled.

sam



darowil said:


> London tonight- from my trip back about 4 yers ago. Couldn't resist putting my egg cosy (tipsy) beefeater with the one on the mug. As a result of the London trip I have realsied that when I am Sydney with MAryanne she must have at least one day staying in the room- but that could be a good day to catch up denise (Nicho).
> But as you all know I love London- well the UK and if I had no other consideration I would go back at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Checked back in and there was a PM from Gwen and she gave permission for me to post that Marianne's vocal chords were able to be saved so she can still talk. They are so thankful.
> 
> It will take a week before they know the results of the tumors.


Blessed be! Great news!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Rest In Peace...good to hear that she didn't linger in pain. Prayers for the family.


Thank you.
JK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely socks darowil - may we see yours?

sam



darowil said:


> Are you going to give it wings,tail and beak (all stick out) like these socks I have done? For some reason I never did photograph them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just did an oak leaf where the stem was an I-cord and then it ran up the length of the middle of the leaf...it really looks great and follows the same technique. It turns out lovely an I'm sure you'll like the effect. If you want a smaller project to practice on, please send me your email via PM and I'll send you the pattern for the leaf.



Sorlenna said:


> It really is easy once you get into the rhythm. If you can cable, that will be nothing--the little loom is very helpful if one is making independent i-cord. I want to knit this one on to the edge; I've watched videos but never done it yet. That may be part of the motivation, as I want to try it out.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to hear this, but pleased that your cousin managed to slip away easily.
> Condolences to you and your DS.


Thank you, Kate. I'm trying to remember all the happy times since her mother and father were my favorite aunt and uncle and she was close in age to my sons. We were at their house frequently when my children were small.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Blessed be! Great news!


That is great news about Marianne! Many thanks, Gwen.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a free standing giraffe - what a beauty.

i think you got more snow than we did - in fact - ours is almost gone - the sun was out in full force this morning and even though it is only 34° it still melted. getting very overcast now - hope that doesn't mean more snow.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -3.8c/ 25f as of now. Looks like the sun might be trying to sneak out today. I do love the look of the snow on the trees.
> 
> Healing thoughts and gentle hugs for those in need.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Did you realize your post came through as "GALLSTONES"??? I know it was probably your tablet substituting for the Calzones but had to blink hard and re-read it!!!!
> Thank you for your condolences.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


So glad you worked that one out! I knew it had to be wrong, but couldn't for the life of me figure out what it should be!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> hahaha love it going to pass it on to a friend. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, so true...I think the 'great minds' would eliminate us from running for a government office since obviously the ones running the country have about as much 'great' in their minds as in their big toe!
> JuneK


 :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is something that happens quite frequently. I put in a program for our employees that they should get full itemized bills and if they saw anything on the bill that they did not receive in services or supplies, that they should fill out an affidavit form and we would go about getting that charge removed...the employee would then get a percentage of the savings...it was an administrative nightmare, but more than paid for the person's wages/benefits and also gave something back to the employees.

Medicare has put in a watchdog group of auditors to do this and I believe the ACA will have something similar. It's worth it to insist on getting the bills.



Pup lover said:


> From everything that I have had done this year I did not get an itemized bill from any of it! Had to request them and they werent very forthcoming about sending them. Its no wonder medical costs are high, they charge for whatever they want whether you got it or not and then when you tell insurance you didnt get/have that they dont care. They are their own problem!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't today that people are trying to break Guiness World Records? I know a friend that is part of the largest human cancer ribbon...so Gwen's tying out for the KTP record of Gwennies!


What a wonderful thing, I hope your friends group makes it. :thumbup: 
LOL, Gwen might be. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> sara-Mae said it was boring as she has taken the phone training once before. She is glad to have a job so quickly. Sara is after a great great aunt; Mae is both her grandmother's middle name. Her middle name is Elizabeth after the Queen. My gg aunt was hanged for being a witch because she refused to give up her herbal practices and use the man made medicines. My great grandfather was an herbalist as was my great grandmother neither one of them passed down the knowledge because they were ridiculed for not using chemical medicines. My great Grandma made herbal medications and lotions for many a doctor in Kingston area in her day. My mother taught herself about herbs and passed her knowledge on to us. I have passed on what I know along with mum to my own children. I still use the herbal ones. Opps turned into a book, didn't mean to do that.


Don't apologise....it was a very interesting 'book'!

:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, at least she tried I guess. :roll:


we were not awfully impressed though because this was the very point- that mothers could not afford to take their children to the doctor, and they (in power) were claiming that we should be able to, with the level of support we were getting. Now we are being accused of child neglect, and down right abuse, substance abuse, laziness if we are still at home once the youngest is 7 years old, as Govt. policies are forcing more and more redundancies and business closures. Inflation? it feels very recessionary to me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Keeping them out of it was easy, Sara-Mae said no, they obey. They don't like having to do extra chores, let me tell you Sara-Mae can come up with some pretty funny chores. Like organize the shelves in the library or rearrange the toys, organize the legos by size and colour. :lol:


LOL!! Sara's good!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
When I was young and a manager at McDonalds, if the teenage employees didn't want to do what they needed to like trash and sweeping, I'd give them a toothbrush and have them clean the seals around all the freezer doors and there were several of those doors. lol...And the grout in the drive through also, it's amazing how it only took once for them to realize that sweeping, clearing tables, and trash were a blessing to be doing compared to what I could find for them to do. lolol.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> again - i am deeply sorry and apologize for my part in this - and i especiaolly apologize to both parties most sincerely - i am deeply sorry and ask for your forgiveness.
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm sure everyone here will agree with me. I know anything you said would not have been said with maliciousness. It's just not in your nature.
Still love and respect you and so thankful that you are our Tea Party host.
JuneK[/quote]
...........................................

Well said.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you get any snow yesterday patches?

sam



Patches39 said:


> Lovely flower, really ready to sit in garden, have my coffee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I can't imagine you doing anything intentional that would cause anyone any hurt. Your acknowledgement that you may have been a party to it shows your gallantry and emotional intelligence and maturity. I, like you, hope it will work itself out and that Kathy knows that she is loved, admired and that we're welcoming her with open arms when she decides to come sit at your tea table.



thewren said:


> i am not sure how to write this so guess i will just do it the best way i know how.
> 
> sam


Sorry, Zoe, just wanted to acknowledge Sam's post...it's not a comment on anything else happening. That topic is reserved for PMs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :thumbdown: And his idea of humble beginnings and ours are probably two different things anyway.


His mother was a State Beneficiary, so they probably were poor, but back then University Education was free. (not any longer- Doctors and Dentists emerge with 100's of thousands in debt. No wonder they all disappear overseas, and we are left with immigrant doctors, and dentists. Then they decided to calculate interest on Student debt, compounding daily- mine doubled in two years, and because of my Criminal conviction 
(too long a story to elaborate on) I had no hope of employment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Sara's good!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> When I was young and a manager at McDonalds, if the teenage employees didn't want to do what they needed to like trash and sweeping, I'd give them a toothbrush and have them clean the seals around all the freezer doors and there were several of those doors. lol...And the grout in the drive through also, it's amazing how it only took once for them to realize that sweeping, clearing tables, and trash were a blessing to be doing compared to what I could find for them to do. lolol.


My children learned at a young age never to say, "I'm bored," or "There's nothing to do." LOL

Okay--I have the cord worked out in my head. We'll see how it goes in practice!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Waiting to hear.....so glad she has someone with her...Let her know that lots of prayers and hugs are coming her way.



Gweniepooh said:


> Some asked that I let u know when I got to the hospital where Marianne is having surgery. She is currently in surgery and should be out soon since it has been two ours about now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's what I grew up calling a French knitting loom.


We called it French knitting too and we made 'looms' out of an old reel, which had held sewing thread, with 4 little nails in it. Of course in those days the reels were still made out of wood, not plastic as now.....another thing to make me feel old! :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I use that too tastes good and it is already measured out. I will make my own if I am making for a bunch of the grands.
> 
> A friend just sent me this they look good but naughty. :shock: I plan on making them for my bunch for christmas.
> 
> ...


Those look fabulous, Evernoted the page. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother made a little thicker batter and French fried them - oh so good - not quite as ww friendly as these however.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Cauliwings


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can pull out the directions I used, it was really straight forward on the pattern, and worked wonderfully.


Legs never photograph well from that angle- fore-shortening is only part of the problem!
The I-cord button holes look really good.
Is the shawl to be triangular?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I watched the first episode of Season 4 last night and know I'm going to like this season very much...will watch another one tonight while DH watches some of his saved car rehab shows.



Angora1 said:


> I'll be off now. Have to get some running around done and then going to get started on another knitting marathon. Oh yes, and I will watch the new Downton Abbey on Simply June.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Checked back in and there was a PM from Gwen and she gave permission for me to post that Marianne's vocal chords were able to be saved so she can still talk. They are so thankful.
> 
> It will take a week before they know the results of the tumors.


Oh wonderful news!!!! Hopefully they are benign. :thumbup:

Thank you Gwen! Giant hugs for you both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister and her DH got married at 2pm on 2/2/2002. That was the only stipulation her DH made. He said she could have anything she wanted for the wedding (he paid for it all...they'd been living together for 4 yrs.)but that's the time he wanted so he'd always remember it!
> JuneK


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think you're very wise and you're stronger than you think. I know you miss your dear one but you know you would not fare well if you were at Lupe's mercy...since she obviously has none!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm still laughing at this one....If I hadn't been caught up and knew your were talking of calzones...I'd really be wondering about you!! This comes on the heels of my DH's text message to me as he was leaving our DD's place last night that he was going to Walmart to buy strippers!! My text back was "strippers? at Walmart? His text back....oops, that should have said 'scrapers"!! With our brief snowfall yesterday, he figured he better make sure both cars were well-equipped for the winter. We laughed a lot about that when he got home.


LOL!! That would make some add wouldn't it? Discount Strippers at Walmart. lolol :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to seek out her books...sounds like I've missed an important influence.


Kubler-Ross is brilliant in my opinion. It was interesting reading her (auto?) biography too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Who would have thought, but it's a great wedding day/time idea.
> 'We're math geeks': Couple gets married live on TODAY  at 9:10 on 11/12/13


Funny, but over here they'd need to wait another month to get that date! Vive la difference!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> we were not awfully impressed though because this was the very point- that mothers could not afford to take their children to the doctor, and they (in power) were claiming that we should be able to, with the level of support we were getting. Now we are being accused of child neglect, and down right abuse, substance abuse, laziness if we are still at home once the youngest is 7 years old, as Govt. policies are forcing more and more redundancies and business closures. Inflation? it feels very recessionary to me.


Yes, it's a lets eliminate job opportunities but still tell people they are lazy if they can't find a job as the market is so full of qualified applicants for any one position that findind a position is already difficult and then anyone over a certain age is definitely at a disadvantage since there are so many more younger applicants that are qualified, or over qualified, that can be a detriment also. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is fairly long but i thought this is what she did. if you go to the url there are pictures attached to the directions.

sam

How to Make Dorset Buttons
Diane Gilleland, contributor

Dorset buttons have a long history. With a little practice, you can make them in lots of variations.
Photo: Diane Gilleland 
The Dorset button has a long history, originating in the 18th century in Dorset, England. Originally, they were made on a disc cut from the horn of a Dorset Horn sheep, which was covered with needle-worked thread. Later, button makers began using metal rings as the basis for these buttons. We're going to make a simple form of Dorset button called a crosswheel, but there are lots of different styles, some of them involving intricate weaving. Once you have these basics down, experimentthe British Button Society offers some inspiration.
What you'll need:
	Plastic bone rings (see note below)
	Yarn or embroidery floss (see note below)
	Scissors
	Large-eyed, blunt needle
A note on bone rings: You can find them in fabric stores, with curtain-making supplies, or in craft stores, with crochet supplies. For your first Dorset buttons, I'd recommend using a fairly large-diameter ring, like a 1-1/2 inch. I make most of mine with a 1-inch-diameter ring.
A note on yarns and flosses: You can make Dorset buttons with all kinds of yarns or embroidery flosses. In the photo at the top of this post, you can see buttons made with six-strand embroidery floss, pearl cotton embroidery thread, worsted wool yarn, and cotton crochet thread.

I'll be making a button here with some pearl cotton, because it's crisp and easy to see. For your first buttons, however, I'd recommend using a worsted-weight yarnit works up much more quickly.

Hold the end of the thread against the ring.
To begin, you'll need a very long strand of yarn. I usually start with a piece that's the length of my arm, times four. (That's about 100 inches.) Thread one end of this strand onto a needle, but don't tie a knot. The two ends of the strand should not be joined.

Place the other end of the strand against the bone ring, as shown. The end of the yarn should be under the ring, and the leading end should pass over the ring.
Cover the ring with blanket stitches.
We're going to cover the outside of the ring in blanket stitches. To make this stitch, bring the needle up through the center of the ring. Pull it through until you have a small loop of yarn, as shown. Pass the needle down through this loop, and pull the yarn away from the ring to tighten the knot.
With about 1/2 inch of the ring left to cover, place the loose end of the yarn along the ring.
Repeat this stitch over and over to cover the ring. Periodically slide the stitches along the ring so they're packed firmly together and no plastic is showing between them. (You'll quickly develop a rhythm for this, and the process goes pretty fast. I can usually cover a 1-inch ring in about 15 minutes.)

When you've worked your way around the ring to a point where there's about 1/2 inch left uncovered, then it's time to cover up the loose end of the yarn you started with. Place that loose end along the ring, as shown, and hold it there with your nondominant hand while you continue blanket-stitching.
Continue blanket-stitching over the loose end.
Finish covering the rest of the ring. When you're done, leave the needle end of the yarn attached to the button, but trim off the short end that's now sticking out between the stitches.

Notice here how the ring has a seam all along the outside edgea seam created by those blanket stitches.
Move the outer seam to the inside of the ring.
Carefully slide that outer seam toward the inside of the ring. I find it easiest to do this in stages. First, I push all the stitches so the seam ends up along the middle of the ring, and then I push them to the inside.

When you're done with this step, the leading end of the yarn will be pointing to the inside of the ring, as shown.
Wrap the yarn around the bottom of the ring to the top.
This next bit is the tricky part. Essentially, we're going to wrap the yarn around the ring four times. Each wrap will be at a different angle, so we'll end up with eight "spokes" in the center of the button.

To begin this process, take that leading end of the yarn and wrap it over the front of the ring, around the bottom, and back up to the top, as shown.
Wrap around the ring again, placing the second wrap one-quarter turn to the right of the first.
Next, wrap the yarn back around the bottom of the buttononly position this wrap so that it's one-quarter turn to the right of the first wrap.

(So, to clarify, in the photo above, the first wrap is now at a 45-degree angle. The second wrap is to the right of the first one.)
On one side of the button, the four wraps will join in the center.
Wrap the yarn around the ring two more times, placing each wrap one-quarter turn to the right of the previous one. You'll end up with a button that looks like this on one side: The four wraps join in the center to form eight spokes.
On the other side of the button, the wraps will join closer to the edge.
On the back of the button, those four wraps will join much closer to the edge of the button. But that's okaywe'll fix this in the next step.
Pass the needle through the spokes closest to the edge of the ring.
Face the side of the button where the spokes aren't centered. Pass the needle down between the two spokes that are closest to the edge. Pull the yarn all the way through, then give it a tug. It will gently pull that off-center side of the button to the center.
Pull the yarn to center the spokes on both sides of the button.
When you've pulled all the spokes so they meet in the center, pass the needle down between the two opposite spokes, making a little stitch across the center. This will hold the spokes in placebut you'll still need to hold the leading end of the yarn firmly until you've started weaving on those spokes. That's the next step.
(Incidentally, you can make more than eight spokes in your button, if you like.)
The weaving stitch: Bring the needle up on the left side of the spoke and down on the right side.

Now to cover those spokes. The weaving stitch is very simple: Pass the needle up through the button on the left side of the nearest spoke. Then, bring the needle back down on the right side of the spoke. Pull the yarn snug around the spoke.

Move to the next spoke on the left, and repeat that stitchup on the left side, down on the right. Repeat this process, working your way counterclockwise around the button.
The weaving stitch will begin covering the center of the button and forming the crosswheel pattern.

After you've worked your way around the circle a few times, you'll begin to see the crosswheel pattern emerging.

If you're making a one-color button, then just keep working this weaving stitch until you've covered the entire center of the button. Then you can use the finishing step at the bottom of this post.
To add a new color, place the end of the new strand alongside the old strand.

However, just for fun, I'll show you how to add a second color to the weaving! Cut about 70 inches of a contrasting color yarn. Remove the needle from the original color and thread it onto the new color. Then, lay the ends of the two strands next to each other and use your fingers to anchor them against the back of the button for a moment.
Continue the weaving stitch with the new color.

Continue the weaving process with the new color. When you've finished one row, take those two loose ends you've been holding and place them along the back of the nearest spoke. Keep holding them there while you weave a few more rows.
The two loose ends will be caught in the weaving stitch.

Here's a view from the back of the button. When you stitch around that spoke, those loose ends will be caught in the weaving, which anchors them. When you've finished the button, you can cut them off close to the work.
Pass the needle under the weaving on the back of the button to finish.

When you've covered the center of the button with weaving, flip it over to the back and pass the needle under the back of the weave. Then, cut it close to the work.
Incidentally, if you like the way this side of the button looks, you can use it this way instead.
To sew this button to a garment, use a matching thread or floss and stitch right through the center of the button a few times.
Variations: Once you've mastered this technique, try adding more spokes, or varying the pattern of the weaving stitches. If you look at the large turquoise button at the top of this post, you'll see that I added a little embroidery around the edges and in the center. You could make a button from two thin strands of yarn in two different colors, worked together. You could add some metallic thread accents. And your buttons can also turn into things like jewelry elements, collage pieces, embellishments for sofa cushionsthere are so many possibilities! You might also enjoy these beaded Dorset buttons.

http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42688/how-to-make-dorset-buttons/page/all



Angora1 said:


> So lovely. Fascinated by the matching buttons. How did you do that?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My FIL had COPD and was on Warfarin, but Dr. approved use of Voltaren and gave the Rx for it...must be some rationale to it's use.



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for the info Zoe-- it is interesting We asked Pat's cardiologist why he is supposed to take low dose aspirin with all his other drugs ( many of them ) and the specialist who is one of the best in Canada says that in Pat's particular case it is okay. He had two heart valves replaced and also suffers from atrial fib and has had congestive heart failure-- he is doing so well it is like a miracle -- I asked him again the last visit a few weeks ago, and he said usually it is the case but for Pat it is part of his drug therapy. makes you wonder.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They require a prescription here in the States, too.
> JuneK


And here in the UK. (Re diclofenic tablets)...excuse spelling!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> His mother was a State Beneficiary, so they probably were poor, but back then University Education was free. (not any longer- Doctors and Dentists emerge with 100's of thousands in debt. No wonder they all disappear overseas, and we are left with immigrant doctors, and dentists. Then they decided to calculate interest on Student debt, compounding daily- mine doubled in two years, and because of my Criminal conviction
> (too long a story to elaborate on) I had no hope of employment.


Amazing how quickly they forget. :roll: 
Yes, your Ex didn't do you any favors, that's for sure. 
:evil:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My children learned at a young age never to say, "I'm bored," or "There's nothing to do." LOL
> 
> Okay--I have the cord worked out in my head. We'll see how it goes in practice!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, if you're like I am, Julie, I would be honored to be mistaken for my mother.
> JuneK


I found it very understandable because of the similarity of our voices, and because on board ship I had been a nine year old- whereas Mum was a brilliant conversationalist of 46, whose work had taught her to meet all sorts, at their level. 
Bit daunting when the school hero comes to call, (I was about 15) and ends up having animated conversation with one's Mother, while I skulked in the garage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> my mother made a little thicker batter and French fried them - oh so good - not quite as ww friendly as these however.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a blessing for her to have a peaceful leave taking - healing energy to you and yours - knowing she is in a better place is a thought to hold on to.

sam



jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Legs never photograph well from that angle- fore-shortening is only part of the problem!
> The I-cord button holes look really good.
> Is the shawl to be triangular?


Thank you. 
Yes, it is this one. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabeth-shawl-3


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Seems like she would have realized the problem. But those in charge of gov'ts are notoriously hard headed and hearted!
> Junek


And on excellent salaries, and vote in a brilliant retirement scheme for themselves, after only 9 years in the position.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have not posted about this before. * I DO BELIEVE WE NEED TO RESPECT SAM'S WISHES AND LEAVE THE TOPIC ALONE AS HE HAS REQUESTED. IF YOU FEEL THE NEED TO DISCUSS THIS, HE HAS ASKED THAT IT BE DONE IN PM'S NOT IN THE PUBLIC PAGES HERE AT THE KTP.*
> Zoe


Could I politely request that you don't 'shout' at us. I for one do not appreciate your tone, thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great news.



Angora1 said:


> Checked back in and there was a PM from Gwen and she gave permission for me to post that Marianne's vocal chords were able to be saved so she can still talk. They are so thankful.
> 
> It will take a week before they know the results of the tumors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Whenever anyone is elected President or to Congress, I think they have to be a millionaire to even consider running in an election.
> junek


We still can have relatively ordinary mortals running for election, but I was aware of that aspect of American Politics- hence the number of times Mitt Romney has been able to put himself forward. And the Clintons are not exactly paupers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Checked back in and there was a PM from Gwen and she gave permission for me to post that Marianne's vocal chords were able to be saved so she can still talk. They are so thankful.
> 
> It will take a week before they know the results of the tumors.


So pleased to hear that it was successful. Fingers crossed for a good result from the tumours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i say right on brother!!!

sam



jknappva said:


> LOL!!! In response to the 107 yr old veteran who had a 90 yr old girl friend!
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you talking oral Voltaren or the cream/gel? FIL used the gel on his knees and DH has used it on his...works great. But, need a Dr's. Rx here for it.


No, not the oral- that has to be prescribed- but we can buy the gel from the chemist without prescription, and I think it is appearing on Supermarket shelves now, as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i say right on brother!!!
> 
> sam


LOLOL!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found that a new section has opened up on KP -- headed - Other crafts.
> 
> I think it is great and already people are posting some of the outstanding work they do aside from knitting and crochet. I have posted some of my work and
> I know that there are a lot of quilters here so I hope you will all post your different projects too.
> ...


I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think you're very wise and you're stronger than you think. I know you miss your dear one but you know you would not fare well if you were at Lupe's mercy...since she obviously has none!
> JuneK


I just managed to have a brief word with Fofoa who apparently has not been in contact with them either. Six weeks is feeling a very long time.
Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just managed to have a brief word with Fofoa who apparently has not been in contact with them either. Six weeks is feeling a very long time.
> Thanks for the vote of confidence.


So glad you were able to have conversation with Fofoa, and at least it is not just you that Lupe and Co. are avoiding, it sounds like. It is a very long time, you are entitled to your grieving and sadness over it all. You have our hugs and love but that is small consolation when it is Fales' hugs that you would like to have, we know you have his love, but when he can't be there or talk to you to express it, it is hard to hold on to sometimes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We called it French knitting too and we made 'looms' out of an old reel, which had held sewing thread, with 4 little nails in it. Of course in those days the reels were still made out of wood, not plastic as now.....another thing to make me feel old! :roll:


I wish reels could still be made of wood- you could do so many wonderful things with them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was rotflmao when i read it - don't you just love spell check taking over?

sam



Angora1 said:


> That may be the funniest ones yet since it was about eating them. :thumbup: Good old spell check.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's a lets eliminate job opportunities but still tell people they are lazy if they can't find a job as the market is so full of qualified applicants for any one position that findind a position is already difficult and then anyone over a certain age is definitely at a disadvantage since there are so many more younger applicants that are qualified, or over qualified, that can be a detriment also. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


To wit the struggles Angora's friend has had trying to get work for herself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the update gwen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Some asked that I let u know when I got to the hospital where Marianne is having surgery. She is currently in surgery and should be out soon since it has been two ours about now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Amazing how quickly they forget. :roll:
> Yes, your Ex didn't do you any favors, that's for sure.
> :evil:


should never have got involved- but as they say hindsight is 20/20 vision!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> And here in the UK. (Re diclofenic tablets)...excuse spelling!


Kate, I can buy both Voltarol and generic diclofenac over the counter at the pharmacy, without a prescription. They do always enquire about any other medication being taken, so i am sure would not sell them if there were a conflict. Are the rules in Scotland different?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But I bet they were at least as good. :thumbup:


And the Indians (from India) know them as Pakorah- but they use a little curry powder- and deep fry them- they are a brilliant after school snack when the kids come home ravenous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad you were able to have conversation with Fofoa, and at least it is not just you that Lupe and Co. are avoiding, it sounds like. It is a very long time, you are entitled to your grieving and sadness over it all. You have our hugs and love but that is small consolation when it is Fales' hugs that you would like to have, we know you have his love, but when he can't be there or talk to you to express it, it is hard to hold on to sometimes.


Thanks, Kaye!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They require a prescription here in the States, too.
> JuneK


We don't have to have a prescription for the voltaren gel. It is a bit confusing. he has had not prescription for voltaren or an other drug that includes voltaren as far as I know; He is very very careful to make sure he is using only the drugs that our specialist prescribes - he has back aches once in awhile but I won't use it without permission. I am also going to double check about the low dose aspirin and coumadin (warfarin) scary stuff!

Thanks for that information. I will however follow up on this with our pharmacist and doctor. I use voltaren on my shoulder and it does really help if I don't have a cortisone shot. I am on a low dose aspirin every day too so will check on that too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> should never have got involved- but as they say hindsight is 20/20 vision!


It most definitely is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the Indians (from India) know them as Pakorah- but they use a little curry powder- and deep fry them- they are a brilliant after school snack when the kids come home ravenous!


YUM!

I need to make some butter curry chicken for David when he gets home this time, he discovered that it's a favorite for him the first time I made it, it's always been a fave of mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM!


And of course the Japanese call them Tempura. But they will use many things in the batter, not just cauliflower.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Could I politely request that you don't 'shout' at us. I for one do not appreciate your tone, thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish reels could still be made of wood- you could do so many wonderful things with them!


Some of the things I remember doing could still be done with the plastic ones, such as stringing a few on a thread to make a toy for a baby, or a cat. Or making animals by glueing a cardboard cutout of head and front legs on one end and tail and hind legs on the other.  But I'm sure you had much more sophisticated uses in mind! French knitting looms certainly need the wooden reels. Come to think of it, I still have a few of the old ones lurking in the bottom of my work box. They must almost qualify as antiques. Do you think I could get a good price for them in an auction?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture poledra - please.

sam

note - asked and answered.



Poledra65 said:


> I did one on a chunky cable scarf I did, it was really easy, if I can do it, you and Julie definitely will not have any problem, I knitted it right on and it looks great, love the way it makes the button holes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Our house is smelling so good. I made 3 meat loaves today and they are sitting and 'settling' we will have some for dinner (tea) with mashed potatoes tonight and better yet, in sandwiches with mustard tomorrow. I love them cold with mustard. 

I used the recipe I put on the TP yesterday. It really tastes good with the topping. mmmmm!- 

We are having another fairly nice day weatherwise. It is certainly not very 'wintery ' here although other parts of Canada are having lots of snow. 

I just checked the Vancouver Island weather and it is sunny with a bit of rain expected tomorrow. no snow at all! I really do have my fingers crossed that we end up going there. will have to wait , which is hard as I am not a procrastinator-- it it was us we would be on our way now! but not all families are the same and even Kelly(son) would put the house up now, it needs both to agree. I just hope we will go but neither of us are l00% certain that it will happen. Oh well, we will see. I am not really complaining - (not really)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a very long time--would Fofoa generaly be in more constant touch with them? Will she contact them to learn of how Fale's doing and then get back to you?



Lurker 2 said:


> I just managed to have a brief word with Fofoa who apparently has not been in contact with them either. Six weeks is feeling a very long time.
> Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we used to make those with a big wooden spool and four finishing nails.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have wanted to learn to knit an icord edging on my orange cardigan -- have done lots of icords and have a little 'thingy' that i make them with although I have knitted them too. I wonder whether I would have to attach them by sewing them on if I use the little 'thingy"
> 
> Maybe we can have a little lesson about how to knit one on an edging.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> one thing we do -- we tell each other all the time how we feel about each other-- we sometimes have loud disagreements allthough not often but we never stay upset with each other. we both know absolutely and completely that we are meant to be together. He makes me laugh, we look out for each other.
> 
> June - I think how hard it must be -- I feel we are living a miracle that he is still with me so I am thankful every day and don't take it for granted. I admire those who carry on - I guess you don't have a choice but you are all strong - I think I would try very hard to be strong too, but oh how hard it must be . I admire you so much.
> 
> ...


AMEN!!! Well said.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Could I politely request that you don't 'shout' at us. I for one do not appreciate your tone, thank you.


I am not shouting. It just seems very rude and inconsiderate that both OH Kathy and Sam have asked this topic to be left alone and not to have any further postings on it. Some KTP people are not honoring these wishes. 
I wrote in bold capital letters as these few KTP people did not seem to think that this applied to any of their postings. Perhaps they needed to be reminded of this as these postings were deliberately made inspite of being asked by the parties involved not to do so.
I am sorry you took offence at my post. Think how offensive the KTP people who posted are to the ones actually involved and the ones involved requested that no further public postings on it be made. Sometimes being part of a group or being friends means people need to respect what has been requested of them and leave it at that.
Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Some of the things I remember doing could still be done with the plastic ones, such as stringing a few on a thread to make a toy for a baby, or a cat. Or making animals by glueing a cardboard cutout of head and front legs on one end and tail and hind legs on the other.  But I'm sure you had much more sophisticated uses in mind! French knitting looms certainly need the wooden reels. Come to think of it, I still have a few of the old ones lurking in the bottom of my work box. They must almost qualify as antiques. Do you think I could get a good price for them in an auction?


Roll on David Dickenson (not quite sure I have the name right- they are showing 'The Real Deal' in the afternoons curently!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to look at your "topping" again...I made a recipe the last time that included a "piquant" sauce which I'd never heard of before...basically mustard, brown sugar, ketchup.



Designer1234 said:


> Our house is smelling so good. I made 3 meat loaves today and they are sitting and 'settling' we will have some for dinner (tea) with mashed potatoes tonight and better yet, in sandwiches with mustard tomorrow. I love them cold with mustard.
> 
> I used the recipe I put on the TP yesterday. It really tastes good with the topping. mmmmm!-
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we need a picture poledra - please.
> 
> sam


I'm going to run out to knit group in just a few minutes, but I'll get a picture of the full scarf when I get back. It's this one, I love his patterns. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/filbert He does some amazing things with texture. 
He has 3 pages of patterns on Ravelry, just type in Stephen West Knits and it pops them all up. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&page=2&sort=popularity&query=stephen%20west%20knits
I am going to make this after Christmas, I love it. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stringband


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the icord button holes - but thinking of using double pointed needles and knitting it on - wow - that would take some concentration - at least for me. very nice though poledra.

i really like the color you chose for your shawl - anxious to see more of it.
\
sam



Poledra65 said:


> I can pull out the directions I used, it was really straight forward on the pattern, and worked wonderfully.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news.


What a relief for all of them. I am sure Marianne was so worried. now she has to hang in for the results. At least her speech is not affected. thanks for letting us know, Angora.

Has anyone been able to reach Melody? I pm'd her but haven't heard back. Does anyone know her last name? if any of you know her last name if you feel you can, would you pm. me and I will see if I can find her number and call.
I have mixed feelings about doing that but I really am worried about her. I hope someone has heard from her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are you going to give it wings,tail and beak (all stick out) like these socks I have done? For some reason I never did photograph them.


Love the socks, perhaps I should knit those for my SIL too.

Julie, I am making the pattern up, not in the mood for following patterns at the moment. xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

like this kaye - thanks.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> May everyones day be drama free.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> This is the 5th one this year. One was a dear friend who passed away in Feb. I don't think I ever mentioned him.
> Of course, my sister's FIL, and two other cousins.
> We just have to have faith and continue on. But it does make us realize how quickly life can go and to appreciate every minute and always remember to tell our loved ones we love them.
> thank you,
> JuneK


Ditto, 
KTP, family I love you all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - that should be easy to remember.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Who would have thought, but it's a great wedding day/time idea.
> 'We're math geeks': Couple gets married live on TODAY  at 9:10 on 11/12/13


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love the icord button holes - but thinking of using double pointed needles and knitting it on - wow - that would take some concentration - at least for me. very nice though poledra.
> 
> i really like the color you chose for your shawl - anxious to see more of it.
> \
> sam


I just finished the first set of chart 3 so I'll post a pic of that later, I'm doing a photo journal sort of of every time I finish a section.  Thank you, I am loving the color and the yarn quality, it is KnitPicks Shadow in Pacific Tonal.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Some of the things I remember doing could still be done with the plastic ones, such as stringing a few on a thread to make a toy for a baby, or a cat. Or making animals by glueing a cardboard cutout of head and front legs on one end and tail and hind legs on the other.  But I'm sure you had much more sophisticated uses in mind! French knitting looms certainly need the wooden reels. Come to think of it, I still have a few of the old ones lurking in the bottom of my work box. They must almost qualify as antiques. Do you think I could get a good price for them in an auction?


Oh, I remember my grandfather making toys out of the wooden spools and shoestring! My babies loved those. Thanks for stirring that memory.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is a very long time--would Fofoa generaly be in more constant touch with them? Will she contact them to learn of how Fale's doing and then get back to you?


It really has been far too long. Not entirely Fofoa's fault she is moving twice, to get into a flat she can afford for her and her daughter (adopted niece). I was surprised that she said she had not heard- but I know she is extremely busy. I need to stop typing - have my shower and go down for my blood test that I did not get done yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we used to make those with a big wooden spool and four finishing nails.
> 
> sam


Which is how we always did it as children!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to run out to knit group in just a few minutes, but I'll get a picture of the full scarf when I get back. It's this one, I love his patterns. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/filbert He does some amazing things with texture.
> He has 3 pages of patterns on Ravelry, just type in Stephen West Knits and it pops them all up. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&page=2&sort=popularity&query=stephen%20west%20knits
> I am going to make this after Christmas, I love it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stringband


Oh, Stephen West does lovely work!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought they should make a rule you couldn't have a million or more dollars to run - maybe we would get someone that knew the common person.

sam



jknappva said:


> Whenever anyone is elected President or to Congress, I think they have to be a millionaire to even consider running in an election.
> junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> again - i am deeply sorry and apologize for my part in this - and i especiaolly apologize to both parties most sincerely - i am deeply sorry and ask for your forgiveness.
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm sure everyone here will agree with me. I know anything you said would not have been said with maliciousness. It's just not in your nature.
Still love and respect you and so thankful that you are our Tea Party host.
JuneK[/quote]

And I totally agree, I love your out spokeness , you always trust it,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the socks, perhaps I should knit those for my SIL too.
> 
> Julie, I am making the pattern up, not in the mood for following patterns at the moment. xx


Be interested to see the result- I work out my own gloves and fingerless mitts all the time- I have a design for some gloves in Rowan's Kid Silk Haze, that I splurged on while in Glasgow (the real one) that I will be working on DPN's rather than straights. Have almost got my guernsey maths sorted, for my next work shop- must get off this computer!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Could y'all tell me if this makes sense, or if I need to add or change anything? This is what I wrote for the edging directions:

With dpn in same size used for sweater, cast on 4 sts. *K3, pick up one stitch from bottom corner of right front edge and k this stitch together with last st on dpn. Slide stitches to other end of dpn (do NOT turn). Repeat from * to top of right front edge. Continue working in the same manner around the neck edge to top of left front edge. Begin working i-cord down left front edge. When this part measures 1", **work i-cord without joining for 4 rows (k all 4 sts on dpns). Skip 3 edge stitches, then resume joining to edge and work for 2". Repeat from ** for desired number of buttonholes, then continue, joining down remaining front edge. Break yarn, thread tail through a needle, draw through all stitches and fasten off.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Be interested to see the result- I work out my own gloves and fingerless mitts all the time- I have a design for some gloves in Rowan's Kid Silk Haze, that I splurged on while in Glasgow (the real one) that I will be working on DPN's rather than straights. Have almost got my guernsey maths sorted, for my next work shop- must get off this computer!


Ha! I'd forgotten there is a Glasgow in Kentucky, too! It's near Mammoth Cave.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I am glad too I know of a few more like this that I want to get photos of before they freeze or stop for the winter.
> 
> This is my little one by the pond this morning.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Checked back in and there was a PM from Gwen and she gave permission for me to post that Marianne's vocal chords were able to be saved so she can still talk. They are so thankful.
> 
> It will take a week before they know the results of the tumors.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some asked that I let u know when I got to the hospital where Marianne is having surgery. She is currently in surgery and should be out soon since it has been two ours about now.


OK thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> we used to make those with a big wooden spool and four finishing nails.
> 
> sam


right !!!we called it spool knitting. I made a mat for my daughter's doll house that Pat built for her one Christmas and I decorated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeanette - why would he take it for copd?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> My FIL had COPD and was on Warfarin, but Dr. approved use of Voltaren and gave the Rx for it...must be some rationale to it's use.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva wrote:
Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
JuneK


My heart is with you and your family

June so sorry, I have been skimming and missed this post till I saw Patches reply. 

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

none of our presidents in the last hundred or so years have not been paupers - but have been extremely wealthy. a poor commentary on our political system.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We still can have relatively ordinary mortals running for election, but I was aware of that aspect of American Politics- hence the number of times Mitt Romney has been able to put himself forward. And the Clintons are not exactly paupers.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Almost forgot to ask you...how did Sara-Mae's first day at her job go?? Meant to mention before that a different sister of mine, not the one with all the pictures, was named Rose Mae and my grandmother was named Rhoda Mae. No one knew my grandmother's name was Rhoda until she died...she always said it was Rosa because she thought Rhoda was too country sounding....we couldn't be more country than we already were!
> LOL!
> JuneK


Rhoda was quite the hip and happening lady on the Mary Tyler Moore show!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> May everyones day be drama free.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am not sure how to write this so guess i will just do it the best way i know how.
> 
> i know we are all aware of the rift (for want of a better word) between two beloved members of our forum. anytime something like this happens it affects all of us.
> 
> ...


Forgiven, forgotten, moving on!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to look at your "topping" again...I made a recipe the last time that included a "piquant" sauce which I'd never heard of before...basically mustard, brown sugar, ketchup.


same thing as in my recipe. It gives it some 'zip' Love it -- I am eating a cold meatloaf sandwhich with a cup of tea as I type!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am not shouting. It just seems very rude and inconsiderate that both OH Kathy and Sam have asked this topic to be left alone and not to have any further postings on it. Some KTP people are not honoring these wishes.
> I wrote in bold capital letters as these few KTP people did not seem to think that this applied to any of their postings. Perhaps they needed to be reminded of this as these postings were deliberately made inspite of being asked by the parties involved not to do so.
> I am sorry you took offence at my post. Think how offensive the KTP people who posted are to the ones actually involved and the ones involved requested that no further public postings on it be made. Sometimes being part of a group or being friends means people need to respect what has been requested of them and leave it at that.
> Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Checked back in and there was a PM from Gwen and she gave permission for me to post that Marianne's vocal chords were able to be saved so she can still talk. They are so thankful.
> 
> It will take a week before they know the results of the tumors.


ANOTHER ANSWERED PRAYER! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am not shouting. It just seems very rude and inconsiderate that both OH Kathy and Sam have asked this topic to be left alone and not to have any further postings on it. Some KTP people are not honoring these wishes.
> I wrote in bold capital letters as these few KTP people did not seem to think that this applied to any of their postings. Perhaps they needed to be reminded of this as these postings were deliberately made inspite of being asked by the parties involved not to do so.
> I am sorry you took offence at my post. Think how offensive the KTP people who posted are to the ones actually involved and the ones involved requested that no further public postings on it be made. Sometimes being part of a group or being friends means people need to respect what has been requested of them and leave it at that.
> Zoe


Let it go. It is not our business -


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like bbq sauce.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to look at your "topping" again...I made a recipe the last time that included a "piquant" sauce which I'd never heard of before...basically mustard, brown sugar, ketchup.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> sara-Mae said it was boring as she has taken the phone training once before. She is glad to have a job so quickly. Sara is after a great great aunt; Mae is both her grandmother's middle name. Her middle name is Elizabeth after the Queen. My gg aunt was hanged for being a witch because she refused to give up her herbal practices and use the man made medicines. My great grandfather was an herbalist as was my great grandmother neither one of them passed down the knowledge because they were ridiculed for not using chemical medicines. My great Grandma made herbal medications and lotions for many a doctor in Kingston area in her day. My mother taught herself about herbs and passed her knowledge on to us. I have passed on what I know along with mum to my own children. I still use the herbal ones. Opps turned into a book, didn't mean to do that.


Write a book! How interesting! I think its wonderful that you all know the history and interesting stories about your families.

My family history is boring, nothing exciting there that I have ever been told of. My Granny and her sister did have a half sister that they did not know was their sister. Well Granny's sister knew, Granny did not know until Auntie Sis passed. We all knew this woman and her family, I seem to remember being told they were old family friends. I think the last time I saw them I was early teens, not sure if they moved or what happened as to why they stopped coming to family holidays etc. Granny's husband was a justice of the peace here where I live now, Justice's of the Peace did everything back then, they were essentially like Judges is my understanding from my dad. His dad passed though when he was 18 or 19 so I never knew him. My other grandpa ran the local pool hall,lol. Two extremes of the spectrum I guess.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> did you get any snow yesterday patches?
> 
> sam


Not yesterday, but a little this morning, not enough to measure, just cold and wet. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see how it is done - doing it is a whole other ball of wax.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Could y'all tell me if this makes sense, or if I need to add or change anything? This is what I wrote for the edging directions:
> 
> With dpn in same size used for sweater, cast on 4 sts. *K3, pick up one stitch from bottom corner of right front edge and k this stitch together with last st on dpn. Slide stitches to other end of dpn (do NOT turn). Repeat from * to top of right front edge. Continue working in the same manner around the neck edge to top of left front edge. Begin working i-cord down left front edge. When this part measures 1", **work i-cord without joining for 4 rows (k all 4 sts on dpns). Skip 3 edge stitches, then resume joining to edge and work for 2". Repeat from ** for desired number of buttonholes, then continue, joining down remaining front edge. Break yarn, thread tail through a needle, draw through all stitches and fasten off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to worry Shirley - i am in complete agreement. our congress is a laugh - not one of them is worth a hill of beans. i would kick them all out and start over if it was up to me.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I think that is the case all over. We are in the midst of a scandal with our Senate -- three of them have been way over collecting expense account funds - and i am talking up to over l00,000.00 . they have been removed from the Senate as Senators for two years, but they are allowed to keep their pensions. in my opinion they should be charged. However the RCMP are looking into it and it is not over yet. tThere is talk that more Senators are very nervous so we are not sure whether this is all of it or not.
> 
> Some people feel they are above the law or the rules -- If it was someone who worked in a company who wasn't in the Government they would be fired, lose all their medicare and certainly their pensions and in a lot of cases be charged. Then there are those of us who wouldn't steal a pencil -- and some of those are people who are unemployed. There is a recession here as well as other places in the world. so sad that people think they are entitled. I apologize to everyone-- I should not have posted this as it is political and not allowed with good reason here on the TP. Sam - I apologize. I will ask admin to remove my post.
> Not too swift today and am having another geriatric moment.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't apologise....it was a very interesting 'book'!
> 
> :lol:


Thanks


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Could y'all tell me if this makes sense, or if I need to add or change anything? This is what I wrote for the edging directions:
> 
> With dpn in same size used for sweater, cast on 4 sts. *K3, pick up one stitch from bottom corner of right front edge and k this stitch together with last st on dpn. Slide stitches to other end of dpn (do NOT turn). Repeat from * to top of right front edge. Continue working in the same manner around the neck edge to top of left front edge. Begin working i-cord down left front edge. When this part measures 1", **work i-cord without joining for 4 rows (k all 4 sts on dpns). Skip 3 edge stitches, then resume joining to edge and work for 2". Repeat from ** for desired number of buttonholes, then continue, joining down remaining front edge. Break yarn, thread tail through a needle, draw through all stitches and fasten off.


Oh, that makes sense you use one of the stitches from the edge when you make the id cord and that attaches it . Sheesh Shirley, that is so logical! thanks a 
bunch. I am seriously thinking of put it down the front of my sweater only with the brown which doesn't show the stitches. Might even try it on the bottom. I hope to get back to my sweater tomorrow once I felt the 4 ring cowl I am finishing today.

I wonder how an icord around the top of felted slippers would work - hmmmm.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Sara's good!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> When I was young and a manager at McDonalds, if the teenage employees didn't want to do what they needed to like trash and sweeping, I'd give them a toothbrush and have them clean the seals around all the freezer doors and there were several of those doors. lol...And the grout in the drive through also, it's amazing how it only took once for them to realize that sweeping, clearing tables, and trash were a blessing to be doing compared to what I could find for them to do. lolol.


She learned from when they were young the only thing she doesn't include is stacking kindling for the wood stove. There is none here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh, that makes sense you use one of the stitches from the edge when you make the id cord and that attaches it . Sheesh Shirley, that is so logical! thanks a
> bunch. I am seriously thinking of put it down the front of my sweater only with the brown which doesn't show the stitches. Might even try it on the bottom. I hope to get back to my sweater tomorrow once I felt the 4 ring cowl I am finishing today.
> 
> I wonder how an icord around the top of felted slippers would work - hmmmm.


I'm glad it makes sense--and I'm rolling right along with it! It was a bit fiddly at first, but then again, mostly everything I do for the first time seems fiddly. :XD: I think it would look great around a slipper and might even make it a bit more snug.

Sam, you can do it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know it is past rememerance day and veterans day but just read this on another blog i follow. thought you would enjoy it.

sam

At the concert and the play

Everywhere you see them sitting,

Knitting, knitting.

Women who the other day

Thought of nothing but their frocks

Or their jewels or their locks,

Women who have lived for pleasure,

Who have known no work but leisure,

Now are knitting, knitting, knitting

For the soldiers over there.



On the trains and on the ships

With a diligence befitting,

They are knitting.

Some with smiles upon their lips,

Some with manners debonair,

Some with earnest look and air.

But each heart in its own fashion,

Weaves in pity and compassion

In their knitting, knitting, knitting

For the soldiers over there.



Hurried women to and fro

From their homes to labour flitting,

Knitting, knitting,

Busy handed come and go.

Broken bits of time they spare,

Just to feel they do their share,

Just to keep lifes sense of beauty

In the doing of a duty,

They are knitting, knitting, knitting

For the soldiers over there.



by Ella Wheeler Wilcox, 1919 in her book, Poems of Optimism


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You can do it, I have faith.  Don't you love having a cheer squad at hand?


Everyone on here has a cheer leading squad on hand when we need them. so great.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> same thing as in my recipe. It gives it some 'zip' Love it -- I am eating a cold meatloaf sandwhich with a cup of tea as I type!


  yummy,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> not to worry Shirley - i am in complete agreement. our congress is a laugh - not one of them is worth a hill of beans. i would kick them all out and start over if it was up to me.
> 
> sam


Double ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i know it is past rememerance day and veterans day but just read this on another blog i follow. thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Great!!!! Lovely poem.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Kate, I can buy both Voltarol and generic diclofenac over the counter at the pharmacy, without a prescription. They do always enquire about any other medication being taken, so i am sure would not sell them if there were a conflict. Are the rules in Scotland different?


No, I was thinking of the pills which I'm pretty sure are only on prescription, but you're right you can buy the gel over the counter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM!
> 
> I need to make some butter curry chicken for David when he gets home this time, he discovered that it's a favorite for him the first time I made it, it's always been a fave of mine.


Recipe?!! :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i know it is past rememerance day and veterans day but just read this on another blog i follow. thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a blessing for her to have a peaceful leave taking - healing energy to you and yours - knowing she is in a better place is a thought to hold on to.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam. It's always sad when a loved one leaves but it's hard to be sad when she's definitely in a better place. Her situation is completley different since she really had no quality of life for at least a year before she went into the nursing home.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i say right on brother!!!
> 
> sam


Yes...regarding the 107 yr old and his girl friend. Enjoy everything while you can!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, not the oral- that has to be prescribed- but we can buy the gel from the chemist without prescription, and I think it is appearing on Supermarket shelves now, as well.


We also have to have a prescription for the Voltaren gel.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am not shouting. It just seems very rude and inconsiderate that both OH Kathy and Sam have asked this topic to be left alone and not to have any further postings on it. Some KTP people are not honoring these wishes.
> I wrote in bold capital letters as these few KTP people did not seem to think that this applied to any of their postings. Perhaps they needed to be reminded of this as these postings were deliberately made inspite of being asked by the parties involved not to do so.
> I am sorry you took offence at my post. Think how offensive the KTP people who posted are to the ones actually involved and the ones involved requested that no further public postings on it be made. Sometimes being part of a group or being friends means people need to respect what has been requested of them and leave it at that.
> Zoe


I took offence at the tone of your posting, not so much the content. Any further postings which were made were merely expressions of peoples' regret at what had happened, no-one was commenting on what happened as none of us are privy to that information. Sometimes it's not what is said, but how it is expressed that is contentious.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Ditto,
> KTP, family I love you all


As do I!! I can't imagine being without any of you.
Really concerned about Melody (Gagesmom) since it's been about a week since we heard from her.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Rhoda was quite the hip and happening lady on the Mary Tyler Moore show!


Didn't she get her own show too?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> jknappva wrote:
> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK
> ...


Thank you. She's definitely in a better place. I think she would have considered her passing as going home. Her faith remained strong no matter how ill she was.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Rhoda was quite the hip and happening lady on the Mary Tyler Moore show!


My daughter said she related Rhoda to that character and couldn't imagine it being 'countrified'!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM!
> 
> I need to make some butter curry chicken for David when he gets home this time, he discovered that it's a favorite for him the first time I made it, it's always been a fave of mine.


Do we get the receipt


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

They are knitting, knitting, knitting

For the soldiers over there.

by Ella Wheeler Wilcox, 1919 in her book, Poems of Optimism[/quote]

Thanks, Sam. It's fitting at any time.
JuneK


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd like to update you on the injured football player from last Friday night. He had surgery as soon as he arrived at the hospital. On Sunday he could shrug his shoulders and lift his arms. There is a great deal of swelling in the area of the break and the spinal cord. Until that resolves itself, they will not be able to tell how much movement he will have. I am so grateful for your prayers for this young man: he is only a junior in high school. It seems that there will probably be some degree of paralysis. Stella


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a question for all those who wash dishes by hand. (hhahahaha, and lol!!!) I have potmats (worsted weight acrylic yarn) that go on the table. I am wondering if I can stitch on one of those plastic pot scrubbies to one of them and they be used for washing up pots and pans. I would make them out of the same yarn as the potmats. I have made many of the potmats for Christmas presents and I was just wondering about adding to the "kitchen sets". Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Stephen West does lovely work!


I totally agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Could y'all tell me if this makes sense, or if I need to add or change anything? This is what I wrote for the edging directions:
> 
> With dpn in same size used for sweater, cast on 4 sts. *K3, pick up one stitch from bottom corner of right front edge and k this stitch together with last st on dpn. Slide stitches to other end of dpn (do NOT turn). Repeat from * to top of right front edge. Continue working in the same manner around the neck edge to top of left front edge. Begin working i-cord down left front edge. When this part measures 1", **work i-cord without joining for 4 rows (k all 4 sts on dpns). Skip 3 edge stitches, then resume joining to edge and work for 2". Repeat from ** for desired number of buttonholes, then continue, joining down remaining front edge. Break yarn, thread tail through a needle, draw through all stitches and fasten off.


Sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She learned from when they were young the only thing she doesn't include is stacking kindling for the wood stove. There is none here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad it makes sense--and I'm rolling right along with it! It was a bit fiddly at first, but then again, mostly everything I do for the first time seems fiddly. :XD: I think it would look great around a slipper and might even make it a bit more snug.
> 
> Sam, you can do it!


That looks great!! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> yummy! hmmm- that will be my plan for tomorrow with my meat loaf (after all the talk yesterday )
> 
> by the way, here is my
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Recipe?!! :lol:


LOL!!

It's easy, cook up the chicken you want to use, or use rotisserie chicken, 1 pound ( 453.59g) ,boneless. 
Get a package of Kitchens Of India 100% natural Paste for Butter Chicken Curry and follow the directions on the package.  
It's wonderful, I have a packet of Paste for Chicken Curry also, (same company) but have not tried that one yet as I love the Butter curry.
And this is a product of India so is authentic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> As do I!! I can't imagine being without any of you.
> Really concerned about Melody (Gagesmom) since it's been about a week since we heard from her.
> JuneK


I've been worrying about her also, so unlike her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Do we get the receipt


Yep, I posted my recipe, it's good though. Kitchens of India Paste for Butter Chicken Curry.  
I serve it with rice and veggies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she did but it was never as successful.

sam



KateB said:


> Didn't she get her own show too?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I'd like to update you on the injured football player from last Friday night. He had surgery as soon as he arrived at the hospital. On Sunday he could shrug his shoulders and lift his arms. There is a great deal of swelling in the area of the break and the spinal cord. Until that resolves itself, they will not be able to tell how much movement he will have. I am so grateful for your prayers for this young man: he is only a junior in high school. It seems that there will probably be some degree of paralysis. Stella


Wonderful news that he has movement, hopefully he will be able to have fairly full usage of arms and legs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

His designs were the big talk at the MW Stitches Show...he may have even been there signing books or something...but everyone in the line at the WEBS booth was buying yarns to do Stephen West shawls.



Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to run out to knit group in just a few minutes, but I'll get a picture of the full scarf when I get back. It's this one, I love his patterns. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/filbert He does some amazing things with texture.
> He has 3 pages of patterns on Ravelry, just type in Stephen West Knits and it pops them all up. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&page=2&sort=popularity&query=stephen%20west%20knits
> I am going to make this after Christmas, I love it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stringband


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> His designs were the big talk at the MW Stitches Show...he may have even been there signing books or something...but everyone in the line at the WEBS booth was buying yarns to do Stephen West shawls.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a great idea five - for people like me who wash the dishes before they go into the dishwasher - since they have set in the sink for a "while". i use one of those plastic scrubbies all the time.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I have a question for all those who wash dishes by hand. (hhahahaha, and lol!!!) I have potmats (worsted weight acrylic yarn) that go on the table. I am wondering if I can stitch on one of those plastic pot scrubbies to one of them and they be used for washing up pots and pans. I would make them out of the same yarn as the potmats. I have made many of the potmats for Christmas presents and I was just wondering about adding to the "kitchen sets". Zoe


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I got line by to walk with two friends of mine, and two dog friends. Sky clouded over entirely but no wind in 60's so comfortable sans jacket.
I have done Icord but to hole edging on baby sweater. As you said fiddly at first but easy row by row. I like the look of it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Shirley, I have PMd her and I've also reached out through regular email and on her page on Ravelry, but haven't heard back. I am also very worried, but I think we just have to wait and see what happens.



Designer1234 said:


> What a relief for all of them. I am sure Marianne was so worried. now she has to hang in for the results. At least her speech is not affected. thanks for letting us know, Angora.
> 
> Has anyone been able to reach Melody? I pm'd her but haven't heard back. Does anyone know her last name? if any of you know her last name if you feel you can, would you pm. me and I will see if I can find her number and call.
> I have mixed feelings about doing that but I really am worried about her. I hope someone has heard from her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

regardless - that is no way enough onion - i usually put two large onions in my meatloat.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > yummy! hmmm- that will be my plan for tomorrow with my meat loaf (after all the talk yesterday )
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's great news stella - healing energy continuing his way.

sam



StellaK said:


> I'd like to update you on the injured football player from last Friday night. He had surgery as soon as he arrived at the hospital. On Sunday he could shrug his shoulders and lift his arms. There is a great deal of swelling in the area of the break and the spinal cord. Until that resolves itself, they will not be able to tell how much movement he will have. I am so grateful for your prayers for this young man: he is only a junior in high school. It seems that there will probably be some degree of paralysis. Stella


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He had COPD as well as heart issues and was taking warfarin---comment earlier was about voltaren having some interactions with warfarin and other Rx....my comment related to that there must be exceptions because Dad had a lot of medical issues and Dr. still prescribed voltaren gel for his shoulder. I don't believe I've ever heard of anyone being on Voltaren pills.



thewren said:


> Jeanette - why would he take it for copd?
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was just wondering being that i have copd. luckily my heart is good.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> He had COPD as well as heart issues and was taking warfarin---comment earlier was about voltaren having some interactions with warfarin and other Rx....my comment related to that there must be exceptions because Dad had a lot of medical issues and Dr. still prescribed voltaren gel for his shoulder. I don't believe I've ever heard of anyone being on Voltaren pills.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree entirely and will do my best to keep a friendship going...hopefully, whatever it is will pass and she'll be back here with us. It's so sad when one of us is hurting.


~~~Me, too. I have written to her. She says she will be in touch later. Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Shirley, I have PMd her and I've also reached out through regular email and on her page on Ravelry, but haven't heard back. I am also very worried, but I think we just have to wait and see what happens.


I agree -- I am very concerned though. I know she has been very stressed and so is her family. She also had a mouth infection if I remember correctly. I hope she is okay. I guess we will just have to wait. I think I will leave my phone number with someone so that if I drop out of sight that they can find out . Will have to think about it. Maybe someone should keep a confidential phone list for our members-- hmm, not sure that is a good idea. It is just such a concern.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for those with problems of any kind. I am recovering from my dental visit but have to go again on Thursday as the dentist is retiring soon and it is the only appointment available. Not looking forward to having both sides of my face sore at once but I suppose it gets it all over with quickly. I am knitting a simple garter stitch blanket for what I believe are called "fish and chip babies " in Africa . So called because they leave the hospital wrapped in newspaper like fish and chips used to be. That is all there is for them. Most of us are lucky in comparison really, aren't we? 
To all celebrating anything today please have a great time. 
Has anyone got anything special planned for Christmas yet, or is it too early for that? Seems that the shops here started months ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds like things are going to be okay...sure hope so and am continuing the prayers.



StellaK said:


> I'd like to update you on the injured football player from last Friday night. He had surgery as soon as he arrived at the hospital. On Sunday he could shrug his shoulders and lift his arms. There is a great deal of swelling in the area of the break and the spinal cord. Until that resolves itself, they will not be able to tell how much movement he will have. I am so grateful for your prayers for this young man: he is only a junior in high school. It seems that there will probably be some degree of paralysis. Stella


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Zoe - I've seen something like this where the scrubbies were added to a washcloth pattern..I think it was double-knitted...I'll see if I can find it and post the link.



5mmdpns said:


> I have a question for all those who wash dishes by hand. (hhahahaha, and lol!!!) I have potmats (worsted weight acrylic yarn) that go on the table. I am wondering if I can stitch on one of those plastic pot scrubbies to one of them and they be used for washing up pots and pans. I would make them out of the same yarn as the potmats. I have made many of the potmats for Christmas presents and I was just wondering about adding to the "kitchen sets". Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You have a very nice heart...but since Voltaren here requires an Rx no matter whether it's pills or gel/cream. It's just another one of the differences in our countries...what can be obtained OTC versus needing a script.



thewren said:


> i was just wondering being that i have copd. luckily my heart is good.
> 
> sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always have such a time getting anywhere on ravelry although they do have a lot of patterns.
> 
> sam


~~~me, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I still get my hometown newspaper -- but it's usually a week later than the issue date. This week's issue was all about my Dad's family and there were pictures of the 6 brothers who were all serving in the military at the same time. It was so special to open the paper and see those 6 smiling faces. My Dad (the oldest) and two other brothers did not serve. The only one of the 6 brothers still living is the priest/monk who is at a monastery/abbey just north of me. All six of these brothers came home safely, but one brother was killed in a plane crash when he was only 27. The anniversary of that crash was the end of October and the local paper carried a re-print of the account of that crash and of Uncle Bob's obituary. Very nostalgic to be reading family history in the last 3 editions of the paper. Quite timely.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like a great idea five - for people like me who wash the dishes before they go into the dishwasher - since they have set in the sink for a "while". i use one of those plastic scrubbies all the time.
> 
> sam


yah, I hand scrub them too and sometimes the scrubbies can be hard on the fingers. The matt around it would make it easier to hang on to as well. Thanks. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The sweater is lovely and the cat's bum is pretty cute too!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> I did think about that, Sam...truth be told, I don't want to have to do a p3tog again!  But...maybe....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Zoe - I've seen something like this where the scrubbies were added to a washcloth pattern..I think it was double-knitted...I'll see if I can find it and post the link.


Thank you! It was just an idea that I had and I had no clue if it was a good thing or not. lol, I just had to ask........... Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You got more done today than I did Joy!!! I slept late - went to the dermatologist where I was sliced, diced, froze, burned and acid washed.....You would think I would look pretty good - but no!!!


sassafras123 said:


> Sorriena, love the sweater.
> miss Kehinkle too. Will try to open daily KP as I think she is still posting there.
> Angora, thank you I do feel better and it feels so good. Maya and I had hour walk. Waxed living room floor, washed kitchen floor and went to Wal-Mart.art to get diabetes testing strips.
> Have others to comment on but can't read my own handwriting.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Jynx the pictures of you and your family are wonderful - The girls have really grown up the last few years!!! Of course none of us have changed.....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for being there for so many as well. You have been an inspiration for sure, I know you have been for me at least.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Contact Samaritans purse direct- they like fillers for the boxes (not all the boxes have much in them and sometimes the things can't be sent when people don't follow the guidelines). I knit small things for this purpose. I have only found this out recently, only knew about the shoe boxes themselves. But one of the women at church helps check each box and pad them if needed. I make the darowil bunny for these fillers.


Thanks, great idea.... I didn't know that name. I had a friend pick me up for Sit and stitch today and she also has a place that takes toiletries and such. Love the idea of little knitted items to fill up the boxes... Somehow, some way, all this stuff I'm cleaning out will get recycled...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know if she has posted the lamb pattern yet but they remind me of lambchop!!!


Dreamweaver said:


> NO! I love the dog, and thought about dong a bnny for a friend, but I haven't seen the lambs... That sounds like a "must do".


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still working out ways of coping with the hip. The doctor will have started the process of referring me to the Specialist Orthopaedic team. I will have to delay it if they decide to operate, until I can afford to have Ringo at the Kennels!


Surely someone could take poor Ringo in so that you could have surgery in a timely manner and not continue to hurt..... I hate to think of you suffering longer than need be...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wish you had a support group then too!!! Being with others who have gone through the same thing can be so positive, especially if you have a positive group. Helps inspire you and helps understand from people who have already gone through what you are going through. Just glad KP/KTP helped support you as you have given so much support and inspiration on here to others with their knitting and lives. :thumbup:


Yeah, especially with lung cancer because they general attitude is often that you did it to yourself with smoking. The fact of the matter is that many people get it who have never smoked and it kills more than any other cancer, so research is very much needed.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I'd like to update you on the injured football player from last Friday night. He had surgery as soon as he arrived at the hospital. On Sunday he could shrug his shoulders and lift his arms. There is a great deal of swelling in the area of the break and the spinal cord. Until that resolves itself, they will not be able to tell how much movement he will have. I am so grateful for your prayers for this young man: he is only a junior in high school. It seems that there will probably be some degree of paralysis. Stella


Thank goodness! He does have some movement. Perhaps he will recover completely once the swelling goes down. Will continue praying for his recovery!

JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My mother has macular degeneration also. She has the one that is less serious. The doctor told her to take Vitamin A and she is refusing. I told her she doesn't want to be blind but she says it makes her sick, so I got her really good quality ones from the eye doctor here and she gave them back. I can't understand why she would even consider going blind and not take them. So frustrating. She might think she will die before that happens but that isn't always so. :x :hunf:


I take mom for her shot next week. I must ask the dr. about Vitamin a.... I have heard of taking Lutien, but not the other.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DJ in here favorite dress. No I didn't knit it I found in a second hand shop. I was looking at a pattern very similar, thought it would be nice to make for her.


Darling, both the dress and DJ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He had COPD as well as heart issues and was taking warfarin---comment earlier was about voltaren having some interactions with warfarin and other Rx....my comment related to that there must be exceptions because Dad had a lot of medical issues and Dr. still prescribed voltaren gel for his shoulder. I don't believe I've ever heard of anyone being on Voltaren pills.


Voltaren pills are what I take for arthritis and have for the last 5 or more years.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yeah, especially with lung cancer because they general attitude is often that you did it to yourself with smoking. The fact of the matter is that many people get it who have never smoked and it kills more than any other cancer, so research is very much needed.


I had a good friend who died of throat cancer and neither she nor her DH ever smoked. Sometimes cancer is going to happen regardless!
juneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Saw this yesterday on the drive home. Had to stop and get a short video.


So pretty. Nothing like running water....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you! It was just an idea that I had and I had no clue if it was a good thing or not. lol, I just had to ask........... Zoe


Since I often lose my scrubby, I think it's a great idea to work them together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ha! I'd forgotten there is a Glasgow in Kentucky, too! It's near Mammoth Cave.


What a lot of Scots traveled around the world- seeing resemblances perhaps to places that they loved. The English with their greed - taking over Scottish lands to grow wool for the tweeds and other textiles, and displacing so many crofters in the process, have a lot to answer for!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> none of our presidents in the last hundred or so years have not been paupers - but have been extremely wealthy. a poor commentary on our political system.
> 
> sam


It is rather! But sadly so.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lot of Scots traveled around the world- seeing resemblances perhaps to places that they loved. The English with their greed - taking over Scottish lands to grow wool for the tweeds and other textiles, and displacing so many crofters in the process, have a lot to answer for!


I do know of one family traveling across the ocean and settling there--my own ancestors. I have to say, I'm glad they made their choices, or else my current family wouldn't be here!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


So glad her passing was peaceful and that she was not alone.... It is what she wanted, rather than to continue struggling. Still, I know it is hard on those left behind.,, My thoughts are with you and your family...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Then, you're my first!!! I'm glad that they help. I think DH may be headed for something like that---right now he takes something from OTC---but it's not working like it used to.



jknappva said:


> Voltaren pills are what I take for arthritis and have for the last 5 or more years.
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We also have to have a prescription for the Voltaren gel.
> JuneK


Right- someone must have a reason why.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There was an historian who was making some comparisons of the presidents on whom they had written biographies and her comment was that before "money" was the main issue, politicians would stay in Washington DC and would visit with each other and their families and there was a general sense that they were to be friendly and collegial. But, then when politicians' reelections were decided by the special interest groups and the amount of money in their campaign chests for ads, advisors etc., the politicians all started going home on weekends to do fund-raisers and special parties, that all that collegiality disappeared. It was a very interesting commentary on how things work in DC.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is rather! But sadly so.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I want to take DD there sometime--and to the Art Institute. When I win the lottery...


~~~That's one of the treats of living in Chicago....some really fabulous museums! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> From everything that I have had done this year I did not get an itemized bill from any of it! Had to request them and they werent very forthcoming about sending them. Its no wonder medical costs are high, they charge for whatever they want whether you got it or not and then when you tell insurance you didnt get/have that they dont care. They are their own problem!


I had to fight tooth and nail for itemized nills and explanations on the lung surgery. This time, I haven't bothered but can tell from the Explanation of Benefits that some things are being charged that never happened... and by people I did not meet.. I know everyone that did anything for me in rehab by name,,, can't say that about hospital.. I was out too much.... I even told my oncologist to stop visiting every day... He wasn't involved and I so no reason why he should be allowed to charge a daily visit charge to insurance. The heart Dr. really took advantage of the situation. There was a time he was needed to monitor potassium level, but a lot of the time he was not... Dh is convinced that some Dr.s walk down the hall and just collect names to send bills!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im with you Carol! I love snow, maybe a half an inch here is all and will be gone quickly but it was sooo pretty last night when it was falling and pretty first thing this morning. Im ready for more and for it to stay!!


I've always loved snow and... though horribly dangerous, there is nothing like an ice storm that coats every branch of a tree and makes it look like crystal.... We lived in a very wooded part of IL and driving down the road was spectacular.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Just broke down and bought the book. Can't believe I got a brand new one for 96 cents plus shipping from Amazon Marketplace!!
> JuneK


WOW... great bargain.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree -- I am very concerned though. I know she has been very stressed and so is her family. She also had a mouth infection if I remember correctly. I hope she is okay. I guess we will just have to wait. I think I will leave my phone number with someone so that if I drop out of sight that they can find out . Will have to think about it. Maybe someone should keep a confidential phone list for our members-- hmm, not sure that is a good idea. It is just such a concern.


It is, especially, as happened last year when Martin Keith dropped out of the circle- having mentioned he was very worried about a problem with his throat. We had no way of contacting him. and months went by, until someone chanced on a death notice, that seemed to be too close to his details for it to be coincidence. A notebook somewhere in one's effects giving details of websites you are involved in, and passwords for your executors might be a possibility. 
There was also a lady in Australia who got very upset a while back, about eating Kangaroo meat, she had only just started posting, but evidently died a day or two later, dreadfully upset about things- in that case the daughter had the pass word.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> regardless - that is no way enough onion - i usually put two large onions in my meatloat.
> 
> sam


I like more onion but Pat finds he reacts to too much onion - the family doctor says he things it is a drug interaction so I don't add any extra-- I did add mushrooms, canned tomatoes - (1cup) an extra egg it is really good. I also slightly increase the amount of mustard.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We should try not to live with regrets as we can't change what has happened in our lives but we can choose what we do from now on. Off my soap box once again!


I so agree with your entire post. There is no use crying over spilt milk, as the old saying goes. Living with a grudge all the time takes a lot of energy and does a person no good whatsoever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for those with problems of any kind. I am recovering from my dental visit but have to go again on Thursday as the dentist is retiring soon and it is the only appointment available. Not looking forward to having both sides of my face sore at once but I suppose it gets it all over with quickly. I am knitting a simple garter stitch blanket for what I believe are called "fish and chip babies " in Africa . So called because they leave the hospital wrapped in newspaper like fish and chips used to be. That is all there is for them. Most of us are lucky in comparison really, aren't we?
> To all celebrating anything today please have a great time.
> Has anyone got anything special planned for Christmas yet, or is it too early for that? Seems that the shops here started months ago.


The only thing I know about my own Christmas, is it is likely to be spent on my own. Last year I was rescued by Vivien when Fale took off on the 17th December. This year she has a family reunion- so I cannot gate-crash that! Vivien is the friend I am knitting the Kim Hargreaves design for- when I get off the computer!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> regardless - that is no way enough onion - i usually put two large onions in my meatloat.
> 
> sam


Typo -- I am sorry I would use the larger amount - before Pat had his surgery I added nearly a cup.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The only thing I know about my own Christmas, is it is likely to be spent on my own. Last year I was rescued by Vivien when Fale took off on the 17th December. This year she has a family reunion- so I cannot gate-crash that! Vivien is the friend I am knitting the Kim Hargreaves design for- when I get off the computer!


I am very fortunate - I will be with Kelly (Son} and daughter and dil and grand daughter as well as dil's mother and sister. We don't really have a party - just a quiet evening dinner with my loved ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Surely someone could take poor Ringo in so that you could have surgery in a timely manner and not continue to hurt..... I hate to think of you suffering longer than need be...


I really don't know anyone I could trust with him- so many friends are frightened of dogs- and then there is the problem of his own aggression with other dogs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do know of one family traveling across the ocean and settling there--my own ancestors. I have to say, I'm glad they made their choices, or else my current family wouldn't be here!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am not sure how to write this so guess i will just do it the best way i know how.
> 
> i know we are all aware of the rift (for want of a better word) between two beloved members of our forum. anytime something like this happens it affects all of us.
> 
> ...


I will honor that request, except for this post. Sam, please do not take all the blame... We ALL know that you would not do anything malicious on purpose. We are all prone to interpret things differently.... and that is just the way life is... I am sorry it caused a rift,,,, but time heals all and we will open anyone back with open arms..... whenever.... I love your sense of humor....

I am sure that I have said things that people have taken offense to.... I know Dave did, and it was NEVER my intention to hurt or insult anyone. Sometimes these things happen.... We will all let it go and hope that time will resolve the issue.

Let's be real here.... If someone offends me or I don't agree with them, I can just "walk on by". It would be such a loss on my part to lose contact with or the enjoyment of all on this forum because of one person or one slight. I won't let that happen..... Enough said....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've always loved snow and... though horribly dangerous, there is nothing like an ice storm that coats every branch of a tree and makes it look like crystal.... We lived in a very wooded part of IL and driving down the road was spectacular.....


It is like that here often - prettiest time of winter - quite often it is not when it is coldest -- although we do get days when you feel it is so cold that tree branches snap. but sometimes it just glistens and is so beautiful. A crisp winter day with the sun shining and when it crunches when you walk. beautiful. Especially when you are in the mountains.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There was an historian who was making some comparisons of the presidents on whom they had written biographies and her comment was that before "money" was the main issue, politicians would stay in Washington DC and would visit with each other and their families and there was a general sense that they were to be friendly and collegial. But, then when politicians' reelections were decided by the special interest groups and the amount of money in their campaign chests for ads, advisors etc., the politicians all started going home on weekends to do fund-raisers and special parties, that all that collegiality disappeared. It was a very interesting commentary on how things work in DC.


mmmmm, we have an awful lot of sniping going on in Wellington- where Parliament meets- and people trying to find scurrilous information to defame people- storms in Egg cups in my opinion- not enough time spent on the real issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am very fortunate - I will be with Kelly (Son} and daughter and dil and grand daughter as well as dil's mother and sister. We don't really have a party - just a quiet evening dinner with my loved ones.


It is partly the problem of having only one living child- I am glad you will have a family time.
Is anything more happening about the move to Vancouver Island?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found that a new section has opened up on KP -- headed - Other crafts.
> 
> I think it is great and already people are posting some of the outstanding work they do aside from knitting and crochet. I have posted some of my work and
> I know that there are a lot of quilters here so I hope you will all post your different projects too.
> ...


That is a section I would like to visit, as I do many other things as well. I enjoy seeing people's work, no matter what the medium and this is already available in Pictures..... I will say though, this is a knitting and crochet forum, mostly crafts done with yarn. I am not happy that we now have a political section and so many other non-related sections, games, jokes, uplifting thoughts... All good subjects for many but, this is a KNITTING PARADISE and really don't feel this is the correct venue for classes on other crafts. There are other forums dedicated to just those crafts.... If I want help with quilting, I go to a quilting site.... When I am here, I want to enjoy friends, chat and share lives and yarn crafts. This is just my opinion, but I already think the site is getting so large that it is difficult to see everything available.

Again, this is just my 2 cents.. Others will most probably disagree.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cannot read to catch up as I am falling asleep trying to read. I got tickets for the high school's musical "Wizard of Oz" so Matthew and I will attend Saturday evening. I am looking forward to seeing it. 

June...sorry for the loss of your cousin although relieved that she could go peacefully.

Caren...Enjoy the snow. I loved your giraffe coffee. That is adorable. DJ sure is pretty in her knit dress. What a cute little girl. Make sure you are getting your hugs from all of these wonderful little children. 

Take care everyone and know you are loved and cared about.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Did you realize your post came through as "GALLSTONES"??? I know it was probably your tablet substituting for the Calzones but had to blink hard and re-read it!!!!
> Thank you for your condolences.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I wondered about that when I read it... I just thought, even though I have read every page, that it was referring back to another Tea Party comment or some such. I have never seen a smoky gallstone.....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~me, too!


Yes, I always have trouble with getting anywhere on Ravelry


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yeah, especially with lung cancer because they general attitude is often that you did it to yourself with smoking. The fact of the matter is that many people get it who have never smoked and it kills more than any other cancer, so research is very much needed.


My Aunt Ruth died of lung cancer and never smoked in her life and neither did her husband or family so I know that is true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I take mom for her shot next week. I must ask the dr. about Vitamin a.... I have heard of taking Lutien, but not the other.


And I will have to check into the Lutein.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm so sorry. I just remember you (Lurker) -saying not to mention without giving a recipe. That is why I went to another site and looked one up. So sorry about the expense of the teeth. I know there are things we need here too that aren't covered. Won't go into details on here, but even with insurance one can end up losing their home with a devastating illness. Sounds like they are following suit where you are and I am sad to hear this.


Because of my track record with hospital stays this year, I was offered a new service by insurance company... a nurse to call and to have her call once a month to see if I needed anything etc. In doing the registration for this free service, one of the questions was... "Were we having difficulty financially maintaining our home?" I don't know what that has to do with my health insurance..... but I told her I thought everyone probably had some concerns about that given the way medical costs could wipe out life savings so quickly.....__________________________


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some asked that I let u know when I got to the hospital where Marianne is having surgery. She is currently in surgery and should be out soon since it has been two ours about now.


I'm reading as fast as I can to see if there is more news... I SHOULD just go to your posts.... DUH!!! You both have been on my mind and in my heart all day....


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I can pull out the directions I used, it was really straight forward on the pattern, and worked wonderfully.


Like the icord, nice to know what it looks like thanks! Love the color of your shawl! Im not much ahead if you if any


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Saw this yesterday on the drive home. Had to stop and get a short video.


~~~~~lovely! I got sound, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have wanted to learn to knit an icord edging on my orange cardigan -- have done lots of icords and have a little 'thingy' that i make them with although I have knitted them too. I wonder whether I would have to attach them by sewing them on if I use the little 'thingy"
> 
> Maybe we can have a little lesson about how to knit one on an edging.


If you make it independently, it does have to be sewn on... and your little thing happens to look like a bee, but these are also often called Knitting Nancy's as they look like little girls. I used to do this with a wooden spool and 4 finishing nails until I learned to knit it on double points, so much faster. I may be remembering wrong, but I think some people also refer to this as corking..... not sure about that... When you knit it on as an attachment, you have to pick up an edge stitch. I am sure there are u-tube demos of this technique. Knitting it on also eliminates the guess work of how long to make it....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The only thing I know about my own Christmas, is it is likely to be spent on my own. Last year I was rescued by Vivien when Fale took off on the 17th December. This year she has a family reunion- so I cannot gate-crash that! Vivien is the friend I am knitting the Kim Hargreaves design for- when I get off the computer!


I am so sorry to hear that . Could you perhaps find someone maybe through your church who will also be alone and spend it together? I hope you can.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I use that too tastes good and it is already measured out. I will make my own if I am making for a bunch of the grands.
> 
> A friend just sent me this they look good but naughty. :shock: I plan on making them for my bunch for christmas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think they don't want to give you one because you can go into the finance office and sit with them and go over it line by line and make them take off anything you did not get or use. We make sure that we take our own tylenol, or whatever and tissues and things at this point rather than pay 10 times the going rate for them, and they never use a whole bottle of tylenol or what-have-you, but for what they bill you, you could buy stock in the mfg company. :shock: :roll:


Our hospital does not allow you to bring in your own medications. They also did not provide the supplements that I normally take that were listed on the medication/supplement sheet they requested. I will say that the rehab place sent home the rest of what had been ordered for me.... They now give a little bag of toiletries... The "spit up" basis and plastic tub are no longer in the room. They really had to scramble when I threw up... Sorry, that is TMI, but it was rather a foolish economy. All the bedding had to be changed and me and the thing they now use is not adequate.... AND they couldn't find it.... 
I did make DH bring me my own pillow. Those plastic things they use these days may be easy to clean, but they sure are hot and not restful at all. Forget about a sponge bath. They hand you a package that has been heated in the microwave and you are on your own for the most part..... I had a nurse once tell me that I should treat a hospital stay as though I was staying in an expensive hotel.... Well, it is a hotel I would not book again!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Zoe, hope things are a little better for today.
> Thought that while we were talking blood thinners, I'd let you all know that when Marla had to get her MRI for her back and breast, they told her not to take any blood thinners, she doesn't take any, that we knew of, she's allergic to Asprin, so doesn't take that. She does however take Fish Oil Omegas, they are, it has been brought to our attention, blood thinners. After the procedure, she was bleeding pretty profusely at the injection site or whatever and the asked it she had continued to take blood thinners, she said no and that started them asking exactly what she had been taking, that's when she told them about the fish oil. So if you are taking fish oil and going to have a procedure that requires you to be off blood thinners, STOP taking these also.


WOW... they always tell you to stop aspirin, etc. a week or two before surgery, but I have never been told to stop the fish oil and I tend to be a bit of a bleeder anyhow. I will make a note of this and do it myself. Apparently, our medical community hasn't gotten the memo yet!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have a question for all those who wash dishes by hand. (hhahahaha, and lol!!!) I have potmats (worsted weight acrylic yarn) that go on the table. I am wondering if I can stitch on one of those plastic pot scrubbies to one of them and they be used for washing up pots and pans. I would make them out of the same yarn as the potmats. I have made many of the potmats for Christmas presents and I was just wondering about adding to the "kitchen sets". Zoe


I did that a couple years ago and gave them for gifts, everyone loved them. In fact a few of them asked for more.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It doesn't help that so many of the haves were born to in to it and didn't have to work for it themselves these days.
> Was watching the View the other day and Donald Driver was on, (NFL football player) when his kids ask how much money they have he tells them that they don't have any money. That it is a good thing to tell your kids no, and not give in to buying them everything, that they need to work for things. He got my vote. lol


My parents were not wealthy, but they had a whole lot more than we kids ever knew. Dad didn't believe in credit and paid cash for cars.. They saved until they could afford something. We were never handed anything and learned the value of work at a young age. I don't think it was a bad way to go.... uh, is Sears a designer brand for jeans? It wasin MY house. Osh Kosh by Gosh was as fancy as anyone every received.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've finished the knitting, but I miscounted my buttons I wanted to use and am short. Nope, not unraveling that cord or sewing the cord down--I want that many buttons! So looks like I may be making some from Sculpey or other something. Since it's going to be a hand wash, I might as well. Meanwhile, I still have the blocking to do.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I will honor that request, except for this post. Sam, please do not take all the blame... We ALL know that you would not do anything malicious on purpose. We are all prone to interpret things differently.... and that is just the way life is... I am sorry it caused a rift,,,, but time heals all and we will open anyone back with open arms..... whenever.... I love your sense of humor....
> 
> I am sure that I have said things that people have taken offense to.... I know Dave did, and it was NEVER my intention to hurt or insult anyone. Sometimes these things happen.... We will all let it go and hope that time will resolve the issue.
> Let's be real here.... If someone offends me or I don't agree with them, I can just "walk on by". It would be such a loss on my part to lose contact with or the enjoyment of all on this forum because of one person or one slight. I won't let that happen..... Enough said....


Now that's wisdom, thanks

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> What a relief for all of them. I am sure Marianne was so worried. now she has to hang in for the results. At least her speech is not affected. thanks for letting us know, Angora.
> 
> Has anyone been able to reach Melody? I pm'd her but haven't heard back. Does anyone know her last name? if any of you know her last name if you feel you can, would you pm. me and I will see if I can find her number and call.
> I have mixed feelings about doing that but I really am worried about her. I hope someone has heard from her.


I sent her message on Ravelry and she has not responded there either.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad it makes sense--and I'm rolling right along with it! It was a bit fiddly at first, but then again, mostly everything I do for the first time seems fiddly. :XD: I think it would look great around a slipper and might even make it a bit more snug.
> 
> Sam, you can do it!


Very nice! Like the slipper idea


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, I posted my recipe, it's good though. Kitchens of India Paste for Butter Chicken Curry.
> I serve it with rice and veggies.


Found it and saved it to evernote. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Didn't she get her own show too?


Yes she did, though I'm not sure how long it lasted. I always enjoyed her


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Who would have thought, but it's a great wedding day/time idea.
> 'We're math geeks': Couple gets married live on TODAY  at 9:10 on 11/12/13


Mom had a Dr. appointment today.... The card read 11-12-13-14 because it was at 1:40.... I cancelled it, since she has to meet with urologist tomorrow so I couldn't tell the nephrologist anything anyhow....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It totally is! I don't know what I'd do without all my cheerleaders. :thumbup: The pictures look exactly like what I had in mind...but I have a couple of other things to do before I can sit down and focus. I will let y'all know how it goes. I really want to finish this thing (and still have to block it).


I think it could also be done with a combination of attached and unattached so that you didn't have loops to go around the buttons, just slits.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I believe the plants and things were created for a reason, it's amazing what they can do. Would love to know what Elishias' concoction is.
> I drink Gypsy Cold Therapy Tea or Thoat Coat when I need to, works great also.


Good old World Market. I get this for the girl's Christmas stockings all the time.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not enough snow accumulated for that -- but if you were here and it was snowing, I'd have my snow angel!!


Love you too...... Jess is going to be there the week before Thanksgiving... Maybe I can sneak in her luggage!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I have a question for all those who wash dishes by hand. (hhahahaha, and lol!!!) I have potmats (worsted weight acrylic yarn) that go on the table. I am wondering if I can stitch on one of those plastic pot scrubbies to one of them and they be used for washing up pots and pans. I would make them out of the same yarn as the potmats. I have made many of the potmats for Christmas presents and I was just wondering about adding to the "kitchen sets". Zoe


I dont have a dish washer other than myself, hoping maybe Santa will bring/install one for me this year.

I dont see why you couldnt attach one if those and it be used. I prefer cotton for dish cloths and use tulle for scrubbers but lots of people use acryluc


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im with you Carol! I love snow, maybe a half an inch here is all and will be gone quickly but it was sooo pretty last night when it was falling and pretty first thing this morning. Im ready for more and for it to stay!!


~~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love the image of "over the river and through the woods...to Grandmother's house we go!"
Can you imagine how hard it was to have Christmas in Africa? I SO missed the snow!   
Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is partly the problem of having only one living child- I am glad you will have a family time.
> Is anything more happening about the move to Vancouver Island?


still on but we won't count on it until their house is up for sale or sold -- then it will be a go for sure. We want it to be the right move for the family -- and She is a bit uncertain so we will wait -- it is looking good though as they are starting to get their house ready to sell, planning on sanding their hardwood floors as they think it will be worthwhile. He would go to morrow but we raised him quite comfortable to make decisions about moving and he has no fear of new places. She has never been away from here so it is scary for her. I think when it comes right down to it she will likely go we want it to be the right move for them so we don't discuss it that much although we are still planning with him. we shall see. we are keeping our fingers crossed. the idea of moving is rather overwhelming as neither of us are very limber to pack etc. we will likely have it done - pretty darn pricy though. Son says he is going to move us but we will see whether we feel he has too much on his plate. we aren't worrying about that until we see what is happening with them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Whenever anyone is elected President or to Congress, I think they have to be a millionaire to even consider running in an election.
> junek


DH says that if you WANT to be President.... you should be automatically disqualified. You have to be crazy to want the job! You should be drafted......


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im with you Carol! I love snow, maybe a half an inch here is all and will be gone quickly but it was sooo pretty last night when it was falling and pretty first thing this morning. Im ready for more and for it to stay!!


~~~I talk back to the tv and the weather-persons...and the news folks....they so downplay the snow & winter weather. One of the main reasons I live here is for the VERY distinct seasons! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Darling, both the dress and DJ...


she smiled and asked how you knew her name.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So pretty. Nothing like running water....


Thank you, I love the sound of running water too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I dont have a dish washer other than myself, hoping maybe Santa will bring/install one for me this year.


I have one--a new one was put in last year--and it doesn't get things clean, so I wash by hand. It probably uses less water, too, that way.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> As long as you had the snow, I'm delighted that you enjoyed it. Hope you're feeling much better now.
> JuneK


~~~It's amazing how much the snow lifted my spirits! :thumbup: Funnier yet....DH & I both texted our daughter in Miami Beach about the snow....mine was "IT'S SNOWING!!!! :lol: :lol: ".....his was.."We'll be there tomorrow!" She commented back...."I don't think you guys are on the same reaction page to the snow!" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
He grew up in the tropics and I grew up in Ohio. Makes sense. What the man has done for love! He's a sweetie!    CArol il/oh


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well my cup is full, so much pain here today and like any family when one hurts we all hurt, looks like it's contagious I feel like I need to stop and pray, may be back later, if not know that I love my KTP family, and I am praying for no more pain, confusion, or misunderstanding. Asking only for healing, and peace.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is a section I would like to visit, as I do many other things as well. I enjoy seeing people's work, no matter what the medium and this is already available in Pictures..... I will say though, this is a knitting and crochet forum, mostly crafts done with yarn. I am not happy that we now have a political section and so many other non-related sections, games, jokes, uplifting thoughts... All good subjects for many but, this is a KNITTING PARADISE and really don't feel this is the correct venue for classes on other crafts. There are other forums dedicated to just those crafts.... If I want help with quilting, I go to a quilting site.... When I am here, I want to enjoy friends, chat and share lives and yarn crafts. This is just my opinion, but I already think the site is getting so large that it is difficult to see everything available.
> 
> Again, this is just my 2 cents.. Others will most probably disagree.


I can understand what you are saying -- I am someone who had done a lot of things and enjoyed them all. there is a lot of unkindness going on the KP and hopefully this will help. I am not sure either. I was wondering what to do about the workshhops but don't think we will include outside things unless there is a big interest in us doing so/ There is a lot of interest there which may die down. I showed my work and quite a few others have . I guess it is up to admin. It seems they have no problem with adding more and more sections. I agree about some of the topics. I think it would be best if they were disbanded. I doubt they ever will be. reporting and reqesting doesn't always get results.

I will say though that admin has been very good to us. We had an issue of being moved from Main but they did find us a place on the same section that the TP is on and it works very well for us.

It is a wonderful forum and some wonderful people here. I do believe that until we came along crochet was hardly accepted and there was little interest -- It is part of our workshop section and I am glad about that as I love to crochet. We have had lots of interest in the crochet classes and they are thriving . I think they are a good addition to KP. but then, as you say It is just my opinion


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think I'll stay subscribed to the new section, either--I spend so much time on here as it is...I have gotten down to mostly just Main and pictures, and I do subscribe the swaps part for the TP and workshop news, but I don't look at other things. It's just too much.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Just broke down and bought the book. Can't believe I got a brand new one for 96 cents plus shipping from Amazon Marketplace!!
> JuneK


~~~don't you just love that :?: :?: :thumbup: I still love to "hold a book" vs Kindle, etc. Glad I can get them inexpensively. Has anyone ever heard of or come across the organization (name escapes me at the moment) that pushes people to leave books in random places (park benches, bus seats, grocery carts, etc.) for people to pick up and read....and then pass on :?: A fantastic idea. Kinda' like "Random Acts of Kindness"....just for the goodness of it...do it.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Checked back in and there was a PM from Gwen and she gave permission for me to post that Marianne's vocal chords were able to be saved so she can still talk. They are so thankful.
> 
> It will take a week before they know the results of the tumors.


WONDERFUL NEWS.... I don't understand why the biopsies have to take that long..... as they so often do it in the middle of surgery to decide of they need to go further..... but what do I know. Just so glad it is over and she has SOME good news. Now we all need to hope that the rest of the news is good too.......


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've always loved snow and... though horribly dangerous, there is nothing like an ice storm that coats every branch of a tree and makes it look like crystal.... We lived in a very wooded part of IL and driving down the road was spectacular.....


That is beautiful and love it when I can stay home!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I was under the impression that Admin had posted specific instructions that the use of all capitals (whether boldface or not) was still considered ''shouting'' and were not to be used on KP at all.

Is that incorrect?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Because of my track record with hospital stays this year, I was offered a new service by insurance company... a nurse to call and to have her call once a month to see if I needed anything etc. In doing the registration for this free service, one of the questions was... "Were we having difficulty financially maintaining our home?" I don't know what that has to do with my health insurance..... but I told her I thought everyone probably had some concerns about that given the way medical costs could wipe out life savings so quickly.....__________________________


I had this while going through chemo, its a nice idea, im sure some people really appreciate having someone check on them, the nurse doing the calling needs to sound sincere in her/his caring. My nurse did not and therefore was not a real pleasant experience. The only time she sounded genuine was when I told her chemo was done and she said she would close my file. Lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> This is the 5th one this year. One was a dear friend who passed away in Feb. I don't think I ever mentioned him.
> Of course, my sister's FIL, and two other cousins.
> We just have to have faith and continue on. But it does make us realize how quickly life can go and to appreciate every minute and always remember to tell our loved ones we love them.
> thank you,
> JuneK


~~~Well said...and be grateful for your faith.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> My parents were not wealthy, but they had a whole lot more than we kids ever knew. Dad didn't believe in credit and paid cash for cars.. They saved until they could afford something. We were never handed anything and learned the value of work at a young age. I don't think it was a bad way to go.... uh, is Sears a designer brand for jeans? It wasin MY house. Osh Kosh by Gosh was as fancy as anyone every received.


Sometimes I swear I'm not my mothers daughter, she loves name brands knows designer brands etc. Granted she hunts them out at second hand shops etc so shes nit paying an arm and a leg for them but I have never been interested in names or fashion. I like what i like and doesnt matter if its "in" or not


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good old World Market. I get this for the girl's Christmas stockings all the time.....


They closed the World Market in Bloomington a couple years ago, still miss it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My parents were not wealthy, but they had a whole lot more than we kids ever knew. Dad didn't believe in credit and paid cash for cars.. They saved until they could afford something. We were never handed anything and learned the value of work at a young age. I don't think it was a bad way to go.... uh, is Sears a designer brand for jeans? It wasin MY house. Osh Kosh by Gosh was as fancy as anyone every received.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love the image of "over the river and through the woods...to Grandmother's house we go!"
> Can you imagine how hard it was to have Christmas in Africa? I SO missed the snow!
> Carol il/oh


Wow, no cannot begin to imagine Christmas in Africa. Not fun


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren
sam[/quote said:


> ~~~Sam, we know you have a good and gentle heart. It is what keeps many of us on the KTP.
> 
> I doubt there is any of us on the KTP who hasn't thought.."opps...not what I meant!"
> 
> We hold you gently.....Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the knitting, but I miscounted my buttons I wanted to use and am short. Nope, not unraveling that cord or sewing the cord down--I want that many buttons! So looks like I may be making some from Sculpey or other something. Since it's going to be a hand wash, I might as well. Meanwhile, I still have the blocking to do.


Wonderful, I can't wait to see it finished. I need a couple chunky buttons for that cowl and I can't find them anywhere, so I think I'm going to get some of the clay and cook my own. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Found it and saved it to evernote. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I was surprised with how much David really loves it, requested that we have it fairly often. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH says that if you WANT to be President.... you should be automatically disqualified. You have to be crazy to want the job! You should be drafted......


Amen!!!!!!!!!!! In my favorite set of books, the Country of Sendar was a farming community and they elected the king, the person was nominated and didn't really have any say in it, the day they named Fulrach King, he was digging rutabeggas' in his fields. lolol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Could I politely request that you don't 'shout' at us. I for one do not appreciate your tone, thank you.


I would appreciate it as well..... I think we are old enough to make our own decisions as to how to respond.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found that a new section has opened up on KP -- headed - Other crafts.
> 
> I think it is great and already people are posting some of the outstanding work they do aside from knitting and crochet. I have posted some of my work and
> I know that there are a lot of quilters here so I hope you will all post your different projects too.
> ...


Can you imagine HOW die the opening is :?: :?: :?: Let the waters flow :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Some of the things I remember doing could still be done with the plastic ones, such as stringing a few on a thread to make a toy for a baby, or a cat. Or making animals by glueing a cardboard cutout of head and front legs on one end and tail and hind legs on the other.  But I'm sure you had much more sophisticated uses in mind! French knitting looms certainly need the wooden reels. Come to think of it, I still have a few of the old ones lurking in the bottom of my work box. They must almost qualify as antiques. Do you think I could get a good price for them in an auction?


I collect them. When I get the Christmas ornaments out, I'll take a picture of the Santa face made from just one large spool.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> I took offence at the tone of your posting, not so much the content. Any further postings which were made were merely expressions of peoples' regret at what had happened, no-one was commenting on what happened as none of us are privy to that information. Sometimes it's not what is said, but how it is expressed that is contentious.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are preliminary shots--the full view and the i-cord. I have to block it, which will bring out the edging a lot more.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> again - i am deeply sorry and apologize for my part in this - and i especiaolly apologize to both parties most sincerely - i am deeply sorry and ask for your forgiveness.
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm sure everyone here will agree with me. I know anything you said would not have been said with maliciousness. It's just not in your nature.
Still love and respect you and so thankful that you are our Tea Party host.
JuneK[/quote]

~~~takes a big heart to apologize, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are preliminary shots--the full view and the i-cord. I have to block it, which will bring out the edging a lot more.


Very nice! Do you do anything other than knit? I wish i could knit that fast!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Very nice! Do you do anything other than knit? I wish i could knit that fast!


Shoot, if I had real time to knit, I could be dangerous. This thing sat for a few days (okay, more like a couple of weeks) while I had to get other things done. All I had left was part of the sleeve and the trim. Now I need to start on the sweater set for GD.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's amazing how much the snow lifted my spirits! :thumbup: Funnier yet....DH & I both texted our daughter in Miami Beach about the snow....mine was "IT'S SNOWING!!!! :lol: :lol: ".....his was.."We'll be there tomorrow!" She commented back...."I don't think you guys are on the same reaction page to the snow!" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> He grew up in the tropics and I grew up in Ohio. Makes sense. What the man has done for love! He's a sweetie!    CArol il/oh


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Well my cup is full, so much pain here today and like any family when one hurts we all hurt, looks like it's contagious I feel like I need to stop and pray, may be back later, if not know that I love my KTP family, and I am praying for no more pain, confusion, or misunderstanding. Asking only for healing, and peace.


 :thumbup: Hugs


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WONDERFUL NEWS.... I don't understand why the biopsies have to take that long..... as they so often do it in the middle of surgery to decide of they need to go further..... but what do I know. Just so glad it is over and she has SOME good news. Now we all need to hope that the rest of the news is good too.......


 Perhaps it will help to know that yes, they do frozen sections during the surgery to make sure that they have margins of clear tissue around all the edges of the resected tumor. However, it is not until they have time to do the permanent sections, in which a much closer look at all the cells is made and identified, that they will know for sure whether there is malignancy or just benign hyperplasia(non-cancerous overgrowth of tissue). We usually hear on the permanent slides in about 7-10 days. I know that this seems an inordinate amount of time to wait, but it is the only sure way to know for sure the status. Hope this helps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are preliminary shots--the full view and the i-cord. I have to block it, which will bring out the edging a lot more.


That is beautiful, the I-Cord works wonderfully on it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is beautiful, the I-Cord works wonderfully on it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you! Now I have to also calculate how much yarn I used and find some testers for the other sizes....I hope it's done by the end of the year. LOL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Minister of Social Development (so-called) is particularly harsh in her attitude to people at the bottom of the heap. And very anti Maori in my opinion. Which is NOT good.
> We had one woman in a previous Government who set out to live a fortnight on the Benefit level for solo-mums - her daughter was asthmatic, and got ill. Her resolution went out the window. I think she had lasted two days!


~~~Did her experince influence her behavior in office?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: I was surprised with how much David really loves it, requested that we have it fairly often. lol


The older ones love curry it wil be different than the one I usually make. It is on page 54 of the knitting paradise cookbook, has been a favorite of mine sinse I was little.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! Now I have to also calculate how much yarn I used and find some testers for the other sizes....I hope it's done by the end of the year. LOL


Sounds great, I'd love to test but have so many other projects i have to finish that I just don't think I'd be a good tester.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Could y'all tell me if this makes sense, or if I need to add or change anything? This is what I wrote for the edging directions:
> 
> With dpn in same size used for sweater, cast on 4 sts. *K3, pick up one stitch from bottom corner of right front edge and k this stitch together with last st on dpn. Slide stitches to other end of dpn (do NOT turn). Repeat from * to top of right front edge. Continue working in the same manner around the neck edge to top of left front edge. Begin working i-cord down left front edge. When this part measures 1", **work i-cord without joining for 4 rows (k all 4 sts on dpns). Skip 3 edge stitches, then resume joining to edge and work for 2". Repeat from ** for desired number of buttonholes, then continue, joining down remaining front edge. Break yarn, thread tail through a needle, draw through all stitches and fasten off.


Makes sense to me and that will result in what I was trying to describe... just slits for buttons instead of loops... My only thought would be if you need to do an extra stitch or two in the same sweater stitch when turning a corner... kind of like making 3 crochets in a corner... to have ease around. I haven't played with it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The older ones love curry it wil be different than the one I usually make. It is on page 54 of the knitting paradise cookbook, has been a favorite of mine sinse I was little.


I'll have to find it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Rhoda was quite the hip and happening lady on the Mary Tyler Moore show!


And then there s the song... "Help me Rhonda, help, help me Rhonda"


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She may need more?
> Hot tub and knitting, great combo, just as long as you don't do them at the same time. lolol


I have knit in the pool the hot tub is my time to just chill. Everyone knows it too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I would appreciate it as well..... I think we are old enough to make our own decisions as to how to respond.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll have to find it.


It was also posted on the TP at one time, just not sure where. I figured that the cookbook was easier to track it down.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185890-1.html

This is the link to the cookbook


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know it is past rememerance day and veterans day but just read this on another blog i follow. thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That is wonderful and sure gave me pause. I know mom says that is when she learned to make socks, knitting for the soldiers.... (Rolling bandages was another war effort, I believe.)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I finished knitting the 4 rings for the felted cowl. It seems quite large -- but I am hoping when it is felted it will look quite nice. I didn't use the pattern widths -- my widest ring was 4.75 inches, narrowest was 3 inches with the others in between. they will reduce in size -- unfelted it is a big cowl - although some people like the very large cowls. We will see how it develops. It will be interesting - the colors are those that are in the multi colored yarn -- it might be too colorful. If it is successful I think I will go 2 and 2 rather than 1 and 3. 

I will post the finished felted cowl tomorrow


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Didn't she get her own show too?


Yes... a spin-off that showed even more of her brassy side...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I'd like to update you on the injured football player from last Friday night. He had surgery as soon as he arrived at the hospital. On Sunday he could shrug his shoulders and lift his arms. There is a great deal of swelling in the area of the break and the spinal cord. Until that resolves itself, they will not be able to tell how much movement he will have. I am so grateful for your prayers for this young man: he is only a junior in high school. It seems that there will probably be some degree of paralysis. Stella


Thanks for that update. He is in my prayers still. Paralysis is not a good outcome... but the fact that he can move his arms gives him a good shot at not being totally incapacitated. Hoping against hope that he will make a full recovery....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have a question for all those who wash dishes by hand. (hhahahaha, and lol!!!) I have potmats (worsted weight acrylic yarn) that go on the table. I am wondering if I can stitch on one of those plastic pot scrubbies to one of them and they be used for washing up pots and pans. I would make them out of the same yarn as the potmats. I have made many of the potmats for Christmas presents and I was just wondering about adding to the "kitchen sets". Zoe


I don't know why it wouldn't work.... but the pot holder is going to take longer to dry than the scrubbie... not a real problem though. I have seen a few patterns for the scrubbies done out of net. You could do that in a coordinating color as well...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > yummy! hmmm- that will be my plan for tomorrow with my meat loaf (after all the talk yesterday )
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker -- there is way too much of that feeling and it seems to be spreading among a lot of people in North America and around the world. Those who 'have' for whatever the reason are convinced that many many who 'haven't choose their situation, which certainly makes no sense to me personally.
> 
> Some of the statements made by people who say the don't want to help those who are suffering and who are living on the bottom of the scale are horrifying. You can't put everyone into boxes. " Where but for the Grace of go I" I wonder why they can't see that any of us can find ourselves in a situation where we don't know what is going to happen very very few put themselves there. It makes me really angry. They seem to feel so superior and it is just wrong. I admire you so much - you are a strong person and you have had a lot of pain in your life and you deal with it the best way possible. I applaud you.


~~~ditto....well said


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Shirley, I have PMd her and I've also reached out through regular email and on her page on Ravelry, but haven't heard back. I am also very worried, but I think we just have to wait and see what happens.


I didn't know she had a Ravelry page. It is unlike her to be gone so long.... but I vaguely remember her posting something... maybe she was a little under the weather? I should go look at her last several posts. My memory may be faulty.... Seems there was something though...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to seek out her books...sounds like I've missed an important influence.


~~~Kubler-Ross is a must read for everyone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I still get my hometown newspaper -- but it's usually a week later than the issue date. This week's issue was all about my Dad's family and there were pictures of the 6 brothers who were all serving in the military at the same time. It was so special to open the paper and see those 6 smiling faces. My Dad (the oldest) and two other brothers did not serve. The only one of the 6 brothers still living is the priest/monk who is at a monastery/abbey just north of me. All six of these brothers came home safely, but one brother was killed in a plane crash when he was only 27. The anniversary of that crash was the end of October and the local paper carried a re-print of the account of that crash and of Uncle Bob's obituary. Very nostalgic to be reading family history in the last 3 editions of the paper. Quite timely.


That is a bittersweet, how wonderful that your hometown shows this respect for the history of the town. 6 brothers.... WOW.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> yah, I hand scrub them too and sometimes the scrubbies can be hard on the fingers. The matt around it would make it easier to hang on to as well. Thanks. Zoe


I hadn't thought of that. It would be nice and I air dry my dishcloths anyhow... I also sometimes toss them on the top rack of the dishwasher to clean and then air dry....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't today the day set aside where people are trying to break Guiness World Records? I know a friend that is part of the largest human cancer ribbon...so Gwen's tying out for the KTP record of Gwennies!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have many of Dave's recipes printed out and just need to collect them all in one place; maybe a binder labeled--Fireball Dave's Recipes Extraordinarre!!! I can't remember ever making one of his "receipts" and having it not turn out delicious.


~~~ditto....he gave us many wonderful receipts!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Jynx the pictures of you and your family are wonderful - The girls have really grown up the last few years!!! Of course none of us have changed.....


In the blink of an eye, from babies to babes.... (I'm still young and foolish in my mind....)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Checked back in and there was a PM from Gwen and she gave permission for me to post that Marianne's vocal chords were able to be saved so she can still talk. They are so thankful.
> 
> It will take a week before they know the results of the tumors.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I don't know if she has posted the lamb pattern yet but they remind me of lambchop!!!


I *have * a Lambchop... It is really a doggie toy and squeaks.... I loved that show.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Then, you're my first!!! I'm glad that they help. I think DH may be headed for something like that---right now he takes something from OTC---but it's not working like it used to.


Nothing seems to do a lot for my dh either... including the prescription stuff. Then, I know he doesn't always take what is prescribed because one of them is a steroid and he doesn't want the weight gain, etc.....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's a lets eliminate job opportunities but still tell people they are lazy if they can't find a job as the market is so full of qualified applicants for any one position that findind a position is already difficult and then anyone over a certain age is definitely at a disadvantage since there are so many more younger applicants that are qualified, or over qualified, that can be a detriment also. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


~~~It's another example of the thinking that we can "pigeon hole" problems...there is one reason for a problem, so there is only one solution...not a complex amalgam of issues and things/events/situations interacting...which require multi-faceted solutions. Life is complex :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is like that here often - prettiest time of winter - quite often it is not when it is coldest -- although we do get days when you feel it is so cold that tree branches snap. but sometimes it just glistens and is so beautiful. A crisp winter day with the sun shining and when it crunches when you walk. beautiful. Especially when you are in the mountains.


When there is no wind, that is my favorite "quiet' walk, the crunch of snow.... It reminds me a bit of a fairyland.... of course, I am older, and the bones might like a more temperate climate, but I prefer the snow to the severe heat sometimes experienced here....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i say right on brother!!!
> 
> sam


~~~I love a good news story :-D :-D :-D Ones that warm the heart.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just managed to have a brief word with Fofoa who apparently has not been in contact with them either. Six weeks is feeling a very long time.
> Thanks for the vote of confidence.


~~~6 weeks is too long a time.  I am sorry. It just seems that Lupe has gotten away with...something, and you and Fale are the victims. :x  :x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom had a Dr. appointment today.... The card read 11-12-13-14 because it was at 1:40.... I cancelled it, since she has to meet with urologist tomorrow so I couldn't tell the nephrologist anything anyhow....


DH just mentioned that my birthday next year will be 12-13-14....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And then there s the song... "Help me Rhonda, help, help me Rhonda"


LOL!!! Used to sing that to my cousin Rhonda all the time. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have knit in the pool the hot tub is my time to just chill. Everyone knows it too. :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH just mentioned that my birthday next year will be 12-13-14....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, I finished knitting the 4 rings for the felted cowl. It seems quite large -- but I am hoping when it is felted it will look quite nice. I didn't use the pattern widths -- my widest ring was 4.75 inches, narrowest was 3 inches with the others in between. they will reduce in size -- unfelted it is a big cowl - although some people like the very large cowls. We will see how it develops. It will be interesting - the colors are those that are in the multi colored yarn -- it might be too colorful. If it is successful I think I will go 2 and 2 rather than 1 and 3.
> 
> I will post the finished felted cowl tomorrow


Cool, I think the felting will be amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH just mentioned that my birthday next year will be 12-13-14....


 :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't know she had a Ravelry page. It is unlike her to be gone so long.... but I vaguely remember her posting something... maybe she was a little under the weather? I should go look at her last several posts. My memory may be faulty.... Seems there was something though...


Didn't her tooth get infected? I can't see them give her her dentures right away? although they used to do that. I hope she is alright. She has been so stressed with their house situation. I will be so relieved to hear from her. She is so dedicated to her Husband and Son -- I admire her.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know it is past rememerance day and veterans day but just read this on another blog i follow. thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


~~~My mom was one of those who knit cast socks for the soldiers in WWI.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> In the blink of an eye, from babies to babes.... (I'm still young and foolish in my mind....)


Me too Jynx -- the worst day was when I walked by the mirror and saw my mother -- it really hit home that I have grown old - the problem is I don't feel old inside, it is just the outside that is deteriorating.! Oh well.

It is amazing we still carry our insecurities, and our worries and our dreams.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I'd like to update you on the injured football player from last Friday night. He had surgery as soon as he arrived at the hospital. On Sunday he could shrug his shoulders and lift his arms. There is a great deal of swelling in the area of the break and the spinal cord. Until that resolves itself, they will not be able to tell how much movement he will have. I am so grateful for your prayers for this young man: he is only a junior in high school. It seems that there will probably be some degree of paralysis. Stella


~~~the prayers keep flowing.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I can understand what you are saying -- I am someone who had done a lot of things and enjoyed them all. I showed my work and quite a few others have . I guess it is up to admin. It seems they have no problem with adding more and more sections. I agree about some of the topics. I think it would be best if they were disbanded. I doubt they ever will be. reporting and reqesting doesn't always get results.
> 
> I will say though that admin has been very good to us. We had an issue of being moved from Main but they did find us a place on the same section that the TP is on and it works very well for us.
> 
> It is a wonderful forum and some wonderful people here. I do believe that until we came along crochet was hardly accepted and there was little interest -- It is part of our workshop section and I am glad about that as I love to crochet. We have had lots of interest in the crochet classes and they are thriving . I think they are a good addition to KP. but then, as you say It is just my opinion


Yes, this is a great group.... I think that the KAL's have helped so many... I do think that crochet was always accepted here... just not as many who did it as knit... I do both, just knit more. It is a yarn craft..... and I know the classes have encouraged more to try it.

I was not a fan of having the TP moved. It means I have to go out of my way to find it each week if I don't get to Sam's posted link.... No biggy and whatever works for most is fine with me... My main objection to all the different sections is that I miss so much because I don't subscribe to that many.. too time consuming sifting through the things that don't interest me... so I am no longer participating in ways I would like. On the other hand, it is a blessing that I don't have to sift through the ones I don't subscribe to.... It is a two-edged sword.

In any event, I sure do like seeing everyone's other talents. We have had many past posts that did this... one I especially remember was everyone's artwork/paintings.... I think that was before you were doing a lot of posting. I was amazed at all the talented artists here.... I know we have spinners and weavers.... I would love to see their work... I don't know that I have ever seen pottery... but have seen jewelry. this is one talented group....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~don't you just love that :?: :?: :thumbup: I still love to "hold a book" vs Kindle, etc. Glad I can get them inexpensively. Has anyone ever heard of or come across the organization (name escapes me at the moment) that pushes people to leave books in random places (park benches, bus seats, grocery carts, etc.) for people to pick up and read....and then pass on :?: A fantastic idea. Kinda' like "Random Acts of Kindness"....just for the goodness of it...do it.
> Carol il/oh


I haven't heard of that. It *is* a neat idea. My mother has never discarded a book in her life. I have set up one of her rooms as a library.... a comfy chair, a small table for a drink, a good light and ALL the books..... We only save certain authors and special ones at our house, as space is becoming a problem..... We just have too many books, if there is such a thing. Love books.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I had this while going through chemo, its a nice idea, im sure some people really appreciate having someone check on them, the nurse doing the calling needs to sound sincere in her/his caring. My nurse did not and therefore was not a real pleasant experience. The only time she sounded genuine was when I told her chemo was done and she said she would close my file. Lol


That was lousy.... DH has a gal with his insurance,,,, I don't even know if she is a nurse, but she is truly interested in him and even asks about me, and I don't have the same insurance...... What I *really* wish they would do is assign a coordinator (like a navigator) so that I could talk to the same insurance person every time and not have to reinvent the wheel all the time. Besides, I would some accountability because I have received more than one answer to the same question...

There was a cancer navigator at the cancer center where I received my chemo and she was a fantastic resource. She made sure that wigs were available, set up medical massages, so many things.... There was so much literature available.... I can't complain about that at all...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just spent a lot of time working the lace rows and now tinking all of them. Sigh. Well, it is what it is and it must be done right.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sometimes I swear I'm not my mothers daughter, she loves name brands knows designer brands etc. Granted she hunts them out at second hand shops etc so shes nit paying an arm and a leg for them but I have never been interested in names or fashion. I like what i like and doesnt matter if its "in" or not


there are a few designer's that I do like... but I don't buy them!!!!! What amazes me is how young the kids become brand addicted..... Another wonderful product of TV and advertising. (Mind you, my DH was in advertising.... but you don't have to live your life by what other people say....)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've always loved snow and... though horribly dangerous, there is nothing like an ice storm that coats every branch of a tree and makes it look like crystal.... We lived in a very wooded part of IL and driving down the road was spectacular.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ice storms are such a mix....SO beautiful, and yet SO destructive!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> They closed the World Market in Bloomington a couple years ago, still miss it!


It is a fun place to shop...... (There sure wasn't one in Bloomington when I went to school there!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Amen!!!!!!!!!!! In my favorite set of books, the Country of Sendar was a farming community and they elected the king, the person was nominated and didn't really have any say in it, the day they named Fulrach King, he was digging rutabeggas' in his fields. lolol


In my book, that may have made him more qualified than many of our 'veggies" in politics....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are preliminary shots--the full view and the i-cord. I have to block it, which will bring out the edging a lot more.


Looks great! (I am also a big fan of that yarn...)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Typo -- I am sorry I would use the larger amount - before Pat had his surgery I added nearly a cup.


~~~was an ingredient missing from the list? I wondered why onions were listed twice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Perhaps it will help to know that yes, they do frozen sections during the surgery to make sure that they have margins of clear tissue around all the edges of the resected tumor. However, it is not until they have time to do the permanent sections, in which a much closer look at all the cells is made and identified, that they will know for sure whether there is malignancy or just benign hyperplasia(non-cancerous overgrowth of tissue). We usually hear on the permanent slides in about 7-10 days. I know that this seems an inordinate amount of time to wait, but it is the only sure way to know for sure the status. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the explanation.... I just hate the waiting. I have had many biopsies and have never had to wait quite that long.... about 3-4 days max.... Good thing I've been so lucky because I'm not the best at patience when it comes to test results. I pick up the CT-scan report before I see my oncologist.... He hates that, but I want to read it at my leisure and know what questions I want to ask. His interpretation of the results and mine don't always jive...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! Now I have to also calculate how much yarn I used and find some testers for the other sizes....I hope it's done by the end of the year. LOL


You should have no problem finding testers... It looks like an interesting knit and is just beautiful....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I will honor that request, except for this post. Sam, please do not take all the blame... We ALL know that you would not do anything malicious on purpose. We are all prone to interpret things differently.... and that is just the way life is... I am sorry it caused a rift,,,, but time heals all and we will open anyone back with open arms..... whenever.... I love your sense of humor....
> 
> I am sure that I have said things that people have taken offense to.... I know Dave did, and it was NEVER my intention to hurt or insult anyone. Sometimes these things happen.... We will all let it go and hope that time will resolve the issue.
> 
> Let's be real here.... If someone offends me or I don't agree with them, I can just "walk on by". It would be such a loss on my part to lose contact with or the enjoyment of all on this forum because of one person or one slight. I won't let that happen..... Enough said....


~~~well said, Jinx. Let it roll off your back. One knows one's intentions. People do interpret differently,,,and that is ok...people need to deal with their own thoughts...and come to their own conclusions, etc. I have been rattled by some things that have been posted here, but have decided to put it aside. 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The older ones love curry it wil be different than the one I usually make. It is on page 54 of the knitting paradise cookbook, has been a favorite of mine sinse I was little.


I didn't know we had a Knitting Paradise cookbook..... I need to get out more!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmm, we have an awful lot of sniping going on in Wellington- where Parliament meets- and people trying to find scurrilous information to defame people- storms in Egg cups in my opinion- not enough time spent on the real issues.


~~~yeah


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> In my book, that may have made him more qualified than many of our 'veggies" in politics....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yah we don't have farmers we have heads of cabbages.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is a section I would like to visit, as I do many other things as well. I enjoy seeing people's work, no matter what the medium and this is already available in Pictures..... I will say though, this is a knitting and crochet forum, mostly crafts done with yarn. I am not happy that we now have a political section and so many other non-related sections, games, jokes, uplifting thoughts... All good subjects for many but, this is a KNITTING PARADISE and really don't feel this is the correct venue for classes on other crafts. There are other forums dedicated to just those crafts.... If I want help with quilting, I go to a quilting site.... When I am here, I want to enjoy friends, chat and share lives and yarn crafts. This is just my opinion, but I already think the site is getting so large that it is difficult to see everything available.
> 
> Again, this is just my 2 cents.. Others will most probably disagree.


~~~we are now up to 4 cents!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, I finished knitting the 4 rings for the felted cowl. It seems quite large -- but I am hoping when it is felted it will look quite nice. I didn't use the pattern widths -- my widest ring was 4.75 inches, narrowest was 3 inches with the others in between. they will reduce in size -- unfelted it is a big cowl - although some people like the very large cowls. We will see how it develops. It will be interesting - the colors are those that are in the multi colored yarn -- it might be too colorful. If it is successful I think I will go 2 and 2 rather than 1 and 3.
> 
> I will post the finished felted cowl tomorrow


I like it and think the colors are just fine. I hope it felts to the size you want.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Didn't her tooth get infected? I can't see them give her her dentures right away? although they used to do that. I hope she is alright. She has been so stressed with their house situation. I will be so relieved to hear from her. She is so dedicated to her Husband and Son -- I admire her.


Yes, I do think it was a dental issue..... I know the house situation is really stressful. Let's hope she is just so busy with some action on that.... she may just not be able to spend time on the computer right now... I sure hope she is OK....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Me too Jynx -- the worst day was when I walked by the mirror and saw my mother -- it really hit home that I have grown old - the problem is I don't feel old inside, it is just the outside that is deteriorating.! Oh well.
> 
> It is amazing we still carry our insecurities, and our worries and our dreams.


I guess that I what makes us us...... (I would love to age as beautifully as my mother... She looks terrific.... Unfortunately, I don't think that is going to be the case....) I think that person in your mirror looks great... always smiling.... I personally avoid mirrors... just look to come hair in the morning and then avoid them like the plague..)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ice storms are such a mix....SO beautiful, and yet SO destructive!


True... they sure can make a mess of the electric lines and snap some trees....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~well said, Jinx. Let it roll off your back. One knows one's intentions. People do interpret differently,,,and that is ok...people need to deal with their own thoughts...and come to their own conclusions, etc. I have been rattled by some things that have been posted here, but have decided to put it aside.
> Carol il/oh


Guess you and I both grew up with the saying "Don't cut off your nose to spite your face". I would miss this group terribly. Glad you made the decision to stay and put up with us mere mortals........


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I am so sorry to hear that . Could you perhaps find someone maybe through your church who will also be alone and spend it together? I hope you can.


I am just waiting until it is a bit closer, but I hope to buy a small chicken for me and Ringo to share- good excuse to make some bread sauce.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Can you imagine HOW die the opening is :?: :?: :?: Let the waters flow :thumbup: :lol:


~~die??? that's "wide" the opening...oops


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Whew... I am caught up and going to get off right now.... I have to look up the Mapsco to find the Dr. for tomorrow. I shouldn't drive that far but it is at 1:30 and that is right in the middle of the day for DH.... "I think I can... I think I can....."

I'm never going to be able to stay caught up at the rate we are all talking.... Oh well,,, at least I am giving it the old college try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> still on but we won't count on it until their house is up for sale or sold -- then it will be a go for sure. We want it to be the right move for the family -- and She is a bit uncertain so we will wait -- it is looking good though as they are starting to get their house ready to sell, planning on sanding their hardwood floors as they think it will be worthwhile. He would go to morrow but we raised him quite comfortable to make decisions about moving and he has no fear of new places. She has never been away from here so it is scary for her. I think when it comes right down to it she will likely go we want it to be the right move for them so we don't discuss it that much although we are still planning with him. we shall see. we are keeping our fingers crossed. the idea of moving is rather overwhelming as neither of us are very limber to pack etc. we will likely have it done - pretty darn pricy though. Son says he is going to move us but we will see whether we feel he has too much on his plate. we aren't worrying about that until we see what is happening with them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I was under the impression that Admin had posted specific instructions that the use of all capitals (whether boldface or not) was still considered ''shouting'' and were not to be used on KP at all.
> 
> Is that incorrect?


That is what I understood.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

[ bread sauce.[/quote]

Must ask. What is bread sauce? I have learned so much about food from you Julie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, goodnight all, sweet dreams and hugs. 
I'm half dozing in the chair so I think I'm better off in bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Did her experince influence her behavior in office?


Unfortunately she was not high enough up the ladder for her experience to have any effect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~6 weeks is too long a time.  I am sorry. It just seems that Lupe has gotten away with...something, and you and Fale are the victims. :x  :x


Fale in some ways is paying a higher price than I am.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I really like the way it looks -- I'm sure it's going to be absolutely gorgeous when all put together.



Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the knitting, but I miscounted my buttons I wanted to use and am short. Nope, not unraveling that cord or sewing the cord down--I want that many buttons! So looks like I may be making some from Sculpey or other something. Since it's going to be a hand wash, I might as well. Meanwhile, I still have the blocking to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That would be so wonderful...may not have enough snow by then---but I'll crush up some packing peanuts (Or DGS will!) on the living room floor and you can make snow angels.



Dreamweaver said:


> Love you too...... Jess is going to be there the week before Thanksgiving... Maybe I can sneak in her luggage!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Precious....and she looks adorable in that dress. It would be my favorite too.



NanaCaren said:


> she smiled and asked how you knew her name.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> [ bread sauce.


Must ask. What is bread sauce? I have learned so much about food from you Julie.[/quote]

You stick some cloves in to a whole onion (peeled), place it in a medium small pan, cover with milk, and leave to cook at a very low temperature- a simmer mat is helpful. We used to use asbestos in the bad old days. Cut the crusts off some white bread and cube it, add to the milk and onion, and leave to go sort of gooey. Delicious with any cooked bird- Mum always made it for Christmas. 
My copy of Mrs Beeton does it a little differently:
1 large onion
2 cloves, blade mace, 1 bay leaf, 4 peppercorns, 1 allspice berry
1/2 pint milk
2 oz dry white bread crumbs
1/2 oz butter
Salt and Pepper
2 tablespoons cream

Bring very slowly to the boil, cover and leave to infuse 1/2 to one hour. Strain and crumbs and butter and season. Leave just below the simmer for 20 minutes. Stir in the cream if used. Serve at once.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a savory bread pudding! Maybe that's where we got our stuffing recipes from. I'll be this would work out well doing it in a small crock pot.



Lurker 2 said:


> You stick some cloves in to a whole onion (peeled), place it in a medium small pan, cover with milk, and leave to cook at a very low temperature- a simmer mat is helpful. We used to use asbestos in the bad old days. Cut the crusts off some white bread and cube it, add to the milk and onion, and leave to go sort of gooey. Delicious with any cooked bird- Mum always made it for Christmas.
> My copy of Mrs Beeton does it a little differently:
> 1 large onion
> 2 cloves, blade mace, 1 bay leaf, 4 peppercorns, 1 allspice berry
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KP is getting very big...I don't get out to many sections at all anymore.

I tend to go to the tea party first and keep it in my Watched List...I try to keep that cleaned out as much as possible. Once all the posting to the Watched topics are complete, I move them over to bookmarked, but still have about 20 open topics running at any given time. Then, I go to New Topics (only shows my subscribed sections) and sift through those by the titles and either comment or move over to watched, then mark them as all read--then only new ones are there the next time I check. Then if I still have time, then I goo through my Buddy List and see my favorite people and their posts. That's about it unless I'm doing a workshop....or peak at some pictures. I find this way, I miss all the drama, political and other topics not to my interest.

I've learned so much from the people on this website...it's a constant thing too..there's so much to learn and try out---I now have added Dorsett buttons to my list and maybe polymer clay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree - you don't get the service you used to - for the prices they charge you would think you would get more. I would be more comfortable in the Hilton and probably not pay as much.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Our hospital does not allow you to bring in your own medications. They also did not provide the supplements that I normally take that were listed on the medication/supplement sheet they requested. I will say that the rehab place sent home the rest of what had been ordered for me.... They now give a little bag of toiletries... The "spit up" basis and plastic tub are no longer in the room. They really had to scramble when I threw up... Sorry, that is TMI, but it was rather a foolish economy. All the bedding had to be changed and me and the thing they now use is not adequate.... AND they couldn't find it....
> I did make DH bring me my own pillow. Those plastic things they use these days may be easy to clean, but they sure are hot and not restful at all. Forget about a sponge bath. They hand you a package that has been heated in the microwave and you are on your own for the most part..... I had a nurse once tell me that I should treat a hospital stay as though I was staying in an expensive hotel.... Well, it is a hotel I would not book again!!!!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you. Will have to try. It is definately a new one for me.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> No, I was thinking of the pills which I'm pretty sure are only on prescription, but you're right you can buy the gel over the counter.


It is the pills I buy over the counter! The gel I can buy off the shelf in the supermarket without speaking to a pharmacist. I think it must be a case of Scotland having different rules.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and they did agree to wait until after the new ktp started on Friday before they split the pages.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I can understand what you are saying -- I am someone who had done a lot of things and enjoyed them all. there is a lot of unkindness going on the KP and hopefully this will help. I am not sure either. I was wondering what to do about the workshhops but don't think we will include outside things unless there is a big interest in us doing so/ There is a lot of interest there which may die down. I showed my work and quite a few others have . I guess it is up to admin. It seems they have no problem with adding more and more sections. I agree about some of the topics. I think it would be best if they were disbanded. I doubt they ever will be. reporting and reqesting doesn't always get results.
> 
> I will say though that admin has been very good to us. We had an issue of being moved from Main but they did find us a place on the same section that the TP is on and it works very well for us.
> 
> It is a wonderful forum and some wonderful people here. I do believe that until we came along crochet was hardly accepted and there was little interest -- It is part of our workshop section and I am glad about that as I love to crochet. We have had lots of interest in the crochet classes and they are thriving . I think they are a good addition to KP. but then, as you say It is just my opinion


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what set of books was that?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Amen!!!!!!!!!!! In my favorite set of books, the Country of Sendar was a farming community and they elected the king, the person was nominated and didn't really have any say in it, the day they named Fulrach King, he was digging rutabeggas' in his fields. lolol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sorlenna - I really like the icord - very unique.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here are preliminary shots--the full view and the i-cord. I have to block it, which will bring out the edging a lot more.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't know we had a Knitting Paradise cookbook..... I need to get out more!!!


Yes it has been around for a while. Rafiki has put alot of work into it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


So lovelythat she had a peaceful end.
Just received an email from our church, a couple (who I don't know as they are new and go to a different service to me) had their first child, a little boy boy 4 weeks ago and he went to heaven last Sunday. Sounds like no problems until about a week ago.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~don't you just love that :?: :?: :thumbup: I still love to "hold a book" vs Kindle, etc. Glad I can get them inexpensively. Has anyone ever heard of or come across the organization (name escapes me at the moment) that pushes people to leave books in random places (park benches, bus seats, grocery carts, etc.) for people to pick up and read....and then pass on :?: A fantastic idea. Kinda' like "Random Acts of Kindness"....just for the goodness of it...do it.
> Carol il/oh


I think what you have in mind may be BookCrossing (BookCrossing.com). I did use it for a while, but never 'found' any books and never had any feedback on those I 'released', so I never knew whether they had found a good home, or had been thrown in the bin by a cleaner. We also have a group in the UK, which may also exist elsewhere, called ReadItSwapIt. You list books you are willing to swap on the site and if someone wants one of your books and they list something that you want, a postal swap is arranged. I occasionally use that.

I love my Kindle, but still buy books, mostly from charity shops. Yesterday, I was in a local one, and picked up a novel by Barbara Kingsolver and another by Eudora Welty for just £1 for the two!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We were married for 31 yrs and for months after his passing, I felt as if a part of my body was missing. I think the worse part of losing a life partner is waiting for that door to open and them to walk in. Took a while to get over!
> JuneK


I still clearly remember looking out the kitchen window in my childhood home to see if Dad was coming home yet as I would so often do at that time of the evening- only to remember that he would never be coming again. This was over 40 years ago now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Just broke down and bought the book. Can't believe I got a brand new one for 96 cents plus shipping from Amazon Marketplace!!
> JuneK


Wow- that was a extremely good deal. It does have some nice patterns in it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't realize that -- i did read the information- I use it for my shoulder but have also used it for Pat's back . will have to check that out again. thanks Julie -- he is on warfarin - and it is amazing the things he has to watch out for. I will check that out right now - and before he uses it for his back again I will also check with the doctor.


They are both anti-coagulants (as is aspirin) which is why they can't be used together. So using 2 dramatically increases the risks of a bleed somewhere. If under a doctor that is fine- but watch what you give him yourself. However I don't think the creams matter as the doses are much smaller and very little absorbed. (would clarify this though with either your doctor or a pharamacist).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I think those of you who have a message for KEHinkle should PM her as requested, she is very upset about the Email she received & I think it would be comforting for her to know how you all feel about this. I do not know what was in the Email, but am shocked that it has happened thru the KTP & would like to think those of us who care would help to put it right.
> 
> Tessa


 :thumbup: I am also very shocked.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good grief!! Over 40 pages to catch up. Lots of chatting in the last 24 hours. :shock: Another day of 15c and it rained all day long. This is NOT what i expect the end of Spring weather to be. :roll: 
I had a cortisone shot in my foot yesterday.. the last one lasted over 6 months, so it is worth it. But today it is quite sore when i stand on it. I havent been able to rest it much today, too busy running back and fro to mum and I took her to doc today. Doc is pretty happy with the progress except there is a bit of swelling around her ankle. So she has to have it raised higher when sitting and we are to see an Orthapedic Specialist in 3 weeks, just to get his opinion that it is healing ok. Well back to reading for me...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Did you realize your post came through as "GALLSTONES"??? I know it was probably your tablet substituting for the Calzones but had to blink hard and re-read it!!!!
> Thank you for your condolences.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


That gave me a good laugh too, don't think they would really be very tasty- clearly an auto correct and I was Darwin


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> The two types of macular degeneration are wet and dry. I don't know that the shots work for both.... but mom's is wet and that is what we do for hers.


 :thumbup: Yep, thats how I understand it too. My mums eyes are completely dry now so no more injections, but we will still be seeing the Specialist every 6 months.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> good heavens too funny. They were calzones and they were wonky shaped. Thank you for laugh. Hate spell check.


But it does give some good laughs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I think it is here most definitely winter :thumbup: my friend and I have a bet whom ever gets snow first gets a meal cooked by the other person. I get the meal, :-D :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night, definitely a case of winter 'drawers' on!

Sorry I am having a touch of the fibro fogs so I am not able to do catchup as I would not remember anything. :roll: Just thinking of all those in need and sending healing hugs.

Sam, I did read the poem and thought it was lovely.

Wednesday photos.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sugar and Darowil, how are things Down Under?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have wanted to learn to knit an icord edging on my orange cardigan -- have done lots of icords and have a little 'thingy' that i make them with although I have knitted them too. I wonder whether I would have to attach them by sewing them on if I use the little 'thingy"
> 
> Maybe we can have a little lesson about how to knit one on an edging.


We called them knitting Nancys-think we had another name but it is currently just floating and refuses to anchor anywhere. If I remember it I will mention it- may have been French knitting but I don't think so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a savory bread pudding! Maybe that's where we got our stuffing recipes from. I'll be this would work out well doing it in a small crock pot.


Excellent idea- had not thought of that- could do it in my large one in the bowl that I do use for rice pudding!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sugar and Darowil, how are things Down Under?


Fine for us- we have been having what I think perfect weather- around 20C, sunny. Comfortable in a light cardigan. But not what you expect inthe last couple of weeks of spring (especially after a very warm September-over 3 degrees above average). Novemebr currently is below average and we haven't had a month below average for over 12 months now.
Spent the day at the cricket, first day at the revamped Adelaide Oval. As I expected it has lost all its charter- not too different now to others and it used to be on of if the most beutiful grounds in the world (I must admit to not having seen the others myself! but the commentators who have seen them all agreed that it was beautiful). Still a lot of work to do before the Ashes test here in a few weeks time to get the stands they are using done. But they tell us they are on track.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Zoe, hope things are a little better for today.
> Thought that while we were talking blood thinners, I'd let you all know that when Marla had to get her MRI for her back and breast, they told her not to take any blood thinners, she doesn't take any, that we knew of, she's allergic to Asprin, so doesn't take that. She does however take Fish Oil Omegas, they are, it has been brought to our attention, blood thinners. After the procedure, she was bleeding pretty profusely at the injection site or whatever and the asked it she had continued to take blood thinners, she said no and that started them asking exactly what she had been taking, that's when she told them about the fish oil. So if you are taking fish oil and going to have a procedure that requires you to be off blood thinners, STOP taking these also.


Yes I too found out that when I had something small removed and bleed for a fair while. The doctor then asked if I was taking Fish Oil. I did ask in alchemist (pharmacy) about taking it while having a lot of asprin (for my migraines) and I was told that it was OK she thought- but not convinced she knew what she was talking about! Should ask in my chemist I guess.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> My mother has macular degeneration also. She has the one that is less serious. The doctor told her to take Vitamin A and she is refusing. I told her she doesn't want to be blind but she says it makes her sick, so I got her really good quality ones from the eye doctor here and she gave them back. I can't understand why she would even consider going blind and not take them. So frustrating. She might think she will die before that happens but that isn't always so. :x :hunf:


That is a shame that she wont take them. I hope her sight doesnt deteriorate, then there is so much she would miss out on.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Julie, evening hugs to you xxxx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am hoping it will be deeper though so we can make snowmen and snow angels!!!!


Fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sugar and Darowil, how are things Down Under?


Good morning PurpleFi! That is one beautiful sunset! I love the idea of buttoning the edges of your leaf shawl!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

StellaK said:


> I'd like to update you on the injured football player from last Friday night. He had surgery as soon as he arrived at the hospital. On Sunday he could shrug his shoulders and lift his arms. There is a great deal of swelling in the area of the break and the spinal cord. Until that resolves itself, they will not be able to tell how much movement he will have. I am so grateful for your prayers for this young man: he is only a junior in high school. It seems that there will probably be some degree of paralysis. Stella


Thank you for the update. It's good to hear that he has some movement but the full extent of his injuries will not be known until all the swelling and bruising has settled down. Continued prayers for him and his family. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning PurpleFi! That is one beautiful sunset! I love the idea of buttoning the edges of your leaf shawl!


I am trying lots of different ways to put the buttons. Mr P thinks I have lost the plot!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Angela, chilly here isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can pull out the directions I used, it was really straight forward on the pattern, and worked wonderfully.


The icord looks good on the cardigan- understated which is what it needed, but allows the buttons.
The colour of your Elizabeth is beautiful.
Tomorrow is our monthly Kp catchup and Sharon is bringing her finished Edwina (so I can feel way behind!). But loking forward to seeing it- and using it as a guide as to how many repeats to do in my cobweb as she has used cobweb too- don't know what it is in the water here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fine for us- we have been having what I think perfect weather- around 20C, sunny. Comfortable in a light cardigan. But not what you expect inthe last couple of weeks of spring (especially after a very warm September-over 3 degrees above average). Novemebr currently is below average and we haven't had a month below average for over 12 months now.
> Spent the day at the cricket, first day at the revamped Adelaide Oval. As I expected it has lost all its charter- not too different now to others and it used to be on of if the most beutiful grounds in the world (I must admit to not having seen the others myself! but the commentators who have seen them all agreed that it was beautiful). Still a lot of work to do before the Ashes test here in a few weeks time to get the stands they are using done. But they tell us they are on track.


Enjoy your cricket. The only cricket I watch is either my gs playing for the school or my sil playing for the pub team, both involve quite a lot of eating and drinking. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, evening hugs to you xxxx


Thanks for the hugs! the final news has just been broadcast, one more hour of manned broadcast, then we go on to the cd player- usually works- but I do recall one night when the CD stuck and it went on being stuck for nearly three hours- don't know if they have a better damage control now. 
Sorry to hear of the fibro fog- I imagine that to be when the pain is having the upper hand- fortunately I have straight forward Osteo and Rheumatoid- but my right shoulder has decided to join in- but I think it is just a muscle pull- don't have my masseur on hand, sadly these days- so I must tough it out- means I am having to sleep on my back. I suspect that will mean I am snoring more! My daughters really used to razz me about that one!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Fine for us- we have been having what I think perfect weather- around 20C, sunny. Comfortable in a light cardigan. But not what you expect inthe last couple of weeks of spring (especially after a very warm September-over 3 degrees above average). Novemebr currently is below average and we haven't had a month below average for over 12 months now.
> Spent the day at the cricket, first day at the revamped Adelaide Oval. As I expected it has lost all its charter- not too different now to others and it used to be on of if the most beutiful grounds in the world (I must admit to not having seen the others myself! but the commentators who have seen them all agreed that it was beautiful). Still a lot of work to do before the Ashes test here in a few weeks time to get the stands they are using done. But they tell us they are on track.


We had our first frost of this winter this morning. It is fairly unusual not to have frost before mid-November, so I am hoping that we may be looking at a mild winter to come. We have had several quite hard ones over the past few years, so a change would be welcome. I do not tolerate cold very well and think of snow as something which it is fine to look at through the window of a warm room, but not something I want to get up close and personal with. I know some people love the snow, but I would be happy never to see any again. The appeal of winter sports has always passed me by. It takes all sorts!  Maybe if things get bad, there will be some cricket on TV to help me forget the weather on this side of the world. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree -- I am very concerned though. I know she has been very stressed and so is her family. She also had a mouth infection if I remember correctly. I hope she is okay. I guess we will just have to wait. I think I will leave my phone number with someone so that if I drop out of sight that they can find out . Will have to think about it. Maybe someone should keep a confidential phone list for our members-- hmm, not sure that is a good idea. It is just such a concern.


Something like that would be a good idea. Maybe if each of us gave a phone number to one other KTPer (of their choice), then if we dropped out that other person may be able to make contact. It would help just to know something rather than nothing as in Melody's case. It's up to the individual.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the hugs! the final news has just been broadcast, one more hour of manned broadcast, then we go on to the cd player- usually works- but I do recall one night when the CD stuck and it went on being stuck for nearly three hours- don't know if they have a better damage control now.
> Sorry to hear of the fibro fog- I imagine that to be when the pain is having the upper hand- fortunately I have straight forward Osteo and Rheumatoid- but my right shoulder has decided to join in- but I think it is just a muscle pull- don't have my masseur on hand, sadly these days- so I must tough it out- means I am having to sleep on my back. I suspect that will mean I am snoring more! My daughters really used to razz me about that one!


Sending you a virtual massage. I can only sleep on my back surrounded by pillows!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Something like that would be a good idea. Maybe if each of us gave a phone number to one other KTPer (of their choice), then if we dropped out that other person may be able to make contact. It would help just to know something rather than nothing as in Melody's case. It's up to the individual.


That is a very good idea. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am trying lots of different ways to put the buttons. Mr P thinks I have lost the plot!


Mr P seems to keep a slightly jaundiced eye on your creative output!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Banter can be a good thing- I just get it from the Tea Party these days.
BTW I did speak with Fofoa last night when I was very tired. I forgot to check if she had got the address where Fale is staying- oh well next time. She is talking of going to Samoa for Christmas- but I think she will find it a bit pricey- it can go as high as nearly $1000 one way through December/January.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh so happy KTP cookbook reposted. Thank you so much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had our first frost of this winter this morning. It is fairly unusual not to have frost before mid-November, so I am hoping that we may be looking at a mild winter to come. We have had several quite hard ones over the past few years, so a change would be welcome. I do not tolerate cold very well and think of snow as something which it is fine to look at through the window of a warm room, but not something I want to get up close and personal with. I know some people love the snow, but I would be happy never to see any again. The appeal of winter sports has always passed me by. It takes all sorts!  Maybe if things get bad, there will be some cricket on TV to help me forget the weather on this side of the world. :thumbup:


Morning Kathleen, I have heard that we are supposed to be in for a cold winter. I've just bought some really thick fur lined boots, so now it will probably be nice and mild!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had our first frost of this winter this morning. It is fairly unusual not to have frost before mid-November, so I am hoping that we may be looking at a mild winter to come. We have had several quite hard ones over the past few years, so a change would be welcome. I do not tolerate cold very well and think of snow as something which it is fine to look at through the window of a warm room, but not something I want to get up close and personal with. I know some people love the snow, but I would be happy never to see any again. The appeal of winter sports has always passed me by. It takes all sorts!  Maybe if things get bad, there will be some cricket on TV to help me forget the weather on this side of the world. :thumbup:


So winter is a good time to be indoors and knitting?!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We called it French knitting too and we made 'looms' out of an old reel, which had held sewing thread, with 4 little nails in it. Of course in those days the reels were still made out of wood, not plastic as now.....another thing to make me feel old! :roll:


We used them first- which is why I'm sure we called them something other than Knitting Nancy, she looked similar to what Shirley posted.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mr P seems to keep a slightly jaundiced eye on your creative output!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Banter can be a good thing- I just get it from the Tea Party these days.
> BTW I did speak with Fofoa last night when I was very tired. I forgot to check if she had got the address where Fale is staying- oh well next time. She is talking of going to Samoa for Christmas- but I think she will find it a bit pricey- it can go as high as nearly $1000 one way through December/January.


Hope you hear about Fale soon. That does seem a lot for the air fare. London Girl and I will soon be able to book our USA and Canada trip. We seem to have got it all planned now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora thanks for the update on Marianne- what a relief that she willstill be able total.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you a virtual massage. I can only sleep on my back surrounded by pillows!


I might explore the local acupuncturist one day- I think they do massage. The thought of the ether vibrating to a gentle massage is rather a good one!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! That would make some add wouldn't it? Discount Strippers at Walmart. lolol :XD: :XD: :XD:


How to get the men shopping.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


Sorry for your loss. I am glad it was peaceful though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny, but over here they'd need to wait another month to get that date! Vive la difference!


Yes they would here to. But 2pm on the 2/2/2 fits here or there. However my SIL who also got married at 2 on the 2/2/2 was married first (sorry can't remember now who it was).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you hear about Fale soon. That does seem a lot for the air fare. London Girl and I will soon be able to book our USA and Canada trip. We seem to have got it all planned now.


That is going to be something- your trip to the States- we will be expecting a commentary as you go- virtual travel at it's best!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Kehinkle/Kathy said it was ok for me to let everyone know how much she appreciates your concern. She values the true friendships she has made here.
> 
> She again requested PM's instead of posts.
> 
> She is on the road again, so hopefully, with time....we will be getting our own on the road reports.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Kathleen, I have heard that we are supposed to be in for a cold winter. I've just bought some really thick fur lined boots, so now it will probably be nice and mild!


Now that is what I call generous! Buying warm boots just to ensure a mild winter for the rest of us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for that information. I will however follow up on this with our pharmacist and doctor. I use voltaren on my shoulder and it does really help if I don't have a cortisone shot. I am on a low dose aspirin every day too so will check on that too.


As the specialist prescribed them it will be fine- it is mixing them unsupervised which is dangerous. He will be aware of the interactions and allow for them in his dosing (it is clear from what you have said that he is fully aware that Pat is on both and has told you that he has done so for a reason. It clearly is not an oversight which ofcourse does happen. And your pharmacist would have questioned it as well if he was concerned). Different drugs have different uses even though they have some of the same effects so giving two similar drugs is not unusual. As long as he is aware- and he clearly is -I wouldn't worry. And especially as Pat has been on them for so long as well. DO NOT stop them as you could mess up the clotting. (not that it is likely you would do this you aren't the sort who self medicates.)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night, definitely a case of winter 'drawers' on!
> 
> Sorry I am having a touch of the fibro fogs so I am not able to do catchup as I would not remember anything. :roll: Just thinking of all those in need and sending healing hugs.
> 
> ...


Mystery of the leaves is solved so prettily! And thanks for the frosty views too.
Its a bit chilly here too but not frosty, and lovely blue skies with white clouds right now (12 C)
I only got back from England yesterday due to fog here cancelling Monday's flight, so am now catching up, and sad to see that there is a little Trouble in Paradise. I also got worrying news about an Alderney friend who thought she had gall stones, but has been told that it's probably liver cancer, secondary to the cancer in her eye which she had removed last year. Please send her whatever prayers and wishes you can spare. She has been through a lot.

On a happier note, I managed to see a copy of a limited edition (30 copies, so rare) book by the Artist Rigby Graham called An Afternoon in Alderney by going to the British Library in London whilst DD and DH went to a football match. He (RG) obviously loved Alderney. Very interesting to see the real thing.

I hope Marilyn's results are good news, and am pleased to hear that the vocal chords are safe. Also sending Good Health wishes to everyone. Sorry not to mention everyone but I think we all need a big group {{{{{hug}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What a good idea, Lin, joining in the (((((((((group hug))))))))))


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the socks, perhaps I should knit those for my SIL too.
> 
> Julie, I am making the pattern up, not in the mood for following patterns at the moment. xx


And your cousin might rather like them too! The one we 'know' ofcorse.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just finished the first set of chart 3 so I'll post a pic of that later, I'm doing a photo journal sort of of every time I finish a section.  Thank you, I am loving the color and the yarn quality, it is KnitPicks Shadow in Pacific Tonal.


What a good idea- might not worry after chart 1 (both because its well finished but also not too much to show).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~don't you just love that :?: :?: :thumbup: I still love to "hold a book" vs Kindle, etc. Glad I can get them inexpensively. Has anyone ever heard of or come across the organization (name escapes me at the moment) that pushes people to leave books in random places (park benches, bus seats, grocery carts, etc.) for people to pick up and read....and then pass on :?: A fantastic idea. Kinda' like "Random Acts of Kindness"....just for the goodness of it...do it.
> Carol il/oh


What a wonderful idea. I think I have heard something like this in the past but can't remember the name of an organisation. If it was publicised enough I'm sure lots of people would leave books in public places. Nothing to stop them doing it anyway I suppose! But people are afraid of picking up things that they think belong to someone! Well most people!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> again - i am deeply sorry and apologize for my part in this - and i especiaolly apologize to both parties most sincerely - i am deeply sorry and ask for your forgiveness.
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm sure everyone here will agree with me. I know anything you said would not have been said with maliciousness. It's just not in your nature.
Still love and respect you and so thankful that you are our Tea Party host.
JuneK[/quote]

:thumbup: Absolutely agree. I am actually relieved that is was a misunderstanding and that one of our family wasnt being cruel or nasty.

Edit.. Sorry if I have gone against your wishes Sam by posting this. Subject closed for me now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a wonderful idea. I think I have heard something like this in the past but can't remember the name of an organisation. If it was publicised enough I'm sure lots of people would leave books in public places. Nothing to stop them doing it anyway I suppose! But people are afraid of picking up things that they think belong to someone! Well most people!


Nothing to stop you putting a note in or on it- but maybe people will think it is a bomb!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are preliminary shots--the full view and the i-cord. I have to block it, which will bring out the edging a lot more.


Great job! It looks fantastic. I'll have to remember icord for buttonholes. I'm wearing a cardigan at the moment that could have used something like that for buttonholes. You can be justifiably proud of your work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Could y'all tell me if this makes sense, or if I need to add or change anything? This is what I wrote for the edging directions:
> 
> With dpn in same size used for sweater, cast on 4 sts. *K3, pick up one stitch from bottom corner of right front edge and k this stitch together with last st on dpn. Slide stitches to other end of dpn (do NOT turn). Repeat from * to top of right front edge. Continue working in the same manner around the neck edge to top of left front edge. Begin working i-cord down left front edge. When this part measures 1", **work i-cord without joining for 4 rows (k all 4 sts on dpns). Skip 3 edge stitches, then resume joining to edge and work for 2". Repeat from ** for desired number of buttonholes, then continue, joining down remaining front edge. Break yarn, thread tail through a needle, draw through all stitches and fasten off.


Just reading it the thing that does jump out is that some people will think you mean to do each stitch in the bottom corner and ask how it will get up the front. Probably need to repeat it once saying in the next row. You could also add (or length for desired gap) after 2"


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Nothing to stop you putting a note in or on it- but maybe people will think it is a bomb!


Look at www.bookcrossing.com for details. It never really worked for me, but if you get a number of people in an area participating, with established swapping places, I think it can be successful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, I finished knitting the 4 rings for the felted cowl. It seems quite large -- but I am hoping when it is felted it will look quite nice. I didn't use the pattern widths -- my widest ring was 4.75 inches, narrowest was 3 inches with the others in between. they will reduce in size -- unfelted it is a big cowl - although some people like the very large cowls. We will see how it develops. It will be interesting - the colors are those that are in the multi colored yarn -- it might be too colorful. If it is successful I think I will go 2 and 2 rather than 1 and 3.
> 
> I will post the finished felted cowl tomorrow


Another success Shirley! I love the colour combinations. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Now that is what I call generous! Buying warm boots just to ensure a mild winter for the rest of us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Always hapy to help and to be on the safe side I have bought TWO pairs and guess what - they are both purple!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder how an icord around the top of felted slippers would work - hmmmm.


Should work well I would think- or would it disappear when it is felted.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Checked back in and there was a PM from Gwen and she gave permission for me to post that Marianne's vocal chords were able to be saved so she can still talk. They are so thankful.
> 
> It will take a week before they know the results of the tumors.


Yay!! So glad that parts over with and so far so good. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You stick some cloves in to a whole onion (peeled), place it in a medium small pan, cover with milk, and leave to cook at a very low temperature- a simmer mat is helpful. We used to use asbestos in the bad old days. Cut the crusts off some white bread and cube it, add to the milk and onion, and leave to go sort of gooey. Delicious with any cooked bird- Mum always made it for Christmas.
> My copy of Mrs Beeton does it a little differently:
> 1 large onion
> 2 cloves, blade mace, 1 bay leaf, 4 peppercorns, 1 allspice berry
> ...


Or if you're really lazy - buy it ready made or packet mix! Not as good as the real thing though!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I'd like to update you on the injured football player from last Friday night. He had surgery as soon as he arrived at the hospital. On Sunday he could shrug his shoulders and lift his arms. There is a great deal of swelling in the area of the break and the spinal cord. Until that resolves itself, they will not be able to tell how much movement he will have. I am so grateful for your prayers for this young man: he is only a junior in high school. It seems that there will probably be some degree of paralysis. Stella


Some movement at the moment is a good sign.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> So lovelythat she had a peaceful end.
> Just received an email from our church, a couple (who I don't know as they are new and go to a different service to me) had their first child, a little boy boy 4 weeks ago and he went to heaven last Sunday. Sounds like no problems until about a week ago.


How very sad and heartbreaking for that young couple.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I commented on how nice it was out today- I'm sunburnt. I was getting cold so sat in the sun for a couple of hours. Thinkin gof going tomorrow afternoon so better take sunscreen or warmer clothes (or maybe even both).
I have been reading for ages here and just don't seem to be finishing, a very chatty bunch in the last 24 hours that is for sure.
It is a very long time for Melody to not be posting- and I checked th eother day and she hadn't said anything about being away.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think what you have in mind may be BookCrossing (BookCrossing.com). I did use it for a while, but never 'found' any books and never had any feedback on those I 'released', so I never knew whether they had found a good home, or had been thrown in the bin by a cleaner. We also have a group in the UK, which may also exist elsewhere, called ReadItSwapIt. You list books you are willing to swap on the site and if someone wants one of your books and they list something that you want, a postal swap is arranged. I occasionally use that.
> 
> I love my Kindle, but still buy books, mostly from charity shops. Yesterday, I was in a local one, and picked up a novel by Barbara Kingsolver and another by Eudora Welty for just £1 for the two!


That was a bargain! I find charity shops are not as cheap as they used to be. I often look there for books on my reading list for the book group I belong to. My daughter also helps out in her local Oxfam shop so I give her a copy of my list!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> That gave me a good laugh too, don't think they would really be very tasty- clearly an auto correct and I was Darwin


When I worked for surgeons, gallstones figured frequently in my life, but we never got round to eating them!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night, definitely a case of winter 'drawers' on!
> 
> I've got mine on! Love seeing another view of the leaf wrap. With buttons all along the underside you could almost wear it as a cardigan.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> We called them knitting Nancys-think we had another name but it is currently just floating and refuses to anchor anywhere. If I remember it I will mention it- may have been French knitting but I don't think so.


We called them Knitting Nancys too, though I think this may have been a brand name.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am up to page 110. Bedtime. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Kathleen, I have heard that we are supposed to be in for a cold winter. I've just bought some really thick fur lined boots, so now it will probably be nice and mild!


Hope you're right Fi, but I've heard the same forecast as you! One of the best things about being retired is that you don't HAVE to go out in the snow or cold if you don't want to!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So winter is a good time to be indoors and knitting?!


Definitely!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is, especially, as happened last year when Martin Keith dropped out of the circle- having mentioned he was very worried about a problem with his throat. We had no way of contacting him. and months went by, until someone chanced on a death notice, that seemed to be too close to his details for it to be coincidence. A notebook somewhere in one's effects giving details of websites you are involved in, and passwords for your executors might be a possibility.
> There was also a lady in Australia who got very upset a while back, about eating Kangaroo meat, she had only just started posting, but evidently died a day or two later, dreadfully upset about things- in that case the daughter had the pass word.


Well my family have strict instructions to let you lot know if anything should happen to me. (prompted by the Martin Keith situation).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Phew! Caught up at last. Got up late this morning and have now spent the rest of the morning catching up here! 11.30am and I haven't done a thing except read here and drink cups of tea! Time to get my A into G I think and get some chores done. I'll drop in again later.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> That was a bargain! I find charity shops are not as cheap as they used to be. I often look there for books on my reading list for the book group I belong to. My daughter also helps out in her local Oxfam shop so I give her a copy of my list!


Some of the charity shops can be quite expensive. I find that applies particularly to Oxfam. I have found secondhand books in my local one that are priced higher than the cost of a new one from the nearby discount book shop. On the other hand, Oxfam has some specialist bookshops which can be a real treat to visit.

My local Age UK shop is right next to the supermarket where I normally shop, so I often pop in for a look. Now and again I find books, yarn or even clothing which are too good to leave on the shelf. When I am having a clear out at home, I take in a bag full of stuff, so it really is a case of what goes round comes round.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do know of one family traveling across the ocean and settling there--my own ancestors. I have to say, I'm glad they made their choices, or else my current family wouldn't be here!


Same hold true for my father's family....my mother's family were of those greedy English although I doubt they had anything to do with taking over the Scottish lands since they were already well settled in America by that time.
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Amen!!!!!!!!!!! In my favorite set of books, the Country of Sendar was a farming community and they elected the king, the person was nominated and didn't really have any say in it, the day they named Fulrach King, he was digging rutabeggas' in his fields. lolol


King David (in the Bible) was in the fields guarding the sheep when the prophet turned up at his place looking for the future king. He was the youngest of a number of boys and so far down the pecking order that his father didn't even him a thought when Samuel asked to see his sons. Have you got any more sons? Oh yeah I've one he's out there somewhere looking after the sheep.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad her passing was peaceful and that she was not alone.... It is what she wanted, rather than to continue struggling. Still, I know it is hard on those left behind.,, My thoughts are with you and your family...


Thank you. She's definitely in a better place.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I so agree with your entire post. There is no use crying over spilt milk, as the old saying goes. Living with a grudge all the time takes a lot of energy and does a person no good whatsoever.


I'm too lazy to hold a grudge and/or stay mad. It takes energy for something that does no one any good especially ME. I have an acquaintance who once someone makes her mad NEVER EVER forgives. Even if they apologize. Don't know how she lives like that.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I will honor that request, except for this post. Sam, please do not take all the blame... We ALL know that you would not do anything malicious on purpose. We are all prone to interpret things differently.... and that is just the way life is... I am sorry it caused a rift,,,, but time heals all and we will open anyone back with open arms..... whenever.... I love your sense of humor....
> 
> I am sure that I have said things that people have taken offense to.... I know Dave did, and it was NEVER my intention to hurt or insult anyone. Sometimes these things happen.... We will all let it go and hope that time will resolve the issue.
> Let's be real here.... If someone offends me or I don't agree with them, I can just "walk on by". It would be such a loss on my part to lose contact with or the enjoyment of all on this forum because of one person or one slight. I won't let that happen..... Enough said....


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The only thing I know about my own Christmas, is it is likely to be spent on my own. Last year I was rescued by Vivien when Fale took off on the 17th December. This year she has a family reunion- so I cannot gate-crash that! Vivien is the friend I am knitting the Kim Hargreaves design for- when I get off the computer!


I will definitely be with you in thoughts and prayers, dearest Julie. My daughter and I always have a very quiet Christmas alone...sometimes my sister visits but she may come the day before or after. So remember I'm as close as your computer!!!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wondered about that when I read it... I just thought, even though I have read every page, that it was referring back to another Tea Party comment or some such. I have never seen a smoky gallstone.....


Nor tasted one I hope! :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cannot read to catch up as I am falling asleep trying to read. I got tickets for the high school's musical "Wizard of Oz" so Matthew and I will attend Saturday evening. I am looking forward to seeing it.
> 
> June...sorry for the loss of your cousin although relieved that she could go peacefully.
> 
> ...


Thank you...hope you and Matthew enjoy the show!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love the image of "over the river and through the woods...to Grandmother's house we go!"
> Can you imagine how hard it was to have Christmas in Africa? I SO missed the snow!
> Carol il/oh


As soon as I read the "over the river...."I thought of the insurance ad from the other year...I think it was Allstate. Really a funny play on the poem.
Anyone else remember it?
We never have snow at Christmas and we usually have a warm spell the following week with temps in the 60's and 70's F. Not even a Jan thaw since it's still Dec.LOL
JuneK


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lot of Scots traveled around the world- seeing resemblances perhaps to places that they loved. The English with their greed - taking over Scottish lands to grow wool for the tweeds and other textiles, and displacing so many crofters in the process, have a lot to answer for!


I think my English ancestors were far too busy trying to scrape a living where they were to be able to take over anyone else's land. As usual, it was probably a case of (in the words of the old song), "It's the rich that gets the pleasure, but the poor that gets the blame". :|


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Well my cup is full, so much pain here today and like any family when one hurts we all hurt, looks like it's contagious I feel like I need to stop and pray, may be back later, if not know that I love my KTP family, and I am praying for no more pain, confusion, or misunderstanding. Asking only for healing, and peace.


Praying for comfort for you!!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night, definitely a case of winter 'drawers' on!
> 
> Sorry I am having a touch of the fibro fogs so I am not able to do catchup as I would not remember anything. :roll: Just thinking of all those in need and sending healing hugs.
> 
> ...


One reason I don't wear scarves and shawls is becuase they always fall off- this would have it work cut off falling off even me. After all the clothes I normally wear don't fall off- you'll be relieved to know! Better not let David see this post- it might give him ideas. As he's away little liklihood of that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night, definitely a case of winter 'drawers' on!
> 
> Sorry I am having a touch of the fibro fogs so I am not able to do catchup as I would not remember anything. :roll: Just thinking of all those in need and sending healing hugs.
> 
> ...


Good morning I bet it looks lovely with the frost.

Gentle hugs for you sending gentle giant healing vibes your way.

LOVE the way you have put buttons on you shawl :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your cricket. The only cricket I watch is either my gs playing for the school or my sil playing for the pub team, both involve quite a lot of eating and drinking. xx


Mine involves a lot of knitting.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~don't you just love that :?: :?: :thumbup: I still love to "hold a book" vs Kindle, etc. Glad I can get them inexpensively. Has anyone ever heard of or come across the organization (name escapes me at the moment) that pushes people to leave books in random places (park benches, bus seats, grocery carts, etc.) for people to pick up and read....and then pass on :?: A fantastic idea. Kinda' like "Random Acts of Kindness"....just for the goodness of it...do it.
> Carol il/oh


Not familiar with that but it's a great idea. There's another online site that is a great place to find the best price for books, It's Bookfinder.com. It lists several places and includes the shipping costs. But when I found this book for less than a dollar, I figured that was about as cheap as it gets!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are preliminary shots--the full view and the i-cord. I have to block it, which will bring out the edging a lot more.


That's lovely! You are so clever making your own patterns and all - a real skill!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well said...and be grateful for your faith.


Believe me...there have been many times in my life, that my faith got me through. But I'm sure that's true of a lot of people.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are preliminary shots--the full view and the i-cord. I have to block it, which will bring out the edging a lot more.


Love the i-cord edging.
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> When I worked for surgeons, gallstones figured frequently in my life, but we never got round to eating them!


Well I've got mine sitting in the cupboard, and I'm feeling peckish. But they caused me enough problems last time they were inside I just might keep them outside me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> We called them Knitting Nancys too, though I think this may have been a brand name.


Think it was one of those things that started out as a brand name and then became the term used for all of them. For example over here we have contact-which for you is the mouth full of 'sticky backed plastic'. At least you have no problems knowing what it is. The first sticky backed plastic here was Contact.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well it's taken me at least 3 1/2 hours to catch up- and it was only 24 hours worth. And no digest looked at. Was going to cook something for the catchup tomorrow but haven't manged it- was too busy 'chatting' to my friends here!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly Great Bend at, -7.7c/ 18f. The sun is trying to come out. 

Coffee this morning.

Gentle hugs and healing thoughts to all those in need.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, I finished knitting the 4 rings for the felted cowl. It seems quite large -- but I am hoping when it is felted it will look quite nice. I didn't use the pattern widths -- my widest ring was 4.75 inches, narrowest was 3 inches with the others in between. they will reduce in size -- unfelted it is a big cowl - although some people like the very large cowls. We will see how it develops. It will be interesting - the colors are those that are in the multi colored yarn -- it might be too colorful. If it is successful I think I will go 2 and 2 rather than 1 and 3.
> 
> I will post the finished felted cowl tomorrow


Looks good already Shirley! I love your colours and look forward to seeing the finished article.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I guess that I what makes us us...... (I would love to age as beautifully as my mother... She looks terrific.... Unfortunately, I don't think that is going to be the case....) I think that person in your mirror looks great... always smiling.... I personally avoid mirrors... just look to come hair in the morning and then avoid them like the plague..)


There is nothing worse than an unexpected mirror! How come I've never come across one and thought, "Looking good!"? :roll: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Something like that would be a good idea. Maybe if each of us gave a phone number to one other KTPer (of their choice), then if we dropped out that other person may be able to make contact. It would help just to know something rather than nothing as in Melody's case. It's up to the individual.


I have given Jamie instructions along with the rest of my bunch to let people know if something were to happen to me. I have had that in place since KP crashed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ice storms are such a mix....SO beautiful, and yet SO destructive!


My friend lived in PA for a few years and had never experienced an ice storm before (we don't get them here)so she took her 3 kids out for a walk in the local park to see all the ice in the trees and couldn't understand why there was no-one else out walking!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is the pills I buy over the counter! The gel I can buy off the shelf in the supermarket without speaking to a pharmacist. I think it must be a case of Scotland having different rules.


Or, I've got it wrong........surely not! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well todays mug just gets in today as it is almost 1130pm.
This one is actually pre my mug collecting days. David and the girls went to the Barossa Valley pre 1996 and bought back this mug. The Barossa is a wine growing region close to Adelaide. Adelaide is surronded by 3 main wine grwing regions. the Barossa is the oldest. It was settled within only a few years of Adelaide being settled. It was settled by German immigrants who left Germany to escape religious persecution. To this day it still has a high proportion of people of German descent. during WWII many of the places had their names changed- many of which have reverted to their orginal names again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Now that is what I call generous! Buying warm boots just to ensure a mild winter for the rest of us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I've just bought new furry boots too.....double our chances maybe?!! :lol:

(Aaargh! So glad I checked that, spell check had changed chances to cancers! :shock: Not one to laugh at!)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well todays mug just gets in today as it is almost 1130pm.
> This one is actually pre my mug collecting days. David and the girls went to the Barossa Valley pre 1996 and bought back this mug. The Barossa is a wine growing region close to Adelaide. Adelaide is surronded by 3 main wine grwing regions. the Barossa is the oldest. It was settled within only a few years of Adelaide being settled. It was settled by German immigrants who left Germany to escape religious persecution. To this day it still has a high proportion of people of German descent. during WWII many of the places had their names changed- many of which have reverted to their orginal names again.


And excellent wine it is too! Ask me how I know.............


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Nothing to stop you putting a note in or on it- but maybe people will think it is a bomb!


I was thinking of our weather and that you'd have to put the book in a poly bag or something and wondered about a bomb scare too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> And excellent wine it is too! Ask me how I know.............


Excellent wine it is indeed- world renown area.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello to all. Won't be on much today as I will be getting someone to hide my gray and take a little length off and then meeting son for dinner. He had asked me to do some driving for him with the grandchildren but I couldn't as my appointment cuts into that time, however he still wanted to meet me for dinner. :thumbup: :thumbup: DH has to stay downtown tonight so that is perfect. We will meet while he is waiting for GS to get out of rehearsal. The rest of the day I hope to be knitting. My gauge didn't work out so have to do another swatch. Now to start over. Off 1/2 a stitch.

TNS...So sorry about your friend. I know it must have been so hard to see her go through what she already has and now this devastating news. I hope that she gets better news than expected when they further along, but thoughts are with her.

Sam...Thank you for the poem you posted for all of us.

Caren...I didn't know we had a KP cookbook. I love it. Thank you so much for that link.

Purple...You look so beautiful in your leaf shawl. You sure know how to play with yarn.:wink: 

Julie...I wish you weren't alone for Christmas. Makes me sad.

Sugar...Not sure why mom won't take the vit.A. other than she says it makes her sick and I'm thinking she feels that at her age she should be allowed to do what she wants, but I'm hoping my sisters will be able to get her to do what she should as it is us that will have to care for her. She sure won't listen to me. Glad to hear your foot is being helped and mom is doing ok with her boot.

Wonder how Gwen is doing after sleeping in a chair. I'm assuming that's what they have but don't know for sure. Some are nicer than others, so I hope hers opened up like a bed.

Hope Marianne won't be too sore today and will get good reports when she gets the results.

Sorlenna...That sweater is lovely and you knit the icord in. Fabulous. Will be interested to see the buttons you do. I would love to learn how to do those, the matching ones and the clay ones.

Shirley...I think the icord around the slippers is quite traditional on the felted slippers in Austria and should work out great. DH had grey ones with dark green icord type trim.

GrandmaPaula...So great to see your smiling face along with DH. The cutest couple ever!

Dawn...Shocked to know that such an uncaring nurse came to your home. Guess it takes all kinds doesn't it. I was fortunate when I volunteered in the cancer center at our hospital that the nurses were truly angels in disguise. There were even times when they quickly exited a room to hide tears from a patient. I remember the joy of some nurses when certain patients would come. I wish you could have had that support of someone who showed they cared. You are such a sweetheart. 

Love all the photos from around the world and here too. So interesting. A lot of types of people too. Beekeepers, medical people, benefits people. You name it, we have it. In fact I should be putting everyone's name on here for sure. Not to mention all the fabulous cooks on here who share their recipes.

Thinking of all of you all around the world. Love reading your posts. Take care and have a wonderful day or if night, a good sleep.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


Great news. Please tell her she is in my prayers. You too, as you are a great friend to her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


Good news! How are you this morning? You manage to sleep last night?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, I finished knitting the 4 rings for the felted cowl. It seems quite large -- but I am hoping when it is felted it will look quite nice. I didn't use the pattern widths -- my widest ring was 4.75 inches, narrowest was 3 inches with the others in between. they will reduce in size -- unfelted it is a big cowl - although some people like the very large cowls. We will see how it develops. It will be interesting - the colors are those that are in the multi colored yarn -- it might be too colorful. If it is successful I think I will go 2 and 2 rather than 1 and 3.
> 
> I will post the finished felted cowl tomorrow


Lovely, waiting ......


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, I finished knitting the 4 rings for the felted cowl. It seems quite large -- but I am hoping when it is felted it will look quite nice. I didn't use the pattern widths -- my widest ring was 4.75 inches, narrowest was 3 inches with the others in between. they will reduce in size -- unfelted it is a big cowl - although some people like the very large cowls. We will see how it develops. It will be interesting - the colors are those that are in the multi colored yarn -- it might be too colorful. If it is successful I think I will go 2 and 2 rather than 1 and 3.
> 
> I love the colors but then I like anything colorful!
> Junek
> I will post the finished felted cowl tomorrow


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> In the blink of an eye, from babies to babes.... (I'm still young and foolish in my mind....)


Ditto,


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Me too Jynx -- the worst day was when I walked by the mirror and saw my mother -- it really hit home that I have grown old - the problem is I don't feel old inside, it is just the outside that is deteriorating.! Oh well.
> 
> It is amazing we still carry our insecurities, and our worries and our dreams.


So true!! The inside is the 'true us'!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH just mentioned that my birthday next year will be 12-13-14....


Your birthday is the same as my DD,  you to are a lot alike, speak you minds.LOL LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend lived in PA for a few years and had never experienced an ice storm before (we don't get them here)so she took her 3 kids out for a walk in the local park to see all the ice in the trees and couldn't understand why there was no-one else out walking!


I love to go out and get photos after an ice storm, everything looks absolutely amazing. My bunch went out after the last one, my oldest made it onto the news. He had on his shorts, running shoes and a light jacket. This kid never gets cold even now only wears a light jacket to walk to work.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> So lovelythat she had a peaceful end.
> Just received an email from our church, a couple (who I don't know as they are new and go to a different service to me) had their first child, a little boy boy 4 weeks ago and he went to heaven last Sunday. Sounds like no problems until about a week ago.


thank you....so sad that the new parents lost their baby.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, feel so much better, last night was hard for me, but today is a new day and I am ready for it. Hands feel good, so you know that knitting is in the wind :lol: have my coffee and ready to start. Pray all feel good and at peace today the sun is shinning and I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Didn't her tooth get infected? I can't see them give her her dentures right away? although they used to do that. I hope she is alright. She has been so stressed with their house situation. I will be so relieved to hear from her. She is so dedicated to her Husband and Son -- I admire her.


Ditto :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night, definitely a case of winter 'drawers' on!
> 
> Sorry I am having a touch of the fibro fogs so I am not able to do catchup as I would not remember anything. :roll: Just thinking of all those in need and sending healing hugs.
> 
> ...


Love the shawl and you look lovely!! The sunset is beautiful...our skies are so clear today that we won't have an interesting sunset. Hope your fibro eases up...I know it must be debilitating...
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well todays mug just gets in today as it is almost 1130pm.
> This one is actually pre my mug collecting days. David and the girls went to the Barossa Valley pre 1996 and bought back this mug. The Barossa is a wine growing region close to Adelaide. Adelaide is surronded by 3 main wine grwing regions. the Barossa is the oldest. It was settled within only a few years of Adelaide being settled. It was settled by German immigrants who left Germany to escape religious persecution. To this day it still has a high proportion of people of German descent. during WWII many of the places had their names changed- many of which have reverted to their orginal names again.


Love your mugs and the history behind them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry for your loss. I am glad it was peaceful though.


Thank you.
JK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Or if you're really lazy - buy it ready made or packet mix! Not as good as the real thing though!


Had no idea such were available! Certainly I don't think we have packet or ready made in the Antipodes!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


Thanks for that - good news. Hugs for her and for you. What a good friend you are. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


Thanks Gwen. That is such good news. Gentle Hugs. I imagine she will be hoarse and sore.

How is your neck and how was it sleeping in the chair?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend at, -7.7c/ 18f. The sun is trying to come out.
> 
> Coffee this morning.
> 
> Gentle hugs and healing thoughts to all those in need.


Coffee looks wonderfull....ready for my second cup and a mid-morning snack. It's chilly here but I'm sure warmer than where you are...we have mid 30'sF with wind chills of 21....brrrrr!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


That's fantastic....how are you doing? thank you for the updates. Any idea when she'll go home?
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil...So sorry to hear about the family at church that lost their precious baby. I know there is a lot of pain they are going through. So sad.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Whew... I am caught up and going to get off right now.... I have to look up the Mapsco to find the Dr. for tomorrow. I shouldn't drive that far but it is at 1:30 and that is right in the middle of the day for DH.... "I think I can... I think I can....."
> 
> I'm never going to be able to stay caught up at the rate we are all talking.... Oh well,,, at least I am giving it the old college try.


"I know you will....I know you will...." LOL :-D take care Sis.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


Such fantastic news to hear that Marianne is eating regular food. How are you doing? Thank you for keeping us updated on Marianne's progress.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I stopped by again as DH had me doing errands and even after he left he had to return and get something. Just went on Simply June and she has a Downton Abbey Workout:
http://www.simplyjune.org/

I learned about Simply June on here too where I can watch episodes of Downton Abbey, Call the Midwife, and The Paradise. Thank you to that person and I wish I had taken note of who it was.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Coffee looks wonderfull....ready for my second cup and a mid-morning snack. It's chilly here but I'm sure warmer than where you are...we have mid 30'sF with wind chills of 21....brrrrr!
> JuneK


You just reminded me I have a second cup waiting in the kitchen. Now I can get it before it gets cold. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Same hold true for my father's family....my mother's family were of those greedy English although I doubt they had anything to do with taking over the Scottish lands since they were already well settled in America by that time.
> JuneK


In that case they may have been the victims of the religious intolerances from the 17th century or so. Someone on the Tea Party can trace their way back to about the Pilgrim Fathers, is that you, June? We have dates on one side only going back to about 1650, but still in Scotland, and I seem to remember someone mentioned they had a connection to royalty, in which case the claim could be back to Adam and Eve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I will definitely be with you in thoughts and prayers, dearest Julie. My daughter and I always have a very quiet Christmas alone...sometimes my sister visits but she may come the day before or after. So remember I'm as close as your computer!!!
> JuneK


Thanks June- I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


sounds like she is recvering well. Say hi to her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think my English ancestors were far too busy trying to scrape a living where they were to be able to take over anyone else's land. As usual, it was probably a case of (in the words of the old song), "It's the rich that gets the pleasure, but the poor that gets the blame". :|


Goodness me, I was not blaming ALL English men! Just get a bit het up about some of the injustices of history at times. Some of my relatives are seriously into the Independence for Scotland. Out here it is just part of the rich tapestry of history.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Coffee looks wonderfull....ready for my second cup and a mid-morning snack. It's chilly here but I'm sure warmer than where you are...we have mid 30'sF with wind chills of 21....brrrrr!
> JuneK


I am loving the temps right now, puts me in the christmas spirit. I get more knitting done and baking too. Most people think I'm crazy but have always been a cooler weather gal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have given Jamie instructions along with the rest of my bunch to let people know if something were to happen to me. I have had that in place since KP crashed.


That was a devastating experience! To wake up to no website access- and the inevitable worry whether it was you and your computer, or was everyone experiencing the same!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night, definitely a case of winter 'drawers' on!
> 
> Sorry I am having a touch of the fibro fogs so I am not able to do catchup as I would not remember anything. :roll: Just thinking of all those in need and sending healing hugs.
> 
> ...


Beautiful , and you look lovely in your scarf, have my coffee. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was a devastating experience! To wake up to no website access- and the inevitable worry whether it was you and your computer, or was everyone experiencing the same!


Yes it was not a good experience. I remember it well. I checked my email to see if there was something I had missed about Kp being worked on. Dave had sent me an email saying he couldn't get on KP and the lads were working to see if it was them or everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Found another good recipe that the grands will love for christmas. 
I am sure their parents will like them too,but the little ones are who I'll have in mind. 

http://www.cheesecakecheer.com/?rec=turtle_smore_cheesecake_minis


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me, I was not blaming ALL English men! Just get a bit het up about some of the injustices of history at times. Some of my relatives are seriously into the Independence for Scotland. Out here it is just part of the rich tapestry of history.


As I recall, the main perpetrators of the Highland Clearances were the Duke and Duchess of Sutherland, who certainly were English, although rewarded for 'services rendered' with Scottish lands and titles. No doubt they had already squeezed dry most of those living on their English estates before they moved onto the Scots! Certainly greedy and clearly English, but I am afraid history is full of such injustices. I am not sure how your Scottish relatives would react to the findings of a poll I read recently, which showed that a rather higher percentage of the English are in favour of Scottish independence than are the Scots! :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A neat idea to do with the the little ones for chirstmas decorations. I am going to see about the grands making some of these.

http://blog.craft-e-corner.com/2012/11/so-easy-6-step-pledge-glitter-ornaments.html


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think my English ancestors were far too busy trying to scrape a living where they were to be able to take over anyone else's land. As usual, it was probably a case of (in the words of the old song), "It's the rich that gets the pleasure, but the poor that gets the blame". :|


Yes, I'm pretty sure that the Highland Clearances were instigated by the very wealthy, Scots as well as English (sorry if I'm wrong, Julie). I can vaguely remember something in John Prebble's book on the subject declaring that many of the absentee highland Lairds were in fact upwardly mobile Scots who moved to high society in London. So, again the top few percent in wealth terms did not have a conscience when their actions affected the ordinary population, and cared more for their sheep!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was not a good experience. I remember it well. I checked my email to see if there was something I had missed about Kp being worked on. Dave had sent me an email saying he couldn't get on KP and the lads were working to see if it was them or everyone.


It was a terrible day- wondering whether it had gone for good and what woudl I do then!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Found another good recipe that the grands will love for christmas.
> I am sure their parents will like them too,but the little ones are who I'll have in mind.
> 
> http://www.cheesecakecheer.com/?rec=turtle_smore_cheesecake_minis


talk about recipes that can't be easily converted!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Think it was one of those things that started out as a brand name and then became the term used for all of them. For example over here we have contact-which for you is the mouth full of 'sticky backed plastic'. At least you have no problems knowing what it is. The first sticky backed plastic here was Contact.


I remember ours as Fablon. Only the BBC refused to use the term as it was regarded as advertising, so Blue Peter (a kid's craft programme) presenters had to use the term "sticky backed plastic".


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure that the Highland Clearances were instigated by the very wealthy, Scots as well as English (sorry if I'm wrong, Julie). I can vaguely remember something in John Prebble's book on the subject declaring that many of the absentee highland Lairds were in fact upwardly mobile Scots who moved to high society in London. So, again the top few percent in wealth terms did not have a conscience when their actions affected the ordinary population, and cared more for their sheep!


Yes, John Prebble's book is my main source of information on this subject, too, and that is certainly the way I remember it. Of course, if he got the story wrong, it sounds as if a lot of us will have been badly misled!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure that the Highland Clearances were instigated by the very wealthy, Scots as well as English (sorry if I'm wrong, Julie). I can vaguely remember something in John Prebble's book on the subject declaring that many of the absentee highland Lairds were in fact upwardly mobile Scots who moved to high society in London. So, again the top few percent in wealth terms did not have a conscience when their actions affected the ordinary population, and cared more for their sheep!


Couldn't let the sheep go hungry could you?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was a terrible day- wondering whether it had gone for good and what woudl I do then!


It sure was a bad day for most of us. I thought I'd lose track of the friends I'd made on here seems how I had only a couple people knew how to contact me outside of TP.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I've got mine sitting in the cupboard, and I'm feeling peckish. But they caused me enough problems last time they were inside I just might keep them outside me.


Its funny, I looked up the original word and came up with 'translates as torn underwear' which the biscuits are meant to resemble. .....not sure that sounds much more appetising! ...... :-o


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well todays mug just gets in today as it is almost 1130pm.
> This one is actually pre my mug collecting days. David and the girls went to the Barossa Valley pre 1996 and bought back this mug. The Barossa is a wine growing region close to Adelaide. Adelaide is surronded by 3 main wine grwing regions. the Barossa is the oldest. It was settled within only a few years of Adelaide being settled. It was settled by German immigrants who left Germany to escape religious persecution. To this day it still has a high proportion of people of German descent. during WWII many of the places had their names changed- many of which have reverted to their orginal names again.


I love the way you are using the mug collection to tell us all lots of interesting things. I'm going to be quite well educated after this!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> I remember ours as Fablon. Only the BBC refused to use the term as it was regarded as advertising, so Blue Peter a kid's craft programme) presenters had to use the term "sticky backed plastic".


It was great stuff, though! I remember using it to make all sorts of things for our first home: covering cardboard boxes to make waste paper bins, making shabby shelves look like new! I am sure if I saw some of those things now, I would think them quite hideous, but back then, we were easily pleased!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I remember ours as Fablon. Only the BBC refused to use the term as it was regarded as advertising, so Blue Peter a kid's craft programme) presenters had to use the term "sticky backed plastic".


Now Fablon is almost another one of ours. Fabulon which was a spray starch used while ironing- and they all became Fabulon. Now that not so much ironing gets done don't htink they get much use. I haven't used one for a long time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> talk about recipes that can't be easily converted!


Oh dear I will see if I can find a way to change a few of them. Most of the stuff is a brand name food I sub store brands for a lot of them. If you tell me which ones you'd like to try I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am off now to my U3A French class I wonder what diverse topics you will come up with in the next couple of hours. Where else but at this tea party could you get discussions on the range of subjects we seem to cover here?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Its funny, I looked up the original word and came up with 'translates as torn underwear' which the biscuits are meant to resemble. .....not sure that sounds much more appetising! ...... :-o


Doesn't sound much better does it. (Calzones or gallstones)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely, waiting ......


And I am too (waiting to see Shirley's felted cowl). The colours look good together, and I'm still hooked on these interlocking rings.......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night, definitely a case of winter 'drawers' on!
> 
> Sorry I am having a touch of the fibro fogs so I am not able to do catchup as I would not remember anything. :roll: Just thinking of all those in need and sending healing hugs.
> 
> ...


Good morning/afternoon, Purple. Wonderful photos . Clever you with the buttons on your wrap! 
:thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It was great stuff, though! I remember using it to make all sorts of things for our first home: covering cardboard boxes to make waste paper bins, making shabby shelves look like new! I am sure if I saw some of those things now, I would think them quite hideous, but back then, we were easily pleased!


Covering school books next time I'm in Officeworks will have to look and see if they still sell it- sound slike the type of place that wuld sell it. Certainly had in the UK late 1990s as that how I know it was called sticky backed plastic. How pedantic could you get (referring to the BBC)- but I guess it could be seen as advertising. Wonder if would be as strict now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cats just slid through the room, the tv tray (tin) that is sitting by the love seat went halfway across the room, then they ran, literally ran, into the dinning room door, I'm surprised one of them is not sitting shaking its head wondering what happened. :shock: The living room rug also went across the room. :roll: 

Good morning, just reading the 11 pages you all chatted up last night/this morning, goodness. I will definitely need coffee for this. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am off now to my U3A French class I wonder what diverse topics you will come up with in the next couple of hours. Where else but at this tea party could you get discussions on the range of subjects we seem to cover here?


we do jump around don't we?

And now I am going to bed- and probably won't be back until tomorrow evening- wonder if I will have a few hours of reading to do again?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, feel so much better, last night was hard for me, but today is a new day and I am ready for it. Hands feel good, so you know that knitting is in the wind :lol: have my coffee and ready to start. Pray all feel good and at peace today the sun is shinning and I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Glad to hear you're starting out on a high, but please don't overdo it - just enjoy it, and be kind to yourself.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend at, -7.7c/ 18f. The sun is trying to come out.
> 
> Coffee this morning.
> 
> Gentle hugs and healing thoughts to all those in need.


Thanks ready for my second cup, and it's lovely. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It was great stuff, though! I remember using it to make all sorts of things for our first home: covering cardboard boxes to make waste paper bins, making shabby shelves look like new! I am sure if I saw some of those things now, I would think them quite hideous, but back then, we were easily pleased!


My bunch made all kinds would recover things with contact paper instead of getting a new one. Now the grands are doing the same along with duct tape. It is amazing some of the stuff people make with it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello, waiting for my dear friend to arrive. I've been a little down lately...anniversary of my mom's passing - 3 years now * * sigh * *

Dear friend says we ARE going out to lunch and will settle in and knit here for the afternoon 

I think I forgot the link to the technique I mentioned earlier on You Tube of knitting an edging right onto a blanket...no sewing. Forgive me, it is: 




I've been thinking about the dishcloth with the scrubbie on it. I have a pattern for a crocheted one but am wondering if one couldn't knit a dishcloth (Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth) where you start with just a couple of stitches and then increase each row until it is as wide as you like (maybe 45 sts) and then decrease back down but when you have say 10 sts left, attach the scrubby, using the above technique or sew it on - whatever 

Dear cousin's problem has to do with her ileostomy and the food she eats just running right through her. There is a treatment plan in place and she hasn't lost any weight since Monday. I'm wondering if she will find that her back and knee will hurt less, now that she's 61 pounds lighter.

I hope you all have a wonderful day...I will check in later


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Now I understand the mention of buttons for the shawl....looks so great.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night, definitely a case of winter 'drawers' on!
> 
> Sorry I am having a touch of the fibro fogs so I am not able to do catchup as I would not remember anything. :roll: Just thinking of all those in need and sending healing hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


YES!!!!!!! So happy, how are you???


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cats just slid through the room, the tv tray (tin) that is sitting by the love seat went halfway across the room, then they ran, literally ran, into the dinning room door, I'm surprised one of them is not sitting shaking its head wondering what happened. :shock: The living room rug also went across the room. :roll:
> 
> Good morning, just reading the 11 pages you all chatted up last night/this morning, goodness. I will definitely need coffee for this. :roll:


Sounds like your place was rather lively for a bit. Almost as bad as the dogs trying to run across the hardwood floor this morning. 
Good morning


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks ready for my second cup, and it's lovely. :-D


Working on my second cup too. the rest of the house drank the whole pot and had to make more now they off to school and work.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am loving the temps right now, puts me in the christmas spirit. I get more knitting done and baking too. Most people think I'm crazy but have always been a cooler weather gal.


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Glad to hear you're starting out on a high, but please don't overdo it - just enjoy it, and be kind to yourself.


Thanks, getting ready to go out in this beautiful weather. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what set of books was that?
> 
> sam


The Belgaraid by David Eddings


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So lovelythat she had a peaceful end.
> Just received an email from our church, a couple (who I don't know as they are new and go to a different service to me) had their first child, a little boy boy 4 weeks ago and he went to heaven last Sunday. Sounds like no problems until about a week ago.


That's so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think what you have in mind may be BookCrossing (BookCrossing.com). I did use it for a while, but never 'found' any books and never had any feedback on those I 'released', so I never knew whether they had found a good home, or had been thrown in the bin by a cleaner. We also have a group in the UK, which may also exist elsewhere, called ReadItSwapIt. You list books you are willing to swap on the site and if someone wants one of your books and they list something that you want, a postal swap is arranged. I occasionally use that.
> 
> I love my Kindle, but still buy books, mostly from charity shops. Yesterday, I was in a local one, and picked up a novel by Barbara Kingsolver and another by Eudora Welty for just £1 for the two!


We have the Readit Swap it here, it may be called something different but it's a great idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief!! Over 40 pages to catch up. Lots of chatting in the last 24 hours. :shock: Another day of 15c and it rained all day long. This is NOT what i expect the end of Spring weather to be. :roll:
> I had a cortisone shot in my foot yesterday.. the last one lasted over 6 months, so it is worth it. But today it is quite sore when i stand on it. I havent been able to rest it much today, too busy running back and fro to mum and I took her to doc today. Doc is pretty happy with the progress except there is a bit of swelling around her ankle. So she has to have it raised higher when sitting and we are to see an Orthapedic Specialist in 3 weeks, just to get his opinion that it is healing ok. Well back to reading for me...


Hopefully the swelling will go down fairly quickly and the specialist, in 3 weeks will give a thumbs up.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Working on my second cup too. the rest of the house drank the whole pot and had to make more now they off to school and work.


 :lol: best time of the day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night, definitely a case of winter 'drawers' on!
> 
> Sorry I am having a touch of the fibro fogs so I am not able to do catchup as I would not remember anything. :roll: Just thinking of all those in need and sending healing hugs.
> 
> ...


Good morning Purple, beautiful. 
What a wonderful idea for your leaves, to be able to wear it so many different ways also is so cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Think it was one of those things that started out as a brand name and then became the term used for all of them. For example over here we have contact-which for you is the mouth full of 'sticky backed plastic'. At least you have no problems knowing what it is. The first sticky backed plastic here was Contact.


And Kleenex (facial tissues) and Band-Aids (plasters, I think you call them? adhesive bandages) have become universal terms here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's awesome that she is able to eat regular food..I'll bet she has plans to eat all the things she couldn't while she had the nodules in her throat. Big hugs to her!!



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The icord looks good on the cardigan- understated which is what it needed, but allows the buttons.
> The colour of your Elizabeth is beautiful.
> Tomorrow is our monthly Kp catchup and Sharon is bringing her finished Edwina (so I can feel way behind!). But loking forward to seeing it- and using it as a guide as to how many repeats to do in my cobweb as she has used cobweb too- don't know what it is in the water here.


Thank you, I love the blue. Can't wait to see yours. I'm using lace weight, don't think I'd want to do cobweb. lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> As I recall, the main perpetrators of the Highland Clearances were the Duke and Duchess of Sutherland, who certainly were English, although rewarded for 'services rendered' with Scottish lands and titles. No doubt they had already squeezed dry most of those living on their English estates before they moved onto the Scots! Certainly greedy and clearly English, but I am afraid history is full of such injustices. I am not sure how your Scottish relatives would react to the findings of a poll I read recently, which showed that a rather higher percentage of the English are in favour of Scottish independence than are the Scots! :roll:


Doesn't surprise me in the slightest! :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just reading it the thing that does jump out is that some people will think you mean to do each stitch in the bottom corner and ask how it will get up the front. Probably need to repeat it once saying in the next row. You could also add (or length for desired gap) after 2"


Thank you--I will revise!

And thanks to all for your comments. It will likely be a couple of days before I get it blocked--DD gets in tomorrow night, and of course we will have lots of talking to do!

Purple, love the wrap. Tell Mr. P you've not lost the plot--you're inventive! :thumbup:

Hugs & healing to all who need them--off to work now and will try to catch the rest of the way up later!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My favorite sewing box is one from DH's grandmother. It's a cookie tin that has been covered with orange/yellow/white Contact paper. We made all kinds of things - book binders, etc. with that stuff. Now people are making all kinds of things out of printed duct tape..same concept really!!



Kathleendoris said:


> It was great stuff, though! I remember using it to make all sorts of things for our first home: covering cardboard boxes to make waste paper bins, making shabby shelves look like new! I am sure if I saw some of those things now, I would think them quite hideous, but back then, we were easily pleased!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And Kleenex (facial tissues) and Band-Aids (plasters, I think you call them? adhesive bandages) have become universal terms here.


Yep, Kleenex here too, but Band-Aids tend to be Elastoplasts (although we do have the brand name Band-Aid too) Also Hoovers (vacuum cleaners).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's interesting that the brand names have become the generic name of the product---some have even become verbs such a Hoovering the carpet.

Good morning -- under 30 degrees outside..brrrrr. Doing laundry and more knitting today. Think I gained a couple of pounds with the extra cookies around here---they were sent off with DH to work today for them to enjoy.

I made stuffed pasta shells for dinner last night and doing a meat loaf for tonight..lots of comfort foods during these cold days.

Time to go make some coffee so I can get started.

prayers for Marianna, Charlotte, Melody (GagesMom) so that we hear good news. Prayers also for the parents of that dear little baby that passed....we know too well the heartache of losing a child.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> King David (in the Bible) was in the fields guarding the sheep when the prophet turned up at his place looking for the future king. He was the youngest of a number of boys and so far down the pecking order that his father didn't even him a thought when Samuel asked to see his sons. Have you got any more sons? Oh yeah I've one he's out there somewhere looking after the sheep.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm too lazy to hold a grudge and/or stay mad. It takes energy for something that does no one any good especially ME. I have an acquaintance who once someone makes her mad NEVER EVER forgives. Even if they apologize. Don't know how she lives like that.
> JuneK


That's just the thing, she doesn't live. Sad really. And that is probably a main reason she is only an aquaintance.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think my English ancestors were far too busy trying to scrape a living where they were to be able to take over anyone else's land. As usual, it was probably a case of (in the words of the old song), "It's the rich that gets the pleasure, but the poor that gets the blame". :|


lol! Probably so very true. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> One reason I don't wear scarves and shawls is becuase they always fall off- this would have it work cut off falling off even me. After all the clothes I normally wear don't fall off- you'll be relieved to know! Better not let David see this post- it might give him ideas. As he's away little liklihood of that.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend at, -7.7c/ 18f. The sun is trying to come out.
> 
> Coffee this morning.
> 
> Gentle hugs and healing thoughts to all those in need.


Oh I love that tray and coffee, reminds me of the seaside, sweaters, and a nice breeze blowing. Thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In that case they may have been the victims of the religious intolerances from the 17th century or so. Someone on the Tea Party can trace their way back to about the Pilgrim Fathers, is that you, June? We have dates on one side only going back to about 1650, but still in Scotland, and I seem to remember someone mentioned they had a connection to royalty, in which case the claim could be back to Adam and Eve.


No, my mother's family were here in 1607 with the first English settlers in Jamestown, Virginia. Those Pilgrims were Johnny-come-latelys who didn't get to the New World until around 1620. A lot of people don't realize they were really trying to get to the Jamestown settlement and either were blown off-course or had a really bad navigator!! We were already settled in by then with large plantations and had started importing slaves.(The last nothing to brag about since it came back in a couple of hundred years and bit us on the bum!) Of course, a lot of people came over as indentured servants for several years so their passages would be paid for.
I always joked my father's side of the family, the McGuriman's were probably horse thieves and had to leave the country...no proof of anything like that,of course.
Sorry, didn't mean to bore everyone with a book...way too wordy today.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me, I was not blaming ALL English men! Just get a bit het up about some of the injustices of history at times. Some of my relatives are seriously into the Independence for Scotland. Out here it is just part of the rich tapestry of history.


We, here in the U.S. are guilty of stealing lands from the Indians and then killing them if they dared to object. Nothing to be proud of!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There was a saying this a.m. on TV that holding a grudge is like fighting to the death (of an animal) and then digging it up again, giving it CPR to revive it, and then kill and bury it all over again and again.



Poledra65 said:


> That's just the thing, she doesn't live. Sad really. And that is probably a main reason she is only an aquaintance.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the coffee and pictures to start the day...now off for some of the real stuff. I have so many things partially done that today is the day that things get washed, blocked and hopefully dried and put together....pictures soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I love that tray and coffee, reminds me of the seaside, sweaters, and a nice breeze blowing. Thank you.


Sitting there sharing with a special someone enjoying the view. 
:-D you are welcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have given Jamie instructions along with the rest of my bunch to let people know if something were to happen to me. I have had that in place since KP crashed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, David and Marla know to let someone know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well todays mug just gets in today as it is almost 1130pm.
> This one is actually pre my mug collecting days. David and the girls went to the Barossa Valley pre 1996 and bought back this mug. The Barossa is a wine growing region close to Adelaide. Adelaide is surronded by 3 main wine grwing regions. the Barossa is the oldest. It was settled within only a few years of Adelaide being settled. It was settled by German immigrants who left Germany to escape religious persecution. To this day it still has a high proportion of people of German descent. during WWII many of the places had their names changed- many of which have reverted to their orginal names again.


I love that each mug is a learning experience for us. Please keep them coming Darowil, loving it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wonderful!!!! How long are they keeping her? 
How is you neck holding up? 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love to go out and get photos after an ice storm, everything looks absolutely amazing. My bunch went out after the last one, my oldest made it onto the news. He had on his shorts, running shoes and a light jacket. This kid never gets cold even now only wears a light jacket to walk to work.


  Must be that Canadian blood running through his veins?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, feel so much better, last night was hard for me, but today is a new day and I am ready for it. Hands feel good, so you know that knitting is in the wind :lol: have my coffee and ready to start. Pray all feel good and at peace today the sun is shinning and I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So glad that you are feeling much better today. Hope the day goes this well all day. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks June- I'll keep that in mind!


I won't be far away either, Marla is working that day until 4pm our time and we don't know if David will be on the road or not.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yep, Kleenex here too, but Band-Aids tend to be Elastoplasts (although we do have the brand name Band-Aid too) Also Hoovers (vacuum cleaners).


And Biros, Jiffy bags etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am loving the temps right now, puts me in the christmas spirit. I get more knitting done and baking too. Most people think I'm crazy but have always been a cooler weather gal.


I'm going to try to keep that spirit going. I want to start decorating for Christmas, but I won't do that to David quite yet. lolol....I am going to start baking and putting things in the freezer. I need to pull out the rest of my cook books that have my holiday recipes in. Last night I was able to use the chunky cowl I had made for myself while walking to Marlas', it was so warm, I was enjoying being able to wear it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello, waiting for my dear friend to arrive. I've been a little down lately...anniversary of my mom's passing - 3 years now * * sigh * *
> 
> Dear friend says we ARE going out to lunch and will settle in and knit here for the afternoon
> 
> ...


Mothers are always missed. My mother's been gone for almost 20 yrs and, a lot of times, I'll think I'll ask Mama about that..before I remember I can't.
Hope your friend takes you to a delicious lunch and you have a lovely afternoon chatting and knitting.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A neat idea to do with the the little ones for chirstmas decorations. I am going to see about the grands making some of these.
> 
> http://blog.craft-e-corner.com/2012/11/so-easy-6-step-pledge-glitter-ornaments.html


Those are great, if I had young ones around for the holidays, we'd make those also. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Somehow, I see Seth and DJ covered in glitter. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It sure was a bad day for most of us. I thought I'd lose track of the friends I'd made on here seems how I had only a couple people knew how to contact me outside of TP.


It was awful!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My bunch made all kinds would recover things with contact paper instead of getting a new one. Now the grands are doing the same along with duct tape. It is amazing some of the stuff people make with it.


And they have duct tape squares now too, they are 12"x12" I think. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds like your place was rather lively for a bit. Almost as bad as the dogs trying to run across the hardwood floor this morning.
> Good morning


 :lol: :lol: Yes, it was interesting. Buster does that sometimes, he forgets that trying to run across slick wood floors just doesn't work, he's not the brightest bulb in the pack, but he's sweet. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Working on my second cup too. the rest of the house drank the whole pot and had to make more now they off to school and work.


 :shock: Thank goodness that it doesn't take long for a pot to brew.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you--I will revise!
> 
> And thanks to all for your comments. It will likely be a couple of days before I get it blocked--DD gets in tomorrow night, and of course we will have lots of talking to do!
> 
> ...


You are not excited about DDs' pending arrival are you? lolol... I can't blame you, I'd be super amped too. 
Have fun. Hugs


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's just the thing, she doesn't live. Sad really. And that is probably a main reason she is only an aquaintance.


You are exactly right. But she's a contradiction, if there ever was one. She can find fault with every thing but then, last winter workmen were coming to her grandson's new condo to put in new flooring before he moved in. She made a special trip over there a couple of miles away with a coffee maker and the makings for coffee for the workmen! So you never really know with her. I just can't be that way...takes too much effort to stay mad.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We, here in the U.S. are guilty of stealing lands from the Indians and then killing them if they dared to object. Nothing to be proud of!
> JuneK


A very sad truth. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There was a saying this a.m. on TV that holding a grudge is like fighting to the death (of an animal) and then digging it up again, giving it CPR to revive it, and then kill and bury it all over again and again.


 :thumbup: That's about it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sitting there sharing with a special someone enjoying the view.
> :-D you are welcome.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There was a saying this a.m. on TV that holding a grudge is like fighting to the death (of an animal) and then digging it up again, giving it CPR to revive it, and then kill and bury it all over again and again.


Amen!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You are exactly right. But she's a contradiction, if there ever was one. She can find fault with every thing but then, last winter workmen were coming to her grandson's new condo to put in new flooring before he moved in. She made a special trip over there a couple of miles away with a coffee maker and the makings for coffee for the workmen! So you never really know with her. I just can't be that way...takes too much effort to stay mad.
> JuneK


Yah, me too, live and let live, and all that, I just don't have that time, and energy is better spent chatting with you all and knitting/crocheting/sewing/shopping and just having a life in general. I just love to be happy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm finally caught up, so I need to get out of my jammies and ready to head over to Marlas' to take care of dogs. See you all in a while. Hugs.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH just mentioned that my birthday next year will be 12-13-14....


~~~I used to give my students a riddle re my birthday....they always knew the day & month but not the year....I told them my birthday was "consecutive numbers, save the last which skipped by one". They knew I was January 23 (1-2-3)...the next consecutive number is 4, then skip one -5...so the next number is 6....12346 1-23-46.
They had to understand "consecutive". Some got it. :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Me too Jynx -- the worst day was when I walked by the mirror and saw my mother -- it really hit home that I have grown old - the problem is I don't feel old inside, it is just the outside that is deteriorating.! Oh well.
> 
> It is amazing we still carry our insecurities, and our worries and our dreams.


~~~Welcome to the Club :!: :!: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't heard of that. It *is* a neat idea. My mother has never discarded a book in her life. I have set up one of her rooms as a library.... a comfy chair, a small table for a drink, a good light and ALL the books..... We only save certain authors and special ones at our house, as space is becoming a problem..... We just have too many books, if there is such a thing. Love books.


~~~Yes...space is a problem. I should get rid of more books. I have connected with a group that sends books to women in prison. They can only take paperback books, but I have been able to unload lots of books that way. They take all kinds of books. If anyone wants a connection to them, let me know.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for the explanation.... I just hate the waiting. I have had many biopsies and have never had to wait quite that long.... about 3-4 days max.... Good thing I've been so lucky because I'm not the best at patience when it comes to test results. I pick up the CT-scan report before I see my oncologist.... He hates that, but I want to read it at my leisure and know what questions I want to ask. His interpretation of the results and mine don't always jive...


~~~good for you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Doctors need to be trained to tune into their patients. For me that is always a key factor in selecting a doctor.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> There was a saying this a.m. on TV that holding a grudge is like fighting to the death (of an animal) and then digging it up again, giving it CPR to revive it, and then kill and bury it all over again and again.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yah we don't have farmers we have heads of cabbages.


~~~ :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It was awful!! :thumbup:


How long ago was this? Obviously before I joined.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess you and I both grew up with the saying "Don't cut off your nose to spite your face". I would miss this group terribly. Glad you made the decision to stay and put up with us mere mortals........


~~~I'm glad, too....what I garner from this group is so much more than what rattles me. Mere mortals all...we have a rich variety of imperfections...and a richer variety of talents & hearts!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are preliminary shots--the full view and the i-cord. I have to block it, which will bring out the edging a lot more.


It looks fabulous, Sorlenna. You do beautiful work.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We, here in the U.S. are guilty of stealing lands from the Indians and then killing them if they dared to object. Nothing to be proud of!
> JuneK


I completely agree with that!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately she was not high enough up the ladder for her experience to have any effect.


~~~too bad....those are the kinds of folks we need....those with understanding!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale in some ways is paying a higher price than I am.


~~~hard to say....both of you are being hurt, and we find it so unfair, and mean-spirited, and SO many other adjectives. Don't forget you are wrapped in the hugs of the KTP {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}. If we could storm her house, we would! You continue to be in our prayers.
Love, CArol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be so wonderful...may not have enough snow by then---but I'll crush up some packing peanuts (Or DGS will!) on the living room floor and you can make snow angels.


~~~Can you imagine the mess :?: :?: :?: Those peanuts stick EVERYWHERE! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, David and Marla know to let someone know.


That is a good to have someone let others know.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Must be that Canadian blood running through his veins?


I think it has to be and he takes after his mother. I have only gotten my long pants out in the last day or two. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to try to keep that spirit going. I want to start decorating for Christmas, but I won't do that to David quite yet. lolol....I am going to start baking and putting things in the freezer. I need to pull out the rest of my cook books that have my holiday recipes in. Last night I was able to use the chunky cowl I had made for myself while walking to Marlas', it was so warm, I was enjoying being able to wear it.


I have compiled the list of cookies and sweets we are making this year, if I keep adding to thought I will not get them finished in time. I am hoping to have the tree set up in the next week. Found some cute little tardis ornaments I want to make, they are crocheted. Glad your cowl keeps you warm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> and they did agree to wait until after the new ktp started on Friday before they split the pages.
> 
> sam


Now that is good news. It makes it much easier to reply to others for those of us that are always running behind.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great, if I had young ones around for the holidays, we'd make those also. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Somehow, I see Seth and DJ covered in glitter. lolol


They can get covered in glitter using glitter glue not sure how they manage it but they do Nicholas isn't much better though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it has been around for a while. Rafiki has put alot of work into it.


Just received my copy and she is still updating. What a great gift to us all. I was just bookmarking, but missed so many....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> So lovelythat she had a peaceful end.
> Just received an email from our church, a couple (who I don't know as they are new and go to a different service to me) had their first child, a little boy boy 4 weeks ago and he went to heaven last Sunday. Sounds like no problems until about a week ago.


That has to be the hardest of all.... I hope they can look at his short life as a blessing to have had a chance to know him... But so hard.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I agree - you don't get the service you used to - for the prices they charge you would think you would get more. I would be more comfortable in the Hilton and probably not pay as much.
> 
> sam


There was a page going around my group about staying in a hotel with room service, instead of a retirement place --- it would be so much cheaper!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was awful!! :thumbup:


And they have duct tape squares now too, they are 12"x12" I think. 
Yes, it was interesting. Buster does that sometimes, he forgets that trying to run across slick wood floors just doesn't work, he's not the brightest bulb in the pack, but he's sweet. lolol
Thank goodness that it doesn't take long for a pot to brew.

It is a day I never want to repeat.  
Yes they do Chrissy has bought the duct tape to make things for her friends. 
Kiwi is getting so old she has a hard time walking across the floor. Luna is just always in a hurry  
Less than 3 minutes for a fresh pot of brew


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think what you have in mind may be BookCrossing (BookCrossing.com). I did use it for a while, but never 'found' any books and never had any feedback on those I 'released', so I never knew whether they had found a good home, or had been thrown in the bin by a cleaner. We also have a group in the UK, which may also exist elsewhere, called ReadItSwapIt. You list books you are willing to swap on the site and if someone wants one of your books and they list something that you want, a postal swap is arranged. I occasionally use that.
> 
> I love my Kindle, but still buy books, mostly from charity shops. Yesterday, I was in a local one, and picked up a novel by Barbara Kingsolver and another by Eudora Welty for just £1 for the two!


~~~~Right....BookCrossing. I never had any response on that, either. We just hope  I'll check out ReadItSwapIt.
Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night,
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


~~~Beautiful photos....all 3 of 'em! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Mystery of the leaves is solved so prettily! And thanks for the frosty views too.
> Its a bit chilly here too but not frosty, and lovely blue skies with white clouds right now (12 C)
> I only got back from England yesterday due to fog here cancelling Monday's flight, so am now catching up, and sad to see that there is a little Trouble in Paradise. I also got worrying news about an Alderney friend who thought she had gall stones, but has been told that it's probably liver cancer, secondary to the cancer in her eye which she had removed last year. Please send her whatever prayers and wishes you can spare. She has been through a lot.
> 
> ...


Glad you are home and will send healing vibes and prayers for your friend. 
She surely hasnhadna rough go. Hope they are able to treat the liver.....


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi friends. My prayers and good thoughts to one and all. 

A funny thing happened last night ....

I had once asked Mom that should anything ever happen to Dad, would she remarry. She laughed and told me "half the time I don't want the husband I have, why the hell would I EVER want another one". I guess that was her way of saying no.

Now Dad was always something of a flirt, but knowing full well that Mom would have cheerfully killed him had he strayed, he was always a faithful husband.

Mom passed away just over a year ago. Dad has no hobbies, and really didn't bother with anyone except Mom. I offered on many occasions to teach him to knit, but Dad being more than a wee bit stubborn wasn't having any of it. 

Well, dad has found a hobby..... A widow living in the same retirement community as he. She is a lovely woman. Very nice and she treats dad well. He once again has a reason to get out of bed in the morning and sounds more mentally alert than he has in a very long time. 

I should probably have pointed out earlier, Mom was more of a "till hell freezes over" rather than "till death do us part" kind of gal and lets just say, she wouldn't be smiling down from heaven on Dads newfound joy.

Last night I told Dad how happy I was that he is happy, and how good it is to hear a smile in his voice again.

Just before bedtime last night my tea cup fell off my snack tray. It was near the edge but I didn't think I knocked the tray. DH looked at me and laughingly said "ghosts", which is our joking excuse when something falls over that we didn't think we hit.

Then once we got to sleep, we were awakened by a mighty crash. We both got up, I went for the front door, he for that back, fully expecting for one of us to encounter an intruder. The handle on the bag of recycling (full of glass sparking water bottles, I swear) had broken and the bag had fallen from the hook.

DH looked at me and said his normal "ghosts". I told him yep, and I know exactly which one and boy is she pissed.....

Gigi


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> How long ago was this? Obviously before I joined.


It was 2nd of June last year.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My bunch made all kinds would recover things with contact paper instead of getting a new one. Now the grands are doing the same along with duct tape. It is amazing some of the stuff people make with it.


I am sure I read on here a while ago that you in the States get duct tape in lots of different colours and designs. I certainly wish we did - it is brilliant stuff, but only comes, as far as I know, in metallic grey. I must research it: maybe there is a source of something more interesting over this side of the pond.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I just did a Gwennie. Do I get bonus points?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There was a page going around my group about staying in a hotel with room service, instead of a retirement place --- it would be so much cheaper!


Isn't there an American lady who lives year round on a cruise ship? I'm sure I read about her somewhere. She says it's cheaper than a nursing home!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi friends. My prayers and good thoughts to one and all.
> 
> A funny thing happened last night ....
> 
> ...


LOL!! I never know what to expect when I start one of your posts!!! I started to type that your absent Mom would have to 'live' with it....but realized that was definitely not right and would be a really big goof!!!!!
Hope your dad enjoys his new girl-friend!
Watch out for that particular ghost!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gigi, that's a brilliant story! So glad that you're happy for your dad too. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am sure I read on here a while ago that you in the States get duct tape in lots of different colours and designs. I certainly wish we did - it is brilliant stuff, but only comes, as far as I know, in metallic grey. I must research it: maybe there is a source of something more interesting over this side of the pond.


The colours are amazing and the patterns. Chrissy and I try to buy the new ones that come out, we make stuff for the grands. They like to cover everything. When we were at Punkin Chinkin two of the teams borrowed Chrissy's frog duct tape. They thought it was neat.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi friends. My prayers and good thoughts to one and all.
> 
> A funny thing happened last night ....
> 
> ...


Good for your Dad! :thumbup: :thumbup: Poor Mum - she'll get used to it! She'll have to!! Like it or lump it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi friends. My prayers and good thoughts to one and all.
> 
> A funny thing happened last night ....
> 
> ...


Good for your Dad! :thumbup: :thumbup: Poor Mum - she'll get used to it! She'll have to!! Like it or lump it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> As I recall, the main perpetrators of the Highland Clearances were the Duke and Duchess of Sutherland, who certainly were English, although rewarded for 'services rendered' with Scottish lands and titles. No doubt they had already squeezed dry most of those living on their English estates before they moved onto the Scots! Certainly greedy and clearly English, but I am afraid history is full of such injustices. I am not sure how your Scottish relatives would react to the findings of a poll I read recently, which showed that a rather higher percentage of the English are in favour of Scottish independence than are the Scots! :roll:


I usually just sit back and watch as the opinions start to flow, I have friends and relatives on both sides of the fence. So it is wiser perhaps to be neutral.
Every time I hear the margin of error for Opinion Polls, and the tiny number polled, I wonder how anyone can rely on them. So much can depend on how the questions are worded.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi friends. My prayers and good thoughts to one and all.
> 
> A funny thing happened last night ....
> 
> ...


That made me chuckle! My dad died before my mum, but I am sure if he had not, she would have been coming back from the grave to make sure he had no more fun in life without her! I hope your mum will get over it soon and let you get on with your life in peace


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually just sit back and watch as the opinions start to flow, I have friends and relatives on both sides of the fence. So it is wiser perhaps to be neutral.
> Every time I hear the margin of error for Opinion Polls, and the tiny number polled, I wonder how anyone can rely on them. So much can depend on how the questions are worded.


And in any case, only the Scots get to vote on this, so it really matters not one jot what the English think!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure that the Highland Clearances were instigated by the very wealthy, Scots as well as English (sorry if I'm wrong, Julie). I can vaguely remember something in John Prebble's book on the subject declaring that many of the absentee highland Lairds were in fact upwardly mobile Scots who moved to high society in London. So, again the top few percent in wealth terms did not have a conscience when their actions affected the ordinary population, and cared more for their sheep!


No you are not wrong, there are many instances of Clans selling out neighbours and traditional enemies- for English money. The sheep's fleeces, of course were the grist for the textile mills. I guess the meat fed the wealthy too- I have read that the workers were lucky to get the dripping from the roasts of the 'big house' cooked on Sundays. So much for our ideas of the traditional Sunday roast!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Isn't there an American lady who lives year round on a cruise ship? I'm sure I read about her somewhere. She says it's cheaper than a nursing home!


My sister told me about her. I think she has ambitions to follow suit. In her case, it would have to be a cruise that allowed unlimited quantities of red wine and smoking in all areas!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll send them some of mine....our Sr. Center has a book table where people bring their books and take what they want so I keep that one pretty well stocked, but FIL had a whole stockpile that I need to get to someone so would love the address information.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yes...space is a problem. I should get rid of more books. I have connected with a group that sends books to women in prison. They can only take paperback books, but I have been able to unload lots of books that way. They take all kinds of books. If anyone wants a connection to them, let me know.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> No, my mother's family were here in 1607 with the first English settlers in Jamestown, Virginia. Those Pilgrims were Johnny-come-latelys who didn't get to the New World until around 1620. A lot of people don't realize they were really trying to get to the Jamestown settlement and either were blown off-course or had a really bad navigator!! We were already settled in by then with large plantations and had started importing slaves.(The last nothing to brag about since it came back in a couple of hundred years and bit us on the bum!) Of course, a lot of people came over as indentured servants for several years so their passages would be paid for.
> I always joked my father's side of the family, the McGuriman's were probably horse thieves and had to leave the country...no proof of anything like that,of course.
> Sorry, didn't mean to bore everyone with a book...way too wordy today.
> JuneK


It is interesting that you are able to trace your family so far back- and it is only a very small book! Looks larger on the small box we type into, always!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We, here in the U.S. are guilty of stealing lands from the Indians and then killing them if they dared to object. Nothing to be proud of!
> JuneK


I am sure many things happening today will embarrass our descendants, and the pro's and con's will be debated. There is always good and bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I won't be far away either, Marla is working that day until 4pm our time and we don't know if David will be on the road or not.


That is good to know- maybe we could talk on Skype?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~too bad....those are the kinds of folks we need....those with understanding!


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you are home and will send healing vibes and prayers for your friend.
> She surely hasnhadna rough go. Hope they are able to treat the liver.....


Thanks so much Dreamweaver. I spoke to my friend just now, and she gets the biopsy results at hospital next week, but the oncologist warned her that they think its secondaries from the melanoma in her eye, so I think it must be highly likely or they would say nothing. She's apparently quite upbeat about it, just says she wants to know the prognosis. I don't think I would be so together in her situation. Makes me feel so fortunate not to have anything very serious to complain of, and sort of guilty too. Not only does she have problems but her younger daughter developed a brain tumour in her teens (non malignant, but caused a lot of problems by pressing on areas of the brain). She lost her sight, and her short time memory but is very clever and uses all sorts of tricks to live an independant life, like using a timer and reminders on her phone to recall things, and she has a wonderful guide dog. She left home in her twenties to live with a friend on the mainland, uses Braille and works whenever she can but hasn't a permanent job. Sorry to bring even more problems to the table, but I know you will all help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~hard to say....both of you are being hurt, and we find it so unfair, and mean-spirited, and SO many other adjectives. Don't forget you are wrapped in the hugs of the KTP {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}. If we could storm her house, we would! You continue to be in our prayers.
> Love, CArol il/oh


At least I am able to make my own decisions, whereas I feel he is totally under their control, I really did not want to live my life to another's whim.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

a winter tip for cleaning ice off the windows of your vehicles .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> And in any case, only the Scots get to vote on this, so it really matters not one jot what the English think!


and from what I can gather Scottish opinion is quite divided.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Gigi, that's a brilliant story! So glad that you're happy for your dad too. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually just sit back and watch as the opinions start to flow, I have friends and relatives on both sides of the fence. So it is wiser perhaps to be neutral.
> Every time I hear the margin of error for Opinion Polls, and the tiny number polled, I wonder how anyone can rely on them. So much can depend on how the questions are worded.


I agree, Julie. A lot of time the margin of error is more than the difference between the answers!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, I have caught up at last! Got one load of washing on the line- a second just about to go to it's last rinse, sunny day with cloud.Ringo enjoys the days when he can run freely in and out. He has his eye on the cats- I see next door is home. I must settle down and start knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree, Julie. A lot of time the margin of error is more than the difference between the answers!
> JuneK


And when you compare the proportion of the total population that they have surveyed, it just does not come up to being significant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks so much Dreamweaver. I spoke to my friend just now, and she gets the biopsy results at hospital next week, but the oncologist warned her that they think its secondaries from the melanoma in her eye, so I think it must be highly likely or they would say nothing. She's apparently quite upbeat about it, just says she wants to know the prognosis. I don't think I would be so together in her situation. Makes me feel so fortunate not to have anything very serious to complain of, and sort of guilty too. Not only does she have problems but her younger daughter developed a brain tumour in her teens (non malignant, but caused a lot of problems by pressing on areas of the brain). She lost her sight, and her short time memory but is very clever and uses all sorts of tricks to live an independant life, like using a timer and reminders on her phone to recall things, and she has a wonderful guide dog. She left home in her twenties to live with a friend on the mainland, uses Braille and works whenever she can but hasn't a permanent job. Sorry to bring even more problems to the table, but I know you will all help.


That is what friends are for!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least I am able to make my own decisions, whereas I feel he is totally under their control, I really did not want to live my life to another's whim.


I have no doubt you made the right decision, Julie. She who cannot be named would have made your life hell, yet there would probably have been little you could have done to make things better for Fale. In some ways, it might have been worse, as he would have been caught in the middle of the inevitable conflict. I do hope you are soon able to get some news, and that it will be reassuring for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is interesting that you are able to trace your family so far back- and it is only a very small book! Looks larger on the small box we type into, always!


As I've mentioned before, my oldest daughter has become obsessed with genealogy and has traced my mother's family back to, I think, she said King John...so far as I'm concerned, not an ancestor to brag about. But I guess this far from the actual events, who knows if the information we get is correct. Doesn't make a lot of difference....that genealogy and a couple of dollars will buy me a cup of coffee!! If there was ever any wealth in my family, they managed to spend it all!! That was my mother's mother's side.
My mother's father's side was a little more interesting, I think, although she couldn't trace it very far back. It seems that my great-great grandmother (not sure if that's the correct number of greats) listed no father's name on her son's birth certificate and was a housekeeper to a fairly wealthy farmer. So we really have no idea who the father of her illegitimate baby was....
You never know what you'll dig up.....LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure many things happening today will embarrass our descendants, and the pro's and con's will be debated. There is always good and bad.


And, right or wrong, the victor is usually the one we get the information from! I know...what a terrible sentence.
Sam, the English teacher, will probably cringe when he reads it!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have no doubt you made the right decision, Julie. She who cannot be named would have made your life hell, yet there would probably have been little you could have done to make things better for Fale. In some ways, it might have been worse, as he would have been caught in the middle of the inevitable conflict. I do hope you are soon able to get some news, and that it will be reassuring for you.


I did speak a little last night with Fofoa, but she did not know or was not saying how he is- rather unsatisfactory, in upshot. I must go hang out the washing!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks so much Dreamweaver. I spoke to my friend just now, and she gets the biopsy results at hospital next week, but the oncologist warned her that they think its secondaries from the melanoma in her eye, so I think it must be highly likely or they would say nothing. She's apparently quite upbeat about it, just says she wants to know the prognosis. I don't think I would be so together in her situation. Makes me feel so fortunate not to have anything very serious to complain of, and sort of guilty too. Not only does she have problems but her younger daughter developed a brain tumour in her teens (non malignant, but caused a lot of problems by pressing on areas of the brain). She lost her sight, and her short time memory but is very clever and uses all sorts of tricks to live an independant life, like using a timer and reminders on her phone to recall things, and she has a wonderful guide dog. She left home in her twenties to live with a friend on the mainland, uses Braille and works whenever she can but hasn't a permanent job. Sorry to bring even more problems to the table, but I know you will all help.


It makes me realize how small and petty my problems are. What wonderful, independent women! Much to be admired.
Will pray for your friend.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think it has to be and he takes after his mother. I have only gotten my long pants out in the last day or two. :roll:


 :thumbup: :roll: :shock: Good Lord. lol...Well, I can't really say much, I wore capri yoga pants today, it's 50 F.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have compiled the list of cookies and sweets we are making this year, if I keep adding to thought I will not get them finished in time. I am hoping to have the tree set up in the next week. Found some cute little tardis ornaments I want to make, they are crocheted. Glad your cowl keeps you warm.


I need to pull out the recipes for cheddar cheese bread and cherry eggnog bread as well as a couple others, don't worry y'all, I'll post the recipes as soon as I find them. I can't wait to see your Tardis ornaments.  I need to get hangers for the outside lights and a few other things before I start decorating, but I need to go through things, I know we need new lights, but need to ask D what he wants, he gets picky. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They can get covered in glitter using glitter glue not sure how they manage it but they do Nicholas isn't much better though.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> As I've mentioned before, my oldest daughter has become obsessed with genealogy and has traced my mother's family back to, I think, she said King John...so far as I'm concerned, not an ancestor to brag about. But I guess this far from the actual events, who knows if the information we get is correct. Doesn't make a lot of difference....that genealogy and a couple of dollars will buy me a cup of coffee!! If there was ever any wealth in my family, they managed to spend it all!! That was my mother's mother's side.
> My mother's father's side was a little more interesting, I think, although she couldn't trace it very far back. It seems that my great-great grandmother (not sure if that's the correct number of greats) listed no father's name on her son's birth certificate and was a housekeeper to a fairly wealthy farmer. So we really have no idea who the father of her illegitimate baby was....
> You never know what you'll dig up.....LOL!
> JuneK


On Dad's side we go back to three brothers who managed to kill about 11 of their neighbours in a dispute over water rights- not surprisingly they changed their name to avoid punishment, and fled the scene. this was in 1503 but the actual link has been lost. One diligent genealogist managed to get back to about 1550 on her line.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> And they have duct tape squares now too, they are 12"x12" I think.
> Yes, it was interesting. Buster does that sometimes, he forgets that trying to run across slick wood floors just doesn't work, he's not the brightest bulb in the pack, but he's sweet. lolol
> Thank goodness that it doesn't take long for a pot to brew.
> 
> ...


Poor Kiwi... Getting old is not for the weak at heart, even if you're a doggie. 
I love my Keurig. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what friends are for!


Thanks, Julie. I hope you get news of Fale before much longer - such a cruel situation for you. And hope someone steps up to take Ringo whilst you have your op. So you can get it over with. Are there any support groups that might be able to help find you some assistance with this? Do the pet rescue people have fosterers for dogs? Wish I could help out....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Back in and what a lovely day  . Walked and enjoyed the weather. Feel so much better. Nothing like a good walk to clear the head and make the heart happy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I am consistently amazed at how independent the human spirit can be as evidenced by your friend's daughter. My DD is a teacher for the visually impaired and she has constant stories of people and what they accomplish. It's always a worry after a person has had one cancer diagnosis...its coming back in one way or another is always in the back of the mind--like waiting for the other shoe to fall and it's always an unknown. Very heartbreaking for your friend and hope they have a good treatment plan and prognosis for her.



TNS said:


> Thanks so much Dreamweaver. I spoke to my friend just now, and she gets the biopsy results at hospital next week, but the oncologist warned her that they think its secondaries from the melanoma in her eye, so I think it must be highly likely or they would say nothing. She's apparently quite upbeat about it, just says she wants to know the prognosis. I don't think I would be so together in her situation. Makes me feel so fortunate not to have anything very serious to complain of, and sort of guilty too. Not only does she have problems but her younger daughter developed a brain tumour in her teens (non malignant, but caused a lot of problems by pressing on areas of the brain). She lost her sight, and her short time memory but is very clever and uses all sorts of tricks to live an independant life, like using a timer and reminders on her phone to recall things, and she has a wonderful guide dog. She left home in her twenties to live with a friend on the mainland, uses Braille and works whenever she can but hasn't a permanent job. Sorry to bring even more problems to the table, but I know you will all help.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> a winter tip for cleaning ice off the windows of your vehicles .


That sounds great! I'll be making up a bottle soon. Thanks for that tip x


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It makes me realize how small and petty my problems are. What wonderful, independent women! Much to be admired.
> Will pray for your friend.
> JuneK


Thank you June for your prayers. I feel quite helpless in the situation but know that greater powers will determine the outcome.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> No, my mother's family were here in 1607 with the first English settlers in Jamestown, Virginia. Those Pilgrims were Johnny-come-latelys who didn't get to the New World until around 1620. A lot of people don't realize they were really trying to get to the Jamestown settlement and either were blown off-course or had a really bad navigator!! We were already settled in by then with large plantations and had started importing slaves.(The last nothing to brag about since it came back in a couple of hundred years and bit us on the bum!) Of course, a lot of people came over as indentured servants for several years so their passages would be paid for.
> I always joked my father's side of the family, the McGuriman's were probably horse thieves and had to leave the country...no proof of anything like that,of course.
> Sorry, didn't mean to bore everyone with a book...way too wordy today.
> JuneK


Oh no this is good stuff. Love history. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Even the lipstick matches----looks great and I'll bet very warm with the extra texture that the felting creates.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi friends. My prayers and good thoughts to one and all.
> 
> A funny thing happened last night ....
> 
> ...


Okay, I got to "a funny thing happened last night" and started to giggle. lolol
Oh dear, you Mom is not happy, but at least Dad is, it's so good that he has someone to spend time with and enjoy things with again. Maybe put anything glass in a padded container for a few months, or years. 

My grandmother(Peg), was my dads stepmother, I loved her to death when I was a child but when I got older and reality set in, I realized she was not a nice person unless it served her purposes. I still love her, but....
Anyway, that is who Marla accidentally inherited the house and stuff from, only because after my dad passed, Peg didn't get around to changing her will back. But that is an entirely different story. Anyway, Marla was having issues with the hot water heater, it kept being turned off, and cupboard doors were being open. 
She told her to go away, go back to her grave. 
I had a dream on night, about Peg, it was a very unsettling dream, then I had another the next night, in my sleep, I told her to go away, she was dead. Then, now this is the weird thing, My poor DH came home one day after work and asked if my Grandmother was... describing her, :shock: She went from bothering Marla and I to bothering David. lolol... I think she visited him again and he told her to go away. I don't typically believe in Ghosts as ghosts perse, but she was definitely haunting us. lol
When Marla was thinking about not getting the gastric bypass surgery, she couldn't smell anything but my dads' cigarette smoke for days, until she made the appt, then it stopped, but she smelled it anywhere she was or went, in the car even, I couldn't smell it, but she sure could. Anytime she's going to not do something that would be good for her, she can smell the smoke, as soon as she makes the good decision, it goes away. 
:roll:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that you are feeling much better today. Hope the day goes this well all day. :thumbup:


Yes, it is. Thanks :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think I just did a Gwennie. Do I get bonus points?


Double points?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The colours are amazing and the patterns. Chrissy and I try to buy the new ones that come out, we make stuff for the grands. They like to cover everything. When we were at Punkin Chinkin two of the teams borrowed Chrissy's frog duct tape. They thought it was neat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good to know- maybe we could talk on Skype?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :roll: :shock: Good Lord. lol...Well, I can't really say much, I wore capri yoga pants today, it's 50 F.


   I was out in my shorts this morning it has gotten colder so now I have more sensible pants on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


Both you and the cowl are beautiful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I still get my hometown newspaper -- but it's usually a week later than the issue date. This week's issue was all about my Dad's family and there were pictures of the 6 brothers who were all serving in the military at the same time. It was so special to open the paper and see those 6 smiling faces. My Dad (the oldest) and two other brothers did not serve. The only one of the 6 brothers still living is the priest/monk who is at a monastery/abbey just north of me. All six of these brothers came home safely, but one brother was killed in a plane crash when he was only 27. The anniversary of that crash was the end of October and the local paper carried a re-print of the account of that crash and of Uncle Bob's obituary. Very nostalgic to be reading family history in the last 3 editions of the paper. Quite timely.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to pull out the recipes for cheddar cheese bread and cherry eggnog bread as well as a couple others, don't worry y'all, I'll post the recipes as soon as I find them. I can't wait to see your Tardis ornaments.  I need to get hangers for the outside lights and a few other things before I start decorating, but I need to go through things, I know we need new lights, but need to ask D what he wants, he gets picky. :shock:


Those breads sound delish, will be watching for the receipts.  
I will post a photo when I finish with them, I plan on starting one tonight. Might even make one or two in crochet cotton to go on packages. 
Sara-Mae's DH is going to dig out the lights for me this weekend and hope to get them hung as well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi friends. My prayers and good thoughts to one and all.
> 
> A funny thing happened last night ....
> 
> ...


LOL LOL great story. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks so much Dreamweaver. I spoke to my friend just now, and she gets the biopsy results at hospital next week, but the oncologist warned her that they think its secondaries from the melanoma in her eye, so I think it must be highly likely or they would say nothing. She's apparently quite upbeat about it, just says she wants to know the prognosis. I don't think I would be so together in her situation. Makes me feel so fortunate not to have anything very serious to complain of, and sort of guilty too. Not only does she have problems but her younger daughter developed a brain tumour in her teens (non malignant, but caused a lot of problems by pressing on areas of the brain). She lost her sight, and her short time memory but is very clever and uses all sorts of tricks to live an independant life, like using a timer and reminders on her phone to recall things, and she has a wonderful guide dog. She left home in her twenties to live with a friend on the mainland, uses Braille and works whenever she can but hasn't a permanent job. Sorry to bring even more problems to the table, but I know you will all help.


What a wonderful out look for her to have and she's obviously passed that on to her daughter, they serve to remind us that we must be grateful for everyday we have, the ups and downs and the inbetweens, because if we didn't have them, we wouldn't have anything. Prayers for a positive out come. I'm grateful that you shared them with us, it is good to be reminded that when things seem to have run completely off the rails, that there are others who have worse things going on but still manage to keep their grace, faith, and hope. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> a winter tip for cleaning ice off the windows of your vehicles .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> As I've mentioned before, my oldest daughter has become obsessed with genealogy and has traced my mother's family back to, I think, she said King John...so far as I'm concerned, not an ancestor to brag about. But I guess this far from the actual events, who knows if the information we get is correct. Doesn't make a lot of difference....that genealogy and a couple of dollars will buy me a cup of coffee!! If there was ever any wealth in my family, they managed to spend it all!! That was my mother's mother's side.
> My mother's father's side was a little more interesting, I think, although she couldn't trace it very far back. It seems that my great-great grandmother (not sure if that's the correct number of greats) listed no father's name on her son's birth certificate and was a housekeeper to a fairly wealthy farmer. So we really have no idea who the father of her illegitimate baby was....
> You never know what you'll dig up.....LOL!
> JuneK


:shock: LOL!
Hmmm.... Leaves a lot to the imagination though. You might be related to that wealth farmer.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Kiwi... Getting old is not for the weak at heart, even if you're a doggie.
> I love my Keurig. :thumbup:


My poor Kiwi is getting old and finds is hard, this winter seems to be worse for her. :-( :-(


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


That looks wonderful!!! You look all dressed up like you need some place to go. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was out in my shorts this morning it has gotten colder so now I have more sensible pants on.


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Those breads sound delish, will be watching for the receipts.
> I will post a photo when I finish with them, I plan on starting one tonight. Might even make one or two in crochet cotton to go on packages.
> Sara-Mae's DH is going to dig out the lights for me this weekend and hope to get them hung as well.


That's a great idea, starch them and they should hold up pretty well. :thumbup: 
It is nice to have a handyman around. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> a winter tip for cleaning ice off the windows of your vehicles .


Thanks good to know, will do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My poor Kiwi is getting old and finds is hard, this winter seems to be worse for her. :-( :-(


Wonder if some condroitin(sp) would help her, it helps Marlas' old dog and he moves much better when taking it. I think Walmart even has it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Our hospital does not allow you to bring in your own medications. They also did not provide the supplements that I normally take that were listed on the medication/supplement sheet they requested. I will say that the rehab place sent home the rest of what had been ordered for me.... They now give a little bag of toiletries... The "spit up" basis and plastic tub are no longer in the room. They really had to scramble when I threw up... Sorry, that is TMI, but it was rather a foolish economy. All the bedding had to be changed and me and the thing they now use is not adequate.... AND they couldn't find it....
> I did make DH bring me my own pillow. Those plastic things they use these days may be easy to clean, but they sure are hot and not restful at all. Forget about a sponge bath. They hand you a package that has been heated in the microwave and you are on your own for the most part..... I had a nurse once tell me that I should treat a hospital stay as though I was staying in an expensive hotel.... Well, it is a hotel I would not book again!!!!!


I had my own pillow too... I hate those pillows in hospital! Far too hot. I never had to do my own sponge baths though. The nurses where I was were brilliant. I remember having a BIG bowl to be sick into... I was so attached to that bowl. LOL. But I always had it on hand, never out of reach.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 120. Now i must go and have shower and get moving. 7.45am here. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm all caught up, David called a while ago and said he would probably be home sometime tonight between 8 and 10pm. YAY!! I hope. 
I spent a very productive 2 hours at Marlas', she had training this morning and then she goes to work after that so I don't know if she'll be home until midnight. But I got the sunroom all cleared out, floors mopped and stuff put in the detached garage that needed to go, and moved everything around so it's usable space now. Got the living room cleared out and swept and mopped, the dog kennels moved back to the sunroom where they are supposed to be, we moved them when they were doing the renovations. Oh, I need to take kitchen pics tonight, am making a reminder in my phone right now, for tonight. 
So now I need to clean my house.  See y'all in a few hours.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


Now that is lovely, and you look just beautiful. You are such a beautiful lady, inside and out. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


It's lovely ...... and so are you and the hats! You really suit a hat, I don't, as my gran would have said, I don't have the face for a hat!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just a quick note as I am dog sitting and need to get there. 
Shirley love your pic and your cowl.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds great! I'll be making up a bottle soon. Thanks for that tip x


I am going to try it next time there is ice on my truck. Someone told me it works on the sidewalk as well. I am want to try it on the deck as well, hope it works.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


One very elegant lady!! Shirley, you look fabulous x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonder if some condroitin(sp) would help her, it helps Marlas' old dog and he moves much better when taking it. I think Walmart even has it.


It is just because she has never been able to walk easily on hardwood floors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sugar...Not sure why mom won't take the vit.A. other than she says it makes her sick and I'm thinking she feels that at her age she should be allowed to do what she wants, but I'm hoping my sisters will be able to get her to do what she should as it is us that will have to care for her. She sure won't listen to me.
> 
> Wonder how Gwen is doing after sleeping in a chair. I'm assuming that's what they have but don't know for sure. Some are nicer than others, so I hope hers opened up like a bed.
> 
> Hope Marianne won't be too sore today and will get good reports..


Many people get upset stomachs from taking pills of any kind without food. Maybe your mom has had a bad experience? Mom said that the pain meds made her throw up and she wound
T take them any more. I gave her the exact thing, but a different color and shape and told her she had to eat with it, no problem.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


Great.... And now long does she stay in hospital and now are you?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Your birthday is the same as my DD,  you to are a lot alike, speak you minds.LOL LOL


She has "foot in moth" syndrome too? Actually, I am usually pretty good - but don't ask me if you don't want an unvarnished answer!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, feel so much better, last night was hard for me, but today is a new day and I am ready for it. Hands feel good, so you know that knitting is in the wind :lol: have my coffee and ready to start. Pray all feel good and at peace today the sun is shinning and I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Glad you are feeling better. There are some days that just do us in and we all have them...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On Dad's side we go back to three brothers who managed to kill about 11 of their neighbours in a dispute over water rights- not surprisingly they changed their name to avoid punishment, and fled the scene. this was in 1503 but the actual link has been lost. One diligent genealogist managed to get back to about 1550 on her line.


"never know what you'll dig up"!!!LOL! I think something like that is much more interesting than tracing an ancestor that happened to be born in the royal bed! And like my illegitimate ancestor...when I think about it I wonder who I'm kin to without realizing it....family history is interesting if we don't take it too seriously.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks good to know, will do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am going to use it will make my life easier for sure.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you June for your prayers. I feel quite helpless in the situation but know that greater powers will determine the outcome.


I've come to realize how helpless I am and I think that's why my faith is so strong...knowing someone much greater is in charge.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


What a lovely picture...our lovely lady and beautiful accessories!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I got to "a funny thing happened last night" and started to giggle. lolol
> Oh dear, you Mom is not happy, but at least Dad is, it's so good that he has someone to spend time with and enjoy things with again. Maybe put anything glass in a padded container for a few months, or years.
> 
> My grandmother(Peg), was my dads stepmother, I loved her to death when I was a child but when I got older and reality set in, I realized she was not a nice person unless it served her purposes. I still love her, but....
> ...


At least, Peg listened when you told her to go away! And sounds like your dad is still looking out for Marla!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: LOL!
> Hmmm.... Leaves a lot to the imagination though. You might be related to that wealth farmer.


Yep, and that will do me as much good as being related to King John!!ROFL!
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS! A Gwenie. Wish we could have had a note from Gwen today...hope she and Marianne are doing well.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Many people get upset stomachs from taking pills of any kind without food. Maybe your mom has had a bad experience? Mom said that the pain meds made her throw up and she wound
> T take them any more. I gave her the exact thing, but a different color and shape and told her she had to eat with it, no problem.....


Unfortunately, taking pain meds with food didn't help me so that's not always helpful! But so glad it helped her.
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastitch said:


> Dear cousin's problem has to do with her ileostomy and the food she eats just running right through her. There is a treatment plan in place and she hasn't lost any weight since Monday. I'm wondering if she will find that her back and knee will hurt less, now that she's 61 pounds lighter.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day...I will check in later


Yes, the higher the stoma is on the intestines, the less time for any absorption of nutrients. Hope this can be resolved with supplements, different foods, etc.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, taking pain meds with food didn't help me so that's not always helpful! But so glad it helped her.
> JuneK


I'm about ready to break down and take something, though I hate to. I've had a stupid headache all day. Bleah.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite sewing box is one from DH's grandmother. It's a cookie tin that has been covered with orange/yellow/white Contact paper. We made all kinds of things - book binders, etc. with that stuff. Now people are making all kinds of things out of printed duct tape..same concept really!!


We actually used the Contact paper to make a graphic design on our living room wall.... The wall was peach and we had a racing stripe of avocado, harvest gold and orange running up the wall and over the Roy's. blue couch and ending in the corner....... Bet the people who bought the house just loved us!!!! (Actually, artist DH did this while I was a work and his friend wouldn't leave until he saw my reaction... He was sure I would kill him?. No biggie for me, always something going through his head.)


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

How did the Tea Party jump from page 115 yesterday to 150 today? I never get to read all of it anymore.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I used to give my students a riddle re my birthday....they always knew the day & month but not the year....I told them my birthday was "consecutive numbers, save the last which skipped by one". They knew I was January 23 (1-2-3)...the next consecutive number is 4, then skip one -5...so the next number is 6....12346 1-23-46.
> They had to understand "consecutive". Some got it. :lol:


Clever......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Can you imagine the mess :?: :?: :?: Those peanuts stick EVERYWHERE! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's for sure. My group are very fond of the bubble wrap that is used a lot nowadays. They love to stomp on it and pop it! R


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't there an American lady who lives year round on a cruise ship? I'm sure I read about her somewhere. She says it's cheaper than a nursing home!


I don't know but I have seen the ships that are made specifically for that.... They are fabulous and like a little town.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is just because she has never been able to walk easily on hardwood floors.


Ohhh, that explains a lot, maybe she needs some knitted socks with the stuff on the bottoms to keep her paws stable.  I may have to play with that idea myself. lol And you need hobbles for her sister? lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL!! I never know what to expect when I start one of your posts!!! I started to type that your absent Mom would have to 'live' with it....but realized that was definitely not right and would be a really big goof!!!!!
> Hope your dad enjoys his new girl-friend!
> Watch out for that particular ghost!
> JuneK


My FIL had a string of girlfriends when he was in retirement living. He had a car, loved to eat out and was an Irish talker... Not to mention one of the few men in residence.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> At least, Peg listened when you told her to go away! And sounds like your dad is still looking out for Marla!!
> JuneK


Well, I didn't really give her a choice, I excised her in the name of the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost. lolol...
Sorry, don't intend to offend anyone, it was just the only think I could think of to keep her gone and it worked before when I had a dark spirit visit me in my bedroom one night. The cat layed on my chest hissing, he felt/saw it too, that was years ago in Kodiak.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks wonderful!!! You look all dressed up like you need some place to go. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I had my 'sweats on' under the hat and scarf. Gayle wanted a picture as she thinks she wants a cowl.

I don't think I will make any more hats and scarves for awhile -- will make a couple more felted slippers and that should do it for the felting - I also have a pair of socks I started on the needles too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I had my 'sweats on' under the hat and scarf. Gayle wanted a picture as she thinks she wants a cowl.
> 
> I don't think I will make any more hats and scarves for awhile -- will make a couple more felted slippers and that should do it for the felting - I also have a pair of socks I started on the needles too.


LOLOL!!! Well, you sure looked good to us!
I have to find a felted slipper pattern to make David some to sleep in when he's on the road, well, in the semi on the road. :roll: He was complaining that his feet stick out and get cold so I told him I'd make him some. If you all have any patterns that are fairly easy and quick, I'll take any ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's lovely ...... and so are you and the hats! You really suit a hat, I don't, as my gran would have said, I don't have the face for a hat!


For some reason I have always liked hats-- I think partly because of our Weather here in Alberta. Will likely wear less if we do go to British Columbia.

That is my last 'fashion show' for awhile ( :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :shock: :twisted:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bedtime here. I can't believe we're up to page 151 and it's only Wednesday! I'm off to bed now - could you please curtail the chat while I'm asleep or I'll never catch up tomorrow! LOL Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yep, and that will do me as much good as being related to King John!!ROFL!
> JK


LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bedtime here. I can't believe we're up to page 151 and it's only Wednesday! I'm off to bed now - could you please curtail the chat while I'm asleep or I'll never catch up tomorrow! LOL Love and hugs to all xx


LOLOL!!! I go to bed thinking the same thing every night, no luck so far.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> She has "foot in moth" syndrome too? Actually, I am usually pretty good - but don't ask me if you don't want an unvarnished answer!!!!


People know where they stand with you - which is a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I cleaned out the fridge, found a ton of stuff for the compost bin and a bunch for recycling, got the dishes done,  
I did not realize how many dirty dishes we had, I say that like someone else has been here with me. :roll: 

Now I need to go do counters and floors, had to stop and eat lunch, it's 330p and had just realized I was hungry.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks so much Dreamweaver. I spoke to my friend just now, and she gets the biopsy results at hospital next week, but the oncologist warned her that they think its secondaries from the melanoma in her eye, so I think it must be highly likely or they would say nothing. She's apparently quite upbeat about it, just says she wants to know the prognosis. I don't think I would be so together in her situation. Makes me feel so fortunate not to have anything very serious to complain of, and sort of guilty too. Not only does she have problems but her younger daughter developed a brain tumour in her teens (non malignant, but caused a lot of problems by pressing on areas of the brain). She lost her sight, and her short time memory but is very clever and uses all sorts of tricks to live an independant life, like using a timer and reminders on her phone to recall things, and she has a wonderful guide dog. She left home in her twenties to live with a friend on the mainland, uses Braille and works whenever she can but hasn't a permanent job. Sorry to bring even more problems to the table, but I know you will all help.


I am with your friend?. I always prefer to know the diagnosis so I can decide how I am going to attack or react... I don't know that I could be upbeat though. If the cancer can be eradicated, she has an excellent example in her daughter on what is possible without sight. My two greatest fears have always been losing my sight and losing these of my hands... Breathing is now on the list as well...... We all have our gremlins. Hope she gets SOME good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> People know where they stand with you - which is a good thing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm about ready to break down and take something, though I hate to. I've had a stupid headache all day. Bleah.


You've just gotten to worked up about your DD coming home this evening. Breath...  You don't want a migraine when she gets home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I didn't really give her a choice, I excised her in the name of the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost. lolol...
> Sorry, don't intend to offend anyone, it was just the only think I could think of to keep her gone and it worked before when I had a dark spirit visit me in my bedroom one night. The cat layed on my chest hissing, he felt/saw it too, that was years ago in Kodiak.





Poledra65 said:


> You've just gotten to worked up about your DD coming home this evening. Breath...  You don't want a migraine when she gets home.


My grandmother hung around a bit, until finally one day I said, "Yes, I'm mad at you for leaving me, but I'm a big girl, and I'll get over it. You need to move on now." I stopped feeling her presence after that.

DD gets back tomorrow (Thursday) night...but I think it's a combo of work and not enough sleep that did it. I did take an ibuprofen (just one, and if that doesn't help, I will be able to take another in a bit). I try to start with the minimum and hope for the best. LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


Looks great and it felted very nicely. Love your hat.....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Looks great and it felted very nicely. Love your hat.....


I really like both the cowl and hat--love, love, love hats myself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello friends. Sorry I didn't post much earlier today but was on my tablet and it was being contrary. Marianne is doing very well; sore but that is to be expected. She was released this morning and I got her home around 11 this morning. She is on a regular diet a tolerated; will probably stick to soft foods for a few days. Says it feels so much better being able to breath and swallow and not having the tumor blocking her throat. Doctor was pleased that there was minimal swelling. She did run a slight fever this morning (101) but dropped down to 99 shortly afterwards. Doctors said to just watch it and if it went up again to call his office immediately. LOVED her doctor! Explained everything and very cordial; wonderful bedside manner. Results will be in by the first of the week and IF anything bad will immediately go back into surgery. IF that happens (which we are thinking positively that it will not) then he will remove the rest of the thyroid, she will take a radioactive pill and that will take care of it completely. We are looking at the positive that it will be benign. 

To answer your question the chair made into a bed and considering I woke every time nurses came in right along with Marianne it was okay. In terms of my neck, I was sore but it was because I got rear ended on the way up to Marianne's. Yeah, a dummy wasn't paying attention as we sat in line at McDonald's and she ran right into me. Fortunately no damage to car and just feel a bit achy in my neck. And, I did take a mild pain med with me so took it last night. I got home right at noon today and went to bed. Slept for 4 and 1/2 hours; like a rock. Only other incident while I was as hospital with Marianne was I managed to dump a full cup of coffee into my knitting bag. Fortunately it was this morning and my neck pillow was on top and absorbed most of the coffee. What little bit of yarn did get a soaking can be washed easily. 

Shirley I love the felted cowl. It is beautiful. I am almost finished the one (not felted) that I've been making. Did a lot of knitting at the hospital. 

Like everyone else in this region, we got hit with the cold temps last night. It got down to 24 F by this morning and today only reached 45 F. I've got a small fire going in the wood stove. Don't like cold weather. In fact, I need to go stoke the fire now. Take care...gweniepooh


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> She has "foot in moth" syndrome too? Actually, I am usually pretty good - but don't ask me if you don't want an unvarnished answer!!!!


That is supposed to be mouth........


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! Well, you sure looked good to us!
> I have to find a felted slipper pattern to make David some to sleep in when he's on the road, well, in the semi on the road. :roll: He was complaining that his feet stick out and get cold so I told him I'd make him some. If you all have any patterns that are fairly easy and quick, I'll take any ideas. :thumbup:


Check out Chickkies felted slipper workshop -- I have used her striped slipper pattern but added a good sized cuff and you add l/3 of the length and l/4 around the circumference. it looks huge and i am always nervous that i have it too large. just make sure you use only l00%natural wool. lots of information on both the felting workshops (felting with Gin Red and felted slippers with Chickkie)- read from page one on each. I received, as I have mentioned before a big box of l00% wool from Charlotte as well as felting books (such a nice thing for her to do) so I really have had fun with it.

Actually my first pair were too wide so I drew a pattern on a piece of white sheeting cotton and matched them by adding l/3 to the length of my foot, and I reduced the width from my original pattern . That way you can go by laying the work in progress onto the drawn foot size. so take a drawing of his foot and then add the amount (%) around it and it should work. Let me know when you get them ready to felt. I would suggest that you go to a dollar store and buy a mesh bag that has a zipper.

will be happy to let you know how I felt when yu are ready. I always seem to do it differently than the instructions but I do have good luck with the felting.

lots of fun


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne is doing very well; sore but that is to be expected. She was released this morning and I got her home around 11 this morning. She is on a regular diet a tolerated; will probably stick to soft foods for a few days. Says it feels so much better being able to breath and swallow and not having the tumor blocking her throat.


Thanks for the update, and you take care, too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, taking pain meds with food didn't help me so that's not always helpful! But so glad it helped her.
> JuneK


Sorry it doesn't help. I have one friend who is so sensitive, there is hardly a medication she can take. It doesn't make for an easy time when she is ill...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I did buy the fish lips sock heel instructions as I plan on making some more socks over the winter. I haven't read through them yet, but has anyone here done those? The instructions were just $1, so I figured they're worth a try, as I still pretty much stink at neat short rows and wraps.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! Well, you sure looked good to us!
> I have to find a felted slipper pattern to make David some to sleep in when he's on the road, well, in the semi on the road. :roll: He was complaining that his feet stick out and get cold so I told him I'd make him some. If you all have any patterns that are fairly easy and quick, I'll take any ideas. :thumbup:


Another big help is hunter's sox inside those slippers. DH gets really cold feet and those help him not get shin splints when out about in the winter....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the update, and you take care, too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (to Gwen)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello friends. Sorry I didn't post much earlier today but was on my tablet and it was being contrary. Marianne is doing very well; sore but that is to be expected. She was released this morning and I got her home around 11 this morning. She is on a regular diet a tolerated; will probably stick to soft foods for a few days. Says it feels so much better being able to breath and swallow and not having the tumor blocking her throat. Doctor was pleased that there was minimal swelling. She did run a slight fever this morning (101) but dropped down to 99 shortly afterwards. Doctors said to just watch it and if it went up again to call his office immediately. LOVED her doctor! Explained everything and very cordial; wonderful bedside manner. Results will be in by the first of the week and IF anything bad will immediately go back into surgery. IF that happens (which we are thinking positively that it will not) then he will remove the rest of the thyroid, she will take a radioactive pill and that will take care of it completely. We are looking at the positive that it will be benign.
> 
> To answer your question the chair made into a bed and considering I woke every time nurses came in right along with Marianne it was okay. In terms of my neck, I was sore but it was because I got rear ended on the way up to Marianne's. Yeah, a dummy wasn't paying attention as we sat in line at McDonald's and she ran right into me. Fortunately no damage to car and just feel a bit achy in my neck. And, I did take a mild pain med with me so took it last night. I got home right at noon today and went to bed. Slept for 4 and 1/2 hours; like a rock. Only other incident while I was as hospital with Marianne was I managed to dump a full cup of coffee into my knitting bag. Fortunately it was this morning and my neck pillow was on top and absorbed most of the coffee. What little bit of yarn did get a soaking can be washed easily.
> 
> ...


So glad for the report and knowing the Dr. Is thorough and even has a plan that is tolerable even if there is bad news. Of course, we all know Marianne can handle anything, but good news would sure me nice and I'm expecting it... I want her to have a true Thanksgiving.

I would think you had been hanging with me... Getting rear ended while minding you business. So sorry you had a shock to your sensitive neck, but glad it wasn't worse...

I once had a cat pee on a quilt I was doing... So hard to wash just one area... Glad that not much yarn was wet..... Get some more rest tonight. You earned it and deserve it......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the long post...I'm sure you're probably still in some pain. Take it easy and get as much rest as you can. It's so great of you to be with Marianne during her surgery and I'm thinking positive thoughts too. A very young friend of mine had to have her thyroid removed due to cancer and was further treatment, but 5 years later and all is still great. She's on meds to replace the thyroid function, but many of us over 60 are on thyroid pills too.



Gweniepooh said:


> Hello friends. Sorry I didn't post much earlier today but was on my tablet and it was being contrary. Marianne is doing very well; sore but that is to be expected. She was released this morning and I got her home around 11 this morning. She is on a regular diet a tolerated; will probably stick to soft foods for a few days. Says it feels so much better being able to breath and swallow and not having the tumor blocking her throat. Doctor was pleased that there was minimal swelling. She did run a slight fever this morning (101) but dropped down to 99 shortly afterwards. Doctors said to just watch it and if it went up again to call his office immediately. LOVED her doctor! Explained everything and very cordial; wonderful bedside manner. Results will be in by the first of the week and IF anything bad will immediately go back into surgery. IF that happens (which we are thinking positively that it will not) then he will remove the rest of the thyroid, she will take a radioactive pill and that will take care of it completely. We are looking at the positive that it will be benign.
> 
> To answer your question the chair made into a bed and considering I woke every time nurses came in right along with Marianne it was okay. In terms of my neck, I was sore but it was because I got rear ended on the way up to Marianne's. Yeah, a dummy wasn't paying attention as we sat in line at McDonald's and she ran right into me. Fortunately no damage to car and just feel a bit achy in my neck. And, I did take a mild pain med with me so took it last night. I got home right at noon today and went to bed. Slept for 4 and 1/2 hours; like a rock. Only other incident while I was as hospital with Marianne was I managed to dump a full cup of coffee into my knitting bag. Fortunately it was this morning and my neck pillow was on top and absorbed most of the coffee. What little bit of yarn did get a soaking can be washed easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, caught up and need to talk with DH about Thanksgiving before I return DD's call.

Mom doesn't hurt at all, but the kidney stone is still there in the form of sludge and some is above the stent. He hopes that comes down in case he has to go back in and scope everything out. The stent stays in and I have to take her back the afternoon before Thanksgiving.... Darn... Sure hope we don"t end up with another surgery, especially before the holidays. I'm in the weeds already without more things happening.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought it too...everyone raves about this heel. I haven't tried the sweet tomato heel yet either...so many things I've yet to work on. Doing a maple leaf today with wraps and turns in every row, but never talks about picking up the wrapped piece---is that an automatic thing to do per one video I watched or would it tell me specifically in the pattern? Can't tell yet if it's working or not...the leaf is done on angle so haven't enough finished to be able to tell where I'm at.



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I did buy the fish lips sock heel instructions as I plan on making some more socks over the winter. I haven't read through them yet, but has anyone here done those? The instructions were just $1, so I figured they're worth a try, as I still pretty much stink at neat short rows and wraps.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We bought some alpaca socks which were expensive (over $20/pair), but DH and I both love them!!! They feel bulky yet we can still wear out shoes with them. Soft, snuggly and very warm.



Dreamweaver said:


> Another big help is hunter's sox inside those slippers. DH gets really cold feet and those help him not get shin splints when out about in the winter....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I bought it too...everyone raves about this heel. I haven't tried the sweet tomato heel yet either...so many things I've yet to work on. Doing a maple leaf today with wraps and turns in every row, but never talks about picking up the wrapped piece---is that an automatic thing to do per one video I watched or would it tell me specifically in the pattern? Can't tell yet if it's working or not...the leaf is done on angle so haven't enough finished to be able to tell where I'm at.


I did try the sweet tomato heel once but would have to watch the video over a few more times before it "sticks," I'm sure (I ended up frogging that sock for other reasons).

I would pick up the wraps. It seems odd that the pattern wouldn't say that if it does tell you to wrap.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We bought some alpaca socks which were expensive (over $20/pair), but DH and I both love them!!! They feel bulky yet we can still wear out shoes with them. Soft, snuggly and very warm.


Ooh, I made some for myself last year...one got thrown in the washer and felted.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just popped in to say good night.

Shirley, I love the hat and the slippers.

Gwen, hope you get a good rest, best wishes to Marianne.

Gigi loved your ghost story :thumbup: 

Sorry fm fog won't let me remember any more.

Lovely sunset again this evening. Night night and tender hugs to all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello friends. Sorry I didn't post much earlier today but was on my tablet and it was being contrary. Marianne is doing very well; sore but that is to be expected. She was released this morning and I got her home around 11 this morning. She is on a regular diet a tolerated; will probably stick to soft foods for a few days. Says it feels so much better being able to breath and swallow and not having the tumor blocking her throat. Doctor was pleased that there was minimal swelling. She did run a slight fever this morning (101) but dropped down to 99 shortly afterwards. Doctors said to just watch it and if it went up again to call his office immediately. LOVED her doctor! Explained everything and very cordial; wonderful bedside manner. Results will be in by the first of the week and IF anything bad will immediately go back into surgery. IF that happens (which we are thinking positively that it will not) then he will remove the rest of the thyroid, she will take a radioactive pill and that will take care of it completely. We are looking at the positive that it will be benign.
> 
> To answer your question the chair made into a bed and considering I woke every time nurses came in right along with Marianne it was okay. In terms of my neck, I was sore but it was because I got rear ended on the way up to Marianne's. Yeah, a dummy wasn't paying attention as we sat in line at McDonald's and she ran right into me. Fortunately no damage to car and just feel a bit achy in my neck. And, I did take a mild pain med with me so took it last night. I got home right at noon today and went to bed. Slept for 4 and 1/2 hours; like a rock. Only other incident while I was as hospital with Marianne was I managed to dump a full cup of coffee into my knitting bag. Fortunately it was this morning and my neck pillow was on top and absorbed most of the coffee. What little bit of yarn did get a soaking can be washed easily.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are home safely - Can't believe someone rear ended you! You rest your neck. I am glad Marianne can speak and Prayers are with her from us all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:shock: Yet another school hooting, this time in Pittsburgh. No fatalities yet, but 1 severe head injury reported. News have victims as teens, no word yet on shooter.

Peace to anyone affected by this.

:-D On happier note, so happy to hear about successful surgreies.

To anyone waiting for a family member to go on final journey, {{{{{hugs}}}}} and support. Praying for peaceful passing and happy memories.

To everyone else, thoughts, prayers, healing vibes, unspoken support and an ear to listen.

On completely different note, storm season has started on east coast of Australia. Great storm last night, made it nice and cool for sleeping. My only problem is that I seem to have left a back window down. So now my car is full of steam and stinks of wet carpet. It is now in garage with windows down, 1 door open and fan blasting on high into it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ohhh, that explains a lot, maybe she needs some knitted socks with the stuff on the bottoms to keep her paws stable.  I may have to play with that idea myself. lol And you need hobbles for her sister? lol


I may have to try that this winter. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie. I hope you get news of Fale before much longer - such a cruel situation for you. And hope someone steps up to take Ringo whilst you have your op. So you can get it over with. Are there any support groups that might be able to help find you some assistance with this? Do the pet rescue people have fosterers for dogs? Wish I could help out....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll sort out the appointment first- then see how long they will take to do the op- could be a good six months!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> For some reason I have always liked hats-- I think partly because of our Weather here in Alberta. Will likely wear less if we do go to British Columbia.
> 
> That is my last 'fashion show' for awhile ( :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :shock: :twisted:


I know what you mean about hats, I love them. My Chrissy looks great in any hat she wears.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bedtime here. I can't believe we're up to page 151 and it's only Wednesday! I'm off to bed now - could you please curtail the chat while I'm asleep or I'll never catch up tomorrow! LOL Love and hugs to all xx


Sweet dreams 
Hugs back to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like a winner to me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I cleaned out the fridge, found a ton of stuff for the compost bin and a bunch for recycling, got the dishes done,
> I did not realize how many dirty dishes we had, I say that like someone else has been here with me. :roll:
> 
> Now I need to go do counters and floors, had to stop and eat lunch, it's 330p and had just realized I was hungry.


I was the only one here today and still seemed like there was a lot of dishes at the end of the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> "never know what you'll dig up"!!!LOL! I think something like that is much more interesting than tracing an ancestor that happened to be born in the royal bed! And like my illegitimate ancestor...when I think about it I wonder who I'm kin to without realizing it....family history is interesting if we don't take it too seriously.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a lovely picture...our lovely lady and beautiful accessories!!
> JuneK


ditto


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm about ready to break down and take something, though I hate to. I've had a stupid headache all day. Bleah.


They really slow you down, don't they? Hope you get some relief.
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My FIL had a string of girlfriends when he was in retirement living. He had a car, loved to eat out and was an Irish talker... Not to mention one of the few men in residence.....


I live in an independent senior apartment building. It's a regular apt. building....just have to be at least 55 to live here. And, yes, the women far outnumber the men. BUT, our early morning coffee group that gets together each morning has about 4 men and only 2 women including myself who are there every morning. Guess most of the women sleep in! We sure enjoy our small get together.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My grandmother hung around a bit, until finally one day I said, "Yes, I'm mad at you for leaving me, but I'm a big girl, and I'll get over it. You need to move on now." I stopped feeling her presence after that.
> 
> DD gets back tomorrow (Thursday) night...but I think it's a combo of work and not enough sleep that did it. I did take an ibuprofen (just one, and if that doesn't help, I will be able to take another in a bit). I try to start with the minimum and hope for the best. LOL


I guess I was trying to telepathically get her home a day earlier. 
Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I didn't really give her a choice, I excised her in the name of the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost. lolol...
> Sorry, don't intend to offend anyone, it was just the only think I could think of to keep her gone and it worked before when I had a dark spirit visit me in my bedroom one night. The cat layed on my chest hissing, he felt/saw it too, that was years ago in Kodiak.


And cats sometime stare intently over your shoulder and make you wonder what they see that you can't and should you be worried??
Whatever works...and sounds like what you did was the right thing!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello friends. Sorry I didn't post much earlier today but was on my tablet and it was being contrary. Marianne is doing very well; sore but that is to be expected. She was released this morning and I got her home around 11 this morning. She is on a regular diet a tolerated; will probably stick to soft foods for a few days. Says it feels so much better being able to breath and swallow and not having the tumor blocking her throat. Doctor was pleased that there was minimal swelling. She did run a slight fever this morning (101) but dropped down to 99 shortly afterwards. Doctors said to just watch it and if it went up again to call his office immediately. LOVED her doctor! Explained everything and very cordial; wonderful bedside manner. Results will be in by the first of the week and IF anything bad will immediately go back into surgery. IF that happens (which we are thinking positively that it will not) then he will remove the rest of the thyroid, she will take a radioactive pill and that will take care of it completely. We are looking at the positive that it will be benign.
> 
> To answer your question the chair made into a bed and considering I woke every time nurses came in right along with Marianne it was okay. In terms of my neck, I was sore but it was because I got rear ended on the way up to Marianne's. Yeah, a dummy wasn't paying attention as we sat in line at McDonald's and she ran right into me. Fortunately no damage to car and just feel a bit achy in my neck. And, I did take a mild pain med with me so took it last night. I got home right at noon today and went to bed. Slept for 4 and 1/2 hours; like a rock. Only other incident while I was as hospital with Marianne was I managed to dump a full cup of coffee into my knitting bag. Fortunately it was this morning and my neck pillow was on top and absorbed most of the coffee. What little bit of yarn did get a soaking can be washed easily.
> 
> ...


 Wonderful news on Marianne!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, all is going to be fine in the results. :thumbup: :thumbup:

:shock: I hope that was a learning lesson for her to watch what she is doing, she could have really damaged your neck. 
I'm glad you had your pillow on top, hopefully you didn't need it after that, it'd smell really good, but a little soggy for good use. 
I imagine your body was ready for a good rest after everything. 
Hugs


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I cleaned out the fridge, found a ton of stuff for the compost bin and a bunch for recycling, got the dishes done,
> I did not realize how many dirty dishes we had, I say that like someone else has been here with me. :roll:
> 
> Now I need to go do counters and floors, had to stop and eat lunch, it's 330p and had just realized I was hungry.


I guess you are hungry...you did more than a day's work before you even started on YOUR house.
Isn't it amazing how all that old food magically appears in the fridge/?? And trash...my daughter and I generate trash like we're getting paid to make it!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Like everyone else in this region, we got hit with the cold temps last night. It got down to 24 F by this morning and today only reached 45 F. I've got a small fire going in the wood stove. Don't like cold weather. In fact, I need to go stoke the fire now. Take care...gweniepooh[/quote]

Oh, my dear Gwen. I'm so delighted to hear from you. And even better that Marianne is doing so well and is home already. AND that you are home safely, too. I'm so glad the dummy that hit you was in line and not driving on the roads when he/she hit you. Glad it didn't injure your neck more than the soreness.
Will still be praying for Marianne's test results to be what we want. Part of our prayers answered already.
Please be good to yourself and rest. We want you healthy and happy.
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I bought it too...everyone raves about this heel. I haven't tried the sweet tomato heel yet either...so many things I've yet to work on. Doing a maple leaf today with wraps and turns in every row, but never talks about picking up the wrapped piece---is that an automatic thing to do per one video I watched or would it tell me specifically in the pattern? Can't tell yet if it's working or not...the leaf is done on angle so haven't enough finished to be able to tell where I'm at.


Guess I'm one of those strange ones who never have problems with knitting a regular heel...perhaps because that's the one I learned when I was a young teen and didn't have enough sense to know it was supposed to be hard!LOL! Sometimes ignorance is bliss.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say good night.
> 
> Shirley, I love the hat and the slippers.
> 
> ...


Goodnight, dear one. Hope the mind is clear tomorrow and the fibro is a thing of the past. Sleep well.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Check out Chickkies felted slipper workshop -- I have used her striped slipper pattern but added a good sized cuff and you add l/3 of the length and l/4 around the circumference. it looks huge and i am always nervous that i have it too large. just make sure you use only l00%natural wool. lots of information on both the felting workshops (felting with Gin Red and felted slippers with Chickkie)- read from page one on each. I received, as I have mentioned before a big box of l00% wool from Charlotte as well as felting books (such a nice thing for her to do) so I really have had fun with it.
> 
> Actually my first pair were too wide so I drew a pattern on a piece of white sheeting cotton and matched them by adding l/3 to the length of my foot, and I reduced the width from my original pattern . That way you can go by laying the work in progress onto the drawn foot size. so take a drawing of his foot and then add the amount (%) around it and it should work. Let me know when you get them ready to felt. I would suggest that you go to a dollar store and buy a mesh bag that has a zipper.
> 
> ...


Thank you, was going to go get some wool this weekend so that I can get them done so will go to the workshop and get it all set up to start. :thumbup: 
Yours look great!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Another big help is hunter's sox inside those slippers. DH gets really cold feet and those help him not get shin splints when out about in the winter....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: great idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I may have to try that this winter. Thanks for the idea.


They are few and far between but occasionally I have moments of good ideas. :shock: :XD: :XD: 
But I agree, I may try it also, if it works as good as the concept, we might be onto something. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> She has "foot in moth" syndrome too? Actually, I am usually pretty good - but don't ask me if you don't want an unvarnished answer!!!!


Ditto


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was the only one here today and still seemed like there was a lot of dishes at the end of the day.


I think they have babies, or they get up and crawl out on their own. The thing that shocked me was the realization that every butter knife I own was in the sink, I only have 8 but for one person alone in a house for 5 days, that's quite a lot. lolol :roll:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you are feeling better. There are some days that just do us in and we all have them...


I am learning,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I've come to realize how helpless I am and I think that's why my faith is so strong...knowing someone much greater is in charge.
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I live in an independent senior apartment building. It's a regular apt. building....just have to be at least 55 to live here. And, yes, the women far outnumber the men. BUT, our early morning coffee group that gets together each morning has about 4 men and only 2 women including myself who are there every morning. Guess most of the women sleep in! We sure enjoy our small get together.
> JuneK


It's nice that you have a group to get together with each day, what a great way to start the day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well my family have strict instructions to let you lot know if anything should happen to me. (prompted by the Martin Keith situation).


Same here


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And cats sometime stare intently over your shoulder and make you wonder what they see that you can't and should you be worried??
> Whatever works...and sounds like what you did was the right thing!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I went to Church with a friend once, she raved about the church, I went in the door and it took everything within me to not turn and run. The whole service I had just a sense of evil all around me, the whole place, creeped me out so bad, I just sat there silently praying the whole time, once I got out of that place I swore there was no way I would ever enter that place again. Still gives me the heebyjeebies just talking about it. I've been in plenty of churches, all kinds and never felt anything like that before or since, and pray I never do again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I guess you are hungry...you did more than a day's work before you even started on YOUR house.
> Isn't it amazing how all that old food magically appears in the fridge/?? And trash...my daughter and I generate trash like we're getting paid to make it!!
> juneK


 :XD: :XD: Ours is recycling, I have two sm. bags of recycling to go, one bag of just bags, and I actually do try to take my cloth bags most of the time. :shock: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say good night.
> 
> Shirley, I love the hat and the slippers.
> 
> ...


Good night dear lady sleep well and pleasant dreams. 
Gentle hugs and healing energies for you. Sure do hope your FM stops acting up soon, saturday is approaching quickly.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


Very nice! Love the hats, cowl, smile and the lady!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> For some reason I have always liked hats-- I think partly because of our Weather here in Alberta. Will likely wear less if we do go to British Columbia.
> 
> That is my last 'fashion show' for awhile ( :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :shock: :twisted:


 :shock: what!!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the long post...I'm sure you're probably still in some pain. Take it easy and get as much rest as you can. It's so great of you to be with Marianne during her surgery and I'm thinking positive thoughts too. A very young friend of mine had to have her thyroid removed due to cancer and was further treatment, but 5 years later and all is still great. She's on meds to replace the thyroid function, but many of us over 60 are on thyroid pills too.


Many people are on thyroid meds


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is supposed to be mouth........


I knew that, no problem :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think they have babies, or they get up and crawl out on their own. The thing that shocked me was the realization that every butter knife I own was in the sink, I only have 8 but for one person alone in a house for 5 days, that's quite a lot. lolol :roll:


I am sure the dishes reproduce in the sink. We can use all the cups and forks in one day with only a couple people here. When I'm by myself I wash my dishes as soon as I am finished eating.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I made it past the two rows that messed me all up last night, so I hope I'm back on my way with this sweater. It's rewritten/slightly revised pattern of a DROPS sweater (which I had actually made before but it was a job); the collar is different, and it's worked top down, but the basic yoke design seems the same. The yarn is doing most of the work, though.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gwen, you are my hero and I am blessed to see and learn what it means to be a true friend, thanks teacher. :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a wonderful idea. I think I have heard something like this in the past but can't remember the name of an organisation. If it was publicised enough I'm sure lots of people would leave books in public places. Nothing to stop them doing it anyway I suppose! But people are afraid of picking up things that they think belong to someone! Well most people!


~~~you can get labels to put in the books that explain it is okay to take the book.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm too lazy to hold a grudge and/or stay mad. It takes energy for something that does no one any good especially ME. I have an acquaintance who once someone makes her mad NEVER EVER forgives. Even if they apologize. Don't know how she lives like that.
> JuneK


~~~she lives with no friends.....sad to say.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Marianne on regular food now. Waiting for doc to show up.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Going to try to knit, so will talk later, if I can. Much love to everyone, praying peace and healing, laced with joy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I went to Church with a friend once, she raved about the church, I went in the door and it took everything within me to not turn and run. The whole service I had just a sense of evil all around me, the whole place, creeped me out so bad, I just sat there silently praying the whole time, once I got out of that place I swore there was no way I would ever enter that place again. Still gives me the heebyjeebies just talking about it. I've been in plenty of churches, all kinds and never felt anything like that before or since, and pray I never do again.


I have gone into buildings that I couldn't get out of fast enough. I was touring an old house in Louisiana was beautiful inside. I walked into the nursery and started crying, I had to leave. When Dave was showing us around London we walked past a house I had the same reaction, couldn't stop crying. Dave felt bad said he didn't mean to make me cry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We bought these at the alpaca ranch in Oregon and I've washed them in the machine just fine...I air dryed them until almost done and then threw them in the dryer to finish and they're still just fine.



Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, I made some for myself last year...one got thrown in the washer and felted.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Found this online today while checking out receipts. going to try these just for fun. 

Homemade Graham Crackers&#65532;
INGREDIENTS
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for working
1 cup whole-wheat flour
1/2 cup untoasted wheat germ
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 cup unsalted butter, softened (2 sticks)
3/4 cup packed light-brown sugar
2 tablespoons high-quality honey
COOK'S NOTE
Crackers can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature up to 3 days.
DIRECTIONS
STEP 1&#8232;Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Whisk flours, wheat germ, salt, baking soda, and cinnamon in a medium bowl; set aside.
STEP 2&#8232;Put butter, brown sugar, and honey into the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment; mix on medium speed until pale and fluffy, 2 to 3 minutes, scraping down sides of bowl as needed. Reduce speed to low. Add the flour mixture, and mix until combined.
STEP 3&#8232;Turn out dough onto a floured surface, and divide into quarters. Roll out each piece between 2 sheets of floured parchment paper into rectangles a bit larger than 9 by 6 inches, about 1/8 inch thick.
STEP 4&#8232;Using a fluted pastry wheel, trim the outermost edges of each rectangle, and divide into three 6-by-3-inch rectangles. Pressing lightly, so as not to cut all the way through, score each piece in half lengthwise and crosswise, to form four 3-by-1 1/2-inch crackers. Stack parchment and dough on a baking sheet and chill in freezer until firm, about 20 minutes.
STEP 5&#8232;Remove two sheets of dough from freezer. Pierce crackers using the tines of a fork. Transfer to large baking sheets lined with parchment paper. Bake, rotating halfway through, until dark golden brown, 8 to 9 minutes. Repeat with remaining dough. Let cool on sheet 5 minutes; transfer crackers to wire racks to cool completely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't mind the regular heels and am doing them okay....I'm just a gluten for punishment and want to learn as many ways to do something as possible to find the one that I like best.



jknappva said:


> Guess I'm one of those strange ones who never have problems with knitting a regular heel...perhaps because that's the one I learned when I was a young teen and didn't have enough sense to know it was supposed to be hard!LOL! Sometimes ignorance is bliss.
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure the dishes reproduce in the sink. We can use all the cups and forks in one day with only a couple people here. When I'm by myself I wash my dishes as soon as I am finished eating.


 :lol: I think so, wonder if we put a couple dollars in there and left them over night if we'd have the same luck? :roll: Probably not huh?
I try to do that usually, but the last several days, I've been in the knit zone and didn't want to ruin the vibe I had going.  Today on the other hand, I have been in the cleaning zone. I just got back from another trip over to Marlas', I cleaned off all the counters while there, did catboxes again and a few other little things. Oh, I took pictures and a video, I only promised Sam pictures how many weeks ago? :? 
Oh well, better late than never. I'll down load them in a few and post.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I made it past the two rows that messed me all up last night, so I hope I'm back on my way with this sweater. It's rewritten/slightly revised pattern of a DROPS sweater (which I had actually made before but it was a job); the collar is different, and it's worked top down, but the basic yoke design seems the same. The yarn is doing most of the work, though.


Wonderful! :thumbup: I love DROPS, which one are you revising?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have gone into buildings that I couldn't get out of fast enough. I was touring an old house in Louisiana was beautiful inside. I walked into the nursery and started crying, I had to leave. When Dave was showing us around London we walked past a house I had the same reaction, couldn't stop crying. Dave felt bad said he didn't mean to make me cry.


It's strange but true, makes you wonder what happened to make it sad or evil or whatever place. Poor Dave, I bet he was confused as well as feeling bad. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Found this online today while checking out receipts. going to try these just for fun.
> 
> Homemade Graham Crackers￼


Ooh, saved, David and Marla love Graham Crackers and these would be awesome!! :thumbup: 
Thank you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite sewing box is one from DH's grandmother. It's a cookie tin that has been covered with orange/yellow/white Contact paper. We made all kinds of things - book binders, etc. with that stuff. Now people are making all kinds of things out of printed duct tape..same concept really!!


~~~Duct tape is easier to control!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's strange but true, makes you wonder what happened to make it sad or evil or whatever place. Poor Dave, I bet he was confused as well as feeling bad. :shock:


Yes It does make one wonder what happened. He was a bit confused to say the least.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful! :thumbup: I love DROPS, which one are you revising?


Oh, I'm not revising it--someone else already did.  The pattern I'm using is here: http://lookingglassknits.blogspot.com/2007/06/eyelet-baby-cardigan-pattern.html

The original is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/b13-18-jacket-pants-hat-socks-blanket-ball-and-rattle-in-alpaca

I was just taken with it (my BFF's daughter at the time was expecting a girl, so I made it for her).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

An update of the Elizabeth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay Sam, here they are, the pictures of Marlas' kitchen post reno. 
Okay so I'll post the video with commentary instead, easier than posting a bunch of photos. 
Well, it's a 3 minute video and I guess it's too big a file to attach? oh well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, saved, David and Marla love Graham Crackers and these would be awesome!! :thumbup:
> Thank you.


I am trying to find a way for those that can't get graham crackers to be able to maybe taste what they are like and then either make more or find something close to it. When Jamie and I were in London I made cheese cake for a friend and used digestive biscuits because I couldn't find graham crackers. That is where I made ameretto tangerine chesse cake fro the first time. I asked what flavor and that is what I was told. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes It does make one wonder what happened. He was a bit confused to say the least.


I think sometimes it would be interesting to find out the history but then sometimes I think maybe not, I don't want to be more upset than I was to begin with. Poor guy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I'm not revising it--someone else already did.  The pattern I'm using is here: http://lookingglassknits.blogspot.com/2007/06/eyelet-baby-cardigan-pattern.html
> 
> The original is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/b13-18-jacket-pants-hat-socks-blanket-ball-and-rattle-in-alpaca
> 
> I was just taken with it (my BFF's daughter at the time was expecting a girl, so I made it for her).


Oh, I like the revised better too. I saved it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Sam, here they are, the pictures of Marlas' kitchen post reno.
> Okay so I'll post the video with commentary instead, easier than posting a bunch of photos.
> Well, it's a 3 minute video and I guess it's too big a file to attach? oh well.


First love the Elizabeth looking good :thumbup: :thumbup:

love the remake very nice. I found I could only post a one minute video sometimes it will let you post and minute and a half but no longer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am trying to find a way for those that can't get graham crackers to be able to maybe taste what they are like and then either make more or find something close to it. When Jamie and I were in London I made cheese cake for a friend and used digestive biscuits because I couldn't find graham crackers. That is where I made ameretto tangerine chesse cake fro the first time. I asked what flavor and that is what I was told. :-D


 :shock: There are places that don't have graham crackers? I thought they were just something everyone had, like milk, cereal, and stuff. Who knew? I can't imagine not having graham crackers, all the things they are missing, like the graham crust on cheesecake, smores, so many good things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> First love the Elizabeth looking good :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> love the remake very nice. I found I could only post a one minute video sometimes it will let you post and minute and a half but no longer.


I'll retake it in the morning when I go over, I'll just take a couple little ones instead.
Oh, thank you on the Elizabeth, I am loving doing it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think sometimes it would be interesting to find out the history but then sometimes I think maybe not, I don't want to be more upset than I was to begin with. Poor guy.


Oh I'd love to find out the history one day as it is an area where my dad's family is from. Some of the building looked the same as the pictures and paintings my grandma had on her wall.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I'd love to find out the history one day as it is an area where my dad's family is from. Some of the building looked the same as the pictures and paintings my grandma had on her wall.


Oh wow!! Yes, in that case, I agree, now I want to know also. That is so cool. Well, possibly tragic, but cool that things looked the way they looked in the pics and paintings.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: There are places that don't have graham crackers? I thought they were just something everyone had, like milk, cereal, and stuff. Who knew? I can't imagine not having graham crackers, all the things they are missing, like the graham crust on cheesecake, smores, so many good things.


That is what I said and promised next time I'm over to make a cheese cake with graham cracker crust.  Digestive biscuits are a good sub for them I think. 
Think I'd best turn in before I turn into a pumpkin 

Good night all Healing energies and gentle hugs for all those in need. Sweet dreams


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Gwen, you are my hero and I am blessed to see and learn what it means to be a true friend, thanks teacher. :-D


I agree-- Gwen is such a good friend to Marianne - I think it is wonderful that she stayed all night in the room with Marianne after Marianne's surgery. They have such a special relationship and it is wonderful for both.

I know what a comfort she is and what a back up she is to our marianne- Our Prayers are with her for the results to be very very good. Gwen, take care of your neck

Gwen - you get some rest-- we don't want you to get ill.

I got the first of my blocks done for the knitapalooza - I will likely finish the rest after Christmas and get them away.

Our son is retiring on the 22 and we went and bought him a swiss knife and had it engraved with an airplane on one side and his name and work years engraved on the blade. I hope he will like it. He is hard to buy for as are most people now a days. He loved his time with Air Canada so we hope he will like it . He is such a good son and he and his family include us in every way and invited us to move to BC when they do. {If} we are fortunate to have him and his family- he 'looks after us and so does Gayle - their daughter (our grand daughter ) is such a joy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow!! Yes, in that case, I agree, now I want to know also. That is so cool. Well, possibly tragic, but cool that things looked the way they looked in the pics and paintings.


One day I'll learn more about all of it. For now I am happy to have gotten to see it. My grandma was right when she said I would never want to leave if I got the chance to go to London.

Now I really have to sign off


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: Ours is recycling, I have two sm. bags of recycling to go, one bag of just bags, and I actually do try to take my cloth bags most of the time. :shock: :roll:


Kaye -- I have been meaning to tell you how much I admire how you feel about your DSM and what a wonderful help you are to her. You are such a generous and helpful person -- and I think you are a good housekeeper - better than me.

I like your attitude toward life , your step Mother and especially your husband - you contribute. In fact there are so many of the people on the Tea Party that I admire. Nana Caren with her wonderful mothering and grand mothering skills, and every single one of you for your great posts and for sharing your thoughts and dreams and problems and happy times with all of us. What a special place this is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is what I said and promised next time I'm over to make a cheese cake with graham cracker crust.  Digestive biscuits are a good sub for them I think.
> Think I'd best turn in before I turn into a pumpkin
> 
> Good night all Healing energies and gentle hugs for all those in need. Sweet dreams


Good night, sweet dreams. Hugs


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have no doubt you made the right decision, Julie. She who cannot be named would have made your life hell, yet there would probably have been little you could have done to make things better for Fale. In some ways, it might have been worse, as he would have been caught in the middle of the inevitable conflict. I do hope you are soon able to get some news, and that it will be reassuring for you.


~~~ditto


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Kaye -- I have been meaning to tell you how much I admire how you feel about your DSM and what a wonderful help you are to her. You are such a generous and helpful person -- and I think you are a good housekeeper - better than me.
> 
> I like your attitude toward life , your step Mother and especially your husband - you contribute. In fact there are so many of the people on the Tea Party that I admire. Nana Caren with her wonderful mothering and grand mothering skills, and every single one of you for your great posts and for sharing your thoughts and dreams and problems and happy times with all of us. What a special place this is.


Thank you Shirley, my goal is to make my mother proud, she loved everyone, never judged anyone, and always tried to be happy. 
On my housekeeping, LOLOL!! It looks better on paper/screen than it is in reality, I have more than enough dust, but I'm going with the theory that since I'm allergic, no sense stirring it up more than necessary. lol, I do keep the main things dusted, like the tv and the table. :roll: I figure that since David works so hard, I should at least have a halfway presentable place for him to come home to. Now on Marlas' house, I love her to death, but we both know that housekeeping is NOT her cup of tea, or coffee or anything else. lol...If I don't do it, she will do the things that need done in order to function, but other than that... disaster. lol. She usually washes her own dishes, and does her laundry and make her bed, except since her back surgery I help her until she's completely healed. It all evens out, she buys me yarn and stuff. lolol... I'll scrub toilets in a public restroom for yarn. lol, I'm such a yarn whore. lol :shock: oops, didn't meant to type that out loud, sorry if I upset anyone.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


~~~love the cowl & hats.....but more so...love the light in your eyes :!: :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm learning all I need to know to be a good grandma when the time comes, from you all. I just hope that I get to. 
I wish I had know you all, especially NanaCaren, when my son was young, lots of good things/ideas going on there that would have been a great benefit while raising Christopher. But we're here now. How great an international family are we!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I got to "a funny thing happened last night" and started to giggle. lolol
> Oh dear, you Mom is not happy, but at least Dad is, it's so good that he has someone to spend time with and enjoy things with again. Maybe put anything glass in a padded container for a few months, or years.
> 
> My grandmother(Peg), was my dads stepmother, I loved her to death when I was a child but when I got older and reality set in, I realized she was not a nice person unless it served her purposes. I still love her, but....
> ...


~~~woah....'fraid to say anything! ;-)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~love the cowl & hats.....but more so...love the light in your eyes :!: :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> :shock: what!!!!! :thumbdown:


I think I have posted quite enough pictures of myself on KP this past while. I seem to see myself everywhere -- I have been helping some people to do the Russian cowls so have pictures there --too. Enough is enough!

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

As you might have read the workshop happenings today, Darowil is going to teach her repeat classes, magic loop and the dead fish hat. I just opened an information thread and we will be unlocking it and asking people to post questions just as if it was a new workshop. We are doing 4 of them before Christmas so it will be a lot less work for the teachers and us. Tamara Ell has the only new workshop planned from now to Christmas and it is a lovely little caplet. So things are winding down except for the 4 repeats. 
]
Then Purplie fi will be teaching beading in January so that will be fun, and away we will go for another year! /


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay I need advice, I am making smothered porkchops, David is supposed to be home in about an hour or so and I'm starved. 
Anyway, I have Cream of mushroom with roasted garlic, broccoli cheese, and cream of asparagus soup. Which two do you all think I should use together for this?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:



> I think I have posted quite enough pictures of myself on KP this past while. I seem to see myself everywhere -- I have been helping some people to do the Russian cowls so have pictures there --too. Enough is enough!
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> ...


Well I personally don't think I'd ever get too much of your lovely smiling face.  Your smile makes others smile.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I think I have posted quite enough pictures of myself on KP this past while. I seem to see myself everywhere -- I have been helping some people to do the Russian cowls so have pictures there --too. Enough is enough!
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> ...


I loved your pictures, you looked so much like a model.great eyes and smile.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Patches said it best. I too admire and learn about friendship and what it truly means from Gwen. I know how much it means to me to have a friend and family with me 24/7 when I was so very sick.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Designer, I love your pictures. They bring joy to my day. Your smile goes clear up to include your eyes. 
The hat and Russian cowl are both lovely. they do look good on you. 
Thank you for doing the workshops. I enjoyed the one I took,. the Christmas stocking. The knitting is done and now I need to do the finishing work. I am looking at doing felting after Christmas. 
I agree that KTP is important to me. We live in a small town and know no one but my children who live a couple of blocks away. DH is having trouble with his health so I don't like to leave him too long so I am somewhat isolated and DH is a very quiet person so I get my dose of chatting and news on KTP. It helps me not be lonesome.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> An update of the Elizabeth.


She's going to be beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think that is being wise jynx - one does need time to formulate just what you want to ask the doctor - that is if you can tie him down long enough.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for the explanation.... I just hate the waiting. I have had many biopsies and have never had to wait quite that long.... about 3-4 days max.... Good thing I've been so lucky because I'm not the best at patience when it comes to test results. I pick up the CT-scan report before I see my oncologist.... He hates that, but I want to read it at my leisure and know what questions I want to ask. His interpretation of the results and mine don't always jive...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay I need advice, I am making smothered porkchops, David is supposed to be home in about an hour or so and I'm starved.
> Anyway, I have Cream of mushroom with roasted garlic, broccoli cheese, and cream of asparagus soup. Which two do you all think I should use together for this?


Mushroom and asparagus. Sounds delicious. Enough for one more???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if I remember right - she was just going through the knitting tea party's weekly forums and copying the recipes and putting them all in one place.

if I am wrong - someone - please set me straight.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't know we had a Knitting Paradise cookbook..... I need to get out more!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Mushroom and asparagus. Sounds delicious. Enough for one more???


Come on over. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one poledra - actually I thing the cabbage is better for us than any of the politicians. they said on the news last night that the rating for how congress is doing it's job is down to eight percent give thumbs up. i'm surprised there are that many.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yah we don't have farmers we have heads of cabbages.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> good one poledra - actually I thing the cabbage is better for us than any of the politicians. they said on the news last night that the rating for how congress is doing it's job is down to eight percent give thumbs up. i'm surprised there are that many.
> 
> sam


Probably family members or paid assistants, they didn't have a choice. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I have come to the end of my day - weary - need to go to bed. took a nap after breakfast - then showered and got ready to go with Heidi and the two boys to Toledo to the dentist. avery had a cavity to be fixed and Ayden had a tooth to be pulled. they both had gas and novacain - avery slept all the way home. was so upset - he couldn't maneuver his mouth enough so he could eat and he was hungry. he eventually got his tummy full - have an idea they will be I bed early.

it was a nice drive. took so sunset pictures - will post them tomorrow.

sleep well - will see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night Sam and everyone, I'm not far behind you. Sleep well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I bought it too...everyone raves about this heel. I haven't tried the sweet tomato heel yet either...so many things I've yet to work on. Doing a maple leaf today with wraps and turns in every row, but never talks about picking up the wrapped piece---is that an automatic thing to do per one video I watched or would it tell me specifically in the pattern? Can't tell yet if it's working or not...the leaf is done on angle so haven't enough finished to be able to tell where I'm at.


I haven't heard of that heel. I haven't tried the tomato heel either, but do have those directions. Guess I will get around to doing some experimenting someday, but I am pretty content with the old fashioned way.....

as to the wrap and turn, the pattern should tell you whether to pick up wrap or not. When I did the Wingspan, the designer said she preferred to not pick it up. When you don't pick up the wrap, there will be a small hole/eyelet. This can be a design feature but, if you don't like the look, you can. Go ahead and pick up the wrap.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We bought some alpaca socks which were expensive (over $20/pair), but DH and I both love them!!! They feel bulky yet we can still wear out shoes with them. Soft, snuggly and very warm.


I have a pair that I bought in CO. I think they were $18., but worth every penny. I just love them.... Guess I could knit him a pair... Maybe for his birthday.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> On completely different note, storm season has started on east coast of Australia. Great storm last night, made it nice and cool for sleeping. My only problem is that I seem to have left a back window down. So now my car is full of steam and stinks of wet carpet. It is now in garage with windows down, 1 door open and fan blasting on high into it.


My car flooded and the smell was awful. I put a lot of baking soda on the carpet, rushed it in, let it sit a bit and then vacuumed. It did help.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I live in an independent senior apartment building. It's a regular apt. building....just have to be at least 55 to live here. And, yes, the women far outnumber the men. BUT, our early morning coffee group that gets together each morning has about 4 men and only 2 women including myself who are there every morning. Guess most of the women sleep in! We sure enjoy our small get together.
> JuneK


Maybe the men get up early out of habit from going to work all their lives. Maybe the women sleep in because it is the first time they can! I would have loved for mom to have decided on that type of living arrangement. I think the socialization without having to get out of the building would have been a wonderful thing for her..... I know some places like that even have dining rooms or food delivery available when you don't want to cook. I think mom has forgotten how to use the appliances and cook.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Guess I'm one of those strange ones who never have problems with knitting a regular heel...perhaps because that's the one I learned when I was a young teen and didn't have enough sense to know it was supposed to be hard!LOL! Sometimes ignorance is bliss.
> JuneK


That is me too. No one ever told me socks were hard, so I just did them.... I do make different tops, just to avoid boredom.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: Ours is recycling, I have two sm. bags of recycling to go, one bag of just bags, and I actually do try to take my cloth bags most of the time. :shock: :roll:


We fill a large bag of recycle stuff every week. The city provides blue bags. This doesn't include the bag of plastic bags I recycle. We have a zillion cloth bags, but I forget to take them out of car half the time..... The water district is wanting to enlarge our landfill and it near us. Our neighborhood is really fighting it because so many other cities are allowed to use ours. If they would build their own, ours would be big enough for our city for a good long time. It would also save the wear and tear on the road I use the most....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure the dishes reproduce in the sink. We can use all the cups and forks in one day with only a couple people here. When I'm by myself I wash my dishes as soon as I am finished eating.


Me too. It seems the dishwasher runs forever, even when I do air dry.... I always rinse things, so might as well throw a little soap on them and be done!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> On Dad's side we go back to three brothers who managed to kill about 11 of their neighbours in a dispute over water rights- not surprisingly they changed their name to avoid punishment, and fled the scene. this was in 1503 but the actual link has been lost. One diligent genealogist managed to get back to about 1550 on her line.


What fascinating, if rather horrifying to our modern sensibilities, genealogy to discover. DH had a great great grandfather who owned Whites lemonade co. but he died penniless having drunk the profits, unfortunately not in the form of lemonades! His mums side were railway workers, and earlier generations were coal miners, but we haven't gone any further back.
By the way, I've been getting ads for joining a dog sitting organisation this morning (6.23 here now) Unfortunately its UK based, called Barking Mad.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Back in and what a lovely day  . Walked and enjoyed the weather. Feel so much better. Nothing like a good walk to clear the head and make the heart happy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lovely to hear you've enjoying the day, and hope today/ tomorrow will be even better!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I'm not revising it--someone else already did.  The pattern I'm using is here: http://lookingglassknits.blogspot.com/2007/06/eyelet-baby-cardigan-pattern.html
> 
> The original is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/b13-18-jacket-pants-hat-socks-blanket-ball-and-rattle-in-alpaca
> 
> I was just taken with it (my BFF's daughter at the time was expecting a girl, so I made it for her).


Wonderful pattern. I've saved it to do soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Oh no this is good stuff. Love history. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too, especially when its personal histories - can't have too much! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Sam, here they are, the pictures of Marlas' kitchen post reno.
> Okay so I'll post the video with commentary instead, easier than posting a bunch of photos.
> Well, it's a 3 minute video and I guess it's too big a file to attach? oh well.


WOW, that looks great. I love the glass backsplash.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


Its wonderful! I especially like it with the second hat. And the matching lipstick is perfect.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree-- Gwen is such a good friend to Marianne - I think it is wonderful that she stayed all night in the room with Marianne after Marianne's surgery. They have such a special relationship and it is wonderful for both.
> 
> I know what a comfort she is and what a back up she is to our marianne- Our Prayers are with her for the results to be very very good. Gwen, take care of your neck
> 
> ...


I think that is a very special and unique gift. He will love it..... How many years has he flown for them?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Kaye -- I have been meaning to tell you how much I admire how you feel about your DSM and what a wonderful help you are to her. You are such a generous and helpful person -- and I think you are a good housekeeper - better than me.
> 
> I like your attitude toward life , your step Mother and especially your husband - you contribute. In fact there are so many of the people on the Tea Party that I admire. Nana Caren with her wonderful mothering and grand mothering skills, and every single one of you for your great posts and for sharing your thoughts and dreams and problems and happy times with all of us. What a special place this is.


Well said, and I couldn't agree more.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think that is being wise jynx - one does need time to formulate just what you want to ask the doctor - that is if you can tie him down long enough.
> 
> sam


  This last Dr. Was always in a rush.. He never sat down. I even asked his staff if he was too busy to do the surgery. Normally, when I have an appointment, I take a written list of questions. If they try to rush me, I just say "Excuse me, I need answers to all of these." If they leave the room, I refuse to leave and tell the nurse I was not done and I will wait....... The Dr. Usually comes back in......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> if I remember right - she was just going through the knitting tea party's weekly forums and copying the recipes and putting them all in one place.
> 
> if I am wrong - someone - please set me straight.
> 
> sam


Yes, but she made a great index and some helpful conversion charts and such as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Come on over. :-D


My vote too, but I'm so late to the party, it is probably all gone!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Late hockey game and late night. Ai 'm off to bed as well. Tomorrow is the only day I don't have to be anywhere so hope to get a few things done. 

Finished scarf tonight and will block tomorrow and post a picture. I 'm not thrilled with it but like the darn combo.

Mom did not get stent removed today.... The kidney stone is broken up but is a lot of sludge now and some is above the stent. He is hoping that it will work It's way down, as he may have to go in and use a scope to remove it all.... She has to go back in 2 weeks, the day before Thanksgiving. I sure hope we don't have to have another surgery....

Night all, sleep tight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> What fascinating, if rather horrifying to our modern sensibilities, genealogy to discover. DH had a great great grandfather who owned Whites lemonade co. but he died penniless having drunk the profits, unfortunately not in the form of lemonades! His mums side were railway workers, and earlier generations were coal miners, but we haven't gone any further back.
> By the way, I've been getting ads for joining a dog sitting organisation this morning (6.23 here now) Unfortunately its UK based, called Barking Mad.


I tried tracing Mum's family, I was interested in the Welsh connection- but was defeated when I discovered there were three villages in North Wales of the same name , and I had no record of which Parish. In that generation on the female side one generation back the family had 17 children, and again I ran out of steam, daunted by the thought of trying to trace so many. My ads. don't seem to be so relevant!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have knit in the pool the hot tub is my time to just chill. Everyone knows it too. :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~you can get labels to put in the books that explain it is okay to take the book.


Didn't know that. Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> An update of the Elizabeth.


Growing nicely. It's going to beautiful when finished. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Sam, here they are, the pictures of Marlas' kitchen post reno.
> Okay so I'll post the video with commentary instead, easier than posting a bunch of photos.
> Well, it's a 3 minute video and I guess it's too big a file to attach? oh well.


I love them all. Just the sort of colour scheme I would choose.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am trying to find a way for those that can't get graham crackers to be able to maybe taste what they are like and then either make more or find something close to it. When Jamie and I were in London I made cheese cake for a friend and used digestive biscuits because I couldn't find graham crackers. That is where I made ameretto tangerine chesse cake fro the first time. I asked what flavor and that is what I was told. :-D


Crushed digestive biscuits are what we generally use for a cheesecake base.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay I need advice, I am making smothered porkchops, David is supposed to be home in about an hour or so and I'm starved.
> Anyway, I have Cream of mushroom with roasted garlic, broccoli cheese, and cream of asparagus soup. Which two do you all think I should use together for this?


Cream of mushroom with roasted garlic! Yum yum :thumbup: :thumbup: Would use this on its own.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> What fascinating, if rather horrifying to our modern sensibilities, genealogy to discover. DH had a great great grandfather who owned Whites lemonade co. but he died penniless having drunk the profits, unfortunately not in the form of lemonades! His mums side were railway workers, and earlier generations were coal miners, but we haven't gone any further back.
> By the way, I've been getting ads for joining a dog sitting organisation this morning (6.23 here now) Unfortunately its UK based, called Barking Mad.


We have several dog walking/sitting services around here. Unfortunately I believe they are quite expensive. I know of one lady who takes just one dog at a time to stay in her house. "Doggy day care" seems quite popular among working couples too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You stick some cloves in to a whole onion (peeled), place it in a medium small pan, cover with milk, and leave to cook at a very low temperature- a simmer mat is helpful. We used to use asbestos in the bad old days. Cut the crusts off some white bread and cube it, add to the milk and onion, and leave to go sort of gooey. Delicious with any cooked bird- Mum always made it for Christmas.
> My copy of Mrs Beeton does it a little differently:
> 1 large onion
> 2 cloves, blade mace, 1 bay leaf, 4 peppercorns, 1 allspice berry
> ...


 :thumbup: You have a Mrs Beeton's Cookbook? Cool !


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Crushed digestive biscuits are what we generally use for a cheesecake base.


Digestive biscuits have always been my go to if I don't have graham crackers. I had them in the house more often then graham crackers, my oldest's preferred choice when he was little.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend. It is 5:02am and 2.2c/ 36f as of right now. The warmest morning so far this week. 

Thought I'd post coffee a bit earlier than normal. I thought this one was fitting for al of us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night, sweet dreams. Hugs


Thank you, sweet dreams and hugs for you too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend. It is 5:02am and 2.2c/ 36f as of right now. The warmest morning so far this week.
> 
> Thought I'd post coffee a bit earlier than normal. I thought this one was fitting for al of us.


That is definitely the cup for this group! Thank you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I commented on how nice it was out today- I'm sunburnt. I was getting cold so sat in the sun for a couple of hours. Thinkin gof going tomorrow afternoon so better take sunscreen or warmer clothes (or maybe even both).
> I have been reading for ages here and just don't seem to be finishing, a very chatty bunch in the last 24 hours that is for sure.
> It is a very long time for Melody to not be posting- and I checked th eother day and she hadn't said anything about being away.


 :shock: Sunburnt!! Maybe that means the sunshine isnt too far from me then. Sunscreen is a good idea. I hope you arent too burnt and sore.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm learning all I need to know to be a good grandma when the time comes, from you all. I just hope that I get to.
> I wish I had know you all, especially NanaCaren, when my son was young, lots of good things/ideas going on there that would have been a great benefit while raising Christopher. But we're here now. How great an international family are we!!


I think I'm a better nana than I was a mum. I had lots of practice with my own. My mum still has way better ideas lots of the time than I do. She never runs out of new ideas for the grands or her great-grands. 
Funny I think how everyone else has such good ideas on parenting and grand parenting. First time I typed grand parenting it changed it to grandpa renting. Lol that would be something else to see.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is definitely the cup for this group! Thank you.


You are most welcome  I thought is fit perfectly with us.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely day.

Sending healing hugs and vibes all round.

Thursday photos....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay I need advice, I am making smothered porkchops, David is supposed to be home in about an hour or so and I'm starved.
> Anyway, I have Cream of mushroom with roasted garlic, broccoli cheese, and cream of asparagus soup. Which two do you all think I should use together for this?


I would go with asparagus myself, so which one did you use. I figure you Have already made it by now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I've got mine sitting in the cupboard, and I'm feeling peckish. But they caused me enough problems last time they were inside I just might keep them outside me.


LOL.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely day.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes all round.
> 
> Thursday photos....


Good morning dear, how are you this morning.

Sending healing hugs and vibes back at you, gentle ones of course.

Love the little golden finch and the autumn colours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if I remember right - she was just going through the knitting tea party's weekly forums and copying the recipes and putting them all in one place.
> 
> if I am wrong - someone - please set me straight.
> 
> sam


Yes she was, I think she has done a wonderful job of it too. It has taken many hours to put it together I would imagine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think I have come to the end of my day - weary - need to go to bed. took a nap after breakfast - then showered and got ready to go with Heidi and the two boys to Toledo to the dentist. avery had a cavity to be fixed and Ayden had a tooth to be pulled. they both had gas and novacain - avery slept all the way home. was so upset - he couldn't maneuver his mouth enough so he could eat and he was hungry. he eventually got his tummy full - have an idea they will be I bed early.
> 
> it was a nice drive. took so sunset pictures - will post them tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hugs for the boys, getting teeth worked or pulled is never fun.

Good night pleasant dreams.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, feel so much better, last night was hard for me, but today is a new day and I am ready for it. Hands feel good, so you know that knitting is in the wind :lol: have my coffee and ready to start. Pray all feel good and at peace today the sun is shinning and I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> talk about recipes that can't be easily converted!


 :thumbup: I bet they would be SO yummy... but I see what you mean.. most of those ingredients we dont get here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 143 and going crosseyed! Enjoy your day everyone. Back tomorrow.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's nice that you have a group to get together with each day, what a great way to start the day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, it is. And usually that's my socializing for the day unless I have an appointment. Of course, my daughter is here so I'm not really isolated.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I went to Church with a friend once, she raved about the church, I went in the door and it took everything within me to not turn and run. The whole service I had just a sense of evil all around me, the whole place, creeped me out so bad, I just sat there silently praying the whole time, once I got out of that place I swore there was no way I would ever enter that place again. Still gives me the heebyjeebies just talking about it. I've been in plenty of churches, all kinds and never felt anything like that before or since, and pray I never do again.


That is definitely not the reaction you expect when you go into a church...any church. It does make you wonder????
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night dear lady sleep well and pleasant dreams.
> Gentle hugs and healing energies for you. Sure do hope your FM stops acting up soon, saturday is approaching quickly.


My daughter does the shopping but she doesn't use the cloth bags because she'd need too many...we do recycle the plastic bags by using them as liners in our small trash cans. Don't know about everyone else but there's a trash can in every room and if I still could sew there'd be an exra one by the sewing machine!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't mind the regular heels and am doing them okay....I'm just a gluten for punishment and want to learn as many ways to do something as possible to find the one that I like best.


I'm just plain lazy! Never did like much of a challenge and the older I've gotten, the lazier I am!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> An update of the Elizabeth.


That's lovely!
Jk


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Sam, here they are, the pictures of Marlas' kitchen post reno.
> Okay so I'll post the video with commentary instead, easier than posting a bunch of photos.
> Well, it's a 3 minute video and I guess it's too big a file to attach? oh well.


WOW!! That kitchen was well worth waiting for.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay I need advice, I am making smothered porkchops, David is supposed to be home in about an hour or so and I'm starved.
> Anyway, I have Cream of mushroom with roasted garlic, broccoli cheese, and cream of asparagus soup. Which two do you all think I should use together for this?


I vote for the garlic and asparagus soups....sounding good.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I personally don't think I'd ever get too much of your lovely smiling face.  Your smile makes others smile.


So true...re: Shirley's pictures!
Jk


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: You have a Mrs Beeton's Cookbook? Cool !


I have a facsimile copy from around 1890, and an actual, but up-dated 1972 one, which is so big and heavy it will be splitting its binding if I am not very careful- I use it a lot, and for American usage has lb's and oz's, although never cups measure. We must have gone metric not long after!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> good one poledra - actually I thing the cabbage is better for us than any of the politicians. they said on the news last night that the rating for how congress is doing it's job is down to eight percent give thumbs up. i'm surprised there are that many.
> 
> sam


My daddy always said two heads were better than one even if one was a cabbage head...doesn't hold true if all the heads are cabbage heads.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend. It is 5:02am and 2.2c/ 36f as of right now. The warmest morning so far this week.
> 
> Thought I'd post coffee a bit earlier than normal. I thought this one was fitting for al of us.


Oh dear, NZ does not quite get a look in!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> .......First time I typed grand parenting it changed it to grandpa renting. Lol that would be something else to see.


I've got one I'll happily rent out!

:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely day.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes all round.
> 
> Thursday photos....


What a beautiful little bird!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, it is. And usually that's my socializing for the day unless I have an appointment. Of course, my daughter is here so I'm not really isolated.
> JuneK


I suspect I am more isolated. I can go all day and see no-one but Ringo. It is a good reason to go shopping, or on other errands.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, NZ does not quite get a look in!


If it's the middle of the night it's not a good idea to drink coffee. Unless it's de-caff of course.
Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My daughter does the shopping but she doesn't use the cloth bags because she'd need too many...we do recycle the plastic bags by using them as liners in our small trash cans. Don't know about everyone else but there's a trash can in every room and if I still could sew there'd be an exra one by the sewing machine!
> JuneK


I use the plastic bag system for the rubbish, too- it is amazing how much less there is though now I am on my own.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe the men get up early out of habit from going to work all their lives. Maybe the women sleep in because it is the first time they can! I would have loved for mom to have decided on that type of living arrangement. I think the socialization without having to get out of the building would have been a wonderful thing for her..... I know some places like that even have dining rooms or food delivery available when you don't want to cook. I think mom has forgotten how to use the appliances and cook.


Since this isn't an assisted living facility, there's no dining area or help in that area. The management does have an arrangement with the Piccadilly Restaurant to deliver meals every other Fri. for those who want to order...there are about 1/2 doz. choices. But we have a fairly large socializing room with tables and chairs, snacks and drinks machines. And another room for games 
tv. But no assistance so far as housekeeping, cooking, etc. 
Really nice that we have a church service every Sun evening....that makes it convenient for those not able to go to church.
I've lived here for almost 9 yrs. and really like it. 
Sorry...another book.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> What fascinating, if rather horrifying to our modern sensibilities, genealogy to discover. DH had a great great grandfather who owned Whites lemonade co. but he died penniless having drunk the profits, unfortunately not in the form of lemonades! His mums side were railway workers, and earlier generations were coal miners, but we haven't gone any further back.
> By the way, I've been getting ads for joining a dog sitting organisation this morning (6.23 here now) Unfortunately its UK based, called Barking Mad.


I'm still getting ads for the Dollar Diaper Club...doesn't matter what topic we're discussing....really strange!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> If it's the middle of the night it's not a good idea to drink coffee. Unless it's de-caff of course.
> Tessa


I am on decaff (well actually a barley roast ) all the time- just could not wake myself up to go to bed after watching the telly, so have slept quite a bit. Had an extremely sleepy day too, yesterday- just not able to fight it. Although I am approaching half way up the front of the jersey I am making for Vivien.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I tried tracing Mum's family, I was interested in the Welsh connection- but was defeated when I discovered there were three villages in North Wales of the same name , and I had no record of which Parish. In that generation on the female side one generation back the family had 17 children, and again I ran out of steam, daunted by the thought of trying to trace so many. My ads. don't seem to be so relevant!


In this day and age, we forget that in past generations, there were many more offspring....my mother was one of 12 and her mother was one of 10 or 12...can't remember exactly. My father's family wasn't so prolific!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend. It is 5:02am and 2.2c/ 36f as of right now. The warmest morning so far this week.
> 
> Thought I'd post coffee a bit earlier than normal. I thought this one was fitting for al of us.


Great looking coffee...I can almost smell the 'brew'!! Wow! You're warmer than we are...our temp was 31F earlier. I'm sure it dropped a few degrees right before sunrise...always does.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow morning on our annual 'works outing' - six of us who used to work together save up all year to go away for a long weekend in November. We've been to lots of cities - Amsterdam, Dublin, Edinburgh, Paris, Rome and we've spent a lot of time at a spa near Edinburgh too! I think I'm going to take my kindle instead of my iPad as I don't know what the wi-Fi connection will be like, so I'll be off line until Monday night when it'll probably take me hours to catch up! Need to go straight round to DS's house when I get back on Monday as it's Luke's birthday - I can't believe that a year has gone past already, he'll be at school before I can turn round!
:shock: no doubt I'll manage to pop back on before I go, but if not I hope everyone has a good weekend and all those needing healing or help get it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely day.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes all round.
> 
> Thursday photos....


Hope you're feeling much better this morning....sunny skies can lift the spirits....and especially with a colorful bird to admire!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> In this day and age, we forget that in past generations, there were many more offspring....my mother was one of 12 and her mother was one of 10 or 12...can't remember exactly. My father's family wasn't so prolific!
> JuneK


And there was less to do of an evening! I imagine many would not have much in the way of candle light- eye strain may have been more common.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I use the plastic bag system for the rubbish, too- it is amazing how much less there is though now I am on my own.


I wonder if it will be any better if they ban them for shopping, we'll be buying plastic rubbish bags instead. Why not let us just use the one bag for both? I try not to take bags for things that will fit into my walker.

Tesssa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And there was less to do of an evening! I imagine many would not have much in the way of candle light- eye strain may have been more common.


I think from the number of children they found enough to do in the evenings that didn't need a candle!

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow morning on our annual 'works outing' - six of us who used to work together save up all year to go away for a long weekend in November. We've been to lots of cities - Amsterdam, Dublin, Edinburgh, Paris, Rome and we've spent a lot of time at a spa near Edinburgh too! I think I'm going to take my kindle instead of my iPad as I don't know what the wi-Fi connection will be like, so I'll be off line until Monday night when it'll probably take me hours to catch up! Need to go straight round to DS's house when I get back on Monday as it's Luke's birthday - I can't believe that a year has gone past already, he'll be at school before I can turn round!
> :shock: no doubt I'll manage to pop back on before I go, but if not I hope everyone has a good weekend and all those needing healing or help get it.


Your situation in Scotland is so different from ours! It is amazing to me how one can 'pop' over to places like the Canary Islands, and then of course Europe with such ease. Our minimum is three hours jet flight to anywhere.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My daughter does the shopping but she doesn't use the cloth bags because she'd need too many...we do recycle the plastic bags by using them as liners in our small trash cans. Don't know about everyone else but there's a trash can in every room and if I still could sew there'd be an exra one by the sewing machine!
> JuneK


sounds like my house trash cans every where, well except by my knitting chair. I reuse the plastic shopping bags for everything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I wonder if it will be any better if they ban them for shopping, we'll be buying plastic rubbish bags instead. Why not let us just use the one bag for both? I try not to take bags for things that will fit into my walker.
> 
> Tesssa


I have a collection of re-usables too, but do have a bad habit of forgetting them! Some I have made myself- which reminds me that Zara who helps me has one of my home-made calico ones- I must check if they are actually using it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I think from the number of children they found enough to do in the evenings that didn't need a candle!
> 
> Tessa


Now, now Tessa, I was trying to be discrete!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am on decaff (well actually a barley roast ) all the time- just could not wake myself up to go to bed after watching the telly, so have slept quite a bit. Had an extremely sleepy day too, yesterday- just not able to fight it. Although I am approaching half way up the front of the jersey I am making for Vivien.


We went babysitting & didn't get home till 1.30 am. Then I couldn't get to sleep so spent all night tossing & turning, dosed off at 7.30. My hands are very painful, having difficulty bending fingers & holding cups etc. I'll have to go back to that hard to nail down GP.

Tessa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> We went babysitting & didn't get home till 1.30 am. Then I couldn't get to sleep so spent all night tossing & turning, dosed off at 7.30. My hands are very painful, having difficulty bending fingers & holding cups etc. I'll have to go back to that hard to nail down GP.
> 
> Tessa.


I am sorry to hear the hands are playing up so! You do need to be able to grip! Good luck nailing down the GP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time for me to go back to bed, and rest for a bit, a little early still to start the bread, planning on making a pizza today too. It will be a very simple one with just tomato, mushroom and cheese.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got one I'll happily rent out!
> 
> :lol:


lol Seth would be happy to rent a grandpa, he says they do more fun things than daddy does.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> If it's the middle of the night it's not a good idea to drink coffee. Unless it's de-caff of course.
> Tessa


My coffee is always de-caff unless I need to stay awake. 
How are you doing today Tessa?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear the hands are playing up so! You do need to be able to grip! Good luck nailing down the GP!


I expect the day after my funeral they will announce a wonderful cure for this type of arthritis, in the meantime I'll just have to wait for the joints to lock up or be replaced. Unfortunately they don't seem to replace finger joints here. I can take the pain in one or two joints, but this is way too many at once. They say use warmth for arthritic pain but they are so inflamed I have to use cold items for it. The cream I rub in does help but takes a while to work & can't be used too liberally. Wish I could have stayed on the anti-inflammatory type of pill, but they wrecked my kidney function. Still, enough about my ailments, how is your knee, Julie?

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a collection of re-usables too, but do have a bad habit of forgetting them! Some I have made myself- which reminds me that Zara who helps me has one of my home-made calico ones- I must check if they are actually using it!


I have more reusable bags than one person needs, they only make it into the store half the time. Unless I'm by myself. Some of the stores take a few cents off for each reusable bag you have. Saves you money but you have to ask for it it is not automatically taken off.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend. It is 5:02am and 2.2c/ 36f as of right now. The warmest morning so far this week.
> 
> Thought I'd post coffee a bit earlier than normal. I thought this one was fitting for al of us.


Love the coffee, map is awesome, just got my coffee


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> We went babysitting & didn't get home till 1.30 am. Then I couldn't get to sleep so spent all night tossing & turning, dosed off at 7.30. My hands are very painful, having difficulty bending fingers & holding cups etc. I'll have to go back to that hard to nail down GP.
> 
> Tessa.


That isn't good to not be able to sleep. Sorry to hear your hands are so sore. Sending healing energies to you. Isn't it awful when it is so hard to get an appointment with the GP. 
Hope your hands feel better soon.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My coffee is always de-caff unless I need to stay awake.
> How are you doing today Tessa?


Surviving, Caren, I'm not seeing my GGD today, so I should get a little rest, but I miss her. Her Mum keeps promising to come & put some pictures on line for you, but she doesn't say which year!! Bet you could do with a rest too.

Tessa


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely day.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes all round.
> 
> Thursday photos....


So nice to be able to sit and see the birds, with coffee in hand. :-D 
Thanks for sharing everyday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Surviving, Caren, I'm not seeing my GGD today, so I should get a little rest, but I miss her. Her Mum keeps promising to come & put some pictures on line for you, but she doesn't say which year!! Bet you could do with a rest too.
> 
> Tessa


Glad you are surviving. Sore hands are one of the worst I think to deal with. Get some rest today don't try to do too much today. I had to laugh I ask my bunch what year when they offer to do things for me. I could definitely need a rest. Was hoping for one today but have someone coming over to cut wood. Maybe tomorrow I'll get a day to myself.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Since this isn't an assisted living facility, there's no dining area or help in that area. The management does have an arrangement with the Piccadilly Restaurant to deliver meals every other Fri. for those who want to order...there are about 1/2 doz. choices. But we have a fairly large socializing room with tables and chairs, snacks and drinks machines. And another room for games
> tv. But no assistance so far as housekeeping, cooking, etc.
> Really nice that we have a church service every Sun evening....that makes it convenient for those not able to go to church.
> I've lived here for almost 9 yrs. and really like it.
> ...


Sounds lovely :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Love the coffee, map is awesome, just got my coffee


I love to ones with maps on them. Most are so small or you have to buy them. I really need to learn how to do them myself.

This is what is advertisement on my page along with hotels for Brighouse, UK.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I think from the number of children they found enough to do in the evenings that didn't need a candle!
> 
> Tessa


There wasn't a lot of entertainment after dark...so they had to make their own!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> We went babysitting & didn't get home till 1.30 am. Then I couldn't get to sleep so spent all night tossing & turning, dosed off at 7.30. My hands are very painful, having difficulty bending fingers & holding cups etc. I'll have to go back to that hard to nail down GP.
> 
> Tessa.


So sorry you had a restless night....and painful fingers is worse.
Hope you get some relief
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow morning on our annual 'works outing' - six of us who used to work together save up all year to go away for a long weekend in November. We've been to lots of cities - Amsterdam, Dublin, Edinburgh, Paris, Rome and we've spent a lot of time at a spa near Edinburgh too! I think I'm going to take my kindle instead of my iPad as I don't know what the wi-Fi connection will be like, so I'll be off line until Monday night when it'll probably take me hours to catch up! Need to go straight round to DS's house when I get back on Monday as it's Luke's birthday - I can't believe that a year has gone past already, he'll be at school before I can turn round!
> :shock: no doubt I'll manage to pop back on before I go, but if not I hope everyone has a good weekend and all those needing healing or help get it.


Enjoy your trip, and laugh a lot. It's good for you :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> lol Seth would be happy to rent a grandpa, he says they do more fun things than daddy does.


 :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That isn't good to not be able to sleep. Sorry to hear your hands are so sore. Sending healing energies to you. Isn't it awful when it is so hard to get an appointment with the GP.
> Hope your hands feel better soon.


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I love to ones with maps on them. Most are so small or you have to buy them. I really need to learn how to do them myself.
> 
> This is what is advertisement on my page along with hotels for Brighouse, UK.


Love it !! Want a cup like that. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow morning on our annual 'works outing' - six of us who used to work together save up all year to go away for a long weekend in November. We've been to lots of cities - Amsterdam, Dublin, Edinburgh, Paris, Rome and we've spent a lot of time at a spa near Edinburgh too! I think I'm going to take my kindle instead of my iPad as I don't know what the wi-Fi connection will be like, so I'll be off line until Monday night when it'll probably take me hours to catch up! Need to go straight round to DS's house when I get back on Monday as it's Luke's birthday - I can't believe that a year has gone past already, he'll be at school before I can turn round!
> :shock: no doubt I'll manage to pop back on before I go, but if not I hope everyone has a good weekend and all those needing healing or help get it.


Have a wonderful time in Barcelona. It's a beautiful city. I was there a few years ago at the end of January. It was freezing cold and rained and snowed all the time we were there. We spent all our time going from one place (bar) to another to get warm. Even so I saw enough to know I want to go back again and explore properly. Hope it's a little bit warmer for you! Have fun!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Love it !! Want a cup like that. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


This is the link for the cup.

http://www.cafepress.com/mf/11973969/knitting-queen_mugs?utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=56446480&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=dynamic+remarketing-+us&utm_content=search-dynamic+ads&productId=56446480


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yeah, we sure do. We have had quite a few this week. Sorry i didnt take a photo.... today was 16c, windy and raining most of the day and still is now. 7.30pm


Not surprised at your weather. I heard that even though it is November, somewhere down south got snow and the storms up here are ptoducing lots of hail, Sunday my sisters home had hail, tiny but still hail which had melted by time we got back to her home.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is the link for the cup.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/mf/11973969/knitting-queen_mugs?utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=56446480&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=dynamic+remarketing-+us&utm_content=search-dynamic+ads&productId=56446480


Thanks  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning all.
Love the goldfinch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely. My DS has slate floors in her kitchen and I love them. 


Poledra65 said:


> Okay Sam, here they are, the pictures of Marlas' kitchen post reno.
> Okay so I'll post the video with commentary instead, easier than posting a bunch of photos.
> Well, it's a 3 minute video and I guess it's too big a file to attach? oh well.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I take reusable bags to the grocery store most of the time except when I forget to put them back in the car. We also use them as liners and when I have an excess I take them to the Food Bank at church to use for the groceries given out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just change it to yarn HOARDER....I've finally admitted that is what I am...LOL and not upset here as to your other term. LOL. I also agree with Shirley...you are amazing. Would love to meet everyone on here in person. It was such a joy to met everyone, and I do mean everyone, that was at the KAP.



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Shirley, my goal is to make my mother proud, she loved everyone, never judged anyone, and always tried to be happy.
> On my housekeeping, LOLOL!! It looks better on paper/screen than it is in reality, I have more than enough dust, but I'm going with the theory that since I'm allergic, no sense stirring it up more than necessary. lol, I do keep the main things dusted, like the tv and the table. :roll: I figure that since David works so hard, I should at least have a halfway presentable place for him to come home to. Now on Marlas' house, I love her to death, but we both know that housekeeping is NOT her cup of tea, or coffee or anything else. lol...If I don't do it, she will do the things that need done in order to function, but other than that... disaster. lol. She usually washes her own dishes, and does her laundry and make her bed, except since her back surgery I help her until she's completely healed. It all evens out, she buys me yarn and stuff. lolol... I'll scrub toilets in a public restroom for yarn. lol, I'm such a yarn whore. lol :shock: oops, didn't meant to type that out loud, sorry if I upset anyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Time for coffee with my friends!! I've missed a few mugs, but Caren I love that knitting mug. The Yarn Harlot would love the one with the crochet hook saying I'm a Hooker. :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you for that link. Poledra, I see I am in good company. No offense taken and hope nobody takes any at mine either.

Darowil...I'm off to search for your last mug everyone is talking about with the history.

I just thought of something great. When I'm doing a long post like this, I'm going to copy it and every time I add to it, copy it again. At least then I can just hit reply and paste it in if it disappears. :idea: 

I know Kate won't see this, but it seems like yesterday that she went to the spa with her friends. I love that idea of going with the girls once a year like that for something so special. They will have a wonderful time in Barcelona for sure.

Julie...Your handmade bags must be quite lovely, especially the calico. I always forget to take my bags too as I have cloth ones. Got in the habit in Germany, but now I forget them. Like others on here, I reuse the plastic ones I get for so many things. Sounds like you are moving along on the Jersey. I have to take naps all the time too and it just takes up so much of the day. Love those naps but love the days I don't need them more. Oooh pizza...sounds so good.

June...The apartment set-up you have sounds wonderful.

I empathize with all going through their pains. I've had the pain since I was 23 so I'm in pretty good condition considering. I was headed for a wheel chair and that's why I made such drastic changes in our eating. DH's dad is fairly crippled over with arthritis and has been since his 20's also. We know the pain, even the lack of energy that goes with it. His sister just told us about Penetrex, a cream. Small container. I will need to order a lot more than one. LOL It helps her as she is a pianist also and has it in her hands. Well, she is a pianist, singer, composer, minister, lawyer and all with degrees. Just thinking, she could perform your wedding ceremony, play the piano and sing at your wedding, and help you buy your home or God forbid, get a divorce, and bury you. :shock: Know the changing weather makes the pain worse. I was told the cure for arthritis was to move to Arizona. Not happening with DH's career. :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved the fall pictures PurpleFi and the coffee picture was perfect Caren. Thanks to you both!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Caren, Feeling a lot better, but still tking it easy. Had a sewing morning today making things for the WI Charity Sale. Now going to sit and knit. How are you? xx
ps Thanks for the hugs and vibes, much appreciated. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the fall pictures PurpleFi and the coffee picture was perfect Caren. Thanks to you both!


Hi Gwen, how are you? I go for my second physio appt tomorrow on my shoulder. It's taken me a week to get over the last one :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the fall pictures PurpleFi and the coffee picture was perfect Caren. Thanks to you both!


Hi Gwen, How's the neck today? Please tell Marianne I am thinking of her when you talk with her next. This waiting is for the pits. I think not knowing and waiting is torture. Hope she is ok and know the pain is probably setting in big time today. Hope she has some pain pills she can tolerate.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love to ones with maps on them. Most are so small or you have to buy them. I really need to learn how to do them myself.
> 
> This is what is advertisement on my page along with hotels for Brighouse, UK.


Now that must be MY mug :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, how are you? I go for my second physio appt tomorrow on my shoulder. It's taken me a week to get over the last one :roll:


No fun having those shoulders hurt and I guess the physio earned the nickname I know, Physical Terrorist. However, I do know they help, so I hope in the end this will really help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful trip! Hope you have a great time. It does seem like it hasn't been a year since Luke arrived. He is such a joy to watch virtually growing. Thank you for sharing his pictures with us all.



KateB said:


> I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow morning on our annual 'works outing' - six of us who used to work together save up all year to go away for a long weekend in November. We've been to lots of cities - Amsterdam, Dublin, Edinburgh, Paris, Rome and we've spent a lot of time at a spa near Edinburgh too! I think I'm going to take my kindle instead of my iPad as I don't know what the wi-Fi connection will be like, so I'll be off line until Monday night when it'll probably take me hours to catch up! Need to go straight round to DS's house when I get back on Monday as it's Luke's birthday - I can't believe that a year has gone past already, he'll be at school before I can turn round!
> :shock: no doubt I'll manage to pop back on before I go, but if not I hope everyone has a good weekend and all those needing healing or help get it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow morning on our annual 'works outing' - s
> 
> Hope you have a really wonder time. xxx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW, that looks great. I love the glass backsplash.....


It is cool isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This last Dr. Was always in a rush.. He never sat down. I even asked his staff if he was too busy to do the surgery. Normally, when I have an appointment, I take a written list of questions. If they try to rush me, I just say "Excuse me, I need answers to all of these." If they leave the room, I refuse to leave and tell the nurse I was not done and I will wait....... The Dr. Usually comes back in......


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My vote too, but I'm so late to the party, it is probably all gone!


LOL! Come on over, I can always make more, the grocery store is only half a block away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning all.
> Love the goldfinch.


Morning Sassafras. So nice to share our day together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love them all. Just the sort of colour scheme I would choose.


It came out really well, the pictures don't show it, but the walls are a green, I'll see if I can get a good pic of the color when I go over in a few hours.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I expect the day after my funeral they will announce a wonderful cure for this type of arthritis, in the meantime I'll just have to wait for the joints to lock up or be replaced. Unfortunately they don't seem to replace finger joints here. I can take the pain in one or two joints, but this is way too many at once. They say use warmth for arthritic pain but they are so inflamed I have to use cold items for it. The cream I rub in does help but takes a while to work & can't be used too liberally. Wish I could have stayed on the anti-inflammatory type of pill, but they wrecked my kidney function. Still, enough about my ailments, how is your knee, Julie?
> 
> Tessa


Sorry your hands are troubling you Tessa, havee you tried putting them into a bowl of water with a few drops of lavender oil (the water can be whatever temperature you feel helps best) and then just gently moving your fingers and massaging them. It's not a miracle cure but the smell of the lavender is quite nice and so is the distraction. Failing that shall I come and give you agentle hand massage. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend. It is 5:02am and 2.2c/ 36f as of right now. The warmest morning so far this week.
> 
> Thought I'd post coffee a bit earlier than normal. I thought this one was fitting for al of us.


Love that cup photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend. It is 5:02am and 2.2c/ 36f as of right now. The warmest morning so far this week.
> 
> Thought I'd post coffee a bit earlier than normal. I thought this one was fitting for al of us.


Those are both fabulous! I need one of each in a wall thingy for my coffee walls in the kitchen. So very fitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely day.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes all round.
> 
> Thursday photos....


Hi Purple. Great photos again today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doing great PurpleFi. Neck not hurting today at all. Have check up tomorrow late morning. Just catching up on the KTP before starting to knit. It is cold here this morning; 36F currently and that is after starting to warm up. It is suppose to get up to 57F today. I have a fire going in the woodburning stove.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, how are you? I go for my second physio appt tomorrow on my shoulder. It's taken me a week to get over the last one :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> No fun having those shoulders hurt and I guess the physio earned the nickname I know, Physical Terrorist. However, I do know they help, so I hope in the end this will really help.


I shall stab her with my knitting needles if she makes sit hurt this time. I've got to be fit to go fabric shopping on Saturday with London Girl. xx


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow morning on our annual 'works outing' - s
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think I'm a better nana than I was a mum. I had lots of practice with my own. My mum still has way better ideas lots of the time than I do. She never runs out of new ideas for the grands or her great-grands.
> Funny I think how everyone else has such good ideas on parenting and grand parenting. First time I typed grand parenting it changed it to grandpa renting. Lol that would be something else to see.


 :-D I imagine she has some really good ideas. 
I wonder what we would be renting granpa for? hmmm...lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely day.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes all round.
> 
> Thursday photos....


So beautiful, don't you just want to put little sweaters on those poor little birds, they always look like they should be so cold out there in the winter.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Doing great PurpleFi. Neck not hurting today at all. Have check up tomorrow late morning. Just catching up on the KTP before starting to knit. It is cold here this morning; 36F currently and that is after starting to warm up. It is suppose to get up to 57F today. I have a fire going in the woodburning stove.


We have a wood fire here too. I shall light that a bit later. The wind is getting up again so that will keep Mr P busy raking them of the grass and out of the pond :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is really doing fine with the waiting since IF it is bad news she will go right back in, have the thyroid totally removed, take a pill and be done with it. And yes, they gave her Lortab for the pain. I talked with her this morning and she is feeling okay right now. She will take it easy though.



Angora1 said:


> Hi Gwen, How's the neck today? Please tell Marianne I am thinking of her when you talk with her next. This waiting is for the pits. I think not knowing and waiting is torture. Hope she is ok and know the pain is probably setting in big time today. Hope she has some pain pills she can tolerate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry for the double posts....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So beautiful, don't you just want to put little sweaters on those poor little birds, they always look like they should be so cold out there in the winter.


Hi Poledra, I've just knitted a load of little Christmas tree decorations in the shape of boots, perhaps the birds would like them! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would go with asparagus myself, so which one did you use. I figure you Have already made it by now.


Well, I opened all three cans, I only had one of each and needed two to have enough, or so I thought anyway, and mixed a little of each together with a little of each of the others and the Cream of Asparagus and Cheesy Broccoli went together the best. So that is what I went with, thank you all for you ideas' though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That is definitely not the reaction you expect when you go into a church...any church. It does make you wonder????
> JuneK


Not at all, that was my thought, I know people that went to that church for years, and loved it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My daughter does the shopping but she doesn't use the cloth bags because she'd need too many...we do recycle the plastic bags by using them as liners in our small trash cans. Don't know about everyone else but there's a trash can in every room and if I still could sew there'd be an exra one by the sewing machine!
> JuneK


Me too, I have one by the dinning room table where I sew also, those bags work wonderfully, that's one reason I don't always take my cloth bags, but somehow, I still can end up with just way to many, I have run out a time or two, but not often. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Covering school books next time I'm in Officeworks will have to look and see if they still sell it- sound slike the type of place that wuld sell it. Certainly had in the UK late 1990s as that how I know it was called sticky backed plastic. How pedantic could you get (referring to the BBC)- but I guess it could be seen as advertising. Wonder if would be as strict now.


Kathleendoris wrote:
It was great stuff, though! I remember using it to make all sorts of things for our first home: covering cardboard boxes to make waste paper bins, making shabby shelves look like new! I am sure if I saw some of those things now, I would think them quite hideous, but back then, we were easily pleased!
_________________________________________
Not contact paper....but, when we moved here I used moving boxes, the tall ones for many things. Surprising how some lovely fabric or layers of different fabric can give the illusion of beautiful furniture. I still have a night table upstairs covered with a sheet and contrasting but coordinated pillow slip that nobody knows is a cardboard box. :lol: :lol: :lol: I will have to take a picture when I get up the stairs again. I also have a wooden wine crate that I loved as a small stand turned on its side, but not covered as I liked that way the name was stamped on the wood. I used to have a huge telephone cable holder for a coffee table.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry your hands are troubling you Tessa, havee you tried putting them into a bowl of water with a few drops of lavender oil (the water can be whatever temperature you feel helps best) and then just gently moving your fingers and massaging them. It's not a miracle cure but the smell of the lavender is quite nice and so is the distraction. Failing that shall I come and give you agentle hand massage. xx


I'll certainly try the lavender oil. The lumps on these joints are growing larger & more painfully than my previous ones, Hope when they"re fully grown they just stiffen & calm down as the previous ones have done. All the tip joints are done, these are the ones further back which is what makes it so difficult to lift cups & things. If ever I'm passing your house I'll call in for the massage. Are you having lovely sunshine today? We are.

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry your hands are troubling you Tessa, havee you tried putting them into a bowl of water with a few drops of lavender oil (the water can be whatever temperature you feel helps best) and then just gently moving your fingers and massaging them. It's not a miracle cure but the smell of the lavender is quite nice and so is the distraction. Failing that shall I come and give you agentle hand massage. xx


Oh Tessa, hope you can get some relief. Maybe we all need to move to Arizona. Makes knitting, holding anything, and basically doing anything so hard. I can remember where just touching a curtain to move it caused pain. So sad for you dear.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'll certainly try the lavender oil. The lumps on these joints are growing larger & more painfully than my previous ones, Hope when they"re fully grown they just stiffen & calm down as the previous ones have done. All the tip joints are done, these are the ones further back which is what makes it so difficult to lift cups & things. If ever I'm passing your house I'll call in for the massage. Are you having lovely sunshine today? We are.
> 
> Tessa


Yes, it's lovely and sunny here too, the trees look fantastic (I'd better go and take some photo) Getting rather windy. Hope the oil helps, I use it for a lot of things. Would love to see you if ever you are up this way. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh Tessa, hope you can get some relief. Maybe we all need to move to Arizona. Makes knitting, holding anything, and basically doing anything so hard. I can remember where just touching a curtain to move it caused pain. So sad for you dear.


I'll come with her, we can hop on a cruise liner at Southampton, it's only just down the road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! That kitchen was well worth waiting for.
> JuneK


Yes, Marla loves it. We picked the backsplash, counter color, and cabinet color, she left the rest up to the contractor, other than what type of fridge she wanted. He put it all together really well. Her style is completely different than mine though, and I will definitely have much more input than she did, basically, I will be handing him a list of exactly what I've chosen. lol...DH has dictated what granite will go in the kitchen and bathrooms, he installed granite counter tops and backsplashes for a few years, and has wanted this one color forever. It has red and purple and I think some orange and green in it, it's not popular because it's so bright, but I'll make it work. The bathroom is going to be galaxy black? But that's the only say he has in either place so it's all good. lolol


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh Tessa, hope you can get some relief. Maybe we all need to move to Arizona. Makes knitting, holding anything, and basically doing anything so hard. I can remember where just touching a curtain to move it caused pain. So sad for you dear.


 That's a good idea, we could start a new community & have a lovely time checking all the wool stashes. I should stop feeling sorry for myself (well I don't really but sound as if I do) as I know it won't last for ever, & others, like Marianne & Charlotte, have to suffer much more.
I'm getting very concerned about Melody, does anyone know anything more?

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My niece and her DH moved to AZ just for that reason.



Angora1 said:


> Oh Tessa, hope you can get some relief. Maybe we all need to move to Arizona. Makes knitting, holding anything, and basically doing anything so hard. I can remember where just touching a curtain to move it caused pain. So sad for you dear.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to do a few jobs before I sit and knit, take it easy everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll come with her, we can hop on a cruise liner at Southampton, it's only just down the road.


Oh yes, then we can visit Charlotte in person and see AZ. The Knitting Arizonians, and we could knit without pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My niece and her DH moved to AZ just for that reason.


Wow Gwen!!! Did it help? I have a friend with breathing problems and he moved there for that and it helps him.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, then we can visit Charlotte in person and see AZ. The Knitting Arizonians, and we could knit without pain.


That would be great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

According to them yes. The moved from WI. Big change. I loved it when I visited them in one August even with the extreme high heat. Just drank LOTS of water and sat inside or in their pool. Also wore a hat when outside.



Angora1 said:


> Wow Gwen!!! Did it help? I have a friend with breathing problems and he moved there for that and it helps him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My daddy always said two heads were better than one even if one was a cabbage head...doesn't hold true if all the heads are cabbage heads.
> JuneK


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got one I'll happily rent out!
> 
> :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm outta here to knit. Got to get more done and this isn't doing it...LOL. Love and hugs to all. Prayers being sent to Gagesmom; really concerned about her absence. Tessa hope your hands will feel better soon; have you in prayer also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow morning on our annual 'works outing' - six of us who used to work together save up all year to go away for a long weekend in November. We've been to lots of cities - Amsterdam, Dublin, Edinburgh, Paris, Rome and we've spent a lot of time at a spa near Edinburgh too! I think I'm going to take my kindle instead of my iPad as I don't know what the wi-Fi connection will be like, so I'll be off line until Monday night when it'll probably take me hours to catch up! Need to go straight round to DS's house when I get back on Monday as it's Luke's birthday - I can't believe that a year has gone past already, he'll be at school before I can turn round!
> :shock: no doubt I'll manage to pop back on before I go, but if not I hope everyone has a good weekend and all those needing healing or help get it.


Have a wonderful time!!! Don't forget the camera, you know we love pictures. Happy Birthday to Luke!!! 
Safe travels to you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> According to them yes. The moved from WI. Big change. I loved it when I visited them in one August even with the extreme high heat. Just drank LOTS of water and sat inside or in their pool. Also wore a hat when outside.


I could take that. Just don't think DH would be able to maintain his career and he will never actually retire. Perhaps someday from teaching but professors don't have to quit at 65-67 or whatever age it is now. That would be nice to retire there and have a pool too. How lovely that it helped.

I just took some photos to share and can't find the cord again to input in the computer. Did you find your charger???? 
:roll: I see you are gone to get some knitting done. I need to do that too. Just found the charger so will see what I can do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning here--just about to get started with the day. Neck and shoulders still hurt though the headache is down to a dull roar (not a migraine, thank goodness and knock wood).

Made progress on the baby sweater last night but realized I still have to add about 50-some stitches before I work off the sleeves, so I have got to have a longer needle...will look in my box to see what might work and may have to go up a size...it's going to be quite pretty, though.

Another long workday ahead and tonight DD gets in (about 11 hours from now! Yay!). I'm off for one more cup of coffee.

To all traveling, be safe & well & have fun, healing to all in need of it, and hugs & blessings to everyone!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now that must be MY mug :lol: :lol: :lol:


I thought of you when I saw it I thought of you, figured you would like it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I think from the number of children they found enough to do in the evenings that didn't need a candle!
> 
> Tessa


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now, now Tessa, I was trying to be discrete!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, So sorry to hear about the headache. It certainly colors one's day and night. Hope you will be feeling well for DD's visit. How exciting for you and I can't wait to hear about all she is doing. The sweater sounds lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider, It was nice to hear from you.

How is the job hunting going for you. Any news for us?
Hugs for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> lol Seth would be happy to rent a grandpa, he says they do more fun things than daddy does.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Gotta love Seth. I think Nana pulls it off pretty well though. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have more reusable bags than one person needs, they only make it into the store half the time. Unless I'm by myself. Some of the stores take a few cents off for each reusable bag you have. Saves you money but you have to ask for it it is not automatically taken off.


Yes, they are starting to do that in a lot of places. We go to Sprouts when we are in Ft. Collins and get out Farm Fresh Milk, it's pasturized, but the best tasting milk I've had since I was a kid, they give you $1.50 back on each of their plastic milk jugs that you bring back. That brand milk is cheaper than buying it at Walmart.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, how are you? I go for my second physio appt tomorrow on my shoulder. It's taken me a week to get over the last one :roll:


I sure hope this one doesn't cause the back spasms. Sometimes trying to heal one problem causes a flare up of another one!
My therapist and I agreed that one of the exercises she wanted me to do was not going to happen since it aggravated my back. My physio is also for my shoulder.
Take good care of YOU!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love to ones with maps on them. Most are so small or you have to buy them. I really need to learn how to do them myself.
> 
> This is what is advertisement on my page along with hotels for Brighouse, UK.


Now that is an advert worth having. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely. My DS has slate floors in her kitchen and I love them.


 :thumbup: They are, I didn't realize how much I would want some once she had hers, I want the ones that have more red in them though since DH has wild ideas on the granite, they go with better. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Gotta love Seth. I think Nana pulls it off pretty well though. :thumbup:


NanaCaren wrote:
lol Seth would be happy to rent a grandpa, he says they do more fun things than daddy does.

______________________________
That is too funny. You have to laugh the things that come out of Seth's mouth. So precious. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I expect the day after my funeral they will announce a wonderful cure for this type of arthritis, in the meantime I'll just have to wait for the joints to lock up or be replaced. Unfortunately they don't seem to replace finger joints here. I can take the pain in one or two joints, but this is way too many at once. They say use warmth for arthritic pain but they are so inflamed I have to use cold items for it. The cream I rub in does help but takes a while to work & can't be used too liberally. Wish I could have stayed on the anti-inflammatory type of pill, but they wrecked my kidney function. Still, enough about my ailments, how is your knee, Julie?
> 
> Tessa


The knee is OK these days- twinges only occasionally, it is my left hip that is causing the most pain, and really slowing me down, even to walk the few tens of metres down to the road, to check the letter box, is best now to take the crutch (seeing as how I am too mean or maybe too broke to go looking for a walking stick). I have realised I have been using my shopping trundler as if it were a stick for a long time- but it does not help when walking, so I am learning how to use both at once. I have also been teaching myself to use the crutch with my left arm- because it dawned on me that was the side I really needed it.
I guess coping with the pain is slightly better than being on Dialysis, but it is a tough call for you!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is really doing fine with the waiting since IF it is bad news she will go right back in, have the thyroid totally removed, take a pill and be done with it. And yes, they gave her Lortab for the pain. I talked with her this morning and she is feeling okay right now. She will take it easy though.


Thank you for the update...glad you don't have any added pain from the idiot in the parking lot rear-ending you. Give Marianne my love when you next speak with her....and my love to you also.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I take reusable bags to the grocery store most of the time except when I forget to put them back in the car. We also use them as liners and when I have an excess I take them to the Food Bank at church to use for the groceries given out.


The food bank is a great idea for them. Our library will also use them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just change it to yarn HOARDER....I've finally admitted that is what I am...LOL and not upset here as to your other term. LOL. I also agree with Shirley...you are amazing. Would love to meet everyone on here in person. It was such a joy to met everyone, and I do mean everyone, that was at the KAP.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Time for coffee with my friends!! I've missed a few mugs, but Caren I love that knitting mug. The Yarn Harlot would love the one with the crochet hook saying I'm a Hooker. :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you for that link. Poledra, I see I am in good company. No offense taken and hope nobody takes any at mine either.
> 
> The knitting mug would have to share the spotlight with the crochet mug in my house. I used to have a t-shirt that said Happy hooker and a picture of a ball of yarn and crochet hook on it. No offense from me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a wonderful time!!! Don't forget the camera, you know we love pictures. Happy Birthday to Luke!!!
> Safe travels to you all.


I am so glad you said that as I'd forgotten about my camera - off to put it in the bag. A big thank you!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: They are, I didn't realize how much I would want some once she had hers, I want the ones that have more red in them though since DH has wild ideas on the granite, they go with better. lol


I love those floors too and would adore granite counters. Wonder if they are a lot of work? I stain my white counters that were here when we moved in, but can use bleach on them. Of course, I can't get them now anyway, but perhaps someday. They just look so lovely and the colors can be amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I am so glad you said that as I'd forgotten about my camera - off to put it in the bag. A big thank you!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You know us. Gotta have pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Time for coffee with my friends!! I've missed a few mugs, but Caren I love that knitting mug. The Yarn Harlot would love the one with the crochet hook saying I'm a Hooker. :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you for that link. Poledra, I see I am in good company. No offense taken and hope nobody takes any at mine either.
> 
> Darowil...I'm off to search for your last mug everyone is talking about with the history.
> 
> ...


Save cut and paste is a great idea. 
Now that is a sister to know. lolol....Holy moly. lol...
Yes, Arizona would be good as it's dry heat, but no, I don't think the grands would be thrilled if you moved there either, unless of course you got a really great pool, but that would be so far for them with their acting and all their other activities, you'd miss them too much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, Feeling a lot better, but still tking it easy. Had a sewing morning today making things for the WI Charity Sale. Now going to sit and knit. How are you? xx
> ps Thanks for the hugs and vibes, much appreciated. x


Good thing you are taking it easy and that you are feeling better. Wouldn't want to have to tell Mr.P to take your crafts away, then again that might be more stressful. 
Sharing hugs and vibes is good for the well being of all the more you share the more you get in return.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Love that cup photo. :thumbup:


Thanks I just had to post it. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, how are you? I go for my second physio appt tomorrow on my shoulder. It's taken me a week to get over the last one :roll:


Isn't that the same complaint that Gigi had about her physio, that just as she gets recovered from the last one, it's time to go again? lolol...Hope this one goes better. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :-D I imagine she has some really good ideas.
> I wonder what we would be renting granpa for? hmmm...lolol


I think grandpa should hang out with the little ones to give grandma time to sit and knit for a bit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's my latest venture and not as smoky as the roasting of the coffee beans. However, I am still enjoying them and think I will be disappointed when I run out....still not doing them again.

Ok, the latest venture is sprouts. I have had bad luck when I bought special things to grow them in, so this time I just used the containers of the ones I had bought. They seem expensive to me so I got the seeds, put a paper towel in the bottom with spring water and added the seeds and put the top down. Opened it from time to time so they wouldn't mold and now I have two going started on different days. Going to eat the bigger ones today before they have a chance to grow mold. Think this is the 3rd day but didn't keep track. Didn't take long though. 

Question about the tree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I shall stab her with my knitting needles if she makes sit hurt this time. I've got to be fit to go fabric shopping on Saturday with London Girl. xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Poledra, I've just knitted a load of little Christmas tree decorations in the shape of boots, perhaps the birds would like them! :lol:


 :thumbup: They just might.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi wrote:
I shall stab her with my knitting needles if she makes sit hurt this time. I've got to be fit to go fabric shopping on Saturday with London Girl. xx



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's right!!! You Go Girl. Purple with needles on the charge. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Kathleendoris wrote:
> It was great stuff, though! I remember using it to make all sorts of things for our first home: covering cardboard boxes to make waste paper bins, making shabby shelves look like new! I am sure if I saw some of those things now, I would think them quite hideous, but back then, we were easily pleased!
> _________________________________________
> Not contact paper....but, when we moved here I used moving boxes, the tall ones for many things. Surprising how some lovely fabric or layers of different fabric can give the illusion of beautiful furniture. I still have a night table upstairs covered with a sheet and contrasting but coordinated pillow slip that nobody knows is a cardboard box. :lol: :lol: :lol: I will have to take a picture when I get up the stairs again. I also have a wooden wine crate that I loved as a small stand turned on its side, but not covered as I liked that way the name was stamped on the wood. I used to have a huge telephone cable holder for a coffee table.


Ooh, those 'wheels' they used for the cable? We used to have the smaller ones for little tables and things, and we used the big ones to play in. lolol...pull off a few slats, stick a pillow inside and roll. lolol. The big ones make for a great patio table with the smaller ones as stools also. Those were great, I wonder if I can find some somewhere on a side of a road to use in the back yard... hmm.... Great idea Angora, have to think about that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> That's a good idea, we could start a new community & have a lovely time checking all the wool stashes. I should stop feeling sorry for myself (well I don't really but sound as if I do) as I know it won't last for ever, & others, like Marianne & Charlotte, have to suffer much more.
> I'm getting very concerned about Melody, does anyone know anything more?
> 
> Tessa


I haven't heard anything and am also getting more than a little worried.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Now that is an advert worth having. :thumbup:


oh yes the adverts are prefect :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, those 'wheels' they used for the cable? We used to have the smaller ones for little tables and things, and we used the big ones to play in. lolol...pull off a few slats, stick a pillow inside and roll. lolol. The big ones make for a great patio table with the smaller ones as stools also. Those were great, I wonder if I can find some somewhere on a side of a road to use in the back yard... hmm.... Great idea Angora, have to think about that.


Rolling in them must have been fabulous fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Morning here--just about to get started with the day. Neck and shoulders still hurt though the headache is down to a dull roar (not a migraine, thank goodness and knock wood).
> 
> Made progress on the baby sweater last night but realized I still have to add about 50-some stitches before I work off the sleeves, so I have got to have a longer needle...will look in my box to see what might work and may have to go up a size...it's going to be quite pretty, though.
> 
> ...


Glad it seems to be easing up. Not too much longer before you DD will be home, but of course it will not fly by for you, those last few hours are always the longest. Hugs, hope that the pain dwindles as the day goes on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for coffee with my friends!! I've missed a few mugs, but Caren I love that knitting mug. The Yarn Harlot would love the one with the crochet hook saying I'm a Hooker. :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you for that link. Poledra, I see I am in good company. No offense taken and hope nobody takes any at mine either.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I am so glad you said that as I'd forgotten about my camera - off to put it in the bag. A big thank you!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I just aim to help. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, those 'wheels' they used for the cable? We used to have the smaller ones for little tables and things, and we used the big ones to play in. lolol...pull off a few slats, stick a pillow inside and roll. lolol. The big ones make for a great patio table with the smaller ones as stools also. Those were great, I wonder if I can find some somewhere on a side of a road to use in the back yard... hmm.... Great idea Angora, have to think about that.


I haven't seen any of those for years and years. :-( They were wonderful free furniture and as you have explained, free fun. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I love those floors too and would adore granite counters. Wonder if they are a lot of work? I stain my white counters that were here when we moved in, but can use bleach on them. Of course, I can't get them now anyway, but perhaps someday. They just look so lovely and the colors can be amazing.


Marla has Quartz counters, they require no additional sealing or anything, she wanted durable and easy, but great looking. She can set a hot pot on them, but doesn't make a practice of it. The only reason I'm willing to go with DHs' preference of Granite is that he has the knowledge and willingness to seal them 2x a year, otherwise we'd go quartz also. The quartz it fabulous and a fraction of the cost of granite without the upkeep. And the quartz has a vast array of colors to choose from.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think grandpa should hang out with the little ones to give grandma time to sit and knit for a bit.


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Shirley, my goal is to make my mother proud, she loved everyone, never judged anyone, and always tried to be happy.
> On my housekeeping, LOLOL!! It looks better on paper/screen than it is in reality, I have more than enough dust, but I'm going with the theory that since I'm allergic, no sense stirring it up more than necessary. lol, I do keep the main things dusted, like the tv and the table. :roll: I figure that since David works so hard, I should at least have a halfway presentable place for him to come home to. Now on Marlas' house, I love her to death, but we both know that housekeeping is NOT her cup of tea, or coffee or anything else. lol...If I don't do it, she will do the things that need done in order to function, but other than that... disaster. lol. She usually washes her own dishes, and does her laundry and make her bed, except since her back surgery I help her until she's completely healed. It all evens out, she buys me yarn and stuff. lolol... I'll scrub toilets in a public restroom for yarn. lol, I'm such a yarn whore. lol :shock: oops, didn't meant to type that out loud, sorry if I upset anyone.


 :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The knee is OK these days- twinges only occasionally, it is my left hip that is causing the most pain, and really slowing me down, even to walk the few tens of metres down to the road, to check the letter box, is best now to take the crutch (seeing as how I am too mean or maybe too broke to go looking for a walking stick). I have realised I have been using my shopping trundler as if it were a stick for a long time- but it does not help when walking, so I am learning how to use both at once. I have also been teaching myself to use the crutch with my left arm- because it dawned on me that was the side I really needed it.
> I guess coping with the pain is slightly better than being on Dialysis, but it is a tough call for you!


Julie, this is making like so difficult for you. Not being able to walk is awful and you don't have anyone helping you do you??? I'm just wondering if you can get some of the help that you got for Fale. This has to be cruelty to think of one not able to walk and yet having to walk everywhere. I don't know how you are doing it. Makes me so sad to think of this. These are the things we didn't understand, not really, when we were younger. I hope that you can find some sort of help. Please don't feel badly about telling us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here's my latest venture and not as smoky as the roasting of the coffee beans. However, I am still enjoying them and think I will be disappointed when I run out....still not doing them again.
> 
> Ok, the latest venture is sprouts. I have had bad luck when I bought special things to grow them in, so this time I just used the containers of the ones I had bought. They seem expensive to me so I got the seeds, put a paper towel in the bottom with spring water and added the seeds and put the top down. Opened it from time to time so they wouldn't mold and now I have two going started on different days. Going to eat the bigger ones today before they have a chance to grow mold. Think this is the 3rd day but didn't keep track. Didn't take long though.
> 
> Question about the tree.


I need to pull out my sprouting jar and get it going, great idea, glad you brought it up. :thumbup: 
Love your center piece, and the tree is just glorious, the way it sits in the sun, just looks like a wonderful place to sit under and read or just contemplate life. :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay I need advice, I am making smothered porkchops, David is supposed to be home in about an hour or so and I'm starved.
> Anyway, I have Cream of mushroom with roasted garlic, broccoli cheese, and cream of asparagus soup. Which two do you all think I should use together for this?


~~~I know I am waaaaay too late for this, but I vote mushroom & brocc/cheese. What did you use? Maybe I'll find out if I manage to catch up. :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, those 'wheels' they used for the cable? We used to have the smaller ones for little tables and things, and we used the big ones to play in. lolol...pull off a few slats, stick a pillow inside and roll. lolol. The big ones make for a great patio table with the smaller ones as stools also. Those were great, I wonder if I can find some somewhere on a side of a road to use in the back yard... hmm.... Great idea Angora, have to think about that.


But you have to be careful especially if they've been stored in a barn or somewhere open--bees like to make hives in them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Rolling in them must have been fabulous fun.


It was, what amazes me is that number one, no one ever fell out the whole we made, I guess that is centrivical (sp)force at work, and no one puked all over. lolol... When they were putting in the pipeline through Glennallen, they had so many empty spools, I think each house hold much have had at least half a dozen small ones, and I know we had at least 3 large ones in the trailer park I lived in about 5 miles from town. Wonderful place to grow up, surrounded by woods/forest and everything.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for coffee with my friends!! I've missed a few mugs, but Caren I love that knitting mug. The Yarn Harlot would love the one with the crochet hook saying I'm a Hooker. :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you for that link. Poledra, I see I am in good company. No offense taken and hope nobody takes any at mine either.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It was, what amazes me is that number one, no one ever fell out the whole we made, I guess that is centrivical (sp)force at work, and no one puked all over. lolol... When they were putting in the pipeline through Glennallen, they had so many empty spools, I think each house hold much have had at least half a dozen small ones, and I know we had at least 3 large ones in the trailer park I lived in about 5 miles from town. Wonderful place to grow up, surrounded by woods/forest and everything.


Oh yes, my best memories are from when I lived in the country. I do have memories from Toronto and having fun but not the ones like when I lived with my aunt up north with lakes, woods, rivers, farm animals, and great people. Was this in Alaska on that island?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> But you have to be careful especially if they've been stored in a barn or somewhere open--bees like to make hives in them!


Uh Oh...Hope you didn't find that out from personal experience!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But you have to be careful especially if they've been stored in a barn or somewhere open--bees like to make hives in them!


 :shock: Good thing we didn't have that problem, that would have been interesting to see someone trying to get out of there with bees chasing them.  :roll: You always get the good information after the fact.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I know I am waaaaay too late for this, but I vote mushroom & brocc/cheese. What did you use? Maybe I'll find out if I manage to catch up. :roll:


That would have been my vote. Do love asparagus but for this dish that's got my vote. Too late now though :|


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I love the spell check errors on here and spelling mistakes. It adds such fun and laughter.
Recently someone was a gluten (glutton) for punishment. Love to laugh and thanks to these little typos or auto corrections, we have a lot of fun.

Best one was eating the smoky gallstones (calzones). :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: Just had to mention as I am sitting here laughing. I know I make enough mistakes just talking. I keep DH in stitches laughing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: And where is the picture of you in the t-shirt? :wink: Where did you ever find that t-shirt..online or a fiber festival?


Sadly I didn't get any pictures of me in it. My ex mother in law had it made for me, years ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to pull out my sprouting jar and get it going, great idea, glad you brought it up. :thumbup:
> Love your center piece, and the tree is just glorious, the way it sits in the sun, just looks like a wonderful place to sit under and read or just contemplate life. :-D


You know, I have never done that, re: sitting under the tree knitting. I have gone out and laid under it, looking up at the clouds and sky. Will have to make sure and do that when the good weather returns.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sadly I didn't get any pictures of me in it. My ex mother in law had it made for me, years ago.


Wow, that is interesting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandpa renting? Just might be a good income source with DH completely retires!!???



NanaCaren said:


> I think I'm a better nana than I was a mum. I had lots of practice with my own. My mum still has way better ideas lots of the time than I do. She never runs out of new ideas for the grands or her great-grands.
> Funny I think how everyone else has such good ideas on parenting and grand parenting. First time I typed grand parenting it changed it to grandpa renting. Lol that would be something else to see.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, that is interesting.


I taught her how to crochet when she was in her sixties. Her first project was a pineapple afghan for her bed. Would have loved to have it when she passed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Uh Oh...Hope you didn't find that out from personal experience!


But of course...! :mrgreen: It was all okay, though.

Here's a quick shot of the sweater--found a longer needle in the bottom of my box.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, my best memories are from when I lived in the country. I do have memories from Toronto and having fun but not the ones like when I lived with my aunt up north with lakes, woods, rivers, farm animals, and great people. Was this in Alaska on that island?


It was in Alaska on the mainland, in the


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I opened all three cans, I only had one of each and needed two to have enough, or so I thought anyway, and mixed a little of each together with a little of each of the others and the Cream of Asparagus and Cheesy Broccoli went together the best. So that is what I went with, thank you all for you ideas' though.


~~~ :thumbup: Any leftovers?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: Any leftovers?


Unfortunately DH was really hungry, but if you want to come on by, I can make more.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> According to them yes. The moved from WI. Big change. I loved it when I visited them in one August even with the extreme high heat. Just drank LOTS of water and sat inside or in their pool. Also wore a hat when outside.


~~~I would SO miss the snow and vastly different seasons!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You know, I have never done that, re: sitting under the tree knitting. I have gone out and laid under it, looking up at the clouds and sky. Will have to make sure and do that when the good weather returns.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Grandpa renting? Just might be a good income source with DH completely retires!!???


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought of you when I saw it I thought of you, figured you would like it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


That was very sweet of you, much appreciated. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I wouldn't say lazy....I'd say "content"; you found something you like and stick with it. I'm still too new with my knitting to be content with it...I'm content with my cooking and use the same pots and pans I've had since I bought them at age 19! I very content with DH and wouldn't trade him for anything. But with so many things, I call myself an optimizer; not really a perfectionist (my home decorating and cleaning proves that), but I'll arrange my grocery list to get through the store the quickest; I'll arrange my errands for the most efficient route, I plan vacations and events that way, too. My goal is to get to the content stage!



jknappva said:


> I'm just plain lazy! Never did like much of a challenge and the older I've gotten, the lazier I am!
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But of course...! :mrgreen: It was all okay, though.
> 
> Here's a quick shot of the sweater--found a longer needle in the bottom of my box.


That is going to be gorgeous!!! Bernat baby jacquards?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't believe this gauge swatch I am doing. The St. Brigid by Alice Starmore. There is a forum for her sweaters and I posted a question there as I can't get the gauge without going down from the recommended 6 US to a 4 US. Here are the replies I got from my question:

I gather that AS tends to have a wicked tight gauge because of the way she knits. Mostly, I ignore authors gauges and go with what looks good to me, then choose my sweater size and/or adjust accordingly. Im knitting a size small St Brigid with a heavy worsted yarn on US 7s. That makes it large enough to fit on my 2x body.
__________________________
My first St Brigid I used Cascade 220 and had to go down to a 3.5mm to get gauge. The sweater turned out to be a bit like cardboard so when I did my second one with hebridean I used a 4mm I thinkdont have my book handy but know I used the size recommended and got the perfect gauge. I am a tight knitter which maybe helpsbut agree it is better to adjust the size than use too small a needle .

Good Luck this is a beautiful design.
____________________________

So, after these answers I am thinking of trying the gauge with the #4's and if it turns out like cardboard going back to the 5's and hoping for the best. At least I have a sweater my DIL wears to compare size. Being a lot of cables I will have to make sure the pattern is centered. Julie sent me some info that will help me if I need to add something on the sides that won't upset the pattern. This is the first I have used Ravelry like this and it was nice since they have so many who have knit this sweater and others of Alice Starmore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would SO miss the snow and vastly different seasons!


I don't miss it perse until times like this when I'm reminiscing, now I'm more than a little homesick. But in reality, I know I don't do well in that kind of cold/snow. It is the most beautiful place on earth that I've ever been though, Hawaii is beautiful, but I don't think anything ever matches the beauty of where you grew up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Question about the tree.[/quote]

Sorry I've no idea, but it iw q very pretty picture :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe this gauge swatch I am doing. The St. Brigid by Alice Starmore. There is a forum for her sweaters and I posted a question there as I can't get the gauge without going down from the recommended 6 US to a 4 US. Here are the replies I got from my question:
> 
> I gather that AS tends to have a wicked tight gauge because of the way she knits. Mostly, I ignore authors gauges and go with what looks good to me, then choose my sweater size and/or adjust accordingly. Im knitting a size small St Brigid with a heavy worsted yarn on US 7s. That makes it large enough to fit on my 2x body.
> __________________________
> ...


Hmmm. I have an Alice Starmore pattern book that I got years ago and have made a couple sweaters out of and never had a problem. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip. One of my son's best buddies lives in Barcelona permanently. He owns his own company where he arranges exchange students and has been very successful - he's been at it almost 15 years now (it's hard to believe these kids are getting close to their 40's!) He was just back here for a visit and still loves being there...he had a lot of great stories and places to go see. I think our DS and his wife will go there on his next sabbatical. I'm sure you will have a great time.

Happy Birthday, Luke!!!



KateB said:


> I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow morning on our annual 'works outing' - six of us who used to work together save up all year to go away for a long weekend in November. We've been to lots of cities - Amsterdam, Dublin, Edinburgh, Paris, Rome and we've spent a lot of time at a spa near Edinburgh too! I think I'm going to take my kindle instead of my iPad as I don't know what the wi-Fi connection will be like, so I'll be off line until Monday night when it'll probably take me hours to catch up! Need to go straight round to DS's house when I get back on Monday as it's Luke's birthday - I can't believe that a year has gone past already, he'll be at school before I can turn round!
> :shock: no doubt I'll manage to pop back on before I go, but if not I hope everyone has a good weekend and all those needing healing or help get it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But of course...! :mrgreen: It was all okay, though.
> 
> Here's a quick shot of the sweater--found a longer needle in the bottom of my box.


That's very pretty, what yarn are you using?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I love the spell check errors on here and spelling mistakes. It adds such fun and laughter.
> Recently someone was a gluten (glutton) for punishment. Love to laugh and thanks to these little typos or auto corrections, we have a lot of fun.
> 
> Best one was eating the smoky gallstones (calzones). :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: Just had to mention as I am sitting here laughing. I know I make enough mistakes just talking. I keep DH in stitches laughing.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But of course...! :mrgreen: It was all okay, though.
> 
> Here's a quick shot of the sweater--found a longer needle in the bottom of my box.


Looks good!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It was in Alaska on the mainland, in the


Wow, those are just beautiful photos with the shots of that mountain. With your experience, you must have lots of wisdom about living in winter in circumstances that mean life and death. Did you see that movie about the young boy that took off across the US and finally made it up to Canada and had no knowledge of how to live? Sadly, he did die. Title escapes me. Aha, it came to me. "Into The Wild." So sad when people do adventures like that without survival education.

Love the other shots too. What a place to grow up. That is quite a healthy moose too. My but they are big.

DS got to go mountain climbing in Alaska. It was more hiking than climbing with ropes, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Discreet, maybe...but Tessa has it right. Imagine to my embarrassment when finding out where kids come from, that my parents had done that at least 13 times since there were 13 kids -- only the family by the name of Fox had more kids (16) and the twins in my class were even more embarrassed.



Lurker 2 said:


> Now, now Tessa, I was trying to be discrete!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I like the one that book turns into boot and then the next time into booth.

I have a lot of problems with my spell check - I try to catch them but never see them until after the hour is up. 
I agree Angora -- it is lots of fun trying to figure out what word it is supposed to be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Discreet, maybe...but Tessa has it right. Imagine to my embarrassment when finding out where kids come from, that my parents had done that at least 13 times since there were 13 kids -- only the family by the name of Fox had more kids (16) and the twins in my class were even more embarrassed.


Yes, so true...13 times. The SHAME of it. I remember that moment realizing this with my girlfriend Heather, the facts of life and I just couldn't believe my grandparents would ever do that. They did it 9 times. :lol: :lol: :lol: Boy your family did it more. :wink: At that point my mother had only done it once. Later when I had brothers and sisters, 6 of them, I was almost 14, so was more understanding. :wink: Oh those parents. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I taught her how to crochet when she was in her sixties. Her first project was a pineapple afghan for her bed. Would have loved to have it when she passed.


You are quite the teacher. A pineapple afghan for her first project. Amazing!!! I can see why you wish you had that. A real heirloom. Sounds like you had a lovely relationship with her.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here's my latest venture and not as smoky as the roasting of the coffee beans. However, I am still enjoying them and think I will be disappointed when I run out....still not doing them again.
> 
> Ok, the latest venture is sprouts. I have had bad luck when I bought special things to grow them in, so this time I just used the containers of the ones I had bought. They seem expensive to me so I got the seeds, put a paper towel in the bottom with spring water and added the seeds and put the top down. Opened it from time to time so they wouldn't mold and now I have two going started on different days. Going to eat the bigger ones today before they have a chance to grow mold. Think this is the 3rd day but didn't keep track. Didn't take long though.
> 
> Question about the tree.


Don't know what tree it is but whatever it is it's a beautiful colour!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was in Alaska on the mainland, in the


I love your pictures- especially of the mountains and also the Moose. They are HUGE - and not to be trifled with. I have told the story of Suzie our resident cow moose and the mother of 'little Joe' who became huge and spent all his winters using our salt spit while we were in 
Arizona -- then would hang around for 2 or 3 weeks in April when we got home. we tread carefully. but he never even looked at us. Same as Suzie - she had her calves their in the spring each year and we left her completely alone. they seemed to sense there was no problem with us.

It was fun when we wanted to use the outside Biffy when we knew they were close by -We only used it in the day time and had a porta pottie for nights - the words 'treading carefully' were very appropo! We know that they were the same animals because each of them had a cream line on their neck - Little joe was about 8 when we sold the cottage and they were there at different times of the year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> But of course...! :mrgreen: It was all okay, though.
> 
> Here's a quick shot of the sweater--found a longer needle in the bottom of my box.


Glad you were ok. :thumbup: Scary though.

That sweater is so adorable. So glad you found the longer needle. It is working up so beautifully. Pink my GD favorite color. I was knitting the traveling vine with the bling sequins in it and the GD would just love the pattern, color and bling, but sadly, it wasn't pink. Wasn't for her but still thought she would just Love it. :roll: At least I know that no matter how cute, it has to be pink.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is really doing fine with the waiting since IF it is bad news she will go right back in, have the thyroid totally removed, take a pill and be done with it. And yes, they gave her Lortab for the pain. I talked with her this morning and she is feeling okay right now. She will take it easy though.


So happy, both of you are doing good. 
I love another answered prayer, happy, happy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, those are just beautiful photos with the shots of that mountain. With your experience, you must have lots of wisdom about living in winter in circumstances that mean life and death. Did you see that movie about the young boy that took off across the US and finally made it up to Canada and had no knowledge of how to live? Sadly, he did die. Title escapes me. Aha, it came to me. "Into The Wild." So sad when people do adventures like that without survival education.
> 
> Love the other shots too. What a place to grow up. That is quite a healthy moose too. My but they are big.
> 
> DS got to go mountain climbing in Alaska. It was more hiking than climbing with ropes, etc.


Yes, we always knew how to handle wildlife and weather, you went prepared and took nothing for granted. Of course we ran through the woods and everything, we never worried about bears or moose or wolverines or anything, we just knew they were out there and if you came across one, get the heck out of there, or if it was a bear and you couldn't get out of there, curl into a ball and cover your head and pray. Maybe that's why we spent so much time in trees, at least we all knew how to climb a tree if we had to. lolol
Yes, we've seen the movie and I think DH read the book prior to that. He died in an abandoned bus in Alaska, sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I love your pictures- especially of the mountains and also the Moose. They are HUGE - and not to be trifled with. I have told the story of Suzie our resident cow moose and the mother of 'little Joe' who became huge and spent all his winters using our salt spit while we were in
> Arizona -- then would hang around for 2 or 3 weeks in April when we got home. we tread carefully. but he never even looked at us. Same as Suzie - she had her calves their in the spring each year and we left her completely alone. they seemed to sense there was no problem with us.
> 
> It was fun when we wanted to use the outside Biffy when we knew they were close by -We only used it in the day time and had a porta pottie for nights - the words 'treading carefully' were very appropo! We know that they were the same animals because each of them had a cream line on their neck - Little joe was about 8 when we sold the cottage and they were there at different times of the year.


What an experience, having them camp out with you, so to speak.

Treading carefully at night makes me laugh and I am old enough to know that from experience from when I lived up north and they had the out house. Tiny porta potties. :lol: :lol: :lol: Emptying those was no fun, but one knew no different.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is going to be gorgeous!!! Bernat baby jacquards?


Yes--color is called Petunia.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love your pictures- especially of the mountains and also the Moose. They are HUGE - and not to be trifled with. I have told the story of Suzie our resident cow moose and the mother of 'little Joe' who became huge and spent all his winters using our salt spit while we were in
> Arizona -- then would hang around for 2 or 3 weeks in April when we got home. we tread carefully. but he never even looked at us. Same as Suzie - she had her calves their in the spring each year and we left her completely alone. they seemed to sense there was no problem with us.
> 
> It was fun when we wanted to use the outside Biffy when we knew they were close by -We only used it in the day time and had a porta pottie for nights - the words 'treading carefully' were very appropo! We know that they were the same animals because each of them had a cream line on their neck - Little joe was about 8 when we sold the cottage and they were there at different times of the year.


Yes, they are very territorial and protective of their young, if one is not careful and very respectful, those hooves and horns will teach respect. 
I think animals know, for the most part who is a danger (or just plain stupid) and who has respect for them and their space. We were driving down the Glenn Highway (my grandfather helped build that highway) and a moose was standing with back feet on the white line, and front feet on the yellow we parked, not going to try to go around that. Dad honked a few times, but he wasn't moving until he was good and ready. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Don't know what tree it is but whatever it is it's a beautiful colour!


Well, if I can't figure out what it is I will try and figure out in spring and summer. I should be able to take photos of the flowers and compare photos with others online. All the trees were here when we moved here so we didn't have any hand in choosing. Happy with them though, just don't know the name.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they are very territorial and protective of their young, if one is not careful and very respectful, those hooves and horns will teach respect.
> I think animals know, for the most part who is a danger (or just plain stupid) and who has respect for them and their space. We were driving down the Glenn Highway (my grandfather helped build that highway) and a moose was standing with back feet on the white line, and front feet on the yellow we parked, not going to try to go around that. Dad honked a few times, but he wasn't moving until he was good and ready. lol


Wow...that is some size. We had them in Haliburton but the lumberers(?) and truckers saw them more than I did. Must be what one would call work traffic in Alaska.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Discreet, maybe...but Tessa has it right. Imagine to my embarrassment when finding out where kids come from, that my parents had done that at least 13 times since there were 13 kids -- only the family by the name of Fox had more kids (16) and the twins in my class were even more embarrassed.


 :shock:  :roll: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes--color is called Petunia.


I need to get that for my GD. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow...that is some size. We had them in Haliburton but the lumberers(?) and truckers saw them more than I did. Must be what one would call work traffic in Alaska.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No I still haven't found my camera charger  but it will show up eventually....LOL too much clutter here....

I just got a chicken in the crock pot and bread in the machine. Hoping the bread machine works correctly this time. If not then I'll put on my list of wants a new bread machine. Still haven't gotten knitting out yet...you know how the KTP draws us in...LOL



Angora1 said:


> I could take that. Just don't think DH would be able to maintain his career and he will never actually retire. Perhaps someday from teaching but professors don't have to quit at 65-67 or whatever age it is now. That would be nice to retire there and have a pool too. How lovely that it helped.
> 
> I just took some photos to share and can't find the cord again to input in the computer. Did you find your charger????
> :roll: I see you are gone to get some knitting done. I need to do that too. Just found the charger so will see what I can do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have more reusable bags than one person needs, they only make it into the store half the time. Unless I'm by myself. Some of the stores take a few cents off for each reusable bag you have. Saves you money but you have to ask for it it is not automatically taken off.


The only things we have towards conservation in the supermarkets is the possibly biodegradable bags, more expensive polywhatsit bags, very occasionally hessian lined with polywhatsit, and one supermarket that charges you for the ordinary plastic bags, but encourages you to pack your own into their cardboard bags. 
Some other shops are encouraging one to use your own bags, but with many you have to stop the shop assistant from using the bags.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would SO miss the snow and vastly different seasons!


I love how they look too. I would miss the seasons, but be able to move better, so I guess there would be a trade-off. Won't be happening anyway, so guess I'll never know.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It was in Alaska on the mainland, in the


Wonderful pictures of Alaska. I love the snow covered mountains in the background.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The Ravelry groups are wonderful...I used them quite a bit with a pair of socks on a pattern that was driving me nuts...it worked out fine...one silly k1 was missing from the directions.



Angora1 said:


> I can't believe this gauge swatch I am doing. The St. Brigid by Alice Starmore. There is a forum for her sweaters and I posted a question there as I can't get the gauge without going down from the recommended 6 US to a 4 US. Here are the replies I got from my question:
> 
> I gather that AS tends to have a wicked tight gauge because of the way she knits. Mostly, I ignore authors gauges and go with what looks good to me, then choose my sweater size and/or adjust accordingly. Im knitting a size small St Brigid with a heavy worsted yarn on US 7s. That makes it large enough to fit on my 2x body.
> __________________________
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you a healing massage for those shoulder and neck Sorlenna. Hope they ease up soon.



Sorlenna said:


> Morning here--just about to get started with the day. Neck and shoulders still hurt though the headache is down to a dull roar (not a migraine, thank goodness and knock wood).
> 
> Made progress on the baby sweater last night but realized I still have to add about 50-some stitches before I work off the sleeves, so I have got to have a longer needle...will look in my box to see what might work and may have to go up a size...it's going to be quite pretty, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No I still haven't found my camera charger  but it will show up eventually....LOL too much clutter here....
> 
> I just got a chicken in the crock pot and bread in the machine. Hoping the bread machine works correctly this time. If not then I'll put on my list of wants a new bread machine. Still haven't gotten knitting out yet...you know how the KTP draws us in...LOL


Yes, I was signing off over an hour ago. Ok I'm gone.......I think. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the elementary, junior high, and high school that I went to, I think it's still the only school in Glennallen. The kids from Gakona, Chistochina, Kenny Lake, Copper Center would all go to elementary and jr high school in their town/village then bus in to Glennallen for high school. They've added on to it, but it's still pretty much the same shape. It was only one story and back behind is where the mobile units they brought in are.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The Ravelry groups are wonderful...I used them quite a bit with a pair of socks on a pattern that was driving me nuts...it worked out fine...one silly k1 was missing from the directions.


Yes, I wouldn't have bothered if there was a workshop or KAL on the St. Brigid. This was one time when the Ravelry Forum group paid off investigating. People who are fans of Alice Starmore and knitting her sweaters check in and chat and answer questions. Search paid off.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't miss it perse until times like this when I'm reminiscing, now I'm more than a little homesick. But in reality, I know I don't do well in that kind of cold/snow. It is the most beautiful place on earth that I've ever been though, Hawaii is beautiful, but I don't think anything ever matches the beauty of where you grew up.


What kind of temperatures do you get there in the summer?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora the kitchen island my 
DH made me has a granite top and is no problem at all. I love rolling out dough on it as it stays cool. Also set hot pots right on it with no problems. Would LOVE to have all my counter tops the granite.



Angora1 said:


> I love those floors too and would adore granite counters. Wonder if they are a lot of work? I stain my white counters that were here when we moved in, but can use bleach on them. Of course, I can't get them now anyway, but perhaps someday. They just look so lovely and the colors can be amazing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know!! I think I shared that story with my Mom many years later and she had a good laugh about it too.



Angora1 said:


> Yes, so true...13 times. The SHAME of it. I remember that moment realizing this with my girlfriend Heather, the facts of life and I just couldn't believe my grandparents would ever do that. They did it 9 times. :lol: :lol: :lol: Boy your family did it more. :wink: At that point my mother had only done it once. Later when I had brothers and sisters, 6 of them, I was almost 14, so was more understanding. :wink: Oh those parents. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes--color is called Petunia.


 :thumbup: I love to use that yarn, all their colorways are so pretty.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> A funny thing happened last night....


Hahahaha Gigi, that is so funny...and probably very true


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> What kind of temperatures do you get there in the summer?


Typically 70s' maybe low 80s' but dad said one summer we have over a hundred most of the summer and I was the only kid out playing, that I was in hog heaven. lol


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Mothers are always missed. My mother's been gone for almost 20 yrs and, a lot of times, I'll think I'll ask Mama about that..before I remember I can't.
> Hope your friend takes you to a delicious lunch and you have a lovely afternoon chatting and knitting.
> Junek


Thanks June! We had a lovely time and while we did more frogging than we actually got knit, I enjoyed it all the same


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good Thursday morning, to All...finally caught up. Lots of laughs along the way. Sad, heart-aching stories, too. Soothing, healing vibes and prayers for all in need. Thanks for the laughs, too. Those are helaing as well. Years ago worked on a study that found that a postive attitude correlated with healing and recovery. Given that, Marianne is sure to bounce back with more energy than ever! Gwen, too. I think Melody will do well, too. Has anyone heard from her? I was also wondering about Gottastch, too.

We are busy gathering "stuff" for our Thanksgiving visits. We will drive to Miami Beach to spend Thanksgiving with DD. We will have my older brother (76 y/o) with us. Along the way down and back we will e stopping to visit with various friends and family. The computer will be on the trip, too, but don't know how much I'll get on to the KTP.

One of the planned activities for FL is my DD wants me to teach her how to knit! In a week? We'll see. I'm putting together a knitting bag with miscellaneous stuff in it. Other than some yarn, a few needles,meas. tape, & scissors..any suggestions of other things to include? We're headed to Michaels soon to make some selections.

Another thing we are going to do is make a painting. We go to a studio, there is a leader who guides us stroke by stroke...and we all make the same painting. It is loads of fun! We bring goodies to eat...and wine to drink.  WE did it before and it was a lot of fun. I'd never made a painting before...I surprised myself.

Someone asked/mentioned about Dr. Who scarves. Years ago we boght 2 scarves at a fund-raising auction. Each was 10 feet long! I attached a picture. If anyone wants more info or better pictures, let me know.

Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie...Your handmade bags must be quite lovely, especially the calico. I always forget to take my bags too as I have cloth ones. Got in the habit in Germany, but now I forget them. Like others on here, I reuse the plastic ones I get for so many things. Sounds like you are moving along on the Jersey. I have to take naps all the time too and it just takes up so much of the day. Love those naps but love the days I don't need them more. Oooh pizza...sounds so good.
> 
> (


If I go off air today, don't be surprised, it has just taken an hour to get KP up and running- had the problem with both machines. So I am not sure where the problem originates. I am seriously behind as well, and with daylight here possibly may not catch up till tonight. I do need to knit, not spend my time typing!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Typically 70s' maybe low 80s' but dad said one summer we have over a hundred most of the summer and I was the only kid out playing, that I was in hog heaven. lol


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> One of the planned activities for FL is my DD wants me to teach her how to knit! In a week? We'll see. I'm putting together a knitting bag with miscellaneous stuff in it. Other than some yarn, a few needles,meas. tape, & scissors..any suggestions of other things to include? We're headed to Michaels soon to make some selections.
> 
> You may want to include a list of helpful websites to find tutorials and free patterns: Ravelry, Craftsy, KnitFreedom, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures. Was that a live moose in the last picture? The mountains in the distance are magnificient.



Poledra65 said:


> It was in Alaska on the mainland, in the


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, the higher the stoma is on the intestines, the less time for any absorption of nutrients. Hope this can be resolved with supplements, different foods, etc.


Dear cousin is a tough patient too...if the doctors tell her to do one thing and she doesn't like it, she probably won't. I'm sure they told her about supplements, different foods, etc., but knowing dear cousin she just disregarded it...makes me want to shake her sometimes


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora the kitchen island my
> DH made me has a granit top and is no problem at all. I love rolling out dough on it as it stays cool. Also set hot pots right on it with no problems. Would LOVE to have all my counter tops the granite.


Thanks Gwen. I thought they were a lot of worry and care. They sound great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hahahaha Gigi, that is so funny...and probably very true


Yes, I love her posts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Slept in today...wasn't yesterday and still am not up to 100% today. Some kind of bug that is just making me feel sluggish. 

We don't have DGS here today, so I am just going to take a shower - dry my hair and then plop my behind on the sofa and knit...oh but grab a cup of coffee first.

Sorry to hear of the aches and pains--hope you all find some relief. Love the pictures and the coffee---hmmm wonder if I could make an afghan square with the flattened world globe? hmmmm wheels are turning.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Good Thursday morning, to All...finally caught up. Lots of laughs along the way. Sad, heart-aching stories, too. Soothing, healing vibes and prayers for all in need. Thanks for the laughs, too. Those are helaing as well. Years ago worked on a study that found that a postive attitude correlated with healing and recovery. Given that, Marianne is sure to bounce back with more energy than ever! Gwen, too. I think Melody will do well, too. Has anyone heard from her? I was also wondering about Gottastch, too.
> 
> We are busy gathering "stuff" for our Thanksgiving visits. We will drive to Miami Beach to spend Thanksgiving with DD. We will have my older brother (76 y/o) with us. Along the way down and back we will e stopping to visit with various friends and family. The computer will be on the trip, too, but don't know how much I'll get on to the KTP.
> 
> ...


Wow! How long does it take to drive from Chicago to Miami Beach? Here in the UK we think we have a long journey if we do 200 miles! I was the one asking about Dr Who scarves. I've promised my son I would make him one but it won't be for this Christmas. My DGD knitted one for herself a couple of years ago. I must ask her if she used a pattern or just made it up as she went along. I don't want to upset the Dr Who fans by not doing the right colour combinations. I hadn't realised that they vary from Dr to Dr!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, this is making like so difficult for you. Not being able to walk is awful and you don't have anyone helping you do you??? I'm just wondering if you can get some of the help that you got for Fale. This has to be cruelty to think of one not able to walk and yet having to walk everywhere. I don't know how you are doing it. Makes me so sad to think of this. These are the things we didn't understand, not really, when we were younger. I hope that you can find some sort of help. Please don't feel badly about telling us.


It is bearable, Angora, although limiting- I expect to see the Specialist after Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Good Thursday morning, to All...finally caught up. Lots of laughs along the way. Sad, heart-aching stories, too. Soothing, healing vibes and prayers for all in need. Thanks for the laughs, too. Those are helaing as well. Years ago worked on a study that found that a postive attitude correlated with healing and recovery. Given that, Marianne is sure to bounce back with more energy than ever! Gwen, too. I think Melody will do well, too. Has anyone heard from her? I was also wondering about Gottastch, too.
> 
> We are busy gathering "stuff" for our Thanksgiving visits. We will drive to Miami Beach to spend Thanksgiving with DD. We will have my older brother (76 y/o) with us. Along the way down and back we will e stopping to visit with various friends and family. The computer will be on the trip, too, but don't know how much I'll get on to the KTP.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful and safe trip. That is a very long drive but I know you will have fun and a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is bearable, Angora, although limiting- I expect to see the Specialist after Christmas.


that's good but with every day being filled with pain it must seem so far away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Discreet, maybe...but Tessa has it right. Imagine to my embarrassment when finding out where kids come from, that my parents had done that at least 13 times since there were 13 kids -- only the family by the name of Fox had more kids (16) and the twins in my class were even more embarrassed.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I go off air today, don't be surprised, it has just taken an hour to get KP up and running- had the problem with both machines. So I am not sure where the problem originates. I am seriously behind as well, and with daylight here possibly may not catch up till tonight. I do need to knit, not spend my time typing!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures. Was that a live moose in the last picture? The mountains in the distance are magnificient.


Yes, it was. I have to say, they are beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Carol what a wonderful trip you have planned for Thanksgiving. Wish you could swing by here too. What part of FL will you be heading to? If you haven't gone to Michaels yet you might want to add in a crochet hook for fixing mistakes/dropped stitches and some stitch markers.

I love the Dr. Who scarf. One of thse days I just may have to make one.



cmaliza said:


> Good Thursday morning, to All...finally caught up. Lots of laughs along the way. Sad, heart-aching stories, too. Soothing, healing vibes and prayers for all in need. Thanks for the laughs, too. Those are helaing as well. Years ago worked on a study that found that a postive attitude correlated with healing and recovery. Given that, Marianne is sure to bounce back with more energy than ever! Gwen, too. I think Melody will do well, too. Has anyone heard from her? I was also wondering about Gottastch, too.
> 
> We are busy gathering "stuff" for our Thanksgiving visits. We will drive to Miami Beach to spend Thanksgiving with DD. We will have my older brother (76 y/o) with us. Along the way down and back we will e stopping to visit with various friends and family. The computer will be on the trip, too, but don't know how much I'll get on to the KTP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

:x Well, Grey got into trouble, he stole my razor and ran off with it, had to go hunt it down, now he's back in the tub playing with the drain. That cat, I swear, if it's not one thing it another. Tried to get David to take him with when he went in the truck this morning, wonder why he didn't think that was a good idea. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My aunt used to live in Fairbanks (she's now deceased) and as a child I always wanted to go see her but never could. She eventually moved back to her home state of TX.



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it was. I have to say, they are beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, said I was going to go knit so will TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> that's good but with every day being filled with pain it must seem so far away.


A lot of the time it is bearable- it is worst when I am trying to move, whether just easing myself while sitting, or trying to stand up, and of course while walking- so please don't stress on my part- I think the pain you have to be experiencing is far worse- I can still negotiate steps.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since this isn't an assisted living facility, there's no dining area or help in that area. The management does have an arrangement with the Piccadilly Restaurant to deliver meals every other Fri. for those who want to order...there are about 1/2 doz. choices. But we have a fairly large socializing room with tables and chairs, snacks and drinks machines. And another room for games
> tv. But no assistance so far as housekeeping, cooking, etc.
> Really nice that we have a church service every Sun evening....that makes it convenient for those not able to go to church.
> I've lived here for almost 9 yrs. and really like it.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was the one asking about Dr Who scarves. I've promised my son I would make him one but it won't be for this Christmas. My DGD knitted one for herself a couple of years ago. I must ask her if she used a pattern or just made it up as she went along. I don't want to upset the Dr Who fans by not doing the right colour combinations. I hadn't realised that they vary from Dr to Dr!


I have had this one bookmarked for a while:

http://vermontpublictv.blogspot.com/2012/07/doctor-who-scarf-knitting-or-crochet.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow morning on our annual 'works outing' - six of us who used to work together save up all year to go away for a long weekend in November. We've been to lots of cities - Amsterdam, Dublin, Edinburgh, Paris, Rome and we've spent a lot of time at a spa near Edinburgh too! I think I'm going to take my kindle instead of my iPad as I don't know what the wi-Fi connection will be like, so I'll be off line until Monday night when it'll probably take me hours to catch up! Need to go straight round to DS's house when I get back on Monday as it's Luke's birthday - I can't believe that a year has gone past already, he'll be at school before I can turn round!
> :shock: no doubt I'll manage to pop back on before I go, but if not I hope everyone has a good weekend and all those needing healing or help get it.


have a great getaway. That sounds like a great group and a wonderful way to make sure you take a break each year...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just popping in for a quick Hello and Loves and Hugs to everyone. I have received cards, PM's and messages that have been so very special to me, thank you, thank you, thank you!! 
I am doing a bit better today.. still pulls a lot to try to hold my head up completely, but at least is a bit more than yesterday! And just to report, C has been doing an excellent job of taking care of both Mom and I. As matter of fact I just had to ask her to back off a bit as I am able to walk and talk on my own, I won't over do that is a given, but don't need to be watched constantly!
Should know the results of the biopsy on either Friday or Monday, depending on the results I could be back in having surgery again on Tuesday or Thursday. But truthfully don't feel that will happen but am prepared if it does! 
I want you all to know how much I love this group, I do miss you and Gwen keeps me up to date with the happenings. Plus I do get PM's from several that keeps me up to speed also. I do love hearing from you and I do hope that if the second surgery isn't needed that I will be back in the group as soon as I can sit comfortably. 
I'm way behind on my Christmas projects, but to the point of if they get done all the better, if not.. a gift card???? ROFL. 
Love you all so very much.. Hugs, Loves and know you are all in my prayers.. always!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely day.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes all round.
> 
> Thursday photos....


Your goldfinch looks very bright, is he quite tame? We used to put out Niger seeds for them, sprinkled onto teasels or thistle heads, but I don't think I got that close to one.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Barcelona, how exciting KateB! I would love to visit it and see the Goudi buildings as well as trying out the tapas. Have a wonderful time, then tell us all about it when you get home.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow! How long does it take to drive from Chicago to Miami Beach? Here in the UK we think we have a long journey if we do 200 miles! I was the one asking about Dr Who scarves. I've promised my son I would make him one but it won't be for this Christmas. My DGD knitted one for herself a couple of years ago. I must ask her if she used a pattern or just made it up as she went along. I don't want to upset the Dr Who fans by not doing the right colour combinations. I hadn't realised that they vary from Dr to Dr!


~~~I don't think there is a special pattern. The two we bought are similar, but not identical. Both used the colors shown in my picture. I think a lot of it is inspirational. One important feature, though, is the length....10 feet!
Do you want more pictures? PM me and I'll send more that maybe show it better.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow! How long does it take to drive from Chicago to Miami Beach? Here in the UK we think we have a long journey if we do 200 miles! I was the one asking about Dr Who scarves. I've promised my son I would make him one but it won't be for this Christmas. My DGD knitted one for herself a couple of years ago. I must ask her if she used a pattern or just made it up as she went along. I don't want to upset the Dr Who fans by not doing the right colour combinations. I hadn't realised that they vary from Dr to Dr!


~~~We are taking 3 days to drive to Miami Beach....it's about 1250 miles from Cleveland....our shove-off point.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :x Well, Grey got into trouble, he stole my razor and ran off with it, had to go hunt it down, now he's back in the tub playing with the drain. That cat, I swear, if it's not one thing it another. Tried to get David to take him with when he went in the truck this morning, wonder why he didn't think that was a good idea. :roll: :roll:


~~~Probably worried that he would drive off with the truck! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Carol what a wonderful trip you have planned for Thanksgiving. Wish you could swing by here too. What part of FL will you be heading to? If you haven't gone to Michaels yet you might want to add in a crochet hook for fixing mistakes/dropped stitches and some stitch markers.
> 
> I love the Dr. Who scarf. One of thse days I just may have to make one.


~~~Good idea....thanks! The scarf...also a good idea...they are very warm! And you find new friends when you wear it...immediatley recognizable!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> An update of the Elizabeth.


Lovely color and knitting!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> We went babysitting & didn't get home till 1.30 am. Then I couldn't get to sleep so spent all night tossing & turning, dosed off at 7.30. My hands are very painful, having difficulty bending fingers & holding cups etc. I'll have to go back to that hard to nail down GP.
> 
> Tessa.


Hope your hands are better after a good nights sleep, and that you can trap the doctor for long enough to get something done about the pain.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna and Zoe this link will take you to a picture of a booklet I have cute ideas for the scrubby/dishcloth combo.
http://www.amazon.com/Little-Kitchen-Helpers-Leisure-75050/dp/B000LBO0MM


Sorlenna said:


> Since I often lose my scrubby, I think it's a great idea to work them together.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sorlenna and Zoe this link will take you to a picture of a booklet I have cute ideas for the scrubby/dishcloth combo.
> http://www.amazon.com/Little-Kitchen-Helpers-Leisure-75050/dp/B000LBO0MM


Very clever! It will likely be a while before I can get to any of them, though--too much else on the plate at the moment!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> So happy, both of you are doing good.
> I love another answered prayer, happy, happy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I second that
emotion..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we always knew how to handle wildlife and weather, you went prepared and took nothing for granted. Of course we ran through the woods and everything, we never worried about bears or moose or wolverines or anything, we just knew they were out there and if you came across one, get the heck out of there, or if it was a bear and you couldn't get out of there, curl into a ball and cover your head and pray. Maybe that's why we spent so much time in trees, at least we all knew how to climb a tree if we had to. lolol
> Yes, we've seen the movie and I think DH read the book prior to that. He died in an abandoned bus in Alaska, sad.


It just goes to show that nature is unforgiving and you had best be well prepared for anything....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in for a quick Hello and Loves and Hugs to everyone. I have received cards, PM's and messages that have been so very special to me, thank you, thank you, thank you!!
> I am doing a bit better today.. still pulls a lot to try to hold my head up completely, but at least is a bit more than yesterday! And just to report, C has been doing an excellent job of taking care of both Mom and I. As matter of fact I just had to ask her to back off a bit as I am able to walk and talk on my own, I won't over do that is a given, but don't need to be watched constantly!
> Should know the results of the biopsy on either Friday or Monday, depending on the results I could be back in having surgery again on Tuesday or Thursday. But truthfully don't feel that will happen but am prepared if it does!
> I want you all to know how much I love this group, I do miss you and Gwen keeps me up to date with the happenings. Plus I do get PM's from several that keeps me up to speed also. I do love hearing from you and I do hope that if the second surgery isn't needed that I will be back in the group as soon as I can sit comfortably.
> ...


How lovely to hear from you in person, not that Gwen has not done a wonderful job of keeping us in touch, but great that you have been able to come online yourself.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No I still haven't found my camera charger  but it will show up eventually....LOL too much clutter here....
> 
> I just got a chicken in the crock pot and bread in the machine. Hoping the bread machine works correctly this time. If not then I'll put on my list of wants a new bread machine. Still haven't gotten knitting out yet...you know how the KTP draws us in...LOL


I have one load of laundry in, but didn't sleep well last night so I'm kind of falling asleep at the computer. So much for all my ambitious plans for the day. It is so cold, I have the heat lamp on in bathroom to warm up to the point where I can get cleaned up and dressed. The hockey game is late tonight too so will have another long night.....

It would be a great day for something in the crockpot, but I think DH already has a plan. We never use or bread machine..... It tastes so good, we would end up with play too many carbs and butter!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I love how they look too. I would miss the seasons, but be able to move better, so I guess there would be a trade-off. Won't be happening anyway, so guess I'll never know.


I do miss the seasons, especially the Fall, but noticed that we had quite a bit of foliage color this year....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> One of the planned activities for FL is my DD wants me to teach her how to knit! In a week? We'll see. I'm putting together a knitting bag with miscellaneous stuff in it. Other than some yarn, a few needles,meas. tape, & scissors..any suggestions of other things to include? We're headed to Michaels soon to make some selections.
> Carol il/oh


Maybe some stitch markers and a crochet hook for fixing mistakes... A row counter... Make sure to mark the right side of the project for her with contrast yarn or a safety pin or marker...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Slept in today...wasn't yesterday and still am not up to 100% today. Some kind of bug that is just making me feel sluggish.
> 
> We don't have DGS here today, so I am just going to take a shower - dry my hair and then plop my behind on the sofa and knit...oh but grab a cup of coffee first.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the aches and pains--hope you all find some relief. Love the pictures and the coffee---hmmm wonder if I could make an afghan square with the flattened world globe? hmmmm wheels are turning.


We must be leading parallel lives. I am going to microwave some hospital bath things and need to wash hair. In cleaning out the bathroom cabinet, I found a light blond hair color... I have no idea why I bought it. I'm toying with the idea of using it... To clean it out of cabinet and to shock DH. I need to spray some Zicam just in case it is a cold starting. All I have hot that I can drink is some cider and I'm not liking it. Maybe a good rummage will turn up some hot chocolate..... Need to block scarf too and work on quilt square. I have a feeling I will fail at most today.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in for a quick Hello and Loves and Hugs to everyone. I have received cards, PM's and messages that have been so very special to me, thank you, thank you, thank you!!
> I am doing a bit better today.. still pulls a lot to try to hold my head up completely, but at least is a bit more than yesterday! And just to report, C has been doing an excellent job of taking care of both Mom and I. As matter of fact I just had to ask her to back off a bit as I am able to walk and talk on my own, I won't over do that is a given, but don't need to be watched constantly!
> Should know the results of the biopsy on either Friday or Monday, depending on the results I could be back in having surgery again on Tuesday or Thursday. But truthfully don't feel that will happen but am prepared if it does!
> I want you all to know how much I love this group, I do miss you and Gwen keeps me up to date with the happenings. Plus I do get PM's from several that keeps me up to speed also. I do love hearing from you and I do hope that if the second surgery isn't needed that I will be back in the group as soon as I can sit comfortably.
> ...


So happy to see you. Glad you are being sensible about not overdoing. I am also being overly cautious because I want no setbacks. You are making fantastic progress.

Yeah for Cindy, always pitching in and picking up the slack. don't sweat the holidays. YOU are everyones's gift.... just throw the yarn in a box with a picture and they get it when they get it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was in Alaska on the mainland, in the


WOW!! Alaska is really a different place. Beautiful....but I'm not cold weather fan so I wouldn't be happy living there!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Finally caught up again. I SHOULD go take a walk, it am going to cleanup and put only warmest loungers instead...

I spoke with Pontuf (charlotte) last night. She sounded so good. I know she has a long haul, but has a great positive attitude and is working hard and has a good support team. Keep up all the good thoughts for her... They seem to be working.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good idea....thanks! The scarf...also a good idea...they are very warm! And you find new friends when you wear it...immediatley recognizable!


Oh I would love to take that drive! I would love to visit Miami Beach and points all the way north to the Canadian Border. think of us who can't make the trip with you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Discreet, maybe...but Tessa has it right. Imagine to my embarrassment when finding out where kids come from, that my parents had done that at least 13 times since there were 13 kids -- only the family by the name of Fox had more kids (16) and the twins in my class were even more embarrassed.


And of course, we know they ONLY did it 13 times since there were ONLY 13 children!!! ROFL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks June! We had a lovely time and while we did more frogging than we actually got knit, I enjoyed it all the same


LOL!! Just give you more time to knit with that yarn!!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My aunt used to live in Fairbanks (she's now deceased) and as a child I always wanted to go see her but never could. She eventually moved back to her home state of TX.


If going to Fairbanks, you would definitely want to go in the summer, the winters, you might end up a Georgia Peach Popsicle. lolol 
It is too bad though that you never got to go visit, it really is beautiful, more so back then before they had so much growth, but it's still a very country city, trees and wildlife everywhere.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in for a quick Hello and Loves and Hugs to everyone. I have received cards, PM's and messages that have been so very special to me, thank you, thank you, thank you!!
> I am doing a bit better today.. still pulls a lot to try to hold my head up completely, but at least is a bit more than yesterday! And just to report, C has been doing an excellent job of taking care of both Mom and I. As matter of fact I just had to ask her to back off a bit as I am able to walk and talk on my own, I won't over do that is a given, but don't need to be watched constantly!
> Should know the results of the biopsy on either Friday or Monday, depending on the results I could be back in having surgery again on Tuesday or Thursday. But truthfully don't feel that will happen but am prepared if it does!
> I want you all to know how much I love this group, I do miss you and Gwen keeps me up to date with the happenings. Plus I do get PM's from several that keeps me up to speed also. I do love hearing from you and I do hope that if the second surgery isn't needed that I will be back in the group as soon as I can sit comfortably.
> ...


So wonderful to see you!!!!!! Glad you are able to function more normally and without the pain that you were having. I'm sure that your being healthy is the best gift they could want.  
Love and hugs, take er easy and enjoy any excuse to relax while you can. :thumbup: 
Hugs to Cindy, she's a wonderful friend and housemate. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot of the time it is bearable- it is worst when I am trying to move, whether just easing myself while sitting, or trying to stand up, and of course while walking- so please don't stress on my part- I think the pain you have to be experiencing is far worse- I can still negotiate steps.


Dear Julie. I can definitely sympathize with the hip!! We do what we have to, don't we? Mine got so bad before I could have the replacement that I couldn't get in and out of the tub to get a shower....5 months of sponge baths....Didn't feel clean until I could finally shower again!
Wish you had someone near to help you.
Hugs, dear one.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Probably worried that he would drive off with the truck! :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Or would cause an accident. I came home just a bit ago, put my purse in the middle of the table, more or less, then not 5 minutes later heard it hit the floor. :shock: And he looks at you so innocently, like, what, what happened, you don't think I had anything to do with it? He does that with a skein of yarn hanging out of his mouth also. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It just goes to show that nature is unforgiving and you had best be well prepared for anything....


Yes, it is a sad lesson.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Since this isn't an assisted living facility, there's no dining area or help in that area. The management does have an arrangement with the Piccadilly Restaurant to deliver meals every other Fri. for those who want to order...there are about 1/2 doz. choices. But we have a fairly large socializing room with tables and chairs, snacks and drinks machines. And another room for games
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Finally caught up again. I SHOULD go take a walk, it am going to cleanup and put only warmest loungers instead...
> 
> I spoke with Pontuf (charlotte) last night. She sounded so good. I know she has a long haul, but has a great positive attitude and is working hard and has a good support team. Keep up all the good thoughts for her... They seem to be working.


Wonderful news on Charlotte, so glad she is doing well, positive energy continually streaming out into so many different directions going to you all. 
Hugs. Go Stars!! Or Black Hawks!!! oops, that was supposed to be Red Wings, but oh well...
Hugs


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in for a quick Hello and Loves and Hugs to everyone. I have received cards, PM's and messages that have been so very special to me, thank you, thank you, thank you!!
> 
> Dear Marianne!! Tears immediately overwhelmed me when I saw your post. I'm so very glad to hear from you. You have been on my mind and in my prayers for weeks.
> Please don't overdo but I know you get tired of the constant 'looking after'....you're so very independent.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My brother was stationed in Alaska (both Fairbanks and Anchorage ) while in the Air Force. SIL from the South wasn't too happy there!! But, there were some great pictures and my future in-laws phoned my brother while there and my brother took them all around...good way to meet the future extended family.



Gweniepooh said:


> My aunt used to live in Fairbanks (she's now deceased) and as a child I always wanted to go see her but never could. She eventually moved back to her home state of TX.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love you back....good to hear you're doing so well. Continued good progress toward full recovery.



Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in for a quick Hello and Loves and Hugs to everyone. I have received cards, PM's and messages that have been so very special to me, thank you, thank you, thank you!!
> I am doing a bit better today.. still pulls a lot to try to hold my head up completely, but at least is a bit more than yesterday! And just to report, C has been doing an excellent job of taking care of both Mom and I. As matter of fact I just had to ask her to back off a bit as I am able to walk and talk on my own, I won't over do that is a given, but don't need to be watched constantly!
> Should know the results of the biopsy on either Friday or Monday, depending on the results I could be back in having surgery again on Tuesday or Thursday. But truthfully don't feel that will happen but am prepared if it does!
> I want you all to know how much I love this group, I do miss you and Gwen keeps me up to date with the happenings. Plus I do get PM's from several that keeps me up to speed also. I do love hearing from you and I do hope that if the second surgery isn't needed that I will be back in the group as soon as I can sit comfortably.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :x Well, Grey got into trouble, he stole my razor and ran off with it, had to go hunt it down, now he's back in the tub playing with the drain. That cat, I swear, if it's not one thing it another. Tried to get David to take him with when he went in the truck this morning, wonder why he didn't think that was a good idea. :roll: :roll:


I can just picture many scenarios why David didn't want to take him. :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Or would cause an accident. I came home just a bit ago, put my purse in the middle of the table, more or less, then not 5 minutes later heard it hit the floor. :shock: And he looks at you so innocently, like, what, what happened, you don't think I had anything to do with it? He does that with a skein of yarn hanging out of his mouth also. :roll:


Sounds a lot like Yuckl (who, sadly, is still MIA)...dang, I miss that little stinker. I hope DD (who is now on the plane) forgives me for losing him.   

Marianne, so very good to see you--take it easy and we're all pulling for you! You too, Charlotte. Julie, gentle hugs and good thoughts. Chronic pain is so wearing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But of course...! :mrgreen: It was all okay, though.
> 
> Here's a quick shot of the sweater--found a longer needle in the bottom of my box.


Love the colour I made DJ a skirt with that colour a couple years age.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in for a quick Hello and Loves and Hugs to everyone. I have received cards, PM's and messages that have been so very special to me, thank you, thank you, thank you!!
> I am doing a bit better today.. still pulls a lot to try to hold my head up completely, but at least is a bit more than yesterday! And just to report, C has been doing an excellent job of taking care of both Mom and I. As matter of fact I just had to ask her to back off a bit as I am able to walk and talk on my own, I won't over do that is a given, but don't need to be watched constantly!
> Should know the results of the biopsy on either Friday or Monday, depending on the results I could be back in having surgery again on Tuesday or Thursday. But truthfully don't feel that will happen but am prepared if it does!
> I want you all to know how much I love this group, I do miss you and Gwen keeps me up to date with the happenings. Plus I do get PM's from several that keeps me up to speed also. I do love hearing from you and I do hope that if the second surgery isn't needed that I will be back in the group as soon as I can sit comfortably.
> ...


What a lovely, unexpected surprise. Hugs back at you dear and thank you so very much for stopping by. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> . In cleaning out the bathroom cabinet, I found a light blond hair color... I have no idea why I bought it. I'm toying with the idea of using it....


Go for it! (It will always grow out and might give you a real lift. I thought about going really blonde lots of times but never did. Now I wish I had - too old now - although I have thought of going a bit blonde instead of grey - then I think oh well at my age I am lucky I *have* hair!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely to hear from you in person, not that Gwen has not done a wonderful job of keeping us in touch, but great that you have been able to come online yourself.


I"m glad to be able to sit even for just a few minutes at a time right now. Gwen has been a doll of a sister for me!! Not sure what I would have done without her through all this, glad I don't even have to think about that!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely day.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes all round.
> 
> Thursday photos....


Love the photos. Just lovely and the one of the finch, beautiful.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> So happy to see you. Glad you are being sensible about not overdoing. I am also being overly cautious because I want no setbacks. You are making fantastic progress.
> 
> Yeah for Cindy, always pitching in and picking up the slack. don't sweat the holidays. YOU are everyones's gift.... just throw the yarn in a box with a picture and they get it when they get it!


I like that idea, yarn in a box with the pattern, that'll work for several gifts I know I won't be able to finish!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Finally caught up again. I SHOULD go take a walk, it am going to cleanup and put only warmest loungers instead...
> 
> I spoke with Pontuf (charlotte) last night. She sounded so good. I know she has a long haul, but has a great positive attitude and is working hard and has a good support team. Keep up all the good thoughts for her... They seem to be working.


So glad to hear that she is doing good, have kept her in my prayers and send lots of love and support for her and her family for sure!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good idea....thanks! The scarf...also a good idea...they are very warm! And you find new friends when you wear it...immediatley recognizable!


Then perhaps I should consider knitting one. I think that DS loses everything I knit though. Takes it off, lies it down, leaves it. Think that expensive Noro Yarn hat is a goner.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Your goldfinch looks very bright, is he quite tame? We used to put out Niger seeds for them, sprinkled onto teasels or thistle heads, but I don't think I got that close to one.


We have a lot of goldfinches here. Put out niger seeds and they weren't interested but they just love the chopped sunflower seeds. This one was taking the ones that had dropped down from the feeder. All my birds are quite tame, even the crows no longer go into panic mode when I am in the garden.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So wonderful to see you!!!!!! Glad you are able to function more normally and without the pain that you were having. I'm sure that your being healthy is the best gift they could want.
> Love and hugs, take er easy and enjoy any excuse to relax while you can. :thumbup:
> Hugs to Cindy, she's a wonderful friend and housemate. :thumbup:


No need for excuses, I think this thing has scared everyone in the family, they need to do more for themselves and depend less on me!! Even Mom is doing better, but then she always does when she relies on Cindi to help her.. LOL..


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ravelry is showing work from Downunder today. Australia and New Zealand:
Community Eye Candy: Down Under


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Just popping in for a quick Hello and Loves and Hugs to everyone. I have received cards, PM's and messages that have been so very special to me, thank you, thank you, thank you!!
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Marianne, sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver wrote:
Finally caught up again. I SHOULD go take a walk, it am going to cleanup and put only warmest loungers instead...

I spoke with Pontuf (charlotte) last night. She sounded so good. I know she has a long haul, but has a great positive attitude and is working hard and has a good support team. Keep up all the good thoughts for her... They seem to be working.

_______________________
That is so wonderful to hear. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother was stationed in Alaska (both Fairbanks and Anchorage ) will in the Air Force. SIL from the South wasn't too happy there!! But, there were some great pictures and my future in-laws phoned my brother while there and my brother took them all around...good way to meet the future extended family.


Yes, Elmendorf Air Force Base and Eielson Air Force Base.  :thumbup: 
Is a good way to get to know them.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love you back....good to hear you're doing so well. Continued good progress toward full recovery.


Rookie, I have to tell ya flat out that this cream you gave me is the absolute best!!!! I have to hide it from Mom and C though!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was in Alaska on the mainland, in the


Love the photos thanks for posting them.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love your Avatar picture!!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Marianne,

So good to see you back. I'm sure everyone will understand re: your knitting projects. Several times I have resorted to wrapping boxes with yarn and photo of finished product--sometimes still on the needles!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Go for it! (It will always grow out and might give you a real lift. I thought about going really blonde lots of times but never did. Now I wish I had - too old now - although I have thought of going a bit blonde instead of grey - then I think oh well at my age I am lucky I *have* hair!


I think you should have fun. Look at Purple with getting purple in her hair. You aren't too old. As long as you are above ground you still have time. What fun that would be to go blonde, and if it is a tone that suits your natural coloring it would be beautiful. Hmmmmm Jean Harlow, Marilyn Monroe. So many blondes. Soon we could be saying Designer too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That was very sweet of you, much appreciated. xx


 :thumbup: very welcome dear.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the photos thanks for posting them.


Okay.. I give up.. what is the picture in your Avatar please??? I'm totally lost, :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's the one I was thinking about...glad you came up with it; I can quit searching.



Sorlenna said:


> Very clever! It will likely be a while before I can get to any of them, though--too much else on the plate at the moment!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I like that idea, yarn in a box with the pattern, that'll work for several gifts I know I won't be able to finish!!


It is a great place to come isn't it Marianne! How we have missed you. Don't over do, but do come by whenever you want.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I can just picture many scenarios why David didn't want to take him. :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: Yes, it would definitely be an adventure 
He's thought about taking Mocha with him on a day or overnight run, Mocha misses his daddy terribly when he's gone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I do miss the seasons, especially the Fall, but noticed that we had quite a bit of foliage color this year....


That's wonderful. You got some of the season change. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A Chicago girl would love that.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've just been told I promised to lay down for awhile and I truly did, so am away for a bit but I do promise to return as often as I can!! Loves, Hugs and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sounds a lot like Yuckl (who, sadly, is still MIA)...dang, I miss that little stinker. I hope DD (who is now on the plane) forgives me for losing him.
> 
> Marianne, so very good to see you--take it easy and we're all pulling for you! You too, Charlotte. Julie, gentle hugs and good thoughts. Chronic pain is so wearing.


I'm sure she will, you are as upset over it as she will be. Hopefully someone just picked him up and took him in there house and he'll be back as soon as he can escape.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Go for it! (It will always grow out and might give you a real lift. I thought about going really blonde lots of times but never did. Now I wish I had - too old now - although I have thought of going a bit blonde instead of grey - then I think oh well at my age I am lucky I *have* hair!


 :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I"m glad to be able to sit even for just a few minutes at a time right now. Gwen has been a doll of a sister for me!! Not sure what I would have done without her through all this, glad I don't even have to think about that!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have had this one bookmarked for a while:
> 
> http://vermontpublictv.blogspot.com/2012/07/doctor-who-scarf-knitting-or-crochet.html


Thanks Sorlenna, that's perfect!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I like that idea, yarn in a box with the pattern, that'll work for several gifts I know I won't be able to finish!!


 :thumbup: That's a great idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the idea of your shocking Gerry with becoming a blonde, but be sure to look at the expiration date on the box...it may not be safe to use.



Dreamweaver said:


> We must be leading parallel lives. I am going to microwave some hospital bath things and need to wash hair. In cleaning out the bathroom cabinet, I found a light blond hair color... I have no idea why I bought it. I'm toying with the idea of using it... To clean it out of cabinet and to shock DH. I need to spray some Zicam just in case it is a cold starting. All I have hot that I can drink is some cider and I'm not liking it. Maybe a good rummage will turn up some hot chocolate..... Need to block scarf too and work on quilt square. I have a feeling I will fail at most today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> No need for excuses, I think this thing has scared everyone in the family, they need to do more for themselves and depend less on me!! Even Mom is doing better, but then she always does when she relies on Cindi to help her.. LOL..


Interesting how that works when Cindi is in charge. :roll: :lol: 
But seriously, it is good that they realize you need to do less. That in itself is a blessing. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely!!! (in response to June talking about the 13 kids and doing it only 13 times.)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We have a lot of goldfinches here. Put out niger seeds and they weren't interested but they just love the chopped sunflower seeds. This one was taking the ones that had dropped down from the feeder. All my birds are quite tame, even the crows no longer go into panic mode when I am in the garden.


That makes it so nice when you feel one with nature and even the birds let you come around. Nice for photos too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the photos thanks for posting them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: You are welcome, glad you all are enjoying them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> No need for excuses, I think this thing has scared everyone in the family, they need to do more for themselves and depend less on me!! Even Mom is doing better, but then she always does when she relies on Cindi to help her.. LOL..


That is so good to hear. So sad you had to be sick again but others need to know you can't do it all. Thank goodness for C and Gwen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear that you are being given some "breathing" room to recover.



Marianne818 said:


> No need for excuses, I think this thing has scared everyone in the family, they need to do more for themselves and depend less on me!! Even Mom is doing better, but then she always does when she relies on Cindi to help her.. LOL..


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: Yes, it would definitely be an adventure
> He's thought about taking Mocha with him on a day or overnight run, Mocha misses his daddy terribly when he's gone.


I loved the answer about him not taking him because he would drive off with the truck. :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in for a quick Hello and Loves and Hugs to everyone. I have received cards, PM's and messages that have been so very special to me, thank you, thank you, thank you!!
> I am doing a bit better today.. still pulls a lot to try to hold my head up completely, but at least is a bit more than yesterday! And just to report, C has been doing an excellent job of taking care of both Mom and I. As matter of fact I just had to ask her to back off a bit as I am able to walk and talk on my own, I won't over do that is a given, but don't need to be watched constantly!
> Should know the results of the biopsy on either Friday or Monday, depending on the results I could be back in having surgery again on Tuesday or Thursday. But truthfully don't feel that will happen but am prepared if it does!
> I want you all to know how much I love this group, I do miss you and Gwen keeps me up to date with the happenings. Plus I do get PM's from several that keeps me up to speed also. I do love hearing from you and I do hope that if the second surgery isn't needed that I will be back in the group as soon as I can sit comfortably.
> ...


Hi Marianne! So good to see you back - if only briefly. You take good care of yourself and don't overdo things. Don't worry about Christmas projects - I'm sure everyone understands you have had more important things to focus on. If the second surgery is necessary then at least you are prepared for it. Fingers and toes crossed it may not be necessary. Healing hugs coming your way. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to make some more and send it out to you so you all can enjoy!! Just need an address....you can PM me.



Marianne818 said:


> Rookie, I have to tell ya flat out that this cream you gave me is the absolute best!!!! I have to hide it from Mom and C though!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are taking 3 days to drive to Miami Beach....it's about 1250 miles from Cleveland....our shove-off point.


Thanks for that. When I get round to knitting it I'll get a picture and just make it up as I go along. I realise the length is the important thing! Safe driving on your journey and enjoy Thanksgiving when you get there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure she will, you are as upset over it as she will be. Hopefully someone just picked him up and took him in there house and he'll be back as soon as he can escape.


My best wish is that he is on the doorstep waiting when we get back from the airport tonight! I'm still hopeful...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Sorlenna, that's perfect!


I'm glad--and of course we will want a picture when you have done it. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> No need for excuses, I think this thing has scared everyone in the family, they need to do more for themselves and depend less on me!! Even Mom is doing better, but then she always does when she relies on Cindi to help her.. LOL..


Marianne -- how wonderful to read your posts.!! You have been surrounded by our Prayers and the kindness of your dearest friend Gwen -- we have been thinking of you constantly and our Prayers are with you and will continue to be. i am glad the family is realizing that you are not a super woman. You must take care of yourself for all your sakes. We have really missed you and hope you will take care of yourself. thanks to Gwen for keeping us up to date. I bet it was comforting to know she was with you in the night after your surgery. We all could use friends like that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I think you should have fun. Look at Purple with getting purple in her hair. You aren't too old. As long as you are above ground you still have time. What fun that would be to go blonde, and if it is a tone that suits your natural coloring it would be beautiful. Hmmmmm Jean Harlow, Marilyn Monroe. So many blondes. Soon we could be saying Designer too.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We have a lot of goldfinches here. Put out niger seeds and they weren't interested but they just love the chopped sunflower seeds. This one was taking the ones that had dropped down from the feeder. All my birds are quite tame, even the crows no longer go into panic mode when I am in the garden.


I have two goldfinches that come every autumn (at least I presume they are the same two) and spend hours on the dead lavender bushes. They must like those seed heads.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My best wish is that he is on the doorstep waiting when we get back from the airport tonight! I'm still hopeful...


So sad Sorlenna, but I agree that you have been as upset as she has been. Yes, don't give up hope yet. Sometimes people see an animal and take it in. Remember someone with a dog when I first joined KTP, perhaps MJS? Think it was a chihuahua and used to visit them like it lived there and then would take off. Probably, someone is thinking he is their cat and he will come back first chance. Fingers crossed. Have a wonderful visit with DD.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad--and of course we will want a picture when you have done it. :thumbup:


It's on the bottom of my to do list at the moment!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

angelam said:


> I have two goldfinches that come every autumn (at least I presume they are the same two) and spend hours on the dead lavender bushes. They must like those seed heads.


I had a geriatric moment- I thought you were talking about gold fishes !!-- sheeesh!!! Wondered how they could spend hours on the dead lavendar bushes -- oh dear I am cracking up!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So sad Sorlenna, but I agree that you have been as upset as she has been. Yes, don't give up hope yet. Sometimes people see an animal and take it in. Remember someone with a dog when I first joined KTP, perhaps MJS? Think it was a chihuahua and used to visit them like it lived there and then would take off. Probably, someone is thinking he is their cat and he will come back first chance. Fingers crossed. Have a wonderful visit with DD.


I hope she comes home soon. It is amazing how many cats come home after long absences.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I had a geriatric moment- I thought you were talking about gold fishes !!-- sheeesh!!! Wondered how they could spend hours on the dead lavendar bushes -- oh dear I am cracking up!


You sure you haven't been nibbling those funny little seeds Shirley??


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So sad Sorlenna, but I agree that you have been as upset as she has been. Yes, don't give up hope yet. Sometimes people see an animal and take it in. Remember someone with a dog when I first joined KTP, perhaps MJS? Think it was a chihuahua and used to visit them like it lived there and then would take off. Probably, someone is thinking he is their cat and he will come back first chance. Fingers crossed. Have a wonderful visit with DD.


Oh, that was Marge and Hobo, the little stray--I remember. It's just that he has a collar and tags (which means if they kept him, they know it isn't right). Well, all I can do now is keep checking and hoping.

And DD isn't visiting--she lives here--she has been visiting elsewhere for months now, and I'm ready to have her back!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I echo Angora. It is wonderful to have you back Marianne and thank goodness for C and Gwen.

Took pictures of trees before winds come tomorrow and take leaves. Ash and beech trees. Not native to desert of course but pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I loved the answer about him not taking him because he would drive off with the truck. :XD:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You are quite the teacher. A pineapple afghan for her first project. Amazing!!! I can see why you wish you had that. A real heirloom. Sounds like you had a lovely relationship with her.


We got along fantastic, she was not like any MIL that I'd heard about. She called me her daughter right up to the day she died. During the divorce she was on my side. She had 8 boys, even after some of the others got married I was the only one she considered her daughter. I may have to ask one of the boys if they still have the afghan someplace.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My best wish is that he is on the doorstep waiting when we get back from the airport tonight! I'm still hopeful...


From our mouths to Gods ears. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

angelam said:


> You sure you haven't been nibbling those funny little seeds Shirley??


it was either that or the margarita I had for lunch ,or possibly something I ate????? or maybe those as well as the need for glasses for reading - oh dear oh dear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I had a geriatric moment- I thought you were talking about gold fishes !!-- sheeesh!!! Wondered how they could spend hours on the dead lavendar bushes -- oh dear I am cracking up!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I echo Angora. It is wonderful to have you back Marianne and thank goodness for C and Gwen.
> 
> Took pictures of trees before winds come tomorrow and take leaves. Ash and beech trees. Not native to desert of course but pretty.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!!!! They are going to do my roof tomorrow. They have been so busy, he has at least 3 or 4 crews working all over the place. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Correction, they have started, will be done tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I echo Angora. It is wonderful to have you back Marianne and thank goodness for C and Gwen.
> 
> Took pictures of trees before winds come tomorrow and take leaves. Ash and beech trees. Not native to desert of course but pretty.


What beautiful vivid colours, How I envy you that bright blue sky right now!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I echo Angora. It is wonderful to have you back Marianne and thank goodness for C and Gwen.
> 
> Took pictures of trees before winds come tomorrow and take leaves. Ash and beech trees. Not native to desert of course but pretty.


What beautiful vivid colours, How I envy you that bright blue sky right now!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We got along fantastic, she was not like any MIL that I'd heard about. She called me her daughter right up to the day she died. During the divorce she was on my side. She had 8 boys, even after some of the others got married I was the only one she considered her daughter. I may have to ask one of the boys if they still have the afghan someplace.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

angelam said:


> What beautiful vivid colours, How I envy you that bright blue sky right now!


Oops! touch of the Gwenies!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> it was either that or the margarita I had for lunch ,or possibly something I ate????? or maybe those as well as the need for glasses for reading - oh dear oh dear.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Dear Julie. I can definitely sympathize with the hip!! We do what we have to, don't we? Mine got so bad before I could have the replacement that I couldn't get in and out of the tub to get a shower....5 months of sponge baths....Didn't feel clean until I could finally shower again!
> Wish you had someone near to help you.
> Hugs, dear one.
> JuneK


Thanks, June, hugs for you! I am fortunate that we have a separate shower, which has only a small edge to it, to stop the water flowing into the room- a long time ago, when Fale had had an operation I attached handles, so there are sturdy grips at all the necessary points. We also have a rail in the toilet, which is a real boon. The shower is the type that has a flexible hose, and can be detached from the support. I am sure there has to be one word for this type- but I cannot think of it off hand, I am just getting the bread started- having washed my woolens. I will also get the pizza started, but am way behind again, and don't have time to catch up just now- more important that I get on with the knitting!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Re Shirley and Angoras comments on outhouse facilities:-
This reminds me of my childhood. We lived on a small hill farm with no electricity until I was around 8 yrs, and did not have an indoor toilet until well after I left home. The outside 'lav' always seemed much more hygienic than having an indoor toilet, although not much fun in the winter! Took me quite a while to get used to the idea of the toilet being so close to all the other rooms in the house rather than at a decent distance from it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What lovely colors in the leaves. I also love the house with what appears to be a wrap around porch. Very nice.



sassafras123 said:


> I echo Angora. It is wonderful to have you back Marianne and thank goodness for C and Gwen.
> 
> Took pictures of trees before winds come tomorrow and take leaves. Ash and beech trees. Not native to desert of course but pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I think I think I may be asking Santa for a new bread machine. This time it did mix everything, went through the first rising, never shaped the loaf and I've ended up with a really ugly looking lump of bread that looks more like a rock than anything else. It does taste good but there is no slicing nice pieces...LOL. Oh well at least it is eatable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I think I think I may be asking Santa for a new bread machine. This time it did mix everything, went through the first rising, never shaped the loaf and I've ended up with a really ugly looking lump of bread that looks more like a rock than anything else. It does taste good but there is no slicing nice pieces...LOL. Oh well at least it is eatable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I think I think I may be asking Santa for a new bread machine. This time it did mix everything, went through the first rising, never shaped the loaf and I've ended up with a really ugly looking lump of bread that looks more like a rock than anything else. It does taste good but there is no slicing nice pieces...LOL. Oh well at least it is eatable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I think I think I may be asking Santa for a new bread machine. This time it did mix everything, went through the first rising, never shaped the loaf and I've ended up with a really ugly looking lump of bread that looks more like a rock than anything else. It does taste good but there is no slicing nice pieces...LOL. Oh well at least it is eatable.


:shock: You really really really want that new bread machine don't you? lo l:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> I have two goldfinches that come every autumn (at least I presume they are the same two) and spend hours on the dead lavender bushes. They must like those seed heads.


Yes, they love lavender seeds, don't they? I gave up on the niger seed - they just ignored it until it went mouldy. I don't trim my lavender bushes until spring, and often have goldfinches feeding on them through the winter.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I think I think I may be asking Santa for a new bread machine. This time it did mix everything, went through the first rising, never shaped the loaf and I've ended up with a really ugly looking lump of bread that looks more like a rock than anything else. It does taste good but there is no slicing nice pieces...LOL. Oh well at least it is eatable.


Does anyone know what Gwenie wants for Christmas? She is such a difficult person to buy for!

 :-D


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I've just been told I promised to lay down for awhile and I truly did, so am away for a bit but I do promise to return as often as I can!! Loves, Hugs and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello Marianne, great to be hearing from you in person, but do take it easy!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Does anyone know what Gwenie wants for Christmas? She is such a difficult person to buy for!
> 
> :-D


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I echo Angora. It is wonderful to have you back Marianne and thank goodness for C and Gwen.
> 
> Took pictures of trees before winds come tomorrow and take leaves. Ash and beech trees. Not native to desert of course but pretty.


What a blue blue sky. Really emphasises the autumn colours - wow!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And of course, we know they ONLY did it 13 times since there were ONLY 13 children!!! ROFL!
> JuneK


I remember when I was about 12 or 13 having a heated argument with a school friend. She insisted that parents only 'did it' once, and it was sheer chance whether the outcome was one child or twenty. I was a farm girl, so I was much better informed on these matters. I knew for sure that once per baby was the rule! We had to agree to differ, and I am sure in due course we each reached a greater understanding.

At about that age, I had a diary issued by one of the animal feed companies that listed the gestation periods for the common farm animals. I did understand what it meant, but I would have been hard pressed to explain it to anyone else - I simply lacked the vocabulary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you like dorset buttons - maybe you would enjoy these also - again you need to go to the website to see the pictures.

sam

How to Make Singleton Buttons
Diane Gilleland, contributor

Singleton buttons are similar to covered buttons, but their construction gives them a nicer "heft" and finish.
Photo: Diane Gilleland 
A Singleton button is a kind of Dorset button, and it gets its name not from Bridget Jones, but from the Singleton family, who first made them in the 1600s. The fun thing about Singleton buttons is that you can make them from so many pretty fabrics. I love the idea of a row of coordinating Singleton buttons decorating a tote bag, or bright floral Singletons gracing the front of a simple white shirt.
What you'll need:
	Woven cotton fabric 
	Plastic bone ring (I'm using a 1-inch ring) 
	Cardstock (for a template) 
	Washable fabric marking pen 
	Scissors 
	Needle and strong thread (see notes below) 
	Embroidery floss (optional) 
	Wool felt 
Like a Dorset button, the Singleton is made on a ringand we're using plastic bone rings here. You can find them in fabric and craft stores, with drapery-making supplies or with crochet supplies. They come in lots of sizes, so you can make these buttons in many sizes.

A note on thread: This is one project where the strength of the thread you use makes a big difference. I recommend using a thread with some polyester or nylon contentyou'll be pulling this thread around a bit, so it needs to resist breaking.

If you're planning to use these buttons on a garment that will be machine washed, then be sure to prewash your fabric and felt beforehand.
Cut a fabric circle that's 2-1/2 times larger than the diameter of the ring.
You'll need a fabric circle that's about 2-1/2 times larger in diameter than your plastic ring. I made myself a template using the page layout program on my computer and printed it out on cardstock. You could also use a compass.

If you want to make sure a specific part of the fabric design appears on the front of your finished button, then cut a circle out of the center that's the same size as the ring.
Then, trace around the template on the wrong side of the fabric with a washable marker.
Draw a line halfway between the ring and the outer edge of the fabric.
Cut out the fabric circle along your traced line. Then, place the plastic ring in the center of the fabric, as shown. Use the washable marker to draw a line about halfway between the ring and the outer edge of the fabric. You don't have to be super-precise about this; just eyeball the placement. And, you don't need to draw as heavy a line as I've done herejust one you can follow in the next step.
Sew a gathering stitch along the drawn line.
Thread a needle with about 18 inches of doubled thread, and tie a secure knot in the end. (I'm using contrasting thread here for visibility; you'll probably want to use a coordinating thread.) Sew a gathering stitch along the line you drew in the previous step. Placement is important here: The knot at the start of your seam should be on the wrong side of the fabric.

Your last stitch should place the needle on the right side of the fabric.
Pull the thread to gather the fabric around the ring.
Place the plastic ring back in the center of the fabric, and pull the thread to gather the fabric around the ring.
Adjust the fabric on the front of the button as needed.
If you want a specific part of the design to show on the front of the button, then check on this as you're gathering. Here, my circles have gone off center, so I'll slide the fabric over a bit to recenter it.
Anchor the gathers with a couple of tack stitches.
When you've gathered the fabric snugly around the ring, take a couple of small tack stitches through the gathers to lock them in place, as shown. Knot your thread, but don't cut it.

(In fact, this is a good time to mention that you'll complete most of the steps in this button with a single strand of thread. This gives the button extra sturdiness.)
Open the gathers to reveal the center hole in the back of the button.
Next, open up the gathered edge of the fabric, gently pressing the gathers with your fingers so you can see the hole in the center. You can also adjust your gathers a bit to even them out, if needed.

Remember, your needle and thread should still be attached to the button through this step and the next two.
Gently turn the raw edges of the fabric to the inside of the button.
Now for the slightly tricky part. Use a knitting needle or the end of a crochet hook to turn the raw edge of the gathered fabric to the inside of the button. Once you get one section turned under, the rest will follow pretty easily.

This may seem like an odd step. But it has a purpose...
With the raw edges turned to the inside, the button has more height.
...When you've stuffed the fabric to the inside of the button, it gives it some padding!
Take two stitches across the back of the button. Pull them tight.
Now to tighten the fabric around the button a bit more. Pick up your needle and take two small stitches across the back of the button, as shown. Pull these tight, and they'll pull the fabric more snugly over the ring.
Take two more stitches at a 90-degree angle to the first ones. Pull these tight.
Then, take two more small stitches across the back, placing these perpendicular to the ones you made in the previous step. Pull these tight as well.

This should result in a button where there are no wrinkles or bulges in the fabric on the front. If your fabric isn't taut enough, you can take some more stitches across the back and continue pulling them tight.
Backstitch along the inside edge of the ring.
To further anchor the fabric onto the ring, make a row of backstitches around the rim. Keep these stitches just inside the ringin fact, when you pass the needle into the fabric, feel around in there to make sure the needle is passing right against the ring.

You can do this stitching with the same thread you're using to sew the button, or with some contrasting embroidery floss, as shown here. Take a look at the photo at the top of this post for several different approaches.

Now, if you're planning to glue your finished buttons to a project, you can do that at this point. If you'd like to sew your buttons to a project, then read on.
Whipstitch a felt circle to the back of the button.
Cut a circle of wool felt the same size as the button. (In fact, the hole you cut from the center of your template in the first step would be a great template for this.) Sew the felt to the back of the button with a tiny whipstitch, as shown. After the last stitch, pass the needle into the felt and bring it back out at the center.
Make a shank by stitching over a placeholder, like this paintbrush.
To make a shank, find a placeholder that's the size you'd like your shank to be. I'm using a small paintbrush here. Place this over the back of the button as shown, and take two stitches through the center back of the button over the placeholder.
Wrap the shank with thread.
Next, wrap thread around and around the shank. Be careful not to pull the shank stitches as you wrap.
Knot the thread at the end of the last wrap.
At the end of the last wrap, knot your thread. Then pass the needle into the felt and bring it out at the side, as shown.

Cut the end of the thread close to the felt.

Variations: These buttons are really blank canvases. You could embroider on the fabric before you gather it around the ring. You could also paint the fabric with fabric paints. You could stitch around the edge of the button using other embroidery stitches, like the split stitch or stem stitch. You could also add sparkle with hot fix crystals. You could even print photo images onto fabric and make Singletons from that. Lots of possibilities!

http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42746/how-to-make-singleton-buttons/page/all



RookieRetiree said:


> KP is getting very big...I don't get out to many sections at all anymore.
> 
> I tend to go to the tea party first and keep it in my Watched List...I try to keep that cleaned out as much as possible. Once all the posting to the Watched topics are complete, I move them over to bookmarked, but still have about 20 open topics running at any given time. Then, I go to New Topics (only shows my subscribed sections) and sift through those by the titles and either comment or move over to watched, then mark them as all read--then only new ones are there the next time I check. Then if I still have time, then I goo through my Buddy List and see my favorite people and their posts. That's about it unless I'm doing a workshop....or peak at some pictures. I find this way, I miss all the drama, political and other topics not to my interest.
> 
> I've learned so much from the people on this website...it's a constant thing too..there's so much to learn and try out---I now have added Dorsett buttons to my list and maybe polymer clay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how very sad - healing energy winging their way.

sam



darowil said:


> So lovelythat she had a peaceful end.
> Just received an email from our church, a couple (who I don't know as they are new and go to a different service to me) had their first child, a little boy boy 4 weeks ago and he went to heaven last Sunday. Sounds like no problems until about a week ago.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you like dorset buttons - maybe you would enjoy these also - again you need to go to the website to see the pictures.
> 
> sam


I'm probably going to have to do this for the green sweater--I have no clay that matches and if I paint it to match, I can't wash it. Ah, decisions--will have to see what kind of fabric I have. This sweater is becoming a 3-month project. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a bit of reading to catch up on - I have not been on much these past two days - I was really tired today for some reason - so now I will sit and read.

it's been a lovely day - sunny and bright - even now it is still 51°. the breeze makes it feel a bit colder.

now to catch up.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures purplefi.

what a wonderful way to wear the leaf shawl - and what a great idea - worthy of being put on ravelry I am sure. well done - you wear it well.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Temperature down to freezing last night, definitely a case of winter 'drawers' on!
> 
> Sorry I am having a touch of the fibro fogs so I am not able to do catchup as I would not remember anything. :roll: Just thinking of all those in need and sending healing hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I"m glad to be able to sit even for just a few minutes at a time right now. Gwen has been a doll of a sister for me!! Not sure what I would have done without her through all this, glad I don't even have to think about that!!!


 :lol: so happy to hear from you, but please rest and don't over do.  
So happy Sis. Is back. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I think you should have fun. Look at Purple with getting purple in her hair. You aren't too old. As long as you are above ground you still have time. What fun that would be to go blonde, and if it is a tone that suits your natural coloring it would be beautiful. Hmmmmm Jean Harlow, Marilyn Monroe. So many blondes. Soon we could be saying Designer too.


Or what about a subtle shade of lilac :roll: Just put some more red in my hair as the roots were showing but the purple is still there too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver wrote:
> Finally caught up again. I SHOULD go take a walk, it am going to cleanup and put only warmest loungers instead...
> 
> I spoke with Pontuf (charlotte) last night. She sounded so good. I know she has a long haul, but has a great positive attitude and is working hard and has a good support team. Keep up all the good thoughts for her... They seem to be working.
> ...


Ditto


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely pictures purplefi.
> 
> what a wonderful way to wear the leaf shawl - and what a great idea - worthy of being put on ravelry I am sure. well done - you wear it well.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, I am wearing it over my pjs now, buttoned down the front, nice and snuggly as I sit and knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I missed it - where was it posted?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Oh so happy KTP cookbook reposted. Thank you so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am going to be so anxious until you get here.

so looking forward to it.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hope you hear about Fale soon. That does seem a lot for the air fare. London Girl and I will soon be able to book our USA and Canada trip. We seem to have got it all planned now.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Interesting how that works when Cindi is in charge. :roll: :lol:
> But seriously, it is good that they realize you need to do less. That in itself is a blessing. :thumbup:


Amen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would all depend on the sex of the strippers.

sam



darowil said:


> How to get the men shopping.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to your friend - hopefully there is something they can do for her.

will you spend the winter on alderney?

sam



TNS said:


> Mystery of the leaves is solved so prettily! And thanks for the frosty views too.
> Its a bit chilly here too but not frosty, and lovely blue skies with white clouds right now (12 C)
> I only got back from England yesterday due to fog here cancelling Monday's flight, so am now catching up, and sad to see that there is a little Trouble in Paradise. I also got worrying news about an Alderney friend who thought she had gall stones, but has been told that it's probably liver cancer, secondary to the cancer in her eye which she had removed last year. Please send her whatever prayers and wishes you can spare. She has been through a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had no doubt on the color - is the fur also purple?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Always hapy to help and to be on the safe side I have bought TWO pairs and guess what - they are both purple!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think of the energy she wastes.

sam



jknappva said:


> I'm too lazy to hold a grudge and/or stay mad. It takes energy for something that does no one any good especially ME. I have an acquaintance who once someone makes her mad NEVER EVER forgives. Even if they apologize. Don't know how she lives like that.
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> it was either that or the margarita I had for lunch ,or possibly something I ate????? or maybe those as well as the need for glasses for reading - oh dear oh dear.


 :lol: LOL LOL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am going to be so anxious until you get here.
> 
> so looking forward to it.
> 
> sam


Don't be anxious London Girl and I are quite capable of taking on the world. (Or so we like to think) We think we are going to drive from Indiana to you as it seems the easiest way to travel on that bit. I am quite used to driving on the 'wrong' side of the road in France. We will also be taking a train, a coach and we shall see if we can fit a boat in somewhere too. Hope you feel less tired soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I echo Angora. It is wonderful to have you back Marianne and thank goodness for C and Gwen.
> 
> Took pictures of trees before winds come tomorrow and take leaves. Ash and beech trees. Not native to desert of course but pretty.


Awesome lovely colors in the trees :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely mug darowil - I love mugs like that.

sam



darowil said:


> Well todays mug just gets in today as it is almost 1130pm.
> This one is actually pre my mug collecting days. David and the girls went to the Barossa Valley pre 1996 and bought back this mug. The Barossa is a wine growing region close to Adelaide. Adelaide is surronded by 3 main wine grwing regions. the Barossa is the oldest. It was settled within only a few years of Adelaide being settled. It was settled by German immigrants who left Germany to escape religious persecution. To this day it still has a high proportion of people of German descent. during WWII many of the places had their names changed- many of which have reverted to their orginal names again.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> healing energy to your friend - hopefully there is something they can do for her.
> 
> will you spend the winter on alderney?
> 
> sam


Thanks, Sam. My friend will be over (to Guernsey to see the specialist) on Tuesday. So we will know more then - result of liver biopsy - and presumably the suggested treatment plan. I'm hoping to spend much more time in Alderney after new year, but at present we are still in Guernsey, and need to be here for DHs work travel, and to host a few visitors. Its cheaper for them to get to Guernsey!
Thanks too for the button instructions. I'd never thought of making my own except from clay, but do have recollections of my Gran doing this. Yet another project to try!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Probably worried that he would drive off with the truck! :lol: :lol:


Hysterical. That's my favorite and laughing. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I had no doubt on the color - is the fur also purple?
> 
> sam


Afraid not, but I shall wear purple socks! I'm knitting a purple hat at the moment. I am preparing for winter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe some stitch markers and a crochet hook for fixing mistakes... A row counter... Make sure to mark the right side of the project for her with contrast yarn or a safety pin or marker...


That is a great idea. Maybe PM her in case she didn't see this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been LMAO....didn't realize I'd done a triple until I just got back on. I am so sorry. I click "send" and the little wheel thingy that shows it is posting doesn't show up so I wait and then click it again...still nothing so I click it yet another time and it shows up...if I don't do that it just sits there not posting and I am stuck....LOL.....

uote=Kathleendoris]Does anyone know what Gwenie wants for Christmas? She is such a difficult person to buy for!

 :-D[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Opened up the first email- and it is ahead of where I actually am! So need to try and find my finsihing spot 36 hours ago. But simply came to put in yesterdays mug. Went to MAryanne's unexpecdetly for tea last night and developed a mild migraine during the afternoon so had an early night. 
Todays mug (or yesterday for me, but think it still makes Thursday for many of you) is from one of my Aussie KP swaps- and is a beautiful Breast Cancer mug. The typicl pink scarf is on the bottom of the mug.

And now to try to find where I finsihed yesterday (I just worked out what happened. I just closed a window with KP and I think the next email came in where that one fished. Hoefully I can find the previous email in the trash!)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been LMAO....didn't realize I'd done a triple until I just got back on. I am so sorry. I click "send" and the little wheel thingy that shows it is posting doesn't show up so I wait and then click it again...still nothing so I click it yet another time and it shows up...if I don't do that it just sits there not posting and I am stuck....LOL.....
> 
> uote=Kathleendoris]Does anyone know what Gwenie wants for Christmas? She is such a difficult person to buy for!
> 
> :-D


[/quote]

Hi Gwen, my little wheel thingy sticks too and I just giggle the mouse and that sets it going. We are talking technical, aren't we?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We can always pick you up in Indiana on our way to Ohio...we'll be across that way anyway. Then, you could go on from Ohio to where-ever is next on your itinerary. That would save you the cost of the car for at least that length of time -- and if you're headed north, maybe another of the KAP'ers could get you farther on your journey....please don't be bashful about letting us know.



PurpleFi said:


> Don't be anxious London Girl and I are quite capable of taking on the world. (Or so we like to think) We think we are going to drive from Indiana to you as it seems the easiest way to travel on that bit. I am quite used to driving on the 'wrong' side of the road in France. We will also be taking a train, a coach and we shall see if we can fit a boat in somewhere too. Hope you feel less tired soon. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Opened up the first email- and it is ahead of where I actually am! So need to try and find my finsihing spot 36 hours ago. But simply came to put in yesterdays mug. Went to MAryanne's unexpecdetly for tea last night and developed a mild migraine during the afternoon so had an early night.
> Todays mug (or yesterday for me, but think it still makes Thursday for many of you) is from one of my Aussie KP swaps- and is a beautiful Breast Cancer mug. The typicl pink scarf is on the bottom of the mug.
> 
> And now to try to find where I finsihed yesterday (I just worked out what happened. I just closed a window with KP and I think the next email came in where that one fished. Hoefully I can find the previous email in the trash!)


Lovely mug, Darowil, hope your head feels better. I just go to my post and click on my last message and then I can find where I am. Failing that I use a compass :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My niece and her DH moved to AZ just for that reason.


Did it help her? I know when I was in Costa Rica I was pain free, threw away my crutches & walked miles, same in Mexico for a year.

What you have done for Marianne is true friendship & I think you deserve a medal.

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I had a geriatric moment- I thought you were talking about gold fishes !!-- sheeesh!!! Wondered how they could spend hours on the dead lavendar bushes -- oh dear I am cracking up!


I do that too. It really is fun when one finally realizes what they are talking about. Reading fast is the visual spell check substituting words. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, that was Marge and Hobo, the little stray--I remember. It's just that he has a collar and tags (which means if they kept him, they know it isn't right). Well, all I can do now is keep checking and hoping.
> 
> And DD isn't visiting--she lives here--she has been visiting elsewhere for months now, and I'm ready to have her back!


Yes, it just came to mind that it was Marge. I had the right lady in mind just the wrong name came up.
Oh, I see what you mean if he is tagged, that does change the scenario. Well, please have a wonderful time with DD. It's ok to be sad and share that, but I know you will both have a good time catching up and even creating new memories.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We can always pick you up in Indiana on our way to Ohio...we'll be across that way anyway. Then, you could go on from Ohio to where-ever is next on your itinerary. That would save you the cost of the car for at least that length of time -- and if you're headed north, maybe another of the KAP'ers could get you farther on your journey....please don't be bashful about letting us know.


Thank you so much Rookie, you are so kind. xxx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And Kleenex (facial tissues) and Band-Aids (plasters, I think you call them? adhesive bandages) have become universal terms here.


We are BAndaids, plasters is UK. We normally use tissues rahter than Kleenex. But Kleenex would get a tissue of any brand. But in the UK if you ask for a Bandaid you get looked at blankly.
Must go- but finding the old email worked! Have about 40 pages to catch up with- and I must do things first so dread to think what I will have later when I get back.

Just read Kates on it- clearly Scotland and London are different! I remember one day talking at work about an ATM - and being looked at blankly- Gail had absolutelly no idea what I was talking about. Th enext day I think it was I drove up to Scotland- and one of the first things I saw after crossing the border was a sign to the ATM! Even when I explained that it was the machine in the wall that gave you money,I needed to explain how the name came about. 
I stiill rather like the money coming out at me- something more mysterious than having it handed to me by a person. Must go and get some money out an ATM today- as I have not even quite enough for a cup coffee I think its time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I echo Angora. It is wonderful to have you back Marianne and thank goodness for C and Gwen.
> 
> Took pictures of trees before winds come tomorrow and take leaves. Ash and beech trees. Not native to desert of course but pretty.


Gorgeous sassafras. Is this where you live. Must take some work to keep them going but they are beautiful and so nice that you got the seasonal change colors too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> have a great getaway. That sounds like a great group and a wonderful way to make sure you take a break each year...


Ditto that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We got along fantastic, she was not like any MIL that I'd heard about. She called me her daughter right up to the day she died. During the divorce she was on my side. She had 8 boys, even after some of the others got married I was the only one she considered her daughter. I may have to ask one of the boys if they still have the afghan someplace.


Worth asking and is a testimony to the person you are!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> it was either that or the margarita I had for lunch ,or possibly something I ate????? or maybe those as well as the need for glasses for reading - oh dear oh dear.


Margarita for lunch. Now you know if I am ever up your way, we must meet for lunch!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL that is about as computer technical as I get...LOL I don't use a mouse put the touch pad so I guess I could shake the whole computer....LOL...

Saw you talking hair color in response to Dreamweaver thinking of using some blonde dye....I've lately thought of either going red or purple. After all, my hair is short and it will grow out...or I can have my head shaved again.....dangerous for me to be thinking of hair colors.

te=PurpleFi]Hi Gwen, my little wheel thingy sticks too and I just giggle the mouse and that sets it going. We are talking technical, aren't we?[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I love the blue. Can't wait to see yours. I'm using lace weight, don't think I'd want to do cobweb. lol


This is on the KAL but may as well add it here too- mine is the very much unfinished one! (the fisnihed one is also in cobweb- clearly something in Adelaide water or air).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!!! They are going to do my roof tomorrow. They have been so busy, he has at least 3 or 4 crews working all over the place. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Correction, they have started, will be done tomorrow.


Wow, that's great. So nice to have it done tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah and I could drive you to the south if you wanna head that way!



RookieRetiree said:


> We can always pick you up in Indiana on our way to Ohio...we'll be across that way anyway. Then, you could go on from Ohio to where-ever is next on your itinerary. That would save you the cost of the car for at least that length of time -- and if you're headed north, maybe another of the KAP'ers could get you farther on your journey....please don't be bashful about letting us know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No medal needed. That's what friends do for each other. She would do it for me too I know.



Tessadele said:


> Did it help her? I know when I was in Costa Rica I was pain free, threw away my crutches & walked miles, same in Mexico for a year.
> 
> What you have done for Marianne is true friendship & I think you deserve a medal.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

and I only pressed it once!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Re Shirley and Angoras comments on outhouse facilities:-
> This reminds me of my childhood. We lived on a small hill farm with no electricity until I was around 8 yrs, and did not have an indoor toilet until well after I left home. The outside 'lav' always seemed much more hygienic than having an indoor toilet, although not much fun in the winter! Took me quite a while to get used to the idea of the toilet being so close to all the other rooms in the house rather than at a decent distance from it.


That puts a whole different light on it. :idea:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I think I think I may be asking Santa for a new bread machine. This time it did mix everything, went through the first rising, never shaped the loaf and I've ended up with a really ugly looking lump of bread that looks more like a rock than anything else. It does taste good but there is no slicing nice pieces...LOL. Oh well at least it is eatable.


If you wish 3 times you will get it. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's called contact paper here and is found in most grocery stores.

sam



darowil said:


> Covering school books next time I'm in Officeworks will have to look and see if they still sell it- sound slike the type of place that wuld sell it. Certainly had in the UK late 1990s as that how I know it was called sticky backed plastic. How pedantic could you get (referring to the BBC)- but I guess it could be seen as advertising. Wonder if would be as strict now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Does anyone know what Gwenie wants for Christmas? She is such a difficult person to buy for!
> 
> :-D


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I remember when I was about 12 or 13 having a heated argument with a school friend. She insisted that parents only 'did it' once, and it was sheer chance whether the outcome was one child or twenty. I was a farm girl, so I was much better informed on these matters. I knew for sure that once per baby was the rule! We had to agree to differ, and I am sure in due course we each reached a greater understanding.
> 
> At about that age, I had a diary issued by one of the animal feed companies that listed the gestation periods for the common farm animals. I did understand what it meant, but I would have been hard pressed to explain it to anyone else - I simply lacked the vocabulary.


Your friend's opinion was too funny. Yours was cute but you were closer. Pays to be a farm girl. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL that is about as computer technical as I get...LOL I don't use a mouse put the touch pad so I guess I could shake the whole computer....LOL...
> 
> Saw you talking hair color in response to Dreamweaver thinking of using some blonde dye....I've lately thought of either going red or purple. After all, my hair is short and it will grow out...or I can have my head shaved again.....dangerous for me to be thinking of hair colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie...So sorry you aren't 100%. DH has a miserable cold and almost completely lost his voice. Not great when you are teaching. I decided he shouldn't talk at home so he could save his voice. Got a lot of laughs out of that and couldn't do it but I spent a lot of time saying, "I can't hear you." :lol: Poor guy. He's such a trooper though. Hope yours isn't a cold and whatever it is you are fighting it off.
What's the recipe for the cream and what's it for?

Dreamweaver...It would be perfect for your mother having assisted living or even like what June has, but then, we both know what having stubborn mothers is like.:roll: :x :hunf: 
Hope you soon feel 100% too.

Gwen...I love those rustic looking breads and I'll bet it tastes fantastic.

Sam...Bookmarked that button site. Thank you for all that information.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah and I could drive you to the south if you wanna head that way!


Thanks Gwen. When Londy Girl and I both asked our husbands how long we could be away for they both said about a year or two. Do you think they are trying to tell us something!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I"m glad to be able to sit even for just a few minutes at a time right now. Gwen has been a doll of a sister for me!! Not sure what I would have done without her through all this, glad I don't even have to think about that!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I"m glad to be able to sit even for just a few minutes at a time right now. Gwen has been a doll of a sister for me!! Not sure what I would have done without her through all this, glad I don't even have to think about that!!!


So glad you have nearby friends to help you through this....we're all praying for you and supporting you. But physically, we just can't do what Cindi and Gwen are doing.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's just coming u[ to 11.30 here in the UK so I had better get to bed. I have physio in the morning so I must go and sharpen my knitting needles. Enjoy the rest of your day everyone and good night from me. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's just coming u[ to 11.30 here in the UK so I had better get to bed. I have physio in the morning so I must go and sharpen my knitting needles. Enjoy the rest of your day everyone and good night from me. xx


Sleep well, Purple!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Or what about a subtle shade of lilac :roll: Just put some more red in my hair as the roots were showing but the purple is still there too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I just got my hair done yesterday and I love it. Plain ol' brunette, but warm and right tone for me. You know how you go to a hairdresser and then you feel like you have to be loyal to that one. Mine was the sweetest, most beautiful young girl. Her dad owns the shop and he was next to her and oh, the way he does hair..What an artist! Finally found out that he does 2 days at a shop 4 min. from my house as they own to salons. Made my appointment and he did my hair. Shop isn't near as fancy but right on the canal and the receptionist looked up and said, "Wow, what a beautiful lady." Now you know I spent 2 hrs. getting ready to go get beautiful, but one has to be presentable, especially the first time this man does my hair. After just walking in I was glad I had gone. Was feeling so old and unattractive and trouble even styling hair with this wild and stiff gray. This guy had me laughing hysterically as I had told him DH doesn't like really short hair. While the color was fixing I saw him looking at the style magazine and so when I got to the chair he told me he had picked out this pixie style just for me. Boy, did we laugh. Anyway, I loved my hair. I always have to restyle it and he does it so you walk out loving it as it fits the face. What an artist and I was so glad when his daughter told me he worked at the salon on my side of town too. Just couldn't say I wanted him with her working right beside him. The stars were right. 
What got me thinking of this is they have this foil they put in hair. It is colored and apparently attaches to the hair strand and doesn't come out till the hair strand comes out, so you not only get color, you get bling. I loved it on the young girl and Purple is making me thing maybe I need some bling for New Year's.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it would all depend on the sex of the strippers.
> 
> sam


How clever Sam. Yes it could be men. :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{JuneK}}}}}}}}}}}}}} Love you sweetheart.. have miss you also!! Hope you are doing well, it's cold down South.. what's with this cold air so early??? Canada, please close those barn doors, we are used to having just a window open to cool us down, not ready for the full winter just yet! :wink: :lol: :roll:


You are so right...we were down to 28F last night. That's cold for us even in January. But with you being at a higher altitude, I guess you do get colder weather and more snow than we do even though you're much farther south. They tried to scare us with prediction of snow mixed with rain Tues. We had 40 drops of rain and probably 20 snow flakes.
Hugs, dear one, enjoy relaxing...and I'm glad to hear when push comes to shove, your mom lets you rest.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny - and more power to your dad.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Hi friends. My prayers and good thoughts to one and all.
> 
> A funny thing happened last night ....
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I just got my hair done yesterday and I love it.
> I loved it on the young girl and Purple is making me thing maybe I need some bling for New Year's.


We need to see a photo and definitely bling for the New Year. Night night x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Sam. My friend will be over (to Guernsey to see the specialist) on Tuesday. So we will know more then - result of liver biopsy - and presumably the suggested treatment plan. I'm hoping to spend much more time in Alderney after new year, but at present we are still in Guernsey, and need to be here for DHs work travel, and to host a few visitors. Its cheaper for them to get to Guernsey!
> Thanks too for the button instructions. I'd never thought of making my own except from clay, but do have recollections of my Gran doing this. Yet another project to try!


Will you still be there when your friend is there?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver wrote:
> Finally caught up again. I SHOULD go take a walk, it am going to cleanup and put only warmest loungers instead...
> 
> I spoke with Pontuf (charlotte) last night. She sounded so good. I know she has a long haul, but has a great positive attitude and is working hard and has a good support team. Keep up all the good thoughts for her... They seem to be working.
> ...


And more proof of the power of prayer and good vibes!! So glad she's doing well....AND Jynx and Marianne.
A little concerned about Zoe since she's having a time with fibro and snowy weather. It's always a little worrying when she doesn't post very often.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I hope she will post a picture here for us to see! I haven't dyed my hair for quite a number of years but just feeling tempted....we shall see. How awful that Mr. P melted the computer keys....have to laugh though LOL....

As long as you don't do what Mr P did with his computer, it got some crumbs on so he decided to blow it off with a hairdryer - unfortunately he had it on hot and melted some of the keys :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dreamweaver just showed a video of her hair on Connections, it looks brilliant. I'm red with purple fringe. Don't you just love hair dye!!![/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So sad Sorlenna, but I agree that you have been as upset as she has been. Yes, don't give up hope yet. Sometimes people see an animal and take it in. Remember someone with a dog when I first joined KTP, perhaps MJS? Think it was a chihuahua and used to visit them like it lived there and then would take off. Probably, someone is thinking he is their cat and he will come back first chance. Fingers crossed. Have a wonderful visit with DD.


Are you thinking of Marge Whaples? She entertained us with the tales of Hobo.
Also hoping your wanderer returns!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Opened up the first email- and it is ahead of where I actually am! So need to try and find my finsihing spot 36 hours ago. But simply came to put in yesterdays mug. Went to MAryanne's unexpecdetly for tea last night and developed a mild migraine during the afternoon so had an early night.
> Todays mug (or yesterday for me, but think it still makes Thursday for many of you) is from one of my Aussie KP swaps- and is a beautiful Breast Cancer mug. The typicl pink scarf is on the bottom of the mug.
> 
> And now to try to find where I finsihed yesterday (I just worked out what happened. I just closed a window with KP and I think the next email came in where that one fished. Hoefully I can find the previous email in the trash!)


That really is quite lovely.

Hope you feel better soon. I've now gone from 2 weeks of migraine to 2 days by taking Rookie's suggestion of taking the Feverfew every day, but the month isn't over yet so we will see, but I had it on one side one day and the next the next day, so think it is over. Usually one side per week. I tried feverfew before but just took it when I felt a headache coming on. I didn't expect it to help as they say mine is caused by skeletal problems, so quite pleased.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely mug, Darowil, hope your head feels better. I just go to my post and click on my last message and then I can find where I am. Failing that I use a compass :thumbup:


I still get muddled even doing that as often I am pages behind where the post shows up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> I have two goldfinches that come every autumn (at least I presume they are the same two) and spend hours on the dead lavender bushes. They must like those seed heads.


Many years ago when we lived in the country, there was a whipporwill that came back every year. He had a little hitch in his call/song so I always knew it was the same one... He returned for many years.
JuenK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So sad Sorlenna, but I agree that you have been as upset as she has been. Yes, don't give up hope yet. Sometimes people see an animal and take it in. Remember someone with a dog when I first joined KTP, perhaps MJS? Think it was a chihuahua and used to visit them like it lived there and then would take off. Probably, someone is thinking he is their cat and he will come back first chance. Fingers crossed. Have a wonderful visit with DD.


It was Marge Whapples....then one day, it went roaming again and never returned. We haven't heard from her for quite a while....I hope it's just because she's having computer problems....I know she did have them off and on.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not me - i'm prone to dangline participles and ending sentences with an infinitive.

sam



jknappva said:


> And, right or wrong, the victor is usually the one we get the information from! I know...what a terrible sentence.
> Sam, the English teacher, will probably cringe when he reads it!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I noticed something while watching some of my favorite TV shows. In the US, the police would ask for copies from the security cameras whereas in the UK's shows, they mention CC tapes...probably for closed circuit?



darowil said:


> We are BAndaids, plasters is UK. We normally use tissues rahter than Kleenex. But Kleenex would get a tissue of any brand. But in the UK if you ask for a Bandaid you get looked at blankly.
> Must go- but finding the old email worked! Have about 40 pages to catch up with- and I must do things first so dread to think what I will have later when I get back.
> 
> Just read Kates on it- clearly Scotland and London are different! I remember one day talking at work about an ATM - and being looked at blankly- Gail had absolutelly no idea what I was talking about. Th enext day I think it was I drove up to Scotland- and one of the first things I saw after crossing the border was a sign to the ATM! Even when I explained that it was the machine in the wall that gave you money,I needed to explain how the name came about.
> I stiill rather like the money coming out at me- something more mysterious than having it handed to me by a person. Must go and get some money out an ATM today- as I have not even quite enough for a cup coffee I think its time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam thanks for posting about the buttons. I've copied it since I'll be making a cowl that buttons soon (hopefully) and will want to either make cloth or clay buttons.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope she comes home soon. It is amazing how many cats come home after long absences.


You are so right, Shirley. When I was working, one of my co-workers was very upset because her cat got out and was gone for several weeks. So she adopted another one. I told her when she did that her cat would show up....and darned if it didn't....within a week of her getting the new fur-baby!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they both look great - especially with the matching hat. love how the felting looks.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Well here is the felted cowl I made to match two of my hats. I actually don't mind it when I wear them together. didn't like it without the hats though


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I echo Angora. It is wonderful to have you back Marianne and thank goodness for C and Gwen.
> 
> Took pictures of trees before winds come tomorrow and take leaves. Ash and beech trees. Not native to desert of course but pretty.


They're gorgeous...the colors against the clear blue sky are wonderful!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!!! They are going to do my roof tomorrow. They have been so busy, he has at least 3 or 4 crews working all over the place. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Correction, they have started, will be done tomorrow.


Wonderful news!!
junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just got up from a nap and I almost never am able to sleep during the day....must be coming down with something although no other symptoms besides no oomph.

I made a hand cream that I shared with Gwen and Marianne as our KAP organizers this year. My original intent was to pass it out to everyone only I got the wrong kind of containers so ended up scrapping that idea...always next year. It's a recipe I found here on KP:

8 oz. baby lotion
1 jar of Vaseline (or generic)
1 jar of vitamin E cream - blend together and you're done.

There are variations of this where coconut oil (solid form) is used instead of the Vaseline and Vitamin E oil is used instead of the cream. Some recipes have baby oil, olive oil, almond oil, etc. The variations are numerous. I like the original recipe the best. It's very moisturizing without being to greasy.



Angora1 said:


> Rookie...So sorry you aren't 100%. DH has a miserable cold and almost completely lost his voice. isn't a cold and whatever it is you are fighting it off.
> 
> What's the recipe for the cream and what's it for?
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You are so right, Shirley. When I was working, one of my co-workers were very upset because her cat got out and was gone for several weeks. So she adopted another one. I told her when she did that her cat would show up....and darned if it didn't....within a week of her getting the new fur-baby!
> JuneK


I don't think that's going to be our plan...we have the older two already.

I'm hungry but a bit over two hours until her flight gets in, and we were going to get food after that. Maybe I'd better have a little snack so I don't get crabby...

Great news on the roof! We always have to schedule our furnace conversion at least a month ahead of time to make sure they get here before it gets too cold--they stay busy as well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Opened up the first email- and it is ahead of where I actually am! So need to try and find my finsihing spot 36 hours ago. But simply came to put in yesterdays mug. Went to MAryanne's unexpecdetly for tea last night and developed a mild migraine during the afternoon so had an early night.
> Todays mug (or yesterday for me, but think it still makes Thursday for many of you) is from one of my Aussie KP swaps- and is a beautiful Breast Cancer mug. The typicl pink scarf is on the bottom of the mug.
> 
> And now to try to find where I finsihed yesterday (I just worked out what happened. I just closed a window with KP and I think the next email came in where that one fished. Hoefully I can find the previous email in the trash!)


Beautiful cup!! So sorry you're still dealing with migraines!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it makes me tired just reading all you do - don't you ever slow down. did you knit while you cleaned? lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm all caught up, David called a while ago and said he would probably be home sometime tonight between 8 and 10pm. YAY!! I hope.
> I spent a very productive 2 hours at Marlas', she had training this morning and then she goes to work after that so I don't know if she'll be home until midnight. But I got the sunroom all cleared out, floors mopped and stuff put in the detached garage that needed to go, and moved everything around so it's usable space now. Got the living room cleared out and swept and mopped, the dog kennels moved back to the sunroom where they are supposed to be, we moved them when they were doing the renovations. Oh, I need to take kitchen pics tonight, am making a reminder in my phone right now, for tonight.
> So now I need to clean my house.  See y'all in a few hours.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely. My DS has slate floors in her kitchen and I love them.


I've never thought about slate for when we eventually redo our kitchen floor. Is it easy to take care of?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> not me - i'm prone to dangline participles and ending sentences with an infinitive.
> 
> sam


Me, too,Sam. I write like I talk...so it's not pretty!
JK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming your way purplefi - hopefully a good nights sleep will set things right.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say good night.
> 
> Shirley, I love the hat and the slippers.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I'm going to try to add something in here that I got from my SIL. For those of us retired, it should strike a familiar note...enjoy!
Why I Like Retirement !!

Question: How many days in a week?
Answer: 6 Saturdays, 1 Sunday

Question: When is a retiree's bedtime?
Answer: Three hours after he falls asleep in the recliner .

Question: How many retirees to change a light bulb?
Answer: Only one, but it might take all day.

Question: What's the biggest gripe of retirees?
Answer: There is not enough time to get everything done. Very true

Question: Why don't retirees mind being called Seniors?
Answer: The term comes with a 10% discount. Sometime 15%

Question: Among retirees what is considered formal attire?
Answer: Tied shoes.

Question: Why do retirees count pennies?
Answer: They are the only ones who have the time.

Question: What is the common term for someone who enjoys work and refuses to 
retire?
Answer: NUTS! So true

Question: Why are retirees so slow to clean out the basement, attic or 
garage?
Answer: They know that as soon as they do, one of their adult kids will want 
to store stuff there.

Question: What do retirees call a long lunch?
Answer: Normal.

Question: What is the best way to describe retirement?
Answer: The never ending Coffee Break.

Question: What's the biggest advantage of going back to school as a retiree?
Answer: If you cut classes, no one calls your parents.

And, my very favorite....
QUESTION: What do you do all week?
Answer: Monday through Friday, NOTHING..... Saturday & Sunday, I rest.

SERENITY

Just before the funeral services, the undertaker came up to the very elderly 
widow and asked, 'How old was your husband?' '98,' she replied...
'Two years older than me'
'So you're 96,' the undertaker commented..
She responded, 'Hardly worth going home, is it?

Reporters interviewing a 104-year-old woman:
'And what do you think is the best thing
about being 104?' the reporter asked..
She simply replied, 'No peer pressure.'

The nice thing about being senile is
you can hide your own Easter eggs and have fun finding them.

I've sure gotten old!
I've had two bypass surgeries, a hip replacement,
new knees, fought prostate cancer and diabetes.
I'm half blind,
can't hear anything quieter than a jet engine,
take 40 different medications that
make me dizzy, winded, and subject to
blackouts.
Have bouts with dementia.
Have poor circulation;
hardly feel my hands and feet anymore.
Can't remember if I'm 85 or 92.
Have lost all my friends. But, praise the Lord ,
I can still drive.

I feel like my body has gotten totally out of shape,
so I got my doctor's permission to
join a fitness club and start exercising.
I decided to take an aerobics class for seniors.
I bent, twisted, gyrated, jumped up and down, and perspired for an hour. But,
by the time I got my leotards on, the class was over.

An elderly woman decided to prepare her will and
told her preacher she had two final requests.
First, she wanted to be cremated, and second,
she wanted her ashes scattered over Wal-Mart .
' Wal-Mart ?' the preacher exclaimed.
'Why Wal-Mart?'
'Then I'll be sure my daughters visit me twice a week'

My memory's not as sharp as it used to be.
Also, my memory's not as sharp as it used to be.

Know how to prevent sagging?
Just eat till the wrinkles fill out.

It's scary when you start making the same noises
as your coffee maker.

These days about half the stuff
in my shopping cart says,
'For fast relief.'

THE SENILITY PRAYER :
Grant me the senility to forget the people
I never liked anyway,
the good fortune to run into the ones I do, and
the eyesight to tell the difference.

Now, I think you're supposed to share this with 5 or 6, maybe 10 others. Oh 
heck, give it to a bunch of your friends if you can remember who they are!

Always Remember This:
You don't stop laughing because you grow old,
You grow old because you stop laughing

carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your hand cream is wonderful too. I love it and am so happy you posted the recipe.

Sorry you aren't feeling up to par. Hope you aren't coming down with something. Positive energy sent your way!

ieRetiree]Just got up from a nap and I almost never am able to sleep during the day....must be coming down with something although no other symptoms besides no oomph.

I made a hand cream that I shared with Gwen and Marianne as our KAP organizers this year. My original intent was to pass it out to everyone only I got the wrong kind of containers so ended up scrapping that idea...always next year. It's a recipe I found here on KP:

8 oz. baby lotion
1 jar of Vaseline (or generic)
1 jar of vitamin E cream - blend together and you're done.

There are variations of this where coconut oil (solid form) is used instead of the Vaseline and Vitamin E oil is used instead of the cream. Some recipes have baby oil, olive oil, almond oil, etc. The variations are numerous. I like the original recipe the best. It's very moisturizing without being to greasy.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have really gotten aways since the last time you posted - looking good - I love the color.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> An update of the Elizabeth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - I really like the floor.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay Sam, here they are, the pictures of Marlas' kitchen post reno.
> Okay so I'll post the video with commentary instead, easier than posting a bunch of photos.
> Well, it's a 3 minute video and I guess it's too big a file to attach? oh well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She has never said anything but knowing my sister it must be otherwise she would never had it installed. LOL
\


gottastch said:


> I've never thought about slate for when we eventually redo our kitchen floor. Is it easy to take care of?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dang it...i am double posting like crazy! Don't know why either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Arggggggggg!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this Carol. Copied it and sent it to my DB who will retire this December.



cmaliza said:


> I'm going to try to add something in here that I got from my SIL. For those of us retired, it should strike a familiar note...enjoy!
> Why I Like Retirement !!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Three new colours I picked up to make hats and mitts from


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I hope she will post a picture here for us to see! I haven't dyed my hair for quite a number of years but just feeling tempted....we shall see. How awful that Mr. P melted the computer keys....have to laugh though LOL....
> 
> As long as you don't do what Mr P did with his computer, it got some crumbs on so he decided to blow it off with a hairdryer - unfortunately he had it on hot and melted some of the keys :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dreamweaver just showed a video of her hair on Connections, it looks brilliant. I'm red with purple fringe. Don't you just love hair dye!!!


[/quote]

Haha, Mr. P needs a cheap, fluffy make-up brush. Tip the keyboard on its side (think of the angle to hold the keyboard as one of the sides of a triangle) and put the soft bristles of the brush down between the keys and brush all the crumbs right out


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Three new colours I picked up to make hats and mitts from


Very pretty, Nana. I don't think I've seen these color combinations in my travels around to my local stores. Please post a photo of your finished products


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they are very territorial and protective of their young, if one is not careful and very respectful, those hooves and horns will teach respect.
> I think animals know, for the most part who is a danger (or just plain stupid) and who has respect for them and their space. We were driving down the Glenn Highway (my grandfather helped build that highway) and a moose was standing with back feet on the white line, and front feet on the yellow we parked, not going to try to go around that. Dad honked a few times, but he wasn't moving until he was good and ready. lol


One of my favorite teacing projects was The Iditarod....a 1000+ mile sled dog race across Alaska. One of the aspects that always fascinated me was moose. One of the more dangerous aspects of the race. If a racer met with a moose on the trail it could be very dangerous/disatrous! These animals are BIG...look so gentle...but are NOT!
Of course....I am a huge Northern Exposure fan....and the moose in the beginning credits always walked so calmly & slowly....."so sweet". ha!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> This is on the KAL but may as well add it here too- mine is the very much unfinished one! (the fisnihed one is also in cobweb- clearly something in Adelaide water or air).


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending you a healing massage for those shoulder and neck Sorlenna. Hope they ease up soon.


~~~DITTO...and be very cautious of your neck. Any twinges...go to the dr! Did you get the lady's info? She could have caused more damage. Sure hope not!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Carol - love this. I once heard of retirement as a time when there is nothing "you have to do" and have "all day to do it"!
> 
> Always Remember This:
> You don't stop laughing because you grow old,
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love them....they'll make wonderful hats and mittens.



NanaCaren said:


> Three new colours I picked up to make hats and mitts from


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Carol what a wonderful trip you have planned for Thanksgiving. Wish you could swing by here too. What part of FL will you be heading to? If you haven't gone to Michaels yet you might want to add in a crochet hook for fixing mistakes/dropped stitches and some stitch markers.
> 
> I love the Dr. Who scarf. One of thse days I just may have to make one.


~~~I thought about it.....but I don't think we are going through that part of Georgia. I believe we are traveling on I95....ending up in Miami Beach....about as far south as you can go. Anyone know what is the southern most part of the US is? Key West?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't be anxious London Girl and I are quite capable of taking on the world. (Or so we like to think) We think we are going to drive from Indiana to you as it seems the easiest way to travel on that bit. I am quite used to driving on the 'wrong' side of the road in France. We will also be taking a train, a coach and we shall see if we can fit a boat in somewhere too. Hope you feel less tired soon. :thumbup:


I know a great boat trip we could do I can check and see if they still do them! That would be fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I remember when I was about 12 or 13 having a heated argument with a school friend. She insisted that parents only 'did it' once, and it was sheer chance whether the outcome was one child or twenty. I was a farm girl, so I was much better informed on these matters. I knew for sure that once per baby was the rule! We had to agree to differ, and I am sure in due course we each reached a greater understanding.
> 
> At about that age, I had a diary issued by one of the animal feed companies that listed the gestation periods for the common farm animals. I did understand what it meant, but I would have been hard pressed to explain it to anyone else - I simply lacked the vocabulary.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it would all depend on the sex of the strippers.
> 
> sam


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hysterical. That's my favorite and laughing. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Opened up the first email- and it is ahead of where I actually am! So need to try and find my finsihing spot 36 hours ago. But simply came to put in yesterdays mug. Went to MAryanne's unexpecdetly for tea last night and developed a mild migraine during the afternoon so had an early night.
> Todays mug (or yesterday for me, but think it still makes Thursday for many of you) is from one of my Aussie KP swaps- and is a beautiful Breast Cancer mug. The typicl pink scarf is on the bottom of the mug.
> 
> And now to try to find where I finsihed yesterday (I just worked out what happened. I just closed a window with KP and I think the next email came in where that one fished. Hoefully I can find the previous email in the trash!)


Love that mug. Glad the migraine is dwindling.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No medal needed. That's what friends do for each other. She would do it for me too I know.


You know I would!!! No questions about it!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is on the KAL but may as well add it here too- mine is the very much unfinished one! (the fisnihed one is also in cobweb- clearly something in Adelaide water or air).


Those both look fabulous, your is just a tad bit smaller that's all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I just got my hair done yesterday and I love it. Plain ol' brunette, but warm and right tone for me. You know how you go to a hairdresser and then you feel like you have to be loyal to that one. Mine was the sweetest, most beautiful young girl. Her dad owns the shop and he was next to her and oh, the way he does hair..What an artist! Finally found out that he does 2 days at a shop 4 min. from my house as they own to salons. Made my appointment and he did my hair. Shop isn't near as fancy but right on the canal and the receptionist looked up and said, "Wow, what a beautiful lady." Now you know I spent 2 hrs. getting ready to go get beautiful, but one has to be presentable, especially the first time this man does my hair. After just walking in I was glad I had gone. Was feeling so old and unattractive and trouble even styling hair with this wild and stiff gray. This guy had me laughing hysterically as I had told him DH doesn't like really short hair. While the color was fixing I saw him looking at the style magazine and so when I got to the chair he told me he had picked out this pixie style just for me. Boy, did we laugh. Anyway, I loved my hair. I always have to restyle it and he does it so you walk out loving it as it fits the face. What an artist and I was so glad when his daughter told me he worked at the salon on my side of town too. Just couldn't say I wanted him with her working right beside him. The stars were right.
> What got me thinking of this is they have this foil they put in hair. It is colored and apparently attaches to the hair strand and doesn't come out till the hair strand comes out, so you not only get color, you get bling. I loved it on the young girl and Purple is making me thing maybe I need some bling for New Year's.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad you have nearby friends to help you through this....we're all praying for you and supporting you. But physically, we just can't do what Cindi and Gwen are doing.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Oh but you send such wonderful prayers and love my way.. that is awesome also!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've never thought about slate for when we eventually redo our kitchen floor. Is it easy to take care of?


They sealed it really good, so yah, it seems to be just fine to sweep and mop. The contractor left a lot of the texture, and we love that, but it can be all sanded to be an even level floor all the way across and that's even easier to care for, just make sure thy use a really good sealant. The sealant also brings out the natural colors in the slate, before Brad Sealed these, they were really pretty dull and I was trying to figure out what was so special about them, after he sealed them, they are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought this was kind of neat, would love to have the pattern for these.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have really gotten aways since the last time you posted - looking good - I love the color.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: Thank you, I put it away for a couple days, need to get other things done, and more importantly, DH is home. lol...I can watch TV and movies and chat on here while working on it, but the minute DH sees me working on something that I need to kind of keep track of, it all goes haywire. lol :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely - I really like the floor.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thought you would.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Arggggggggg!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe some stitch markers and a crochet hook for fixing mistakes... A row counter... Make sure to mark the right side of the project for her with contrast yarn or a safety pin or marker...


~~~ :?: :?: I'm not sure how to do what you are saying....how does one mark the right side with contrast yarn, safety pin, or marker? I've never done that or had it shown to me. I just look at the sts or check the row count. Can you clue me in? I think I might learn something here, too! (that sounded bad...I have SOOOOO much to learn!)
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Three new colours I picked up to make hats and mitts from


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love the tutti fruity really well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> One of my favorite teacing projects was The Iditarod....a 1000+ mile sled dog race across Alaska. One of the aspects that always fascinated me was moose. One of the more dangerous aspects of the race. If a racer met with a moose on the trail it could be very dangerous/disatrous! These animals are BIG...look so gentle...but are NOT!
> Of course....I am a huge Northern Exposure fan....and the moose in the beginning credits always walked so calmly & slowly....."so sweet". ha!


LOL!! They rarely move fast unless scared or mad, and yes, they are big, and potentially really mean. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought this was kind of neat, would love to have the pattern for these.


 :thumbup: I bet you could come up with something at least that good pretty easily.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angola, the house is charming. It is known as the Dentist House as a dentist uses the front half of the building. Glad the herb is working for your migraines.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh I would love to take that drive! I would love to visit Miami Beach and points all the way north to the Canadian Border. think of us who can't make the trip with you.


~~~I will! I'll take pictures, too. It is a pretty drive. Going through each state.....there are differences...and of course....it all is SO different from Ohio! Each area has a personality. I'll try to share my impressions.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Three new colours I picked up to make hats and mitts from


Lovely colors, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Or would cause an accident. I came home just a bit ago, put my purse in the middle of the table, more or less, then not 5 minutes later heard it hit the floor. :shock: And he looks at you so innocently, like, what, what happened, you don't think I had anything to do with it? He does that with a skein of yarn hanging out of his mouth also. :roll:


~~~ :XD: :XD: :XD: gotta' love 'em!

When my DDIL moved in with my DS while in grad school, she brought her kitten, Rambo. (note the name!). He would regulary in the wee hours of the morning start knocking things off the dresser....he would clean it off!. DS took charge...took the cat to the shower. It took a few months to establish "proper" behavior....now Rambo will crawl up on his chest and put out the loudest purring! So gentle with DS.....still not friendly with anyone else.

Cats have such amazing personalities.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sometimes the older we get the more we resist change!! I'm just sorry that she's making her life more difficult and yours, too! But some people do NOT want to change anything.
> JuneK


~~~Change is tough.....it's very uncertain...and that's scary. :?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought this was kind of neat, would love to have the pattern for these.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angola, the house is charming. It is known as the Dentist House as a dentist uses the front half of the building. Glad the herb is working for your migraines.


Oh Sassafras, I love your spell check!! :XD: :XD: :XD: 
I saw Angola and started laughing, it really can mutilate word usage. I was sending Marla a text once and it turned something into Veal, Marla couldn't figure out what I was talking about. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :XD: :XD: :XD: gotta' love 'em!
> 
> When my DDIL moved in with my DS while in grad school, she brought her kitten, Rambo. (note the name!). He would regulary in the wee hours of the morning start knocking things off the dresser....he would clean it off!. DS took charge...took the cat to the shower. It took a few months to establish "proper" behavior....now Rambo will crawl up on his chest and put out the loudest purring! So gentle with DS.....still not friendly with anyone else.
> 
> Cats have such amazing personalities.


 :shock: Too funny, they certainly do have personality. DH said he was awakened by Grey kneading his lower back, said at least he was kneading the sore part, but what a way to wake up. lolol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother was stationed in Alaska (both Fairbanks and Anchorage ) while in the Air Force. SIL from the South wasn't too happy there!! But, there were some great pictures and my future in-laws phoned my brother while there and my brother took them all around...good way to meet the future extended family.


~~~One of my MOST favorite books is "Looking For Alsaka" by Peter Jenkins. He's the writer who wrote about his "Walk Across America". He gives insight to the many varied people and living situations in Alaska. It also chronicles his shared experieinces with his children. If you want an excellent read....this is one! Very rewarding reading!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Go for it! (It will always grow out and might give you a real lift. I thought about going really blonde lots of times but never did. Now I wish I had - too old now - although I have thought of going a bit blonde instead of grey - then I think oh well at my age I am lucky I *have* hair!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Three new colours I picked up to make hats and mitts from


Nice!  :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all, have not been on since last weekend.
Have some good news for me to report, you know that my work at the antique store is over for the season and my DH is still looking for something to do. So my sister urged me to apply for a position with a decorating home store where she lives. It has always been a dream of mine to help people with decorating choices. Have done a few friends home and with all the moving we have done I have done a few homes. I am not a decorator but enjoy working with fabrics and putting rooms together.well I got the job and started orientation this week. It's 90 miles from where we live but it is where my mom and all our relatives and college friends live. So I am stating with my mom and sister and then when I am done I will come home here to the lake. Miss my husband and he will go with me every now and then. Enough of me.
So happy to hear about Marianne and Gwen how wonderful for you to be with her and so glad you are doing better.
Just wrote Charlotte a letter and will get it out tomorrow .
Noticed Gagesmom isn't on, any news??? 
So sorry to hear so many are hurting and have loved seeing your pictures.
Have been thinking about you all everyday.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Then perhaps I should consider knitting one. I think that DS loses everything I knit though. Takes it off, lies it down, leaves it. Think that expensive Noro Yarn hat is a goner.


~~~~it would be hard to lose a 10 foot scarf! Maybe give him a huge safety pin with the scarf :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Love the tutti fruity really well.


I love that one the best too. 
from left to right the colours are ( yarn pic it on page 192)

Heartfelt, blacklight and Day Glow
I found these at walmart


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well... I've taken a pain pill so C strongly suggested that I sign out for tonight.. ROFL.. .guess she doesn't know what I may or may not say.. ROFL.. Oh well... Will be hoping the phone only rings with good news tomorrow... really don't want to wait till Monday to hear results of the biopsy. 
Sweet dreams, may the moon light your way through dream time and may the warmth of the sun awaken you to a wonder filled new day. 
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers all my brothers and sisters of my heart!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~One of my MOST favorite books is "Looking For Alsaka" by Peter Jenkins. He's the writer who wrote about his "Walk Across America". He gives insight to the many varied people and living situations in Alaska. It also chronicles his shared experieinces with his children. If you want an excellent read....this is one! Very rewarding reading!


 :thumbup: I think I've heard of it, but I've not read it, will have to find it. Tisha is a good book also, can't remember the author, I'll have to go find the book and let you all know.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, have not been on since last weekend.
> Have some good news for me to report, you know that my work at the antique store is over for the season and my DH is still looking for something to do. So my sister urged me to apply for a position with a decorating home store where she lives. It has always been a dream of mine to help people with decorating choices. Have done a few friends home and with all the moving we have done I have done a few homes. I am not a decorator but enjoy working with fabrics and putting rooms together.well I got the job and started orientation this week. It's 90 miles from where we live but it is where my mom and all our relatives and college friends live. So I am stating with my mom and sister and then when I am done I will come home here to the lake. Miss my husband and he will go with me every now and then. Enough of me.
> So happy to hear about Marianne and Gwen how wonderful for you to be with her and so glad you are doing better.
> Just wrote Charlotte a letter and will get it out tomorrow .
> ...


Great news for you, Spider. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> No need for excuses, I think this thing has scared everyone in the family, they need to do more for themselves and depend less on me!! Even Mom is doing better, but then she always does when she relies on Cindi to help her.. LOL..


~~~Yes!!! Maybe they have become complacent :?: They have more resources than they want to admit. I think this is a good thing! It's that silver lining I always believe is there in the most awful situations. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Miss Pam.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well... I've taken a pain pill so C strongly suggested that I sign out for tonight.. ROFL.. .guess she doesn't know what I may or may not say.. ROFL.. Oh well... Will be hoping the phone only rings with good news tomorrow... really don't want to wait till Monday to hear results of the biopsy.
> Sweet dreams, may the moon light your way through dream time and may the warmth of the sun awaken you to a wonder filled new day.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers all my brothers and sisters of my heart!


 It is so good to have you posting again. Love the updates as we have been so worried for you. May you have speedy healing and a wonderful night's rest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great news for you, Spider. :thumbup:


OH MY, How did I miss this post? How wonderful!!!!!! Congratulations!! :thumbup: I know that you will miss DH when you are away from him, but so glad you are able to stay with your mom. I'm doing the happy happy dance for you. YAY!!!!! HUGs!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Very pretty, Nana. I don't think I've seen these color combinations in my travels around to my local stores. Please post a photo of your finished products


I found these at walmart.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Nice!  :thumbup:


I thought so too figured it will work nicely for hats that are getting well used.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and don't you ever stop posting pictures of yourself - always a treat to see your smiling face and the light in your eyes.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I think I have posted quite enough pictures of myself on KP this past while. I seem to see myself everywhere -- I have been helping some people to do the Russian cowls so have pictures there --too. Enough is enough!
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are a woman after my own heart - I have been known to do the same thing - after all - I help pay their salary - I expect my moneys worth. i'm fortunate now - dr. b is never in a rush - always sits and listens.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> This last Dr. Was always in a rush.. He never sat down. I even asked his staff if he was too busy to do the surgery. Normally, when I have an appointment, I take a written list of questions. If they try to rush me, I just say "Excuse me, I need answers to all of these." If they leave the room, I refuse to leave and tell the nurse I was not done and I will wait....... The Dr. Usually comes back in......


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, they love lavender seeds, don't they? I gave up on the niger seed - they just ignored it until it went mouldy. I don't trim my lavender bushes until spring, and often have goldfinches feeding on them through the winter.


~~~what kind of seed did they ignore? Don't know that.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Does anyone know what Gwenie wants for Christmas? She is such a difficult person to buy for!
> 
> :-D


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Poledra!! Me as a lot to have the support of my friends here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - purplefi has purple gold finches.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely day.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes all round.
> 
> Thursday photos....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a safe and wonderful weekend.

sam



KateB said:


> I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow morning on our annual 'works outing' - six of us who used to work together save up all year to go away for a long weekend in November. We've been to lots of cities - Amsterdam, Dublin, Edinburgh, Paris, Rome and we've spent a lot of time at a spa near Edinburgh too! I think I'm going to take my kindle instead of my iPad as I don't know what the wi-Fi connection will be like, so I'll be off line until Monday night when it'll probably take me hours to catch up! Need to go straight round to DS's house when I get back on Monday as it's Luke's birthday - I can't believe that a year has gone past already, he'll be at school before I can turn round!
> :shock: no doubt I'll manage to pop back on before I go, but if not I hope everyone has a good weekend and all those needing healing or help get it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's my kind of pizza.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Time for me to go back to bed, and rest for a bit, a little early still to start the bread, planning on making a pizza today too. It will be a very simple one with just tomato, mushroom and cheese.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought so too figured it will work nicely for hats that are getting well used.


Exactly right. All great colors.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing, warm and healing energy zooming to your hands tessadale. can you buy motrin there - it usually does the trick for me.

sam



Tessadele said:


> I expect the day after my funeral they will announce a wonderful cure for this type of arthritis, in the meantime I'll just have to wait for the joints to lock up or be replaced. Unfortunately they don't seem to replace finger joints here. I can take the pain in one or two joints, but this is way too many at once. They say use warmth for arthritic pain but they are so inflamed I have to use cold items for it. The cream I rub in does help but takes a while to work & can't be used too liberally. Wish I could have stayed on the anti-inflammatory type of pill, but they wrecked my kidney function. Still, enough about my ailments, how is your knee, Julie?
> 
> Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the cup caren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I love to ones with maps on them. Most are so small or you have to buy them. I really need to learn how to do them myself.
> 
> This is what is advertisement on my page along with hotels for Brighouse, UK.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Seth has just put on his coat headed for the door to go out and ride his bike. It is 9:19pm. He is sure it is OK, Sara-Mae told him the dalek's will get him. That stopped him pretty quick, was cute coat is off and hanging back up on it's hook.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I thought about it.....but I don't think we are going through that part of Georgia. I believe we are traveling on I95....ending up in Miami Beach....about as far south as you can go. Anyone know what is the southern most part of the US is? Key West?


Carol, I just did a quick search for the southernmost point is USA and discovered that there is a painted sewer joint made to look like a marker buoy, announcing the southernmost point. However, it is located about 400 or 500 feet north of the end of the land mass there in Key West. And besides that, there is a privately owned island even farther south that is a part of US territory. And some Navy property nearby that extends farther south also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We can always pick you up in Indiana on our way to Ohio...we'll be across that way anyway. Then, you could go on from Ohio to where-ever is next on your itinerary. That would save you the cost of the car for at least that length of time -- and if you're headed north, maybe another of the KAP'ers could get you farther on your journey....please don't be bashful about letting us know.


~~~ditto....I'm one of those who can be flexible and live in the area.....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to hear of the recoveries here, new jobs etc. prayers for all need ing them. Have had another dentist visit, then had to get a neighbour to help with the gas fire when I came back as it needed new batteries and I couldn't do it as my mouth was bleeding too much. However I don't have to go again till February as I need to do a lot of healing he said. As if I couldn't tell how my face feels! still! I am off to bed now and hopefully will get a good nights sleep and feel better tomorrow. After all it is only a temporary problem. Take care all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is on the KAL but may as well add it here too- mine is the very much unfinished one! (the fisnihed one is also in cobweb- clearly something in Adelaide water or air).


~~~IMpressive!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it makes me tired just reading all you do - don't you ever slow down. did you knit while you cleaned? lol
> 
> sam


Re: Poledra.
Yes, I was thinking I could hire her if she lived closer. Wish I had her for a daughter or DIL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Seth has just put on his coat headed for the door to go out and ride his bike. It is 9:19pm. He is sure it is OK, Sara-Mae told him the dalek's will get him. That stopped him pretty quick, was cute coat is off and hanging back up on it's hook.


Oh no, that is so funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: What a sweetie pie. Ya gotta love him.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Gwen. When Londy Girl and I both asked our husbands how long we could be away for they both said about a year or two. Do you think they are trying to tell us something!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks Poledra!! Me as a lot to have the support of my friends here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is good news on the job and one that you will find very rewarding. Maybe DH will end up with something in that location too.



Spider said:


> Hi all, have not been on since last weekend.
> Have some good news for me to report, you know that my work at the antique store is over for the season and my DH is still looking for something to do. So my sister urged me to apply for a position with a decorating home store where she lives. It has always been a dream of mine to help people with decorating choices. Have done a few friends home and with all the moving we have done I have done a few homes. I am not a decorator but enjoy working with fabrics and putting rooms together.well I got the job and started orientation this week. It's 90 miles from where we live but it is where my mom and all our relatives and college friends live. So I am stating with my mom and sister and then when I am done I will come home here to the lake. Miss my husband and he will go with me every now and then. Enough of me.
> So happy to hear about Marianne and Gwen how wonderful for you to be with her and so glad you are doing better.
> Just wrote Charlotte a letter and will get it out tomorrow .
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Seth has just put on his coat headed for the door to go out and ride his bike. It is 9:19pm. He is sure it is OK, Sara-Mae told him the dalek's will get him. That stopped him pretty quick, was cute coat is off and hanging back up on it's hook.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Amazing how well that worked. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a good, restful and restorative sleep. Hope you get good news tomorrow.



Marianne818 said:


> Well... I've taken a pain pill so C strongly suggested that I sign out for tonight.. ROFL.. .guess she doesn't know what I may or may not say.. ROFL.. Oh well... Will be hoping the phone only rings with good news tomorrow... really don't want to wait till Monday to hear results of the biopsy.
> Sweet dreams, may the moon light your way through dream time and may the warmth of the sun awaken you to a wonder filled new day.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers all my brothers and sisters of my heart!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~it would be hard to lose a 10 foot scarf! Maybe give him a huge safety pin with the scarf :!: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Better yet, put it through the sleeves like they do with kids mittens. It's not the size that matters, it's where you leave it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> Re Shirley and Angoras comments on outhouse facilities:-
> This reminds me of my childhood. We lived on a small hill farm with no electricity until I was around 8 yrs, and did not have an indoor toilet until well after I left home. The outside 'lav' always seemed much more hygienic than having an indoor toilet, although not much fun in the winter! Took me quite a while to get used to the idea of the toilet being so close to all the other rooms in the house rather than at a decent distance from it.


==============
Ours was more recent-- we had our fifth wheel that had washroom facilities when needed but we did have an outdoor biffy as well as a porta potty in the cabin for night.

We put up a new biffy with a half storage building from HOme Depot and Pat cut out a big window-- I put in a stained glass window Humminbirds and lilies -and we put in linoleum. Our neighbours called it the fanciest 'out house in Alberta' they would bring their visitors over to our place to show them all the stepping stones and the window of the biffy. We were out there just awhile ago and the new owners are building a home there but the biffy is still standing . all the stained glass steppings stones were gone (35 of them - (all the different types of birds that we saw at the acreage) I guess the people who bought the property took them home for their yard and shared them with her mother for her home which actually is not far from here in the city. They are going to use the cabin as a weekend place - not a permanent house but they have a field put in so not sure what they will do with the biffy-- possibly keep it as it is quite nice and clean, for their visitors.

Here is a picture of our cabin from the 'meadow ' which was surrounded by forest. such a beautiful place.

These are not the stepping stones on our path but others that I made on order when we were home in the summer. we sold l40 stepping stones one summer - lots of fun and I loved that place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Re: Poledra.
> Yes, I was thinking I could hire her if she lived closer. Wish I had her for a daughter or DIL.


 :shock: :roll: Even my Aunt has hired me, my best friends mom in Texas hired me to help her pack to move, we packed her whole house, then she changed her mind. lolol... She's still calling me occasionally to see if I can remember where we packed some stuff. :shock: 
My Aunt whenever she needs cleaning done that is hard on her hires me, I would do it for free, she is my Aunt after all, but she and Uncle Larry insist. :roll: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider wrote:
Hi all, have not been on since last weekend.
Have some good news for me to report, you know that my work at the antique store is over for the season and my DH is still looking for something to do. So my sister urged me to apply for a position with a decorating home store where she lives. It has always been a dream of mine to help people with decorating choices. Have done a few friends home and with all the moving we have done I have done a few homes. I am not a decorator but enjoy working with fabrics and putting rooms together.well I got the job and started orientation this week. It's 90 miles from where we live but it is where my mom and all our relatives and college friends live. So I am stating with my mom and sister and then when I am done I will come home here to the lake. Miss my husband and he will go with me every now and then. Enough of me.
So happy to hear about Marianne and Gwen how wonderful for you to be with her and so glad you are doing better.
Just wrote Charlotte a letter and will get it out tomorrow .
Noticed Gagesmom isn't on, any news???
So sorry to hear so many are hurting and have loved seeing your pictures.
Have been thinking about you all everyday.
_______________________________________
Spider, so glad to see you posting and sharing with all of us about your new job. I know we have talked privately but it is wonderful for all to share in your joy. Sure wish it wasn't 90 miles away, but glad you will have family there and DH shares in your joy. Sounds like such a GREAT job since you love doing what it entails. Keep us posted and drive carefully.
Hugs and Congratulations!!!! So glad you got it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kids are so fun....amazing how they make their decisions.



NanaCaren said:


> Seth has just put on his coat headed for the door to go out and ride his bike. It is 9:19pm. He is sure it is OK, Sara-Mae told him the dalek's will get him. That stopped him pretty quick, was cute coat is off and hanging back up on it's hook.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the cup caren.
> 
> sam


Thanks :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :roll: Even my Aunt has hired me, my best friends mom in Texas hired me to help her pack to move, we packed her whole house, then she changed her mind. lolol... She's still calling me occasionally to see if I can remember where we packed some stuff. :shock:
> My Aunt whenever she needs cleaning done that is hard on her hires me, I would do it for free, she is my Aunt after all, but she and Uncle Larry insist. :roll: :shock:


Oh my, could I use you this week. Hurts to move.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Three new colours I picked up to make hats and mitts from


~~~I just bought the middle color today!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sorlenna - love the colors.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> But of course...! :mrgreen: It was all okay, though.
> 
> Here's a quick shot of the sweater--found a longer needle in the bottom of my box.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh my, could I use you this week. Hurts to move.


If I lived close enough, I'd gladly come visit, I mean clean for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no, not a good thing to be still bleeding. I'm due in for deep plane cleaning of the gums and tooth roots...not looking forward to it because I will be down for quite some time with stitches holding the gums back around the teeth...I believe I'm going to lose the teeth anyway..it's just our heredity --- but I am trying to protect the jaw bone. I did this about 10 years ago so have extended the life of the teeth for at least that long...not looking forward to going through it again.

Hoping you have a quick recovery, Martina and that you're not in too much pain.



martina said:


> Great to hear of the recoveries here, new jobs etc. prayers for all need ing them. Have had another dentist visit, then had to get a neighbour to help with the gas fire when I came back as it needed new batteries and I couldn't do it as my mouth was bleeding too much. However I don't have to go again till February as I need to do a lot of healing he said. As if I couldn't tell how my face feels! still! I am off to bed now and hopefully will get a good nights sleep and feel better tomorrow. After all it is only a temporary problem. Take care all.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Made choc chip bars, doubled recipe and used jellyroll pan. Love the yarn Caren.

Marianne!!! I missed you by seconds, darn. so glad you are doing better continued prayers coming your way!

Spider sounds like good news!

I have been skimming here as I have been going through Mels posts looking for clues to find her. Thought she had posted a picture of their house with the for sale sign thought maybe contact realtor to at least relay message to her or Greg cant find picture though. She did mention in a post that Greg was the New Years baby in 1970, if those records were online maybe could get last name that way I wasnt able to find anything though. Hope no one misunderstands, just want to make sure everything is ok with her. She and Gage had both been under the weather and both had dental issues, just worrued about them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~I do see it that way! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love those colors especially the one on the left but all are beautiful.



NanaCaren said:


> Three new colours I picked up to make hats and mitts from


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> If I lived close enough, I'd gladly come visit, I mean clean for you.


Ill pay you in yarn ;-) ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's even more strange realizing that your children are doing the same thing.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Yes, so true...13 times. The SHAME of it. I remember that moment realizing this with my girlfriend Heather, the facts of life and I just couldn't believe my grandparents would ever do that. They did it 9 times. :lol: :lol: :lol: Boy your family did it more. :wink: At that point my mother had only done it once. Later when I had brothers and sisters, 6 of them, I was almost 14, so was more understanding. :wink: Oh those parents. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You sound just like my DH....I didn't; I was so anxious to get up to the hospital that when I saw no car damage I just went on my merry way. I know dumb me. I have a check up tomorrow so I will be sure to tell them what happened.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~DITTO...and be very cautious of your neck. Any twinges...go to the dr! Did you get the lady's info? She could have caused more damage. Sure hope not!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, have not been on since last weekend.
> Have some good news for me to report, you know that my work at the antique store is over for the season and my DH is still looking for something to do. So my sister urged me to apply for a position with a decorating home store where she lives. It has always been a dream of mine to help people with decorating choices. Have done a few friends home and with all the moving we have done I have done a few homes. I am not a decorator but enjoy working with fabrics and putting rooms together.well I got the job and started orientation this week. It's 90 miles from where we live but it is where my mom and all our relatives and college friends live. So I am stating with my mom and sister and then when I am done I will come home here to the lake. Miss my husband and he will go with me every now and then. Enough of me.
> So happy to hear about Marianne and Gwen how wonderful for you to be with her and so glad you are doing better.
> Just wrote Charlotte a letter and will get it out tomorrow .
> ...


~~~Great news, Spider! Sounds like the "perfect" job for you! Enjoy it. Glad you are having some good news.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, that is so funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: What a sweetie pie. Ya gotta love him.


Yes he is a honey, now he is trying his hardest to stay awake. Not having an easy time of it at all. Definitely do love him, even if heis a bit silly at times. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gotta love those Seth's . When our Seth was that age he came up with so many things. Whenever he would get into trouble he would turn and look at me and say, now mom remember you don't want to get a headache!! 
Thanks rookie! I am hoping the same thing for him.
Martina, hope you rest well and feel better tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Amazing how well that worked. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am glad it still works, not sure how much longer it will though. Will have to tell Grant about it in the morning. Now if just stops chattering and falls asleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ill pay you in yarn ;-) ;-)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll be right over. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the job. I know you will be fantastic.



Spider said:


> Hi all, have not been on since last weekend.
> Have some good news for me to report, you know that my work at the antique store is over for the season and my DH is still looking for something to do. So my sister urged me to apply for a position with a decorating home store where she lives. It has always been a dream of mine to help people with decorating choices. Have done a few friends home and with all the moving we have done I have done a few homes. I am not a decorator but enjoy working with fabrics and putting rooms together.well I got the job and started orientation this week. It's 90 miles from where we live but it is where my mom and all our relatives and college friends live. So I am stating with my mom and sister and then when I am done I will come home here to the lake. Miss my husband and he will go with me every now and then. Enough of me.
> So happy to hear about Marianne and Gwen how wonderful for you to be with her and so glad you are doing better.
> Just wrote Charlotte a letter and will get it out tomorrow .
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Carol, I just did a quick search for the southernmost point is USA and discovered that there is a painted sewer joint made to look like a marker buoy, announcing the southernmost point. However, it is located about 400 or 500 feet north of the end of the land mass there in Key West. And besides that, there is a privately owned island even farther south that is a part of US territory. And some Navy property nearby that extends farther south also.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Rather an unglorious spot, eh? Which ever of the 3 one chooses.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he is a honey, now he is trying his hardest to stay awake. Not having an easy time of it at all. Definitely do love him, even if heis a bit silly at times. :roll: :roll:


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Gotta love those Seth's . When our Seth was that age he came up with so many things. Whenever he would get into trouble he would turn and look at me and say, now mom remember you don't want to get a headache!!
> Thanks rookie! I am hoping the same thing for him.
> Martina, hope you rest well and feel better tomorrow.


 :shock: :XD: Now did he have your number or what? LOLOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad it still works, not sure how much longer it will though. Will have to tell Grant about it in the morning. Now if just stops chattering and falls asleep.


LOL! Good luck with that. Is he saying he's not sleepy, inbetween yawns? :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy heading your way Marianne.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in for a quick Hello and Loves and Hugs to everyone. I have received cards, PM's and messages that have been so very special to me, thank you, thank you, thank you!!
> I am doing a bit better today.. still pulls a lot to try to hold my head up completely, but at least is a bit more than yesterday! And just to report, C has been doing an excellent job of taking care of both Mom and I. As matter of fact I just had to ask her to back off a bit as I am able to walk and talk on my own, I won't over do that is a given, but don't need to be watched constantly!
> Should know the results of the biopsy on either Friday or Monday, depending on the results I could be back in having surgery again on Tuesday or Thursday. But truthfully don't feel that will happen but am prepared if it does!
> I want you all to know how much I love this group, I do miss you and Gwen keeps me up to date with the happenings. Plus I do get PM's from several that keeps me up to speed also. I do love hearing from you and I do hope that if the second surgery isn't needed that I will be back in the group as soon as I can sit comfortably.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh my, could I use you this week. Hurts to move.


With Pat's bad back and my bad shoulder - we are considering hiring someone to come in once a week. that is the only thing I really dread about moving - getting the stuff into boxes won't be that bad as we can do it a bit at a time but cleaning the condo when the carpets are 20 years old and when there has been no upkeep for the l0 years we have been in here -means a huge job. We are not going to worry ourselves about it too much. They will likely put in new carpets and a paint job and some new appliances so I am not going to worry too much. Lots going on in or lives for the past 4 years with Pat so sick and me with the shoulder -- and all the stress. oh well, we will manage.

It is lovely and sunny and not bitterly cold so we can't complain about the winter so far.

It is raining on Vancouver Island which seems to be par for the course for November there -- no snow, now ice and no shoveling so sounds okay to me. grin


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215490-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

